# In, Above, and Around Dundas, Ontario



## Why-Why

*Escarpment and Valley*




Dundas, Ontario (pop. 25,000) is a small town near the western tip of Lake Ontario. 
It's midway between Toronto and Niagara Falls, both about a 50-minute drive away.
So it’s right at the apex of the “Golden Horseshoe,” Canada’s most densely populated region. 
This thread focuses on Dundas and the many interesting places in the immediate vicinity.




I recently returned to live here after many years away. 
Dundas hasn't changed a great deal in the past 36 years, and the changes that have taken place are mostly for the better. 
It’s a beautiful and unusual town, though its charms are not always immediately visible. 
Dundas is by no means a tourist trap like nearby Niagara-on-the-Lake, though its historic townscape and unusual natural features make it popular as a film location.




King Street (Highway 8) in downtown Dundas, looking west.




Dundas in the Golden Horsehoe (you’ll find it just to the NW of Hamilton).




Zooming in: the western tip of Lake Ontario is divided by bridges into three different bodies of water of increasing size and of very different character. 
From left to right they are: Cootes Paradise, Hamilton Harbour/Burlington Bay, and Lake Ontario itself. 




Zooming in further: Downtown Dundas. 
The railroad tracks running east-west below Dundas Peak follow the northern edge of the Niagara Escarpment. 




The scarp face at Spencer Gorge, just north of Dundas. 

What makes Dundas special is its setting. 
It lies in a U-shaped valley about 10 km long and less than half that wide, with both ends of the U pointing towards Lake Ontario. 
What look like steep hills surrounding the town are not hills at all: they are the ragged edge of the Niagara Escarpment, the immense, step-like geological feature that the Niagara River flows over at the famous Falls. 
The Escarpment is very long, stretching from New York State to near Chicago. 
But at Dundas, the wall of the Escarpment, rising as high as 100 meters, makes a sharp U-turn, producing the Dundas Valley. 




Dundas and its Valley from the top of the Escarpment

In 2001, Dundas was absorbed by the amalgamated post-industrial City of Hamilton (pop. 530,000, metro 771,000), whose downtown is only about 10 km away. 
But Dundas is older than Hamilton and very different in most respects. 
The residents of Dundas remain fiercely independent in spirit, even though many of them commute to Hamilton to work. 




Downtown Hamilton from the top of the Escarpment over Dundas. 

The opposite, southerly side of the U-shaped valley is part of the Hamilton “Mountain,” the upper part of the city that lies on the flat top of the Escarpment. 
In the far distance, just to the left of the downtown skyscrapers, you can see the edge of the Escarpment as it continues towards Niagara Falls.




Some of the (now mainly dormant) steel plants on the shore of Hamilton Harbour. 
The body of water in the foreground is Cootes Paradise. 
This eastward-facing shot was taken from the viewpoint on Sydenham Road in Dundas.




From the Sydenham Viewpoint looking west.

It's hard to believe, but Dundas is at the same latitude (43˚N) as Florence, Italy. 
While winters here are hardly Mediterranean, summers are generally long and hot for Canada.
The sheltered valley allows the growth of vegetation associated with the American south. 
From the Escarpment, the Dundas Valley looks like a sea of trees, including some of the most northerly Carolinian forest in North America. 
Parts of the valley floor are under the control of the Dundas Valley Conservation Area, which does its best to protect this remarkable landscape from the pressures of suburbanization.




The Escarpment looms over the small independent stores that line King Street in downtown Dundas. 
The cheese shop ...




... the discount emporium ...




... and the bridal shoppe.




Dundas Peak, the highest point on the Escarpment in the vicinity. 
From here there are panoramic views over the whole Valley. 

There’s no guard rail on this section of the Escarpment, so even in daylight and good weather, hikers need to be careful and stay reasonably sober. 
Quite a few aren’t, and rope rescues are frequently required to haul out the injured. 
You’d be very lucky to survive a fall at the Peak itself.




The steepness of the Escarpment means that there are dozens of waterfalls within a short drive of Dundas. 
None is as spectacular as Niagara, but several are remarkable enough, including Tews Falls, a ribbon waterfall a short walk from the Peak. 
It's 41 metres high, not too far short of Niagara’s 51 metres, but there’s very little water after a dry summer like the one we’ve just experienced. 
The three figures at the bottom give a sense of the scale of this falls.




Wherever you live in Dundas, you are aware of the presence of the mighty "Giant's Rib."




Even in death, Dundas residents are overshadowed, or perhaps protected, by the Escarpment, as here in peaceful old Grove Cemetery.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from Dundas :cheers:


----------



## Jaborandi

Sorry to hear that the architectural gem of Parkside High School is being torn down in order for Grove Cemetery to expand.


----------



## Taller Better

I enjoyed that tour! Some of my family settled there back in the 1800's when they came to Canada. It is a pretty little town and the countryside around it is beautiful.


----------



## Why-Why

*Townscape*

Dundas is a small town, old by Canadian standards, on the fringe of a large city (Hamilton) and an hour’s drive from a major metropolis (Toronto). 
The Ontario lakeshore between Toronto and Hamilton is now almost completely built up. 
More and more the whole area is referred to as the GTA, i.e., the Greater Toronto Area, with some reason. 




King Street, downtown Dundas.


But Dundas has managed to avoid the fate of similar small towns in the vicinity, which is to have become thoroughly suburbanized, with big box stores and major malls.
Those places sit on the top of the Escarpment, with plenty of room to expand into the richest farmland in eastern Canada. 
Dundas, off the main highways, snug in its Valley, has little room to sprawl. 




The Dundas Valley, looking east toward Hamilton.


Dundas was an industrial town from its foundation. 
Early settlers made use of the power of the many local waterfalls to drive their mill wheels. 
A short canal connected Dundas to Cootes Paradise, so cargo boats had access to Lake Ontario. 
And the railroad came early to town: in living memory there were tracks running down the centre of downtown Hatt Street, where there were a number of factories. 




Surviving industrial buildings on Hatt Street.


Thanks its 200-year history, the present downtown exhibits a remarkable variety of architecture, both commercial and domestic. 
The oldest authenticated structure still standing is a 1833 stone house on York Street. 
There are undoubtedly several other buildings that are older, and many that have older foundations.




The oldest datable house in Dundas.


Here are some scenes that give a taste of Dundas’s varied townscape. 
Note that there are websites that offer fuller information. 
See http://www.ontarioarchitecture.com/Dundas.htm for the rich local variety of building styles. 
Or, if you like old stone buildings, go to http://raisethehammer.org/article/1555/tour_of_dundas_stone_houses




Downtown from the Peak. The Town Hall clock (see below) is visible left of centre. 




You Are Here!




The Town Hall (1849) predates the 1867 Confederation of Canada.




King Street, looking east. The skyscraper looming over the trees is in downtown Hamilton, 9 km away.




Downtown scene, midday.




King Street on a quiet summer evening, looking east.


Several of the large old buildings downtown have been repurposed in recent years:



The (former) Central Hotel building (1890).




The Collins Hotel (1841), reputedly the oldest continuously operating inn in Ontario. 
Only the rear part is still used as a pub.




The old Post Office (1913) with its Venetian clock tower, now hosting several businesses including a bakery.


There are several narrow alleys leading off King Street downtown. Here are a few of the more interesting ones: 











Some examples of local stone architecture: 



Bungalow, Park Street ...




... two storey cottage, King Street ...




... elegant town house, Cross Street.


And some fine examples of red brick:



Terraced house, Ogilvie Street ...




... town house, Cross Street ...




... and mansion, Victoria Street.




Dundas is an appealing place to live, so some parts of downtown are modernizing and densifying ...




... other parts of the downtown fringe look like everywhere else in North America ...




... while certain bits are crying out for redevelopment. 
Dundas may be special, but it is far from perfect.


----------



## Why-Why

*Spencer Adventure Part 1*




Rivers move in space and time but stay in the same place. 
They tell the stories of the land through which they move and the creatures who live on their banks.
These stories are sometimes difficult to read and even more difficult to interpret.



Spencer Creek (the dark line on the map below) is hardly a great river, but it has many stories to tell. 
We’ll follow it as closely as we can for the 8 km from Christie Lake eastward through Dundas to Cootes Paradise. 
It offers the best clues about the shape of the land and the history of the people who have lived on its banks.




We start at Christie Lake (extreme left on the map) in Flamborough, a former township on the top of the Escarpment just above Dundas. 




Christie Lake is now a popular beach resort during the summer, but it’s much quieter now that Fall is drawing in. 
The dark speck on the barrier (centre) ... 




... is a solitary cormorant contemplating the sunset.




The lake’s easternmost point is marked by Christie Dam, which retains Spencer Creek and so reduces the risk of flooding to Dundas in the valley below.




Emerging from the dam, Spencer Creek flows over Darnley Cascade into an area that 200 years ago was at the forefront of the industrial revolution in Upper Canada (as southern Ontario was then called). 
The Creek turned the water wheel that turned the grindstones of a grist mill constructed in 1811, later converted into a paper mill.




The remains of the paper mill are the most visible ruin in an area that was once a hive of industry.











We are now in Crooks Hollow Conservation Area ...




... which, as the map above shows, was in 1860 a thriving village with half a dozen mills.


These days you have to look carefully for any traces of this former settlement: 










What you do see is an incredible profusion of vegetation on the banks of Spencer Creek ... 




... you could be miles from civilization ...







... and Nature seems to be celebrating having obliterated every trace of the hand of man ...




... though the elegant modern bridge reveals that humans have not retreated very far. 
There’s a road only a few metres from the left bank, and a suburban development behind the screen of trees on the right. 


And meanwhile the first hints of Fall begin to colour the vegetation:






(To be continued.)


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Nice explanations, it is always excellent to get such informative context to the photos, and how the landscape influences the urban history and character.


----------



## capricorn2000

great photo tour but I'm always eager to explore the East Coast. 
I'd seen that area from the plane and stayed in the airport for a couple of hours and that's it.


----------



## openlyJane

What took you back to Dundas, I wonder?


----------



## madonnagirl

nice city and surrounded by natural greens.


----------



## Why-Why

Thank you all for your kind comments. To answer Jane's question as briefly as possible: retirement!


----------



## Why-Why

*Spencer Adventure Part 2*




From Crooks Hollow we continue eastward ...




We are now following Spencer Creek in a deep gully through the community of Greensville. 
Little of the village is visible but Brock Road, which crosses the ravine on a high bridge.


Three very different examples of flora within a single kilometer of trail reveal the varied quality of the local terrain ... 



Black-eyed Susans bloom by the side of the wooded section of trail ...




... there’s a fine display of cattails (bulrushes to the Brits) in marshy areas ...




... and after recent rain, giant puffballs lurk at the base of trees. 
The one in the middle is about 30 cm in diameter.




We cross a narrow footbridge to the south bank of the Creek ...




... and shortly thereafter, cross this longer footbridge back to the north side, where we meet a narrow paved road ending in a cul-de-sac.




Here there is a handsome stone building, now a “Wellness Retreat,” that recalls the lost industrial past of the area. 
Built in the mid-19th century, it was once a storehouse to a blanket factory that had itself replaced the original sawmill and grist mill. 

Where the mills once stood is an open, parklike area through which a wider Spencer Creek now accelerates.




The park is dominated by this enormous willow.




A little farther downstream, stands this handsome cobblestone bridge, built in 1936. 
Tall black railings discourage daytrippers from getting too close to the Creek as its speed increases ... 


... and it plunges over the edge of the Niagara Escarpment.




This is Webster’s Falls, the largest waterfall in the area.







If water is life, and time is a river, then a waterfall represents a moment in life when something extraordinary and beautiful happens. 
So we insert ourselves into the foreground and eternalize the moment in a photograph ...




... and hope we won’t need a rescue squad to extricate us at the end of ropes.




We are now in Spencer Gorge/Webster’s Falls Conservation Area, and find ourselves face to face with some serious political and ecological issues. 
Who owns this beautiful spot? Who should have access to it? What kind of access? And at what cost?





As we have seen, the area has an industrial past, now almost vanished. 
Now the top of the Falls is surrounded by private houses, some of them quite palatial. 
The narrow, dead-end road we met provides access to these houses, and ends at a car park for visitors. 
There is no public transit in the area. 

Hamilton Conservation Authority, aware of the tourist potential of Webster’s Falls, promoted it loudly. 
“Spencer Adventure” is their slogan. And visitorship soared, from 80,000 is 2013 to 140,000 in 2015. 
But the area can’t cope with the hordes, especially on weekends. 
To try to limit the damage, the cost of entry to the parking lot was greatly increased. 
To avoid this fee, many visitors now park on the narrow roads surrounding the Falls, to the annoyance of local residents.

Visitors to Niagara Falls see how rampant commercialism impinges closely on the “natural” experience. 
In fact, there is little natural about Niagara Falls today. 
What the visitor sees is a compromise between what we think we want (very brief contact with the awesome power of Nature) and what we know we need (casinos and ferris wheels and wax museums to keep us entertained after we’ve taken our selfies.)

There are no amenities at Webster’s Falls, unless you count a few portable washrooms. 




But for those prepared to walk a little, at least there’s the path along the edge of the Escarpment, which falls steeply off to the right ...




... offering spectacular views along the length of Spencer Gorge. 
Through the late summer leafage you can glimpse the sinuous course of the now hidden Creek as it heads from the bottom of the Falls towards Dundas, with the crag of Dundas Peak visible at the top left. 




Zooming in ...




... and further in. 

Until recently there was a staircase from the top of the Falls down to the bottom of the Gorge, and then a trail that followed the Creek into Dundas. 
But no more: hikers are debarred by the tall black fence from exploring this magnificent landscape, considered too ecologically sensitive to survive the tramp of thousands of feet. 
This part of the Spencer Adventure is in abeyance. 

So you set off along the Bruce Side Trail on the rim of the Escarpment toward towering Tews Falls and the Peak ... 





... but your way is barred by a makeshift barrier. 
A local landowner, tired of the antics of visitors, has denied the public access to the short section of the Bruce Side Trail that connects Webster’s with Tews Falls. 
To visit Tews and the Peak, you now have to get back in your car and drive around what are effectively three sides of a square to another parking lot. 

Will these various impediments reduce the number of visitors to the area? 
My guess is that they will not. Wedding photos and selfies will be taken by the Falls. 
High fees and barriers will deter only those visitors who come for a quiet hike. 
There will be a vast increase in traffic in an area that cannot support the current level. 




This is the grave of Joseph Webster and his wife Maria near the new barrier. 
They gave their name to the Falls, and they are about the only residents resting peacefully at the moment.

[To be continued.]


----------



## Why-Why

*Spencer Adventure Part 3 (conclusion)*




As we have seen, the “Spencer Adventure” along the upper Creek has been somewhat compromised. 
And there is no official access to the Creek as it wends its way through the Spencer Gorge. 
But what about the lower Creek, which flows for another 5 km through Dundas until it empties itself into Cootes Paradise? 




To pick up the lower Creek, we head to the western end of town, overlooked by the towering Peak.




A zoom lens trained on the Peak on a holiday weekend reveals just how popular the upper Trail is—and how potentially dangerous.




And here we are at the end of the town. Westbound King Street makes a sharp left turn and begins its steep climb up the Escarpment toward Greensville. 
Pedestrians are not welcome further—there is no sidewalk on either side of the road after this point, even though views over the Valley are spectacular. 
But where is Spencer Creek? 
The yellow sign is the clue ...




... and so we cross the bridge, and find the Creek hidden away to the right emerging from a tunnel under the railroad tracks. 




We follow it downstream into the industrial end of town. 
The Creek that launched itself magnificently over Webster’s Falls seems much diminished by its surroundings.




In fact, following the Creek through Dundas is a lesson in lost opportunity. 
But there are some pleasant if poorly maintained sections of trail if you are willing to seek them out.




Such culverts, though ugly, do reduce the risk of flooding ...




... and there are a few hidden magical spots, such as here where crimson Virginia creeper reveals that Fall is on its way.




A stone’s throw from the old Town Hall, there are signs that once some investment was made in opening up a creekside Trail ...




... such as this elaborate lamp, illuminating a rough trail few would risk after dark.




Then we reach Cootes Drive, the main highway into Hamilton. 
We’re on the eastern edge of the town of Dundas. 
And now the Trail (on a former railroad line running parallel with both Drive and Creek) shows signs of care and attention.




It’s a surface good enough for biking, though it's perhaps a little too straight to captivate hikers.




Now we are crossing marshland marking the edge of Lake Ontario, whose western tip we are nearing. 
Once the Lake filled the entire Dundas Valley and Spencer Creek plunged into it like the Niagara River. 
In late summer the foliage is extraordinarily lush here. 
Can you spot the American goldfinch?




There are dense patches of goldenrod in late September. 
These yellow blooms don’t cause problems for most allergy sufferers, as they’re pollinated by insects. 
It’s lowly ragweed with its billions of wind-transported pollen grains that boosts the antihistamine industry.




We duck under the bridge where Cootes Drive goes over the Creek ...




... and find ourselves in the territory of the Royal Botanical Gardens (RBG). 
The notice reminds us that this area is part of the Niagara Escarpment World Biosphere Reserve. 
More specifically, this is the site of a worthy project to funnel migrating turtles beneath Cootes Drive to save them from being squashed by traffic. 
We are at the red spot on the map.




Continuing east, we look back over the marshland and see the wall of the Escarpment as it forms the north flank of Dundas Valley.




Wading through towering marsh plants that almost obscure the trail, we are eventually brought to a halt where Borer’s Creek joins Spencer Creek. 
Cootes Paradise lies, frustratingly, just out of sight and reach. 

Spencer Creek is the key to the geology, ecology, and history of Dundas. 
A continuous hiking trail along the Creek from Christie Lake to Cootes Paradise would be an excellent addition to the local amenities. 
The excuse that areas are too ecologically sensitive for public access really means that the relevant authorities are not prepared to upgrade, maintain, and administer the trail properly. 
Until they are, we’ll see overcrowding on small, spectacular sections of upper Trail and neglect on the lower Trail. 




But now Summer gives way to Fall on the Escarpment. 
It’s time for a different story ....


----------



## karlvan

lovely city, with nice heritage buildings and close to nature.


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Valley in Early Fall*




If the Escarpment is Dundas’s crown, the Valley conceals its most valuable gem. 




We are in the Dundas Valley Conservation Area, which is about 4 km southwest of the town centre by car. 

The Valley shelters the northernmost outpost of what Canadians call the Carolinian Forest:








The Valley is a place of almost spiritual peace and beauty, notwithstanding a couple of surreal human interventions. 




The Trail Centre building is the hub where three major trail systems meet: 
1) The 40+ km of hiking trails within this Conservation Area; 
2) The 80 km Hamilton-Brantford-Cambridge Rail Trail, particularly suitable for cyclists; 
3) the 900 km Bruce Trail, Canada’s oldest and most famous long-distance hiking trail, which makes a great U-turn here as it follows the course of the Escarpment. 




The Surreal (1): the Trail Centre resembles a nineteenth-century railroad station, complete with tracks and a couple of rusting old carriages. 
But though a rail line passed by here, there never was a station. 
This is a make-believe station built in 1977, and now often seen in costume dramas.







Cyclists on the Rail Trail head east toward Hamilton.




The Surreal (2): the recently reconstructed facade of the Hermitage, a stone mansion built in 1855 and destroyed by fire in 1934. 
Dundas’s Stonehenge?







As we head into the woods, above us there is a riot of leafage and colour ...









... and below inanimate and living forces meet:













There are late-blooming purple asters ...




... a giant oak invites contemplation ...




... and a grove of evergreen hemlocks tower over a steep creekside.


----------



## Why-Why

*Cootes Paradise*



Map courtesy of Royal Botanical Gardens https://www.rbg.ca/files/pdf/gardenareas/trails/RBGCootesTG16.pdf

Cootes Paradise is a marsh resembling a shallow lake just east of Dundas. 
It’s about 3 km long and and not much more than 1 km wide. 
It actually forms the extreme western tip of Lake Ontario, though it’s separated from Hamilton Harbour by a narrow strip of land barely 250 m wide. 
A channel runs through this isthmus (at the Fishway above right centre on the map above), connecting the bodies of water. 
The entire shoreline of Cootes Paradise is administered by Canada's Royal Botanical Gardens. 
You can't walk around the whole shoreline of Cootes, but there are a number of trails (marked on the map above) on both the north and south shore.


The shores of Cootes Paradise are forested, and it can seem a remote and dreamy rural spot, though it's actually very close to dense urbanity. 
The south shore, in particular, is only steps away from the campus of McMaster University and suburban west Hamilton.

Some images from the north shore:




The western section of the north shore is very peaceful and rich in bird life. 
Here we look toward the area where Spencer Creek enters the marsh.










A lookout reached by boardwalk enables you to observe the rich bird life of the area. 
If you’re lucky, you’ll spot bald eagles and ospreys ...




... but you have a much better chance of seeing more mundane creatures. 
If you come with bird feed you’ll be pestered by chickadees ...




... perhaps cause a squabble between a black squirrel and a white-breasted nuthatch ... 




... watch a blue jay whisk away your peanuts ... 




... a red squirrel gobble your sunflower seeds ...




... and a chipmunk vacuum up any kind of seed until its cheeks are bulging.


----------



## Romashka01

what an admirable town! superb photos kay: I love the pictures of nature, wildlife in particular.


----------



## paul62

Great shots. Love the squirrels.
Ps. Starbucks get everywhere:lol:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, Karlvan, Skopje, Romashka, and Paul.

*Fall Colour Supplement*

These images don't really require any commentary:


----------



## Why-Why

*Cootes Paradise (concluded)*




On the north shore, the water is low after a dry summer, exposing a muddy beach. 
On the eastern horizon there’s a bridge ...




... which on closer inspection turns out to be at least four bridges. 




On the bridge above the fishway across the channel to Hamilton Harbour, a truck heads east on Highway 403, connecting Hamilton with the Greater Toronto Area. 
Immediately above the truck is a bridge carrying rail lines into Hamilton. 
The highest bridge (the one visible across Cootes Paradise), carries York Boulevard, the main road connecting Hamilton with Burlington. 
And in the distance is the eastern end of the immense, 2.5 km span of the Burlington Bay Skyway Bridge, which carries the 8-lane Queen Elizabeth Way and more rail lines across Burlington Bay. 
The east end of Cootes Paradise is not so peaceful.


The south shore of Cootes Paradise does offer some tranquil vistas of marsh, Escarpment, and waterfowl:










There are also some striking patches of vegetation ...




... such as this beautiful remnant of oak savannah ...




... this trio of lovely lakeside birches ...




... and a small peninsula covered with sassafras trees, hardly common in Canada.




As for waterfowl, there are innumerable ducks, some swans, the inevitable great blue heron ...




... and ranks of greedy cormorants patrolling the shallows.




We’ll end our visit to Cootes Paradise with this shot from the south shore. 
Why does this peaceful image remind me of Shirley Jackson’s creepy tale, “The Summer People”? 
Well, it was taken one month after Labor Day!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures! The colors of nature are simply beautiful in your country.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, christos and gratteciel. More beautiful Fall colours to come very soon!


----------



## Why-Why

*Rock Garden (November)*




The Rock Garden of the Royal Botanical Gardens of Canada is located off York Boulevard in Hamilton. 
It's about 1 km north of the six bridges (three road and three rail) over the Desjardins Canal cut.




The Rock Garden is completely surrounded by the tangle of highways and rail lines that converge on the isthmus. 
(The body of water to the left is Cootes Paradise, the one to the right Burlington Bay). 
Yet though there is a background roar of traffic and the Garden is periodically shaken by passing freight trains, you soon stop noticing the commotion. 
The Garden promotes an inner peace that is almost spiritual.




This spot was once a gravel pit for railroad ballast. 
After the Royal Botanical Gardens were established, the pit was painstakingly transformed into a rock garden according to the plans of Toronto landscape architect Carl Borgstrom, and completed in 1931. 




In more recent times, the Rock Garden has been completely and superbly refurbished and updated. 

November would hardly seem the right time of year to visit a Garden known for floral displays. 
And yet this month shows the Garden to advantage, and on weekdays you are likely to have the place almost to yourself.




You enter through this newly constructed pavilion ...




... which in reverse angle looks like this.


A circular upper path offers viewpoints of the lower part of the Garden ... 










... there’s a strong Japanese influence in both design and content ...




... such as this footbridge ...




... the reflecting pool ...




... and the Japanese maples with their sensational splashes of colour ...




... and though it’s late in the Fall, there are still a few hardy blooms on show, like this bank of shrub roses.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

What a wonderful garden! kay:
Thank you for showing, Why-Why!


----------



## openlyJane

This year’s autumnal colours have been particularly rich,in Britain, due to the prolonged mild period we have been having. Looking beautiful in Dundas too.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, yansa and Jane.

Yes, Jane, the Fall here has been exceptionally long and mild There are still roses and passion flowers blooming in Dundas front gardens. We expect a steep fall in temperature this coming weekend, however.


----------



## Why-Why

*(More) Rock Garden (November)*

These speak for themselves:


----------



## Romashka01

:applause: great pictures! so beautiful!


----------



## yansa

What a joy for the eye and for the heart! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Thank you so much, Romashka and yansa. 

As the weather remains fine, we'll take the chance to continue our exploration of the many walking trails in the Dundas area...


----------



## Why-Why

*Waterfront Trail (to Hamilton Harbour)*




This Trail (the red line on the map) is a continuation of the Desjardins Trail. 
We will be following it west to east. 




We begin at the canal cut where we ended our hike along the Desjardins Trail. 
This is the view looking back towards Cootes Paradise. 
Only the bottom part of the high-level bridge is visible behind the nearer railroad bridge. 
There’s a crudely painted sign in the middle of the nearer bridge ...




... perhaps suggesting that one of the construction workers is a fan of _Titanic_.




Now we have reversed direction and are heading south-east toward Hamilton Harbour. 
On this section of trail it's easy to forget that this is a highly industrialized landscape with a massive rail yard just metres away inshore.




There’s a string of small artificial islands just offshore, very popular with waterfowl. 
That’s Woodland Cemetery in Burlington across the water.




This 6-metre-wide, well-surfaced Trail gets positively crowded during the summer. 
It’s a fine, cool day in late Fall, but there are only a few people about ... 




... and the less athletic ones seem dressed for a blizzard.




The Trail slowly turns eastward, so that behind us the high-level bridge and the nearby construction cranes come into view, the Escarpment looming in the background.
There a stiff breeze and the water is choppy ... 




... but as there hasn’t yet been a killing frost, there’s still a lot of colour in the tangled shrubbery along the water’s edge.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

Nice jogging pic and beautiful landscape! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice pictures!


----------



## Benonie

Gorgeous colors, great pictures! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks to yansa, gratteciel, and Benonie for your kind comments. 

More Waterfront Trail coming very soon.


----------



## Why-Why

*Harbourfront Trail (concluded)*



This corner of Hamilton Harbour has a secluded, rustic feel.




On the opposite shore, two elderly bearded gentlemen are deeply involved ... 




... in a game of tossing beer cans into a garbage bin from a measured distance ...




... while a gull, which looks as if it’s seen just about everything, watches askance.




Now we are entering the marina area of the Harbour ... 




... where boats are being removed by crane from the water and wrapped up before winter freeze-up.




There’s a West Coast look to some of the houses overlooking the marina.


----------



## Why-Why

And now two little mysteries: 




1. Why is the parking lot of the Leander Boat Club full of production trailers?




The answer would seem to be found on this yellow sign ... 




... and on another by the entrance of the Royal Hamilton Yacht Club. 
Evidently a new episode of the acclaimed sci-fi TV series _Black Mirror_ is being filmed in the vicinity.




And 2. Why is the national flag at half-mast?




The answer to this one's on the destination sign--“LEST WE FORGET”--of a bus that comes by just as we reach a Harbourside coffee shop and the end of today’s Trail: 




It's Remembrance Day, of course!


----------



## Romashka01

Delightful pictures! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, Romashka, very kind. And thanks, too, to Skopje, Hart van Zeeland, yansa, gratteciel, Jane, Benonie, General Electric, and other "like"-minded folks.

New stuff to follow very soon...


----------



## Why-Why

*Bruce Trail I: Dundas Valley Conservation Area to King Street, Dundas*




Map detail courtesy of Bruce Trail Conservancy https://www.torontobrucetrailclub.o...serve/010~Bruce_Trail_Conservancy/BTC-map.pdf

The Bruce Trail is Canada’s oldest and most famous long-distance footpath.
It runs 894 km from Queenston on the Niagara River to Tobermory on the Bruce Peninsula, which juts into Lake Huron. 
The section of Trail marked with a dark line on the map above shows only the southernmost 180 km. 
Serious hikers take big backpacks and three months out of their lives to do an end-to-end hike. 
Non-serious ones, such as myself, are content to do bits and pieces whenever time, opportunity, and good weather combine. 
The red highlight on the dark line ...




... is expanded in the map above. This is a walk of about 4.5 km.

The Bruce Trail generally follows the erratic course of the Niagara Escarpment. 
At Dundas, the Escarpment makes a great U-turn, but the Trail takes a short cut. 
Leaving the edge of the westbound leg of the U, the Trail crosses the floor of the Valley from south to north, then bears right to pick up the eastbound leg of the U. 
Our walk will therefore be half Valley, half foot-of-the-Escarpment. 




We begin where all major local trails meet, Sulphur Springs “station” in the Dundas Valley Conservation Area.


Before setting out we are confronted with a series of cautionary signs ... 












... but finally we’re on the Bruce, as that white oblong blaze on the tree confirms. 
The Trail is excellently waymarked, with at least one blaze almost always within eyeshot. 
We’ll need to keep an eye out for those white blazes, as in the Fall the Trail is often obscured by fallen leaves.




Quickly the Trail becomes more rustic ...




... with typical, delightful BT features like this ladder ...




... this wooden bridge over a rushing creek ...




... and this abandoned barn.





But just as civilization seems to be receding, we find ourselves on the verge of Governors Road (now Hwy 99). 
Based on a First Nation trail, it was constructed as a military road in 1793, and is the oldest highway in Upper Canada. 
It runs from what is now Dundas westward through the Valley and up a low point on the Escarpment’s westward end (the bottom of the U). 
We cross over the road and go east for a short distance along the shoulder. 
Clumps of cars parked on the side of roads are typical of BT territory. 
Such unofficial parking lots are often the only convenient way to access sections of Trail.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

A very nice trail, Why-Why! kay:

(In Austria we also have problems with ticks - every year there is a big
vaccination campaign...)


----------



## Why-Why

*Bruce Trail I: Dundas Valley Conservation Area to King Street, Dundas (continued)*




A double blaze like this means that the Trail makes a sharp turn to the left. 
We leave Governors Road and head due north across rolling country.




We’re still on Conservation land, and the rusty yellow sign indicates that no motorbikes or snowmobiles are allowed on this section of Trail. 
(Very unCanadian that, to bar snowmobiles!)




But you couldn’t get more Canadian than this magnificent barn, just off the Trail to the right ... 




... while the electric fences and this small sign suggest that we are in horse country.




It’s a magnificent November day, a few red maple leaves flutter against the blue sky ...




... and the slopes are carpeted with freshly fallen leaves.




The Trail is carpeted too, and one is glad of the reassuring white blaze ... and the next one visible in the distance. 
There are several trails in this part of the Conservation Area that intersect the Bruce, and it’s surprisingly easy to go astray.




Now we reach the point where the Trail turns sharply eastward for the first time. 
We must have arrived close to the foot of the Escarpment, though you can’t see it.




A sudden flurry overhead ... it’s a group of cedar waxwings getting drunk on dried, fermented berries.




Now the Trail has narrowed and the terrain has become quite jungly.




A moss-covered fallen slab of dolomite suggests that the Escarpment is very close. 
You can’t see it, though, because the vegetation, leafless as it is, is too thick.




What’s that reddish patch just off to the left of the Trail? ...




... hips dangling from a wild rose bush.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

How wonderful...
I enjoy your nature impressions (pictures and text) very much, Why-Why! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Just love that barn; so resonant of North America. Does Canada have covered bridges like the U.S?


----------



## Why-Why

Yes, Jane, there are lots of covered bridges in Canada. There are only a few notable ones in Ontario--the real heartland is New Brunswick, which has what I think is the longest one in the world, the Hartland over the Saint John River.


----------



## Why-Why

*Bruce Trail I: Dundas Valley Conservation Area to King Street, Dundas (concluded)* 




The Trail is narrow and the woods are thick ...




... and as you look over this marshy clearing you’d swear you were miles from civilization.




But go a couple of hundred metres further, and you realize you’re not. 
Only a fraction of the Dundas Valley is part of the Conservation Area, and developers have greedily seized whatever land isn’t protected. 




Besides, we’re now entering Golf Country ... 




... and the sunlit fairways here at the foot of the south-facing Escarpment offer an almost unobstructed vista of its north-facing counterpart a few kilometers away on the other side of the Valley.




Strange that there aren’t more golfers doing their stuff on such a lovely day.




Perhaps they’re all inside the clubhouse enjoying the delights of the nineteenth hole.




The Trail now follows the access road of the Dundas Valley Golf and Curling Club. 
There's a good view of Dundas Peak looming straight ahead ...




... and sure enough, the unfenced edge of the Peak is swarming with daytrippers as usual. 
At 110 metres, that’s quite a drop under their feet—more than twice the height of Niagara Falls! 




And then we’re alongside Highway 8 as it descends steeply into Dundas. 
Hard to imagine that this narrow shoulder inches from the rushing traffic is the official Bruce Trail, but the white blaze on the post on the extreme left confirms that it is.




And finally we’re on King Street, Dundas’s main drag, as it begins its descent gently eastward toward the town centre. 
The sidewalk on the left-hand side is the Bruce Trail—you can just about make out the white blaze on the first fully visible street light standard. 

From this point, the Bruce Trail continues through Dundas on sidewalks, until it resumes its affair with the Niagara Escarpment beyond the town centre. 
We’ll track the Dundas town section of the Trail in the near future.


----------



## yansa

Great landscape & pics! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Street 1*




“Dundas” is a word never far from the lips of the six million people who live in the Greater Toronto Area (GTA). 
That’s not because the small town 75 km to the southwest is famous. 
It’s because “Dundas” is the name of a major east-west street in Toronto ...




...one that, in defiance of the rigid, well-behaved grid of Toronto streets, makes a set of quirky jogs in its westward journey from Leslieville through Islington and beyond.
Dundas Street is a little bit special, and may even be beloved by some for its eccentricities. 

We are on the Toronto subway (the TTC) northbound from Union Station ...




... and after King, then Queen, the train's on board PIDS announces that “Dundas” will be the next station.




We disembark ...




... move towards the exit ...




... and emerge blinking at Yonge-Dundas Square, a Times-Square-like junction that is as central to Toronto as it’s possible to be.




As the signs tell us, we are ... Downtown! ... 




... at the Heart of the City ...




... with the Eaton Centre, the shopping mall that is Toronto’s biggest tourist attraction, just across the street ...




... and the 272-metre, 78-floor Aura, Canada’s tallest residential building, looming ahead up Yonge Street. 
No, Toto, I’ve a feeling we’re not in Dundas any more.




But as we contemplate ways to cross Canada’s busiest pedestrian intersection (the only one with Tokyo-style diagonal crosswalks) ... 
... the question lingers, why “Dundas” Street? 
We consult Wikipedia, which provides the answer we’d already figured out:
“Dundas Street is named after its one-time destination, the town of Dundas.”
Makes sense, doesn’t it?
But you shouldn’t believe everything you read on Wikipedia.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

A very interesting thread, Why-Why! kay:
Thank you for giving us so much info!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, yansa, and also to "likers" baerd, Skopje, and Hart van Zeeland. 
As this is historical, quite a bit more info to come very soon.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Street 2*




There’s another Dundas Street, much shorter and less well-known than the one in Toronto. 




It’s the eastern 750 metres of Highway 99 between Cootes Drive and Main Street in Dundas (outlined by a double red line on the map). 
Thereafter, it becomes Governors Road, and that’s what most people in the area call it.

Governors Road heads west to Paris, Ontario where it briefly becomes Dundas Street again. 
It continues as Dundas Street (Highway 2) through Woodstock, and ends 125 km away as Dundas Street in London, Ontario.




This is Dundas Street, Dundas—it goes from where we’re standing to the first traffic light. 

It’s not a very distinguished stretch of road, boasting only one or two handsome brick houses, which seem to stand aloof from the busy traffic ...










... and some bland modern developments, like this one. 
Its name makes an unconvincing reference to Dundas’s industrial past and it hides Spencer Creek from view.




Then we arrive at Main Street and the old Town Hall ...





... and the name changes to Governors Road. 
But why should there be a Dundas Street in Dundas itself?

The answer is complicated, but it also explains why there are so many Dundas Streets in southern Ontario. 

John Graves Simcoe, the first Lieutenant-Governor of the newly-created province of Upper Canada (now Ontario), had a military road built in 1793 (hence “Governors Road”). 
It was the first modern road in Upper Canada. 
Starting in what is now Dundas, it connected Lake Ontario (via Cootes Paradise) to the site of his planned provincial capital, London, Ontario. 
He named this road after his good friend ... 




Painting by Thomas Lawrence [Public domain], via Wikimedia Commons https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/..._Viscount_Melville_by_Sir_Thomas_Lawrence.jpg

... the Scottish Tory politician Henry Dundas, 1st Viscount Melville (1742-1811). 
Though Dundas’s achievements in Scotland made him worthy of a memorial in Edinburgh, he has never been as popular in the colonies. 
He never visited Canada; he was fiercely opposed to abolishing slavery; and he was impeached in 1806 for misappropriation of public funds. 
(He was acquitted but never held office thereafter.)

The muddy village of York (renamed “Toronto” in 1834) was chosen over London as provincial capital of Upper Canada in 1796. 
Dundas Street was subsequently extended there. 
So Henry’s surname lives on in all those Dundas Streets between London and Toronto.

And Dundas itself? From 1787 the first white settlers in the Valley had gathered in a village named “Cootes Paradise” after the nearby marsh.
This marsh had itself been named after a Captain Thomas Coote who enjoyed hunting waterfowl there.

A plaque in a field a little farther up Governors Road fills in more of the story...







So: the first water-powered mills in the Valley were constructed on Spencer Creek by Simcoe’s Dundas Street. 
They called themselves “Dundas Mills” after the fine new road they were on, and a settlement grew up around them. 

When a post office opened there, it called itself “Dundas Mills.” 
Gradually, the settlement around the mills became the dominant one in the Valley. 
And its abbreviated name “Dundas” replaced that of the existing “Village of Cootes Paradise,” though this didn’t finally happen until 1814. 

So, counter-intuitively, Dundas Street gave its name to the town, rather than the other way around. 




But these days, people driving down all those Dundas Streets are more likely to think of the quaint Valley Town than of Scottish Henry. 

And happily, the beautiful marsh between Dundas and Lake Ontario is still called Cootes Paradise. 
(Sorry, Captain: shooting the waterfowl is now forbidden.)


----------



## yansa

Thank you of telling us so much about the local history, Why-Why! kay:
Love the brick buildings and the last picture!


----------



## Why-Why

Glad you found the history interesting, christos and yansa.

And thanks for your likes, Skopje, gratteciel, and Romashka.

I read somewhere that Dundas was named after the street. 
I didn't believe it, because I'd assumed like almost everybody does that the street was named after the town. 
But when I researched it, what I'd read turned out to be true. 
That was the reason for all the history. 
So thanks for your patience. Less history to come!


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Culture 1: The Carnegie Gallery*




Dundas is a small town by Canadian standards, but it punches above its weight in the arts. 
Enough fine artists and craftspeople live and work in the town for an annual Studio Tour. 
And Dundas has also developed its own institutions—small-scale, but not necessarily second-rate—to support local artists and attract their potential customers.




One of these institutions is the Carnegie Gallery on the corner of King and Ogilvie Streets downtown. 
As the inscription above its name shows, this building was once the Dundas Public Library. 
It was funded by the Andrew Carnegie Foundation and opened in 1910.




By 1980 the Carnegie Library was no longer fit for purpose and was replaced by a modern building just up the street. 
A group of local artists worked to save, restore, and refit the building as an artist-run, non-profit gallery to display and sell their work.

The Carnegie Gallery’s strength is in locally-produced pottery...







... but at this time of year, Christmassy gifts and ornaments inevitably dominate the displays:
















And there’s a new, narrow, light-filled atrium at the back of the Gallery ...




... just wide enough to hang a few larger pieces by local painters and photographers.


----------



## shik2005

^^ kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks shik2005, Leon, Hart van Zeeland, Romashka and other likers and visitors.

More Dundas culture to come very soon...and lots of snow pictures after that.


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Culture 2: Dundas Valley School of Art*




Just one block down Ogilvie Street (here a.k.a. Artists’ Way) from the Carnegie Gallery is the Dundas Valley School of Art (DVSA). 
It's Dundas’s most notable specialized educational institution. 




A non-profit organization, DVSA was founded by two women in 1964, and moved to its present site in 1970. 
It’s the leading art school in the Hamilton area.




The building is one of the oldest datable ones in Dundas. 
It was constructed in 1836 as a Wesleyan Ladies College, and later served as an aircraft engine plant and a munitions factory. 
It was completely renovated in 2011.




Every term it offers dozens of classes to people of all ages ...
... in painting, sculpture, pottery, drawing, photography, printmaking, art history, and many other kinds of visual art.

It also serves as an art gallery to the community. 
The exhibits remind you that Dundas is an appealing location to artists for both its urban and natural landscape: 
















In fact, to find a good urban subject you only have to look out of one of the School’s sash windows.

There’s a place to buy art and artists’ supplies, and a small art library: 










The classrooms and studio spaces are roomy and have an atmosphere that is at once traditional, restful, and serious:






This feels like a good place for making art.


----------



## yansa

I loved to see all this handicraft and art! kay:
Thank you for showing us, Why-Why!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow I: Heritage District*




Dundas, sheltered in its valley, has a mild climate for Canada. 
After all, we’re on the same latitude as Coos Bay, Oregon, and Florence, Italy. 
Winter often begins late and there is no guarantee that there’ll be a white Christmas. 
But this year, after a long and mild Fall, the weather has turned suddenly a lot colder and there are already about three inches of snow on the ground. 




Dundas’s Heritage District consists of about three long blocks just north of downtown: especially Victoria and Melville Streets between Cross and Sydenham Streets. 
These streets boast fine examples of Victorian residential and church architecture. 
The area looks good in all seasons, but snow and Christmas decorations do seem to bring out something special.


----------



## Why-Why

Near the corner of Victoria and Sydenham Streets.




Three Victorian beauties on Victoria Street.




St. Augustine’s Roman Catholic Church (1863), Dundas’s largest church and the most prominent landmark of the Heritage District.




Victoria Street looking west.




A mature Japanese maple can look spectacular at any time of the year.




Cross Street looking north towards the Escarpment.




11 Cross Street (built in the 1840s), once a bookshop, now an upscale ladies’ clothing store.




Those are the gates of the Dundas Driving Park at the north end of Cross Street, with the Escarpment looming behind. 
Now we’re leaving the Heritage District. Driving Park snow pictures to come soon!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your kind comments, Yansa and christos. And thanks also to likers Hart, shik, gratteciel, Skopje, paul, and Leon.

We've just had a lot more snow, so perhaps a white Christmas is on the cards...


----------



## yansa

Love that maple in winter, Why-Why...
Very fine updates! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow II: The Driving Park*




The Dundas Driving Park, established in 1886, is a traditional community park encircled by a roadway. 
It lies between the north end of Cross Street and the foot of the Escarpment. 
It’s a hive of activity in summer, with baseball diamonds, tennis courts, a lawn bowling green, a paddling pool, a children’s playground, and plenty of picnic areas. 

Soon there’ll be a skating rink, but meanwhile ... 




... on this first snowy winter’s day the Park is almost deserted, and the Escarpment, shorn of its leafy cover, seems to brood over everything. 






Now you can see where an eastbound freight train ducks under the Sydenham Road bridge ... 




... and grinds along on the former Great Western Railway line built in 1853 halfway up the Escarpment.




Only the abandoned children’s playground offers a real contrast to the surrounding monochrome.




The clock commemorates the 1847 incorporation of the town, a full sixty years after the first settler arrived. 




There are some magnificent trees in this sheltered location.




The clearing of snowy paths is conducted rapidly, mechanically, and noisily ...




... but no motorized plough can sweep this rickety set of wooden steps. 
We climb them carefully, as they will take us out of the Park and into our next stop, Grove Cemetery.


----------



## openlyJane

Some great shots. Beautiful homes and a fabulous wintry, Christmas scene.


----------



## yansa

This is so lovely! kay:



Why-Why said:


>


Why-Why, does *Milner Avenue* in Toronto mean anything to you?


----------



## shik2005

Great wintry pictures!


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> Love that maple in winter, Why-Why...
> Very fine updates! kay:





openlyJane said:


> Some great shots. Beautiful homes and a fabulous wintry, Christmas scene.


Many thanks, yansa and Jane. If I ever manage to produce images half as good as any of yours, I'll have achieved something.




shik2005 said:


> Great wintry pictures!


Thanks so much, shik!




yansa said:


> This is so lovely! kay:
> 
> Why-Why, does *Milner Avenue* in Toronto mean anything to you?


Not that I can think of, yansa. Should it?


----------



## Leongname

the stairway under snow looks like from fairytale kay:


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> .........but no motorized plough can sweep this rickety set of wooden steps. We climb them carefully, as they will take us out of the Park and into our next stop, Grove Cemetery.


:lol:


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Not that I can think of, yansa. Should it?


In Milner Avenue there live relatives of mine, the sister of my grandma
and her husband.


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> In Milner Avenue there live relatives of mine, the sister of my grandma
> and her husband.


According to Google maps, Milner Avenue is a major road in Scarborough, yansa. 
That's a suburb of Toronto about 25 km to the northeast of downtown. (Yes, Toronto really is enormous.) 
I've never been to that area, though I'm sure it's quite accessible by car or public transit.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> According to Google maps, Milner Avenue is a major road in Scarborough, yansa. That's a suburb of Toronto about 25 km to the northeast of downtown. (Yes, Toronto really is enormous.) I've never been to that area, though I'm sure it's quite accessible by car or public transit.


Thank you for this information, Why-Why!
Yes, Scarborough is part of their adress, as I remember now.


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow III: Grove Cemetery*




Grove Cemetery was established in 1852 and is still in active use. 
It occupies the end of a steep bank northeast of downtown Dundas and just east of the Driving Park.




It contains more than 3,000 monuments, most of them fairly modest but a few more elaborate, like this angel.




A temporary Remembrance Day memorial greets you near the main entrance on York Road. 





In summer you can hunt for the oldest graves and their worn inscriptions. 
But in deep snow you stay on the paths. There’s beauty in the abstract patterns the gravestones make, each with its cap of snow:












In the Dundas Valley, space is tight for the dead as for the living. 
Only a chain link fence divides the graves from surrounding houses. But these neighbours are peaceful.




The Cemetery offers good views of the Escarpment. 
Here you can see the top of the south face three or four kilometers away...




...while the north face looms only 500 metres away.


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful pictures! 
this one is my favorite kay:


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow IV: To Tews Falls*




It’s a lovely sunny day, the temperature just below zero and the air still.




To reach the top of the Escarpment, we take Sydenham Road...




...pausing briefly to check out the vista of frozen Cootes Paradise and distant downtown Hamilton.




Just off Harvest Road, Logie’s Creek is only half frozen...




...and daytime warming and nightly freezing have made perfect conditions for icicle formation. 
A few metres downstream from here the creek will take a flying leap off the Escarpment...




...from here, the lip of Tews Falls.




Let’s zoom in a little closer on such a fine display of icicles....




...with spray from the creek seemingly adding to their length as we watch.




Signs warn us that the paths here are not maintained in winter, though there have been enough visitors to beat a rough trail. 
Best to avoid the very edge... 




...as it’s a sheer 40 metre drop into Spencer Gorge where Logie’s Creek joins Spencer Creek.


----------



## shik2005

Great! Lovely winter scapes!


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful place and the pictures are just great!


----------



## Why-Why

Season's greetings from Dundas! 
Looks as if it'll be a white Christmas for the first time in three years.



shik2005 said:


> Great! Lovely winter scapes!





gratteciel said:


> What a beautiful place and the pictures are just great!


Many thanks, shik and gratteciel! Best wishes for 2017 to you and other likers and visitors.


----------



## Gratteciel

Thank you, Why-Why. 
Wishing you a joyous Holiday Season and a most prosperous and healthy New Year.


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow V: To Webster’s Falls*




Let’s take the indirect, scenic route from the parking lot.




That’s Dundas Peak on the other side of Spencer Gorge.




We follow the narrow trail left by earlier visitors...




...with the Gorge on our left...




...and soon the stone bridge over Spencer Creek comes into view. Zoom out...




...and just downstream of the bridge there's Webster’s Falls, where Spencer Creek plunges over the edge of the Escarpment. 
In our part of the world, only Niagara itself outshines this waterfall.




If you like icicles...




...you’re in for a treat.




Quite a dramatic sight on this beautiful winter day, and not another soul around!




And so, as shadows lengthen, back to the parking lot.

Season's greetings to all!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely update kay:

Merry Christmas! :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

beautiful winter kay:

Marry Christmas! :cheers1:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful winter scenery!


----------



## Why-Why

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely update kay:
> 
> Merry Christmas! :cheers:





Leongname said:


> beautiful winter kay:
> 
> Marry Christmas! :cheers1:





gratteciel said:


> Wonderful winter scenery!


And thank you all for your kind comments and support. I really appreciate it. Very best wishes for 2017!


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow VI: Downtown*

The first white Christmas in three years! 
But downtown, artificial forms of decoration take precedence, and only traces of the white stuff remain. 



Snow is cleared as quickly as possible to ensure the uninterrupted flow of traffic and shoppers...




...but some people know not to clear it all away. 
The brown plaque indicates that this house dates from the 1830s, making it one of the oldest datable buildings in town.




Some leafage remains in front of the Collins Hotel to remind us that just the other week it was Fall.




“Dickens of a Christmas”? A visitation by a ghost in chains? 
No, a free horse-and-trolley ride with cider and cookies for shoppers, paid for by downtown merchants. 




A truck route right through the middle of the old town? That’s North America for you.




For the hardy, it’s not even cold enough to wear gloves, though a picnic may have to wait...




...but Victorian red brick exudes warmth even under the chilliest conditions.




It’s the snowy Escarpment that doesn’t look quite real, a dream of a Northern winter hanging over the town.


----------



## yansa

Lovely winter and Christmas pics, Why-Why! kay:
I especially enjoyed your nature impressions - a real winterwonderland...

Best wishes for 2017 to you!


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice winter and Christmas photos :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> Lovely winter and Christmas pics, Why-Why! kay:
> I especially enjoyed your nature impressions - a real winterwonderland...
> 
> Best wishes for 2017 to you!


Many thanks, yansa. All the best to you too.



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice winter and Christmas photos :cheers:


Very best to you for 2017, christos.

Just a few more December snow pix to come, as almost all the snow has gone now. But January and February are winter too, and this is Canada...


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow VII: Melville Street, a.k.a. The Bruce Trail*




Melville Street runs parallel to King Street, two blocks north. 
The northern sidewalk of its western stretch serves as the continuation of the Bruce Trail. 
We’ll continue on the Trail close to where we left it at Highway 8 at the foot of the Escarpment. 




We’ll begin at the red cross on the map and walk eastward for just over 1 km as far as Sydenham Street.




The walk starts right under Dundas Peak: this is probably the closest point to the Peak in the town.




The Peak has been making local headlines recently as a selfie hotspot.




People like to film themselves with their legs dangling over the 110-metre drop.




Doesn't look as if there’s anyone up on the edge today, though.




A row of similar two-story detached houses is fairly unusual in the older parts of Dundas. 
There’s the Bruce Trail diamond and single white oblong (“keep straight ahead”) blaze on the telephone pole in the foreground...




...and there are more Bruce Trail markers on the pole at the edge of Witherspoon Park...




...where not even slide and see-saw...




...and swings and snow and sky can tempt tots and minders outdoors on this beautiful winter's day.


----------



## yansa

Very nice winterly impressions! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

*December Snow VII: Melville Street, a.k.a. The Bruce Trail (Concluded)*




This house wins the prize for the most Christmassy on the route...




...no prizes here, but nice examples of domestic architecture in local stone...




...and brick.




The roadway is ploughed by the city, while sidewalks are supposed to be cleared within 24 hours of a snowfall by each resident whose property they cross. 
Most residents, but by no means all, comply.




St. James Anglican Church is not as old as it looks. 
It was founded in 1843 some distance away, then rebuilt here on Melville Street in 1918. 
That church was gutted by fire in 1978, and the present one rebuilt using the surviving stonework in 1980.




On the home straight now...




...and though the lefthand sidewalk is the famous Bruce Trail, it’s unevenly cleared and slippery, especially if you are carrying something precious. 
Probably safer to walk in the road!




Dundas Forever? No question. (But what on earth is that, hanging on the tree branch?) 




Happy new year and best wishes for 2017 to all!


----------



## yansa

Why-Why, you live in a really lovely neighbourhood! kay:

And it's so good to see snow... I hope we will get some in January or February!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, yansa. Hope you do get some snow, though your Vienna is lovely enough without it. 

If you like stone cottages, then watch this space.


----------



## Why-Why

*Older Buildings in Local Stone I*




No building material adds more to the special character of a townscape than local stone...




...and that’s particularly true in Dundas where, thanks to the Escarpment, outcrops of local stone are visible close up to those prepared to do a little climbing... 




...and from a distance to everyone, all the time.

This feature on Dundas’s older stone buildings is indebted to Gerard V. Middleton, whose _Tour of Dundas Stone Houses_ (2012) can be found at http://raisethehammer.org/article/1555/tour_of_dundas_stone_houses and to Darrell A. Norris’s book _Beyond Paradise: Building Dundas 1793-1950_ (1996).

Two kinds of local stone were used to build most of the thirty or so surviving nineteenth-century stone houses in Dundas. 
They are Whirlpool sandstone, quarried from near the base of the Escarpment, and dolomite, a kind of limestone, quarried from near the top. 
The stone houses themselves range from humble cottages to fine mansions.




129 York Road is known as Grove Cemetery Cottage, and stands adjacent to the graveyard...




...and as the plaques by the front door indicate, it was built in 1855 and is now a Designated Heritage Property (DHP).




This modest single-storey cottage at 16 Park Street East was built for a pork butcher in 1856. 




“Eastridge,” 31 Cross Street in the Cross-Melville Heritage District, was built about 1856, and seems to have had its mansarde-style roof added later. 
It’s built of Whirlpool sandstone blocks. In 1895 it was occupied by a druggist, H.W. Ralph.




The William Notman House, 32 Cross Street, was built chiefly of Whirlpool sandstone for a lawyer in 1846. 
The Doric columns of the portico are of imported limestone and were added in 1929. 




“Wood Dale,” a.k.a. the Thomas H. McKenzie House, 35 Cross Street, is a Regency-style bungalow dating from 1846. 
It was built for a storekeeper and wool merchant who served as mayor of Dundas from 1859-61. 
The upper part of the house is constructed chiefly of freestone blocks of Whirlpool sandstone while the basement is sandstone rubble. 

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

Regional stone is a wonderful material for building a house.
I love The Grove Cemetery Cottage and the William Notmann House best! kay:


----------



## Benonie

Looks cold, but oh so beautiful! Stunning pictures! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> Regional stone is a wonderful material for building a house.
> I love The Grove Cemetery Cottage and the William Notmann House best! kay:


Thanks, Silvia, those are definitely my favourites too. 

More old stone buildings to come! 



Benonie said:


> Looks cold, but oh so beautiful! Stunning pictures! kay:


Thanks, Ben. Snow really does enhance the local landscape. It's not guaranteed at Christmas, but we were lucky this year. Almost all of it has melted away, however.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, Why-Why!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, Gratteciel.

More stone cottages on the way!


----------



## Why-Why

*Older Buildings in Local Stone II* 




That’s the scarp face just under Dundas Peak. The dolomite almost seems to be splitting itself naturally into blocks ready for building!




The Homestead (built 1867) at 36 Melville Street, now a bed-and-breakfast place, is a storey-and-a-half cottage with a sandstone front. 
At that time houses with two full storeys were taxed at a higher rate, so the storey-and-a-half was a tax avoidance measure! 
The central-gable style with a doorway flanked by windows on each side is common in Dundas. 




The William B. Martlin Residence (built 1856) at 25-27 Sydenham Street, a semi-detached variant on the central-gable storey-and-a-half cottage.




The Scott House, 146 Park Street West, built in 1857 by James Scott, owner of a planing mill and building contractor. 
It’s an interesting mixture: that Oriental-style central ogee window, for instance. 
Scott had built the Dundas Town Hall nine years earlier.




As this side view shows, the Scott House, like many of these storey-and-a-half cottages, is much larger than it looks from the front. 
The decorative wooden trim on the gables is called bargeboard.




The Michael Powers House at 5 Brock Street North, built in 1857. 
It’s a cottage built from dolomite with sandstone sills and lintels. The upper dormer windows are a later addition.




291 King Street West is a cottage built in 1855. 
The black soiling on the sandstone facade dates back to the time when Dundas was a smoky industrial town.




252 King Street West is a recently restored townhouse with two full storeys built in 1857. The facade is sandstone. 




To show the continuing appeal of the stone cottage today, here’s a new-millennium variant of the central-gable style at 120 Park Street West.


----------



## Benonie

Cozy architecture, nice pictures!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great houses!


----------



## shik2005

Very interesting set. And fine pics!


----------



## yansa

Lovely buildings and good pics, Why-Why! kay:

My favourite here is the William B. Martlin Residence, because of it's fresh colours.


----------



## Why-Why

Benonie said:


> Cozy architecture, nice pictures!





Skopje/Скопје;137564904 said:


> Great houses!





shik2005 said:


> Very interesting set. And fine pics!





yansa said:


> Lovely buildings and good pics, Why-Why! kay:
> 
> My favourite here is the William B. Martlin Residence, because of it's fresh colours.


Thank you all for liking these stone houses. This is small-town, small-scale domestic architecture, but I also find it cozy and appealing. 

There are a few more images of stone buildings to come. 
And some time in the future, I'll move on to Victorian brick, which can also be quite lovely in the right setting.


----------



## Why-Why

*Older Buildings in Local Stone III* 




Cottages...and more!




This stone cottage, the John Miller home (built 1838) at 177 Hatt Street, is one of the oldest in the town. 
Its facade is Whirlpool sandstone “ashlar,” that is, large, square-cut, finely-dressed stones. 

Note that the sides, backs, and foundations of these old stone cottages were often not as “well-dressed” as the facades, as they didn’t have the same “public exposure”.




Not all stone cottages are still used as residences. 
This one at 7 John Street is now a dentist’s office. 
Its facade is Whirlpool sandstone but the basement is made of rubble (rough, irregular stones) from Spencer Creek. 
According to the Dundas Heritage Association it was probably built by a cabinet maker just before his death in 1843. 




And not all nineteenth-century stone buildings in Dundas were once residences. 
This one, 64 Hatt Street, was built as a foundry in 1846 by John Gartshore and is one of the oldest surviving industrial buildings in the town. 
The foundry, whose facade is of sandstone, made iron castings, steam engines, boilers, and mill machinery. 
Little Dundas was an industrial powerhouse in the early nineteenth century!




The most notable stone building in Dundas is the old Town Hall. Its exterior is Whirlpool sandstone. 
Over the years parts of it were used as a jail, a saloon, and a market. 

After its amalgamation with (or, as some would have it, absorption by) the City of Hamilton in 2001, Dundas no longer needed a place of assembly for municipal legislators.
But the building is still used as a service centre. 




£2,500 in 1849 was a lot of money, and may be equivalent to about £1,850,000 (C$3,000,000) in labour costs alone in today’s currency.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful buildings (and pics) again, Why-Why! kay:

You seem to understand a lot of building materials and geology!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, Silvia. I'm no expert on architecture or geology, but I've read a bit by those who are so as to try to understand better what makes these buildings so appealing.

Just a few more stone buildings to come!


----------



## Gratteciel

Those old cottages look impeccable!
Very interesting explanation about the Dundas Town Hall and its current cost.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, Gratteciel! 

I gather total relative costs a century of more apart are very difficult to determine, but a single factor like labour is easier to work out. 

Just a couple more stone buildings to come...


----------



## Why-Why

*Older Buildings in Local Stone IV (Conclusion)* 




The oldest datable stone building in Dundas is 30 York Street, a house once owned by the Hatts, one of Dundas’s oldest families. 
It is now a physiotherapy clinic. 
We know its date only because “1833” is carved into the keystone in the arch over the doorway. 




You can’t see this inscription in the summer, as it’s covered with ivy ... 




But the oldest stone building in Dundas...




...is almost certainly 2 Hatt Street, though it can’t be dated from any written record. 
Middleton relates a Hatt family anecdote that it was built in 1804 as a “store, post office and blacksmith’s shop.” 
It sits literally a stone’s throw from the old Town Hall, whose cupola and clock can be seen looming above it ...




...and it occupies a historically significant location at the junction of Main Street and Governors Road... 




...but it is seriously showing its age. 
And this brings the problem of preserving old buildings into sharp focus. 
The stones are millions of years old and will last for millennia more. 
But the structure they constitute is elderly in human terms. 
It may be the only building in the town more than 200 years old. 
Is it worth protecting from the forces of time, weather, and neglect? 
If so, how? And at what cost? 

I know of no easy answers to these questions.


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics! I particularly like this small but elegant house kay:


----------



## yansa

Love that old stone houses, Why-Why! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Romashka01 said:


> Superb pics! I particularly like this small but elegant house kay:


Many thanks, Romashka! Here's a detail of your favourite cottage:






yansa said:


> Love that old stone houses, Why-Why! kay:


Thanks, Silvia, me too. There are plenty more stone cottages in the area, but coverage of those will have to wait till a later date.

And thanks to all recent likers, with a special mention to ChuckScraperMiami#1


----------



## Why-Why

*Waterfalls: January Thaw
*



Spencer Creek is running high. 
That can only mean that the waterfalls above Dundas have thawed and the melted snow and heavy rains of the recent past are pouring over the Escarpment.

First we'll go to Webster's Falls:

















...and then to Tews Falls:



















Spring runoff will have to be pretty spectacular to match this, an unexpected thaw in the depths of winter!


----------



## yansa

Wow, great nature impressions, ice and wild water! kay:

The stones under Tews Falls look so regular arranged as if this was a
wall built by man. But it's nature, isn't it?

In Austria we have similar "gebanktes Gestein" (I don't find an English translation)
in our "Loferer and Leoganger Steinberge".

Here you can see a picture of such stone:

http://www.lochstein.de/hoehlen/A/sb/lofer/loferer/zab35muster.JPG


----------



## Why-Why

Yes, Silvia, these are natural rock formations, though they do look artificial. 
I don't know much about geology, but these are sedimentary rocks consisting of mud and the remains of marine creatures laid down and hardened in layers over millions of years. 
The dolomite strata at the top of the Escarpment are so visible because Tews Falls is very wide and tall but the amount of water that flows over is much less than it used to be, so the strata are exposed. 
You'd see something similar at Niagara Falls if the water flow was greatly reduced.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a great pleasure for the eyes, Why-Why. Really impressive!


----------



## Why-Why

Dundas Culture 4: Garstin Centre for the Arts




Dundas Little Theatre (DLT) was founded in 1960. It’s an amateur organization run by volunteers and it normally mounts three productions a year. 
Its first shows were held in a school gym, but by 1980 DLT members had raised enough money to build their own theatre. 




The town had closed its outside swimming pool, and the area occupied by the pool and changing rooms was developed into a flexible theatrical space that holds about 140. 
Some professional companies might envy the current facilities.




The public entrance.




The lobby and bar.




The rehearsal stage.






The auditorium.




The props department.




The carpentry shop.




Set building material.




The green room: ladies' make-up area.




Ladies' costumes.




Gents' costumes.




The scene is set!


----------



## General Electric

Very nice shots kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very unique!


----------



## Leongname

:applause: very unusual images, thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## shik2005

Nice little story  :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

General Electric said:


> Very nice shots kay:





Skopje/Скопје;138213133 said:


> Very unique!





Leongname said:


> :applause: very unusual images, thanks for sharing kay:





shik2005 said:


> Nice little story  :applause:


Many thanks *General Electric* (for all those likes too), *Skopje*, *Leon*, and *shik2005*! I really appreciate your support.

It's almost time to leave the small town for a day in the big city ...


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed once again, very nice photos


----------



## Why-Why

christos-greece said:


> Indeed once again, very nice photos


Many thanks, *christos*!

... and we're off to Toronto!


*A trip to Fort York, a.k.a. Toronto 1*




The little town of Dundas and the megalopolis of Toronto have some history in common. My aim on this trip is to explore a bit of that history. 

Dundas took its name from the military road that Lieutenant-Governor Simcoe built in 1793. 
“York,” as Toronto was first called, was founded by Simcoe as the capital of Upper Canada (now Ontario) in that same year. 

“Dundas Street” soon connected Dundas with York. The street still bears that name for much of its length, though in Dundas itself part of it became “York Road.” 

Both Dundas Street and York were built far from the American border because of the fear of invasion by the USA. 
This fear was realised in 1812. 




Today, Dundas is on the edge of the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). One can drive to downtown Toronto in under an hour in good traffic. 
But traffic is rarely good and it’s more relaxing to take the GO Train. 
You must still make a 10-minute drive (the dotted line) to Aldershot near the end of the Lakeshore West line. 




Aldershot GO station is on the western edge of Burlington. 




It’s surrounded by huge parking lots where you can park all day for free (if you can find a spot).




Most trains on this line start from here every 30 minutes, stop at every station, and take 70 minutes to get to the system hub, Union Station in Toronto. 
That’s not exactly rapid transit, but the trains don’t get caught in traffic and are reasonably reliable in bad weather. 




The trains are diesel double-deckers in the garish green-and-white livery of the GO system. Ten coaches can seat almost 2,000 passengers.




As Aldershot is at the end of the line, you have a good selection of seats when you board. Upstairs offers better views.




We must be closing in on downtown Toronto, as that's the CN Tower. 




It’s certainly more relaxing to commute by train!




We get off at Exhibition Station, one stop before Union. 




Overhead is the Gardiner Expressway, overshadowed by the high-rise condos that sprout like mushrooms in this part of Toronto.




And there, literally under the Gardiner, is what we’re looking for ...

[... to be continued.]


----------



## Jaborandi

Why-Why said:


> The little town of Dundas and the megalopolis of Toronto have some history in common. My aim on this trip is to explore a bit of that history.
> 
> Dundas took its name from the military road that Lieutenant-Governor Simcoe built in 1793. “York,” as Toronto was first called, was founded by Simcoe as the capital of Upper Canada (now Ontario) in that same year.
> 
> “Dundas Street” soon connected Dundas with York. The street still bears that name for much of its length, though in Dundas itself part of it became “York Road.”
> 
> Both Dundas Street and York were built far from the American border because of the fear of invasion by the USA. This fear was realised in 1812.


I grew up on York Road (or Old York Road as was back then) near Highway 6. Local lore was that Old York Road followed the original trail created by the local First Nation's peoples.


----------



## Why-Why

Jaborandi said:


> I grew up on York Road (or Old York Road as was back then) near Highway 6. Local lore was that Old York Road followed the original trail created by the local First Nation's peoples.


I'm sure the local lore was right, Jaborandi. These old military roads almost certainly used existing First Nations trails when they could. And Old York Road near Highway 6 has the curves and dips of a very old road indeed.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

I loved the University Campus ("Mac"), the trees and gargoyles, as I loved your trip till Toronto - I do love trains  -, but I loved most of all your visit to theater and its backstage: the world behind the stage looks so attractive for me, with props and features waiting to impress the audience 

Thank you for sharing with us the photos and interesting text :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates, Why-Why, interesting train design! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> I loved the University Campus ("Mac"), the trees and gargoyles, as I loved your trip till Toronto - I do love trains  -, but I loved most of all your visit to theater and its backstage: the world behind the stage looks so attractive for me, with props and features waiting to impress the audience
> 
> Thank you for sharing with us the photos and interesting text :cheers:


Thank you, *Eduardo*. I also love the glamour of the theatre, even when it's "little."



yansa said:


> Very nice updates, Why-Why, interesting train design! kay:


Thanks, *Silvia*. It's very good to have you back with us.


----------



## Why-Why

*A Trip to Fort York, a.k.a. Toronto 2 *




Fort York is a Canadian National Historic Site on Garrison Common in downtown Toronto. It contains buildings, fortifications, and artifacts that date from the early nineteenth century. 




In 1812 the Fort stood on the shore of Lake Ontario to protect Toronto harbour. Now, after land reclamation, the lakeshore lies 500 meters to the south.

Garrison Common is surrounded by the main rail corridor into Union Station, by the elevated Gardiner Expressway, and by many recently erected condominium towers. 




The west entrance to the Fort through the rampart. What immediately strikes the visitor is the contrast between the old buildings and the surrounding urban vista. 




The Officers’ Barracks (1814, reconstructed 1934 and 2000, left) and the No. 2 Blockhouse (1813, right). Fort York is less than 2 km west of the CN Tower and downtown skyscrapers. 




The Officers’ Barracks and Brick Magazine (1814).




The Soldiers’ Barracks (1815), with Officers’ Barracks and Blockhouses at right.




The booming Toronto housing market has seen the construction of dozens of high-rise condos in this formerly unprepossessing area. 




It’s only through the determined efforts of individuals that this historic site exists at all. 




The East Gate of Fort York through the low stone rampart. The steel bridge at left carries Bathurst Street over the rail tracks. 




A cannon of the Government House battery, with the Union Jack flying over the Gardiner Expressway. The battery once guarded the entrance to Toronto Harbour. 




The Harbour and Lake are no longer visible from here. Even a lake view from a penthouse in the existing condos may well be blocked by a new tower sooner or later. 




The West Wall and Dry Moat, protecting the Fort from assault from the west.

[To be continued.]


----------



## Gratteciel

Again, very interesting and lovely photos.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful update kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> Again, very interesting and lovely photos.





Leongname said:


> beautiful update kay:


Many thanks, _*Gratteciel*_ and *Leon*! 

More to come on this theme very shortly...


----------



## Why-Why

*A Trip to Fort York, a.k.a. Toronto 3*




Fort York is both old and historic. It was the scene of several engagements during the Anglo-American War of 1812, when the United States invaded the British colony of Upper Canada. In spite of its name, the War of 1812 lasted for almost three years. Like all wars, it was an ugly, bloody affair, though on a much smaller scale than the Napoleonic conflict raging in Europe at the same time. 




“The Death of Captain Neal MacNeale at the Battle of York, 27 April 1813” by B.T.A. Griffiths.

In April 1813 the Fort was captured by invading Americans (in blue). But the retreating British redcoats blew up the gunpowder magazine, mortally wounding US Brigadier General Zebulon Pike and killing or wounding many American soldiers. 




The victorious Americans burnt Upper Canada’s Government House and other buildings on this site. In July that same year the Americans returned to the undefended Fort and destroyed several other buildings. The British later rebuilt the Fort and by August 1814 it was strong enough to repel an American naval squadron. Most of the buildings standing today date from this period. 




To this placard in the Visitor Centre, it might be added that the decision of most First Nations to side with the British was crucial in determining the War’s outcome. Also, had the Americans not invaded, Upper Canada might have peacefully become part of the USA sooner or later, as much of the white population of the province was American-born or closely related to Americans. However, because of the bitterness in Upper Canada that the War engendered, this never happened. 




Part of the stone wall that surrounds one corner of the Fort.




The wall behind the Officers’ Brick Barracks. 




A barrel for collecting rainwater from the roof of the Officers’ Barracks. 




A smoothbore muzzle-loading cannon raised above the wall at the northwest corner of the Fort.




Another smoothbore muzzle-loading cannon in the Circular Battery, defending the south wall. 




The Officers’ Brick Barracks and Mess (1815).




The Brick Magazine (1814), built to store gunpowder. It was replaced by the sturdier Stone Magazine and turned into a storehouse. 




The Well House (front) and the Stone Magazine (rear).




The Stone Magazine (1815) could store 800 barrels of gunpowder. Its walls are two metres thick.




The keystone over the doorway above. The inscription refers to the 54th year (1814-15) of the reign of King George III.

[To be continued]


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Interesting pictures and information of Fort York! kay:


----------



## paul62

Very nice images Why-Why.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely photos! kay: My favorites 5 and 6 #220


----------



## Gratteciel

La Salle Park is beautiful.
Great photos Why-Why!
Too bad you did not see much wildlife; But the animals you show us are cute.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really wonderful, very nice updates, Why-Why :cheers:


----------



## General Electric

Nice nature shots kay:


----------



## Why-Why

paul62 said:


> Very nice images Why-Why.





Romashka01 said:


> Lovely photos! kay: My favorites 5 and 6 #220





Gratteciel said:


> La Salle Park is beautiful.
> Great photos Why-Why!
> Too bad you did not see much wildlife; But the animals you show us are cute.





christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really wonderful, very nice updates, Why-Why :cheers:





General Electric said:


> Nice nature shots kay:


Many thanks, *Paul*, *Roman*, *Gratteciel*, *christos*, and *General Electric* for your very kind comments. And thanks to all other likers and visitors too.

Hamilton (of which Dundas is now officially a part) is the largest port in Ontario, so it's time to look further at the places where city and water meet ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Hamilton Harbour 1: Afloat*




Hamilton was Canada’s greatest industrial city. Now that its heavy industries are in decline, its Harbour at the head of Lake Ontario is emerging as one of its leading assets. 
Here we’ll look at some of the vessels and other things to be found off the Harbour Piers. 

Please also visit my feature on the Waterfront Trail from Cootes Paradise to Hamilton Harbour.




The museum ship HMCS _Haida_, a Tribal-class destroyer that served in World War II and the Cold War, is permanently moored at Pier 9. 




_Haida_ was built in Newcastle-upon-Tyne, England and served in the Royal Canadian Navy from 1943-63. 
She saw action as a convoy escort in the Arctic, in anti-submarine warfare in the English Channel, and in the Normandy invasions, among other places. 




_Haida_ is a National Historic Site of Canada






Tugboats docked between Piers 9 and 10.




The _Robert S. Pierson_, an American-built bulk carrier designed for Great Lakes shipping, is laid up at Pier 12. 
That’s part of the Stelco steel plant on Pier 16 in the background.




Vessels at Pier 10 with two giant concrete-domed grain silos in the background.




The _Hamilton Harbour Queen_, docked for the winter at Pier 8, was built in 1956 in Owen Sound, Ontario.




She has been giving tours of the Harbour since 2005.




Looking west from Pier 8: the high-level bridge in the distance and the Escarpment beyond that. 




A raft of long-tailed ducks off Pier 8 ...




... this drake is calm, but his mate seems shocked to be photographed!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Ha-ha-ha, very threatening :lol:


----------



## shik2005

Very nice updates kay:


----------



## Benonie

Great pictures, I love harbors! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;138771029 said:


> ^^
> 
> Ha-ha-ha, very threatening :lol:





shik2005 said:


> Very nice updates kay:





Benonie said:


> Great pictures, I love harbors! kay:


Thanks, *Skopje*, *Igor*, and *Ben*.

I like harbours too, *Ben*, so I'll return to the Hamilton one in a short while. I'll be concentrating on what's _near_ the water, rather than _on_ it ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Hamilton Harbour 2: Ashore*




Now we turn our attention to the shore ....




Sailboats awaiting the new season ...




... at the Macassa Bay Yacht Club ...




... between Bayfront Park and Pier 4.




Pier 8 looking east. There are plans for condominiums on this site. 
Such a development will surely only happen if the steel plant in the distance remains quiescent ...




... because not so long ago this view would have been perpetually obscured by sulphurous clouds.




Looking west toward Burlington. 
Those are schoolchildren’s artworks fixed to the side of the long warehouse.




A floating dock off Pier 8.






Solutions to a pair of knotty problems. 




Waiting for the sun: loungers at Pier 8.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Why-Why.
Very interesting pictures of the pier. The atmosphere looks very clean.


----------



## Eduarqui

After 20 days out of Internet - had a very necessary country private time here, enjoying woods and silence  - I could see your most recente photographs, and they are wonderful. I loved the register of what could be presented as "common life" for officers in Fort York, with their tables, small objcts and uniforms (everything looks a deep desire about bringing domesticity to hard days of fight), and that Children's Hospital is part of my recollections about 1960s and 1970s megastructures from sci-fi movies and books. Hamilton Harbour seems more one good example of renewal in urban areas, and I hope to see in next future what is being planned there.

Loved the brick architecture, as the "Canadian Times Square" built more with light than materials, and could retain in my mind till now that "Time Well Wasted" in a boat, as I could retain the happiness about seeing squirrels and many birds waiting for next springtime there 

Thanks for sharing with us your landscape :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> Great new set, Why-Why.
> Very interesting pictures of the pier. The atmosphere looks very clean.


Many thanks, *Gratteciel*. The sky was unusually clear that day. (But see my reply to* Eduardo* below.)



Eduarqui said:


> After 20 days out of Internet - had a very necessary country private time here, enjoying woods and silence  - I could see your most recente photographs, and they are wonderful. I loved the register of what could be presented as "common life" for officers in Fort York, with their tables, small objcts and uniforms (everything looks a deep desire about bringing domesticity to hard days of fight), and that Children's Hospital is part of my recollections about 1960s and 1970s megastructures from sci-fi movies and books. Hamilton Harbour seems more one good example of renewal in urban areas, and I hope to see in next future what is being planned there.
> 
> Loved the brick architecture, as the "Canadian Times Square" built more with light than materials, and could retain in my mind till now that "Time Well Wasted" in a boat, as I could retain the happiness about seeing squirrels and many birds waiting for next springtime there
> 
> Thanks for sharing with us your landscape :cheers:


Very good to have you back, *Eduardo*, and thanks for all your kind comments. Hamilton Harbour has a great deal of potential, and the air is much cleaner now that the local steel industry has declined. But the Harbour remains the most polluted site on the Canadian side of the Great Lakes, and to remedy this will be a huge and costly challenge. See, for example, this information about Randle Reef.


----------



## Why-Why

*Hamilton Harbour 3: Pier 8 Art*




The children’s artwork reproduced here is fixed to the side of the long warehouse at Pier 8. 




The installation _Ráfaga – Unleashed_ (2004) ...




... occupies the southwest corner of Pier 8.




It consists of a 20-metre-high “sail” made of stainless steel ... 




... and two nude human figures struggling to control it.




I understand that _ráfaga_ in Spanish suggests both a gust of wind ... 




... and a flash of inspiration.




The artwork is by Veronica de Nogales Leprevost and Edwin Timothy Dam ...




... a married couple ... 




... another work by whom we have observed in the Royal Botanical Gardens at Hendrie Park


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful new set, Why-Why.
I really liked "The Ráfaga"


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful new set, Why-Why.
> I really liked "The Ráfaga"


Many thanks, *Gratteciel*. So do I.

And now we turn inland from the Harbour and explore one of Hamilton's most interesting streets ...

*James Street N & S, Hamilton: 1
*





I’ll be following James Street (the red line) southward for just over 3 km from Hamilton Harbour via the centre of downtown to the foot of the Escarpment.
James goes through many interesting changes in that short stretch. 
It’s the thoroughfare that best encapsulates the transitional state of Hamilton today.



The Port Authority Building at 605 James North is just across the road from the Harbour.




It’s in Art Deco style, completed in 1953. The stone sculpture at the doorway is by the local artist Louis Temporale, who apparently fashioned it in the 1930s. 
Hardly politically correct today, it represents a war canoe ...




...with this splendid figurehead at the prow.




A little farther down James and we’re in the North End ...




... a historic district in the process of rebranding itself ... 




... now that the Harbour itself is being cleaned up and starting to look like a good place to live.




The North End has been a hardscrabble immigrant neighbourhood since the 1820s ...




... whose workers, male and female, made a living from their proximity to the waterfront. 
On James Street itself gentrification is already well under way ... 




... as with these brick row houses ...




... though a few older, more traditional businesses remain.


----------



## Gratteciel

I really like the variety of attractions that exist in your city and its surroundings, Why-Why.
Typical of a cosmopolitan place.


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> I really like the variety of attractions that exist in your city and its surroundings, Why-Why.
> Typical of a cosmopolitan place.


Thanks, *Gratteciel*. The area is probably more varied than almost anywhere else in Canada, in both good and not-so-good ways. 
As we shall see on our next visit to James Street ...


*James Street N & S, Hamilton: 2*




James Street North now crosses the CN (Canadian National Railway) tracks.
And we’re immediately confronted with an interesting contrast that raises some provocative questions.




On our right, the West Harbour GO station, opened in 2015 at a cost of $58 million. 
If it looks deserted, that’s because it’s serviced by only four trains a day: two to, and two from, Toronto’s Union Station. 




On our left, a stately neoclassical structure, with a formal garden and statuary in front. 




It’s the original Hamilton CN station, completed in 1931. 
Back in the day, great civic pride was invested in such stations, partly because they were the first place that newly arrived immigrants would see.




It's now serviced by zero trains per day.




The City Beautiful movement! Why does such a thing sound so quaint, and so impossible, today?


Some details of the former station building:







(Try to ignore the cigarette ends!)




In the forecourt stands this kitschy but sincere statue with a plaque attached: 




Attitudes towards immigrants seem to have changed in the past 17 years!

The old station is now used as a rented venue for wedding receptions and corporate banquets. 
Why could it not have been upgraded and retained as a station? 
Or, to put the question another way, why spend all that money on building a new station across the road, but not provide it with trains? 
I wish I had answers to these questions.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Why-Why said:


> Thanks, *Gratteciel*. The area is probably more varied than almost anywhere else in Canada, in both good and not-so-good ways.
> As we shall see on our next visit to James Street ...
> 
> 
> *James Street N & S, Hamilton: 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> James Street North now crosses the CN (Canadian National Railway) tracks.
> And we’re immediately confronted with an interesting contrast that raises some provocative questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our right, the West Harbour GO station, opened in 2015 at a cost of $58 million.
> If it looks deserted, that’s because it’s serviced by only four trains a day: two to, and two from, Toronto’s Union Station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On our left, a stately neoclassical structure, with a formal garden and statuary in front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the original Hamilton CN station, completed in 1931.
> Back in the day, great civic pride was invested in such stations, partly because they were the first place that newly arrived immigrants would see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's now serviced by zero trains per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The City Beautiful movement! Why does such a thing sound so quaint, and so impossible, today?
> 
> 
> Some details of the former station building:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Try to ignore the cigarette ends!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the forecourt stands this kitschy but sincere statue with a plaque attached:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attitudes towards immigrants seem to have changed in the past 17 years!
> 
> The old station is now used as a rented venue for wedding receptions and corporate banquets.
> Why could it not have been upgraded and retained as a station?
> Or, to put the question another way, why spend all that money on building a new station across the road, but not provide it with trains?
> I wish I had answers to these questions.




Real shame for the old station building, it looks very nice and has a historical value. I hope things will change in near future.


----------



## Balkanada

I had my prom at that Liuna Station :lol:


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;138973598 said:


> Real shame for the old station building, it looks very nice and has a historical value. I hope things will change in near future.





Balkanada said:


> I had my prom at that Liuna Station :lol:


Thanks, *Skopje* and *Balkanada*. I should probably have mentioned that the old station has been rebranded LIUNA Station and by all accounts is well used, even having appeared in a number of Hollywood films. 
Visit Hamilton Transit History for more about the past and present of this fine old station building.


----------



## Why-Why

*James Street, Hamilton 3: Jamesville*

Depending on how you count population, Hamilton is a relatively big city, the 9th or 10th largest in Canada. 
But until recently “The Hammer” was the opposite of a cool place to live and work. 
It was a hardworking, grimy steeltown overshadowed by a megalopolis only an hour’s drive away. 
But now that Hamilton has entered a postindustrial phase, and affordable housing for the creative community barely exists in Toronto, things are starting to change ... 




Two blocks south of the stations, and we are in “Jamesville,” Hamilton’s hippest district. 
(The street sign also commemorates the Sicilian immigrants who once colonized this area.) 




Here, within half a dozen blocks, you’ll find ...




... Hamilton’s hottest small live music venue ... 




... a restaurant whose menu includes kimchi, nachos, and avocado fries ...




... a gallery that fuses contemporary art and event catering ...




... a literary press specializing in “clear, passionate Canadian voices” ...




... a startup incubator ...




... a bar specializing in craft beer for eggheads ...




... and a gift shop that’s edgy and cosy at the same time.




You’ll also find places selling T-shirts promoting Hamilton in various languages ...




... provocative socks ...




... and locally inspired posters.




In Jamesville you can be an inside outsider ...




... watch and be watched ...




... and wonder what kind of business might go with pink brickwork.


----------



## Romashka01

cool and interesting kay:


----------



## Niemand

Cool pics!


----------



## Balkanada

Great photos  I agree, Hamilton has definitely taken off. I had my prejudice against it but now that I go to school there I've opened my eyes and see that it has great potential. The LRT especially will be an exciting thing for the city


----------



## Why-Why

Romashka01 said:


> cool and interesting kay:





Niemand said:


> Cool pics!


Many thanks, *Roman* and *Niemand*! Appreciate your support.



Balkanada said:


> Great photos  I agree, Hamilton has definitely taken off. I had my prejudice against it but now that I go to school there I've opened my eyes and see that it has great potential. The LRT especially will be an exciting thing for the city


Thanks for this, *Balkanada*. I agree completely with what you say about Hamilton's potential and the LRT. (Light Rail Transit promises to revitalize Hamilton's lower city, but it's controversial because its construction is likely to be very disruptive in the short term.)


----------



## Why-Why

*James Street 4: Pretty/Gritty*

James North is a hipster quarter for the future, but it has a past too. 
The following images were all taken within a four-block area. 
They suggest the interesting contrasts to be found in this most transitional of Hamilton districts.




Christ’s Church Cathedral (founded 1835), the oldest Anglican cathedral in Upper Canada. 




Supercrawl is a weeklong annual arts festival held on James North in September.




The Anglican Cathedral’s stone schoolhouse (1871). 




Some local events.




The facade of the stone schoolhouse.






Some local graffiti is curated and some is authentic. It's hard to tell which is which.




The John Weir Foote, VC Armoury (1887-1908), the headquarters of the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry and a regimental museum.






There’s a strong Portuguese influence in the neighbourhood.




Even some billboards are curated.




The way things are going ...




... one day soon ...




... all this will be condos.


----------



## shik2005

Interesting set, kay:


----------



## Antonio227

São Miguel Arcanjo. No doubt, Portuguese influence. 

Very nice photographies.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great last set of photos!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Why-Why!
The Anglican Cathedral is really nice!
Four blocks full of interesting things!


----------



## diddyD

There is some very nice pics.


----------



## paul62

Some pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Why-Why

shik2005 said:


> Interesting set, kay:





Antonio227 said:


> São Miguel Arcanjo. No doubt, Portuguese influence.
> 
> Very nice photographies.





Skopje/Скопје;139147566 said:


> Great last set of photos!





Gratteciel said:


> Great new set, Why-Why!
> The Anglican Cathedral is really nice!
> Four blocks full of interesting things!





diddyD said:


> There is some very nice pics.





paul62 said:


> Some pretty interesting stuff.


Many thanks, *Igor*, *Antonio*, *Skopje*, *Roberto*, *diddyD*, and *paul*. Your positive comments make it all worthwhile!

We're not quite done with James Street yet ...


*James Street 5: Downtown*



James North meets York Boulevard. We are in the centre of Hamilton.




There are some fine old buildings hereabouts that bespeak Hamilton’s former wealth and importance. 
The Pigott Building (64 m; 1929) is Hamilton’s oldest skyscraper. These days it’s a 198-unit condominium. 




James North becomes James South as it crosses King Street.
Hamilton has had a bike rental system since 2015. 
But traffic on King and Main Streets is heavy and fast, so biking downtown is not for the faint-hearted. 




Like many cities of the former British Empire, Hamilton boasts a statue of Queen Victoria in a prominent location. 
This one was unveiled by Governor General Earl Grey in 1908 (seven years after the Queen’s death) in a ceremony that drew 22,000 onlookers ...




... and the sentiments on the pedestal recall that it was funded by a subscription of local women. 




The twin towers (both 81 m) of Commerce Place (1987-90) at James and King. 
It’s interesting to compare the tower on the left, a regional bank headquarters ...




... with the former Bank of Montreal building (1928) only one block away, now housing a law firm. 




The very different architectural style and details indicate how financial institutions at two different times in history sought to project their corporate image. 




_Concordia Salus_ (“Salvation through Harmony”) is the civic motto of Montreal. 
It’s no longer clear what aspect of banking the fantasy "Indians" were supposed to represent ...




... though I suspect that the 1928 building will still be standing when Commerce Place is a pile of dust.




A little farther down James, there’s a rather odd sight. 
Only the East front and tower of the former Baptist Church (1878-82) have been left standing, surrounded by advertisements.




A hoarding offers a slightly surreal render of what the finished condo development will look like. 
There is no sign of construction activity on site.
For more about this local episode in the saga of ecclesiastical “revitalization”, visit Raise the Hammer


----------



## General Electric

Nice pictures with nice colors kay:


----------



## Why-Why

General Electric said:


> Nice pictures with nice colors kay:


Many thanks, *General Electric*!

Now one final visit to James Street in Hamilton ...


*James Street (Conclusion)
6: To the Foot of the Mountain *



We pass under the tracks of the former T. H. & B. Railway. 
T. H. & B. stood for “Toronto, Hamilton, and Buffalo,” though some claimed it meant “To Hell and Back.”
We’ll take the first of several backward glances downtown. 




As James South begins to climb steeply towards the foot of the Mountain, the best views are over our shoulder.
(The Mountain is the local name for the Hamilton section of the Niagara Escarpment, which runs east-west through the entire city.)




There’s an attractive stone terrace across the street, somewhat reminiscent of Montreal ...




... and at least one of the businesses wouldn’t look out of place on lower St-Denis.




As we climb into the Durand district, there are several fine old houses mostly converted to offices or surgeries ...




... as we are now in the vicinity of the main “campus” of St. Joseph’s (aka St. Joe’s), a huge general hospital.




James South now begins to wind its way up the steep face of the Mountain.
Here there are many fine houses with splendid views.
We might be a hundred miles from the North End, where we started this journey. 




This mansion was for sale when I passed. 
It has 10,000 square feet (929 m2) of living space and parking for 15 cars.
Plenty of room for all the family!
The asking price was $3,295,000.




Finally, thanks to our elevation and zoom lens, we can take in the whole length of James Street. 
That blue strip at the end of the street is Hamilton Harbour, where we began our stroll.
James may be dodgy in parts, but no one can say it’s dull. 
And the same goes for Hamilton itself.


----------



## Eduarqui

Great updates, dear friend, and I like both photographs and detailed informations 

Thanks for the link to know more about Randle Reef, i'll take a look (great interest about this matter, because Guanabara Bay in Rio de Janeiro is still more polluted than it should be after years of money spent on cleaning...).

James Street is a cool place to be, loved the Architecture with many scales 

And Train Stations are a must be seen for a guy that collected scale model trains like me


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Why-Why said:


> We pass under the tracks of the former T. H. & B. Railway.
> *T. H. & B. stood for “Toronto, Hamilton, and Buffalo,” though some claimed it meant “To Hell and Back.”*
> We’ ll take the first of several backward glances downtown.


:lol: This made me laugh so hard :lol:


----------



## Why-Why

Eduarqui said:


> Great updates, dear friend, and I like both photographs and detailed informations
> 
> Thanks for the link to know more about Randle Reef, i'll take a look (great interest about this matter, because Guanabara Bay in Rio de Janeiro is still more polluted than it should be after years of money spent on cleaning...).
> 
> James Street is a cool place to be, loved the Architecture with many scales
> 
> And Train Stations are a must be seen for a guy that collected scale model trains like me


Many thanks for your thoughtful feedback, *Eduardo*. The Randle Reef clean-up is at an early stage and will cost hundreds of millions. I hope those involved have learned from the Guanabara effort!




Skopje/Скопје;139245451 said:


> :lol: This made me laugh so hard :lol:


Me too, *Skopje*! And what is even more ridiculous is that though this railway was based in Hamilton, it never managed to reach either Toronto or Buffalo during the almost 100 years it operated!


----------



## shik2005

I like these glimpses of urban life.


----------



## Why-Why

shik2005 said:


> I like these glimpses of urban life.


Many thanks, *Igor*. I like your comment, but as we don't seem to be able to "like" each other at the moment, I'll send you one of these: 
And I hope you stayed safe in St. Petersburg.


And now let's get out of town for a while:


*Burlington Beach*




A fine sunny day, the beginning of spring ... time to hit the beach!




And it’s not very far from Dundas to a wide, sandy one.




(That’s downtown Burlington in the background.)




Burlington Beach (the red dotted line) occupies the northeast side of the narrow 7 km-long sandbar that separates Lake Ontario from Hamilton Harbour. 
The sandbar also supports a major highway (the QEW), several lesser roads, and a walking/biking path. 
A short canal cuts through the bar, allowing ships to enter or leave Hamilton Harbour.




This is definitely not Ipanema, Bondi, or Kitsilano. 
There are pylons instead of palm trees. 
And warm jackets and toques, not bikinis and shorts, are _de rigueur_ in March.




The waterfowl, such as these mute swans ...




... these long-tailed ducks ...




... and these mallards are starting to pair off.
(This drake is wondering what he's got himself into.)




A sailboat leaves the Burlington Bay Canal for the main Lake. 
Here the Niagara Escarpment dominates the shoreline ... 




... then as the yacht heads east, the tallest towers in downtown Toronto about 60 km away come hazily into view.




Near the end of the beach, two massive adjacent bridges loom into sight. 
(More on these soon.)




This frozen spray is a reminder that winter is not quite over yet.




Lake Ontario is the smallest of the Great Lakes, but it’s still a mighty body of water.
It’s about 330 km from Hamilton at its western tip to Kingston at its eastern.
This is the Lake end of the Burlington Bay Canal.




Looking east towards the heart of the Lake ...




... and northeast towards Toronto.


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures. 

My granddaughter would love that climbing frame......she’s really into climbing at the moment.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pictures, Why-Why!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I miss the "like" button. Great set of photos.


----------



## shik2005

Nice stroll along the shore 

As for me - I prefer cold to humid & hot weather.

I'm very far from Saint Petersburg now. This blast is a horrible tragedy. Too many such disasters in lot of places all over the world...


----------



## Why-Why

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures.
> 
> My granddaughter would love that climbing frame......she’s really into climbing at the moment.


Thanks, *Jane*, very kind. This area specializes in elaborate and colourful playground equipment. Your granddaughter would love it.




Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful pictures, Why-Why!





christos-greece said:


> Indeed great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


Many thanks, *Roberto* and *christos*! Really appreciate your support.




Skopje/Скопје;139321357 said:


> I miss the "like" button. Great set of photos.


Thanks! I miss that button too, *Skopje*. There's always a lot to like on this thread.




shik2005 said:


> Nice stroll along the shore
> 
> As for me - I prefer cold to humid & hot weather.
> 
> I'm very far from Saint Petersburg now. This blast is a horrible tragedy. Too many such disasters in lot of places all over the world...


Thanks, *Igor*. I love St. Petersburg, and I hope you'll continue to depict its beauty. Sadly, such atrocities can happen anywhere.


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful pictures! I especially like the photos of ducks... they are so cute


----------



## Why-Why

Romashka01 said:


> Wonderful pictures! I especially like the photos of ducks... they are so cute




Many thanks, *Roman*!

One more set from the Beach Strip coming up ...


----------



## Why-Why

*The Burlington Bay Canal Bridges*




Two very different bridges stand side by side over the Burlington Bay Canal.
The full name of the bigger one is the Burlington Bay James N. Allan Skyway. 
(“The Skyway” for short.)
From just about anywhere on the Beach strip, the Skyway is too long for the frame. 




The Skyway is a fixed span, opened in 1958 and twinned in 1985.
It carries the eight lanes of the QEW (yellow on the map) over the Canal. 
The QEW is the freeway running between Toronto and the US border at Fort Erie. No pedestrians are allowed on it.




The Skyway is about 2.5 km long with a clearance of 36.7 metres.
That’s high enough for large vessels to pass underneath.




But in the foreground there’s another bridge with a much lower clearance.




It’s the Burlington Canal Lift Bridge, which carries Eastport Drive over the Canal.




The Lift Bridge is open to pedestrians. 
I find it the more impressive structure, if only because you can get close up to it.




The Lift Bridge was constructed in 1962. Its lift span is 116 metres ...




... and while clearance is only 5 metres when the Bridge is in its default lowered position, it’s 36.5 metres when fully raised. 




The lift span weighs almost 2,000 tonnes and is raised about 4,000 times each year. 




That’s a pedestrians-eye view of the Lake end of the Canal from the Lift Bridge.




The Lift Bridge also allows a good view of the old stone lighthouse between it and the Skyway.
The lighthouse, 17 metres tall, was built by a Scottish stonemason in 1858. 
Its dolomite exterior is still in great shape.
Hopefully, its interior will eventually be restored so you can visit it.




The southeast pier of the Canal is currently off limits to people (but not to seagulls.)




That’s the Hamilton Harbour end of the Canal from the Lift Bridge ...




... and from here a zoom lens allows you to get up close to the steel plants that line the Harbour. 
This may be as close as most people would want to get.


----------



## Gratteciel

Excellent set Why-Why! I have always liked steel structures.


----------



## openlyJane

Amazing bridge structures. Such bridges and other features create character, and tell something of the area's history.


----------



## General Electric

Awesome, very nice updates kay:

A special like for the obsolete looking tower


----------



## Leongname

great bridge kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> Excellent set Why-Why! I have always liked steel structures.





openlyJane said:


> Amazing bridge structures. Such bridges and other features create character, and tell something of the area's history.





General Electric said:


> Awesome, very nice updates kay:
> 
> A special like for the obsolete looking tower





Leongname said:


> great bridge kay:


Many thanks, _*Gratteciel*_, *Jane*, *General Electric*, and *Leon*. And everyone else who liked bridges, lighthouses, and ducks. 

And now let's head back to the woods ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Valley in March: The McCormack Trail*




Dundas Valley is beautiful at every time of year ...




... even at that uncertain time when winter is not quite over and spring has not quite begun. 




The McCormack Trail takes us to the north side of the Valley. It’s a Bruce Side Trail.




We’ve been near this area before on the main Bruce Trail




Eastward, the McCormack takes us to a high viewpoint in the centre of the Valley. 
(You can make out the Skyway in the far distance.)




From this spot you can see all too clearly how new suburbia encroaches deep into the Valley. 
That’s Dundas Peak, the highest local point on the Escarpment, rising to the left.




There’s downtown Hamilton in the middle distance.
(And a section of the Mountain looming to the right.)




This view of the distant steel plants makes me think of Pandæmonium in Milton’s _Paradise Lost_.


----------



## Why-Why

The McCormack is a trail of two halves. 
The westward half begins with a walk through a small wood, away from civilization. 
The sun is struggling to come out. 




Now the view opens out. 




Rounded postglacial hummocks decorate the Valley floor.




The fitful sunlight warms the air. Birds are singing somewhere ...




... and then suddenly there’s silence. 




A turkey vulture is scrutinizing me. 
It feeds mainly on carrion, so I’m not on the menu. 
At least not yet!


----------



## Eduarqui

I feed a passion in my mind about steel structures, and your photographs of bridges are a meal with everything delicious :cheers:

Other passion is the countryside - and Dundas Valley fits very well for me


----------



## Why-Why

Eduarqui said:


> I feed a passion in my mind about steel structures, and your photographs of bridges are a meal with everything delicious :cheers:
> 
> Other passion is the countryside - and Dundas Valley fits very well for me


Many thanks, *Eduardo*! Here urban and rural sit unusually close together. I hope you find this next piece also to your taste ...


*Mountain Avenue, Hamilton 1*




The almost 100-metre-high Niagara Escarpment divides the city of Hamilton into two halves.
The northern half, including the harbour, downtown, and the industrial sector, lies at the foot of this giant _cuesta_.
The newer, chiefly suburban southern half, sits on top of it.
The Escarpment itself is a UNESCO World Biosphere Reserve (to the chagrin of certain developers). 
Hamilton’s two halves are connected by a few steep “Mountain access” roads for vehicles, and some long staircases for pedestrians. 
But we’re going to scale the Mountain the hard way. 
We start on Aberdeen Avenue in the lower city’s West End ...




... and we turn south along aptly-named Mountain Avenue toward the foot of the Escarpment.
Google Maps gives no inkling of the massive geological feature we are about to encounter.




Mountain Avenue is a pleasant suburban street lined mainly by single family dwellings. 
There is a Neighbourhood Watch. There are speed bumps. There is one SOLD sign. 
(West Hamilton’s property market is hot at the moment. Houses for sale are snapped up quickly.)




The houses here are solid and mostly well-maintained ...




... a few are rather grand ...




... and one or two are pleasingly eccentric.




Now the street gets steeper ...




... then ends abruptly at a double flight of steel steps.
(The channel between the flights allows cyclists to roll bikes up or down.)




Climb the steps, look back, and you can take in the whole length of Mountain Avenue.
Now we’re going to leave civilization for a little while.


----------



## Why-Why

*Mountain Avenue 2*



At the top of the stairs, we join a rough, muddy path.
The white blazes indicate that this is a section of the Bruce Trail.




Soon we arrive at a Mountain access road. This one, James Mountain Road, is the southern extension of James Street. 
There’s no crosswalk, so taking our life in our hands, we dart though a gap in the traffic. 
Then we follow the Trail as it climbs to the right of the white blaze.




In a couple of minutes we’re looking steeply down on James Mountain Road.




But the steepest part is yet to come ...




The Escarpment is an “active” geological feature, which in this case means that it’s perpetually in the process of falling down. That’s particularly evident near the top. 
A solid dolomite capstone is underlain by thin, brittle layers of shale (petrified mud). 




That’s an outcrop of shale near the top of the Mountain.




All this would probably have fallen down already, if not bound by tree roots that grow in the most unpromising crevices. 




Looking back, we see what looks like an artificial wall with rubble at its foot ...




... while ahead some pieces of fallen rubble are much more sizeable.




This solid piece the size of a small car has come to rest only a few metres from the steep dropoff.




Finally, gasping for breath, we find we’re almost at the top. 
We have to climb up onto this road if we want to enjoy the view.




This is what the road looks like up top. 
The white blaze indicates that the damp sidewalk ahead is the Bruce Trail!




And now the view across the lower city begins to open out.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very interesting the route through the mountain, although a bit dangerous too. After all, the view is worth it.


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed interesting, very nice photos from this route


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> Very interesting the route through the mountain, although a bit dangerous too. After all, the view is worth it.





christos-greece said:


> Indeed interesting, very nice photos from this route


Thanks, *Gratteciel* and *christos*! As you shall see, the view is certainly worth it ...

*Mountain Avenue 3: The Panorama*
Tracking from east to west. 




From this point you can see most of Hamilton Harbour and almost all of the immense span of the Skyway Bridge. 
You can even make out the shadowy silhouette of downtown Toronto on the horizon at left. 




That’s the 43-storey Landmark Place (1974; 127 m.), Hamilton’s tallest building. 
It’s a bit higher than the spot where we’re standing. 




If we turn a little to the west, we can take in the rest of Hamilton Harbour. 




The black building on the extreme right is Stelco Tower (1973; 103 m.), built as the HQ of Hamilton’s biggest steel company.
Most of the rest of the high- and midrises are apartment blocks.




This stretch of north-running Bay Street is about 2 km long. 
The foreshortening emphasizes how narrow much of Hamilton’s lower city is.




Farther west still, that’s Cootes Paradise with Highway 403 making a tight curve on its eastern shore.




That’s the vast bulk of McMaster Children’s Hospital. 
In the background Sydenham Road ascends the Escarpment above (invisible) Dundas.




Dundas lies almost hidden in the Valley to the left of the Children’s Hospital. 
The Dundas water tower is a white speck just below the horizon in the middle of the photo, level with the shoulder of the woman in blue.


----------



## Why-Why

*Ten Signs that Spring in Dundas Is Finally Arriving* 
(in order of appearance)




1. American robin




2. Yellow crocuses




3. Forsythia blossom


IMG]https://farm5.staticflickr.com/[4218/34883098934_612c94d4e7_z.jpg[/IMG]

4. Wood squill




5. Downy woodpecker




6. Yellow daffodils




7. Maple seeds




8. White daffodils




9. Primroses




10. Magnolia buds.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

One of the best set of photos so far.


----------



## General Electric

Splendid updates, beautiful nature and general city view from the hill


----------



## Benonie

Spring! :banana:


----------



## openlyJane

Love the bird images; especially the American Robin. Quite a bit bigger than its British counter-part- but just as bold!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful nature photos, Why-Why.
The colors of the plants and birds are fantastic.


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;139610749 said:


> ^^
> 
> One of the best set of photos so far.





General Electric said:


> Splendid updates, beautiful nature and general city view from the hill





Benonie said:


> Spring! :banana:





openlyJane said:


> Love the bird images; especially the American Robin. Quite a bit bigger than its British counter-part- but just as bold!





christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:





Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful nature photos, Why-Why.
> The colors of the plants and birds are fantastic.


Thanks so much, *Skopje*, *GE*, *Ben*, *Jane*, *christos*, and *Gratteciel*. Your support is truly inspiring.

Winter in Canada is the dominant season and is always too long. That's why we make such a thing about the simple signs of spring ... we're never quite sure that it's actually going to happen.


----------



## Why-Why

*Early Spring Colour Supplement*
(No commentary required)


----------



## Romashka01

How amazing nature is! absolutely beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Romashka01 said:


> How amazing nature is! absolutely beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing :applause:


Agree totally, *Roman*. Thanks for this.

Now here's one for cyclists who like the idea of biking between two cities without having to worry about traffic. In car-centric North America, that's usually a fantasy.


*Hamilton-Brantford Rail Trail 1: The Hamilton End
*




The Hamilton-Brantford Rail Trail is a 32-km recreational pathway between the two cities.




Completed in 1996, it follows the route of the abandoned Toronto, Hamilton & Buffalo Railroad.




It begins beside a railyard in west Hamilton. This end is suburban and well-used.




The first few metres are muddy, but the rest of the path is well drained.
So it’s walkable in winter (unless there’s snow on the ground).




As you might expect from a former rail line, the trail has gentle curves and no steep gradients. 
It’s great for recreational cyclists, though it can be a little unchallenging for those practising for the Tour de France, and it's no match for the Bruce Trail if you are a hiker.




This paved suburban section is well-used by the many university students who live in the area.




The proximity of the university perhaps explains the philosophical tone of the local graffiti.




This section offers many peeks into suburban backyards, like this one containing a very aged willow.




Cedar waxwings in another backyard tree enjoy the early spring sunlight. 




Every so often, these signs appear. They make me feel physically inadequate ... 
... but not inadequate enough to download fitness videos to my phone, or work out as instructed. 




We end our stroll at the footbridge over Main Street in Hamilton.
The Mountain looms over the western edge of the city. 

Next we'll visit the rather more historic Brantford end.


----------



## paul62

Concurred. Nice shots.


----------



## Eduarqui

Splendid posts in this page, dear friend: Mountain Road gives a general view about Hamilton, and Springtime has a place to feel at home there. 

The Bike Trail is a lovely way to know this area, and that graffitti made me think a lot about how similar are university students around the World... 

Loved the flowers and the birds, for sure: we're in Autumn here, and it's time for squirrels in my country house, but they are so fast and I'm never with my camera at hand when I need it the most... so I feel a little envy about you, my friend


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures, Why-Why!
The photo of the man on that lonely road has a very special charm. That scene invites you to create a story.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful springtime pics! Very appealing thing, this trail...


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful spring colors kay:


----------



## yansa

Beautiful pics of James Street 258/7 and 9, Why-Why!
And excellent photography of the Burlington Bay Canal Bridges! kay:
Mountain Ave. has some great buildings!

But most of all your beautiful spring impressions in 286 and 294 make my heart sing!  :banana: kay:


----------



## Why-Why

paul62 said:


> Concurred. Nice shots.


Thanks, *Paul*. Greatly appreciated!



Eduarqui said:


> Splendid posts in this page, dear friend: Mountain Road gives a general view about Hamilton, and Springtime has a place to feel at home there.
> 
> The Bike Trail is a lovely way to know this area, and that graffitti made me think a lot about how similar are university students around the World...
> 
> Loved the flowers and the birds, for sure: we're in Autumn here, and it's time for squirrels in my country house, but they are so fast and I'm never with my camera at hand when I need it the most... so I feel a little envy about you, my friend


Very good to hear from you, *Eduardo*. Squirrels of three colours (grey, black, red) are plentiful here, and I'll do my best to capture all three for you in the near future.



Gratteciel said:


> Great pictures, Why-Why!
> The photo of the man on that lonely road has a very special charm. That scene invites you to create a story.


Thanks, *Gratteciel*. Yes, there's a special charm in figures with their backs to you walking on a straight path into the distance. With a couple it can be a happy image, but with a single person always little sad, I find. 



shik2005 said:


> Wonderful springtime pics! Very appealing thing, this trail...


Thanks, *Igor*. There's more of this trail to come soon.



General Electric said:


> Beautiful spring colors kay:


Thanks so much, *GE*.



yansa said:


> Beautiful pics of James Street 258/7 and 9, Why-Why!
> And excellent photography of the Burlington Bay Canal Bridges! kay:
> Mountain Ave. has some great buildings!
> 
> But most of all your beautiful spring impressions in 286 and 294 make my heart sing!  :banana: kay:


It's wonderful that you are back, *Silvia*, and on top form too! We have missed you badly and hope you are fully recovered.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> It's wonderful that you are back, *Silvia*, and on top form too! We have missed you badly and hope you are fully recovered.


I'm sorry to say I'm far from fully recovered, Why-Why.
I try to ignore the pain, because making photo walks is the only thing that
keeps me alive at the moment.
One hour of joy can save a whole day.

And of course I love to be part of this forum again! 
Thank you for missing me! :hug:


----------



## Why-Why

*Hamilton-Brantford Rail Trail 2: The Brantford End*




We begin by the bank of the Grand River near the centre of Brantford (pop. 97,000).
The Grand, which flows south into Lake Erie, is the longest river (280 km) in southern Ontario.
Brantford is the city where Alexander Graham Bell first demonstrated his telephone in 1876. 
It’s also the birthplace of Wayne Gretzky, Canada’s greatest ice hockey player.




Here the Trail follows the top of a **** built against flooding by the Grand River. 





The Trail passes this fine barn in its dull red coat. 
This traditional colour comes from a time before commercial paint.
Rust (iron oxide) was added to linseed oil to form a reddish sealant that resisted rot. 




And now we arrive at an important place in the history of Upper Canada.




Of the original Mohawk village on this site, only this church, constructed in 1785, survives.




It may be the oldest surviving church of any denomination in Ontario.




(Sadly it was not open during my visit.)




This trilingual plaque, in English, French, and Mohawk, summarizes the story.




The churchyard contains many old gravestones. 
This one commemorates the Mohawk chief Tekahionwake (1758-1843), also known as Jacob Johnson.




The most notable occupant of the graveyard lies with his son in this tomb. 
Thayendanegea (1743-1807), better known as Captain Joseph Brant, was the Mohawk war chief who allied with the British during both the French and Indian War and the American Revolution.




“Portrait of Joseph Brant” (1776) by George Romney. Image source in the public domain courtesy of Wikimedia Commons





In gratitude for Brant’s service, the crown granted his people the land now known as the Six Nations Reserve after the Iroquois nations who shared it: the Mohawk, Cayuga, Onondaga, Oneida, Seneca, and Tuscarora. 
The city of Brantford is named after Joseph Brant.
Though Six Nations is the largest reserve in Canada, it constitutes only a tiny fraction of the amount of land originally promised to the Iroquois Confederacy.
Joseph Brant and his son John do not yet rest entirely in peace.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very good update, Why-Why.
I especially liked that traditional red barn (I did not know the reason for the red color in most of those barns).
Very interesting also the story of Joseph Brant.


----------



## yansa

A fascinating story, Why-Why! kay:
This is the first time I have the opportunity to see Mohawk language.


----------



## shik2005

Cool story.


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> Very good update, Why-Why.
> I especially liked that traditional red barn (I did not know the reason for the red color in most of those barns).
> Very interesting also the story of Joseph Brant.


Thanks, *Gratteciel*. I had to research the reason for this colour, which seems to be traditional everywhere in eastern Canada and the USA.



yansa said:


> A fascinating story, Why-Why! kay:
> This is the first time I have the opportunity to see Mohawk language.


Thanks, *Silvia*. It was good to see that Mohawk should be considered the equal of Canada's two official languages in this context.



shik2005 said:


> Cool story.


Thanks, *Igor*. It's a very interesting story, but in reality much more complicated than I was able to summarize.


----------



## Why-Why

*Hamilton-Brantford Rail Trail 3: Dundas Valley, Early Spring
*
Here we visit the Trail as it climbs gently out of the Dundas Valley. Such was the skill of the late Victorian railway engineers that you’re hardly aware that the former T. H. & B. rail line scales the full height of the Niagara Escarpment as it heads westward.



Solo cyclist #1




Spring reflections #1




Solo hiker




White trilliums




Solo jogger




Trout lilies




Family dogwalkers




Pine plantation




Family cyclists




Pinto pony




Solo rider




Turkey vulture




Exercise _a deux_




Spring reflections #2




Solo cyclist #2: At the vanishing point


----------



## Why-Why

*Waterdown 1: Victorian Village*




Waterdown (founded in 1823, current population 20,000) was a village, formerly in East Flamborough township, that was incorporated into the city of Hamilton in 2001.




It’s just over 10 km from Dundas to Waterdown. 
Both began as industrial settlements using power from water pouring over the Escarpment: for Dundas, Spencer Creek; for Waterdown, Grindstone Creek.
But Waterdown is on top of the Escarpment with room to expand, unlike Dundas at the bottom of its narrow valley.
Waterdown’s population has boomed in the past twenty years, and there are peripheral big box store developments that have thoroughly suburbanized it.

But as we shall see, there are a number of buildings that are both charming and attest to Waterdown’s relatively long history. 




There’s the village hall (1922) ...



... some small independent stores ...




... a splendid English-style pub (1888, subsequently enlarged) with a beer garden ...




... Knox Presbyterian Church (1901), resplendent in local brick ...




... and as a quaint example of brick domestic architecture, this house (ca. 1890) with its two-storey octagonal tower supported by Doric columns ... 




... and an eternally vigilant hawk to deter small creatures from visiting the open balcony.


----------



## yansa

I very much love the pic of the trout lilies on the mossy ground, and the nice
pic of the family cyclists, Why-Why!

Waterdown has many lovely buildings - my favourites are the houses with the
independent stores and - superb one! - the building with the Doric columns!

Great updates! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice set, Why-Why!
Waterdown looks very nice and peaceful!


----------



## Benonie

Some interesting information and history in these posts. Bright and colorful pictures also! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> I very much love the pic of the trout lilies on the mossy ground, and the nice
> pic of the family cyclists, Why-Why!
> 
> Waterdown has many lovely buildings - my favourites are the houses with the
> independent stores and - superb one! - the building with the Doric columns!
> 
> Great updates! :applause:


Many thanks, *Silvia*. Hope you like the next few from Waterdown too.




Gratteciel said:


> Very nice set, Why-Why!
> Waterdown looks very nice and peaceful!


Thanks for this, *Roberto*. But it's not so peaceful any more, for reasons I will explain. 




Benonie said:


> Some interesting information and history in these posts. Bright and colorful pictures also! kay:


Thanks, *Ben*. Glad you found them interesting.


----------



## Why-Why

*Waterdown 1: Victorian Village* (continued)

But as you may have guessed from earlier posts, it’s the older buildings in local stone that I like best:




There’s a Regency-style stone cottage (1840s), one of the oldest extant houses in the village ...




... a well-restored semi-detached duo from some time in the 1850s ...






... the East Flamborough Township Hall (1856-57) ...




... the Old Jam Factory (1860s) ...




... the Methodist Church (1865) ...




... and this one-and-a-half storey house (ca. 1865) with recessed doorway, Gothic window, and central gable with elaborate bargeboard.




Waterdown’s main drag, Dundas Street, tends to be clogged with traffic. 
That’s because Dundas Street is also Highway 5, a busy route into the western GTA.
Waterdown's Dundas Street doesn’t go directly to Dundas any longer, but it does eventually become Dundas Street in Toronto. 
If you want to know more about Dundas Street, please see my earlier features on the topic.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Lovely stone architecture, one of my favorite!


----------



## openlyJane

Those buildings could just as easily be in Britain. nice pictures.


----------



## Eduarqui

I read your post above about more squirrels on the way, and I'm delighted: sometimes I see squirrels close to my house, but never have the camera at hand... otherwise, I placed a water fountain (with organic sugar) for hummingbirds and guess it will be easier to take photographs of them, let's see in next future 

I loved the trail and the visitors (dogs included) enjoying springtime, as I loved the tranquil architecture of those colorful stores in Waterdown and those beautiful old houses in brick and stone, seems truly "canadian" for a brazilian when he or she thinks about Canada (due to films and many issues from The National Geographic Magazine, since a long time ago - to collect this magazine isn't rare here, I collect and can remember how Canada looked already in 1930s due to splendid photographs). 

Last, but not least: the Mohawks are important for the History of your Country, and we love when knowing more about them


----------



## Gratteciel

I also love those very well preserved buildings in local stone. 
Very nice update, Why-Why!


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;139940740 said:


> ^^
> 
> Lovely stone architecture, one of my favorite!





openlyJane said:


> Those buildings could just as easily be in Britain. nice pictures.





Gratteciel said:


> I also love those very well preserved buildings in local stone.
> Very nice update, Why-Why!


Many thanks, *Skopje*, *Jane*, and *Roberto*! More stone buildings will be coming soon.




Eduarqui said:


> I read your post above about more squirrels on the way, and I'm delighted: sometimes I see squirrels close to my house, but never have the camera at hand... otherwise, I placed a water fountain (with organic sugar) for hummingbirds and guess it will be easier to take photographs of them, let's see in next future
> 
> I loved the trail and the visitors (dogs included) enjoying springtime, as I loved the tranquil architecture of those colorful stores in Waterdown and those beautiful old houses in brick and stone, seems truly "canadian" for a brazilian when he or she thinks about Canada (due to films and many issues from The National Geographic Magazine, since a long time ago - to collect this magazine isn't rare here, I collect and can remember how Canada looked already in 1930s due to splendid photographs).
> 
> Last, but not least: the Mohawks are important for the History of your Country, and we love when knowing more about them


Thanks for this, *Eduardo*. Here are three kinds of squirrel that we find in the area. The red is quite rare, while the common black is apparently a variation of the very common grey. 


*Squirrel Interlude* (for Eduardo)




American red squirrel (Cootes Paradise)




Eastern grey squirrel (LaSalle Park)




Black squirrel (Burlington Heights)


----------



## Eduarqui

^^

Thank you forever for this interlude, I'm delighted and honored 

(squirrels are so cute... and fast  )


----------



## Leongname

nice


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Eduarqui said:


> ^^
> 
> Thank you forever for this interlude, I'm delighted and honored
> 
> (squirrels are so cute... and fast  )


You're very welcome, *Eduardo*! 



Leongname said:


> nice





christos-greece said:


> Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


... and many thanks, *Leon* and *christos*.

And now a visit to the spot that might have given Waterdown its name.


*Waterdown 2: Smokey Hollow*




Waterdown’s Great Falls (a.k.a. Grindstone Falls) is a 10-metre ribbon waterfall just south of the village. 
It’s the northernmost of the dozen notable waterfalls in the Hamilton area.













At the waterfall, you can join a picturesque section of the Bruce Trail as it descends the Escarpment alongside Grindstone Creek. 







In early spring the Trail is very muddy and quite treacherous underfoot.




But the Grindstone Valley is beautiful ...




... the rushing waters of the Creek drowning out the birdsong.

To check out Grindstone Creek farther downstream, click here.


----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful update! I loved these squirrels kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Smokey Hollow brought to me some kind recollections of trails I walked - including that part about moist soil where we need to walk with more attention 

(to fall on moist soil looks like a fun event... after many years :lol: )


----------



## Why-Why

Romashka01 said:


> Beautiful update! I loved these squirrels kay:





Eduarqui said:


> Smokey Hollow brought to me some kind recollections of trails I walked - including that part about moist soil where we need to walk with more attention
> 
> (to fall on moist soil looks like a fun event... after many years :lol: )


Many thanks, *Roman* and *Eduardo*!

And now something rather different ...


*Burlington Heights*

Burlington Heights is the historical name for the isthmus that separates Cootes Paradise from Burlington Bay (now often referred to as Hamilton Harbour). 
The Heights have long been considered a strategic location. 




On this old map (1819; courtesy of Hamilton Military Museum) the original Dundas Street (now better known as Governors Road) is aligned with Burlington Heights and heads west from Dundas itself. 




We park on the northern edge of the Heights overlooking the Harbour. 
Later we’ll visit Dundurn Castle, the chief attraction on the Heights today.
But first a little history:




As this plaque indicates, the first white settlers in this area were Americans who left or were expelled from the United States after the Revolution of 1776.




Hamilton Military Museum commemorates the Heights’ role in the War of 1812.




This same building, seen here from the rear, was formerly the gatehouse to Dundurn Castle (more soon). 
It occupies the site of a British gun battery during the War of 1812 ...




... as this old plaque at the rear of the Military Museum records.




The British had a military base here on the Heights during the War of 1812.
In this conflict, the British and their First Nations allies successfully resisted an American invasion.




But subsequently the Crown broke its promises to its First Nations allies.
A Military Museum display tells the story with the help of this wampum belt.




The stone building behind the blue Sir John Harvey plaque is the coach house (1870) of Dundurn Castle.




To the north, the Heights offer a view of the Skyway Bridge towering over Hamilton Harbour.




The only viable way into Hamilton by rail from the north is via the narrow Heights. 
Look straight down from the edge of the Heights and you see these CN yards, where the isthmus broadens at its base.




The Heights also offer an extensive view in a southerly direction. 
Here Dundurn Street climbs towards the foot of the Hamilton Mountain.

For more on Burlington Heights, please see my feature on the Desjardins Canal.


----------



## paul62

:applause:Nice shots.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice and interesting, as always!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like the last photo - it has a kind of a "street level" urban charm.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice shots! lovely National Historic site and those squirrels are cute.


----------



## Why-Why

paul62 said:


> :applause:Nice shots.





Gratteciel said:


> Very nice and interesting, as always!





Skopje/Скопје;140066396 said:


> I like the last photo - it has a kind of a "street level" urban charm.


Many thanks, *Paul*, *Roberto*, and *Skopje*!

And now something quite remote from the contemporary city ... without moving from Burlington Heights:


*Dundurn Castle 1*

Dundurn Castle is a Regency mansion on Burlington Heights in Hamilton. 
It was completed in 1835 for Sir Allan Napier MacNab, a local lawyer and politician who made his fortune in real estate. 
Before we tour it, here are some b&w shots of the exterior. 
Why monochrome? 
I find it brings out the contrast between the neoclassical lines of the building and the gothic quality of the leafless trees. 
Dundurn Castle would be a great place to film Henry James’s _The Turn of the Screw_ ... in black and white, of course.


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful castle, Why-Why!
I really like the black and white effect.


----------



## General Electric

Nice promenade in Smokey Hollow and wonderful black and white! Very atmospheric kay:


----------



## yansa

Very nice updates, Why-Why: Of course the cute squirrels... 

316/1 - a house door I would love to tread in...

325/8 Would love to move in this wood along the river like a Mohawk. 

333/5 great view of the castle! Beautiful b/w set! kay:


----------



## shik2005

B&W pics are great!


----------



## marlonbasman

nice shots of those heritage buildings and the squirrels are cute.


----------



## Why-Why

Gratteciel said:


> What a beautiful castle, Why-Why!
> I really like the black and white effect.





General Electric said:


> Nice promenade in Smokey Hollow and wonderful black and white! Very atmospheric kay:





yansa said:


> Very nice updates, Why-Why: Of course the cute squirrels...
> 
> 316/1 - a house door I would love to tread in...
> 
> 325/8 Would love to move in this wood along the river like a Mohawk.
> 
> 333/5 great view of the castle! Beautiful b/w set! kay:





shik2005 said:


> B&W pics are great!





marlonbasman said:


> nice shots of those heritage buildings and the squirrels are cute.


Many thanks for your comments, *Roberto*, *GE*, *Silvia*, *Igor*, and *marlonbasman*. I'm glad you liked our local Canadian castle-that-isn't-a-castle. 

We'll return to Dundurn soon, but meanwhile it's time for another spring colour supplement:

*Lilac Time at the RBG*




The Arboretum of the Royal Botanical Gardens of Canada on the north shore of Cootes Paradise has one of the world’s largest collections of lilacs.
And now, mid-May, is the best time of the year to feast one’s eyes and nose on _Syringa vulgaris_.


----------



## openlyJane

That second squirrel image is a classic shot.


----------



## Benonie

^^ “The Audience” is my favorite too. Love it! 

We once changed trains at Toronto Union Station. We were doubting to visit CN-Tower, but decided to just continue our long train journey to Montreal.

Great pics and well written information Why-Why! kay:


----------



## yansa

Very enjoyable trip, Why-Why! kay:

Pic 2 for me looks like a film scene. 

The Monument to Multiculturalism - I like the picture you made of it,
with the architecture in the background.

And I'm very glad you show a little monument of Glenn Gould! kay:
He was the favourite pianist of the Austrian writer Thomas Bernhard.


----------



## General Electric

Very nice collection, an immersive trip in Ontario. Toronto look great ^^


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

I think I can understand your attitude towards the "cage" with pigeons.. The audience is definitely among my favorites.


----------



## openlyJane

Poutine is just catching on here in Britain.....cheesy chips, basically.

Always enjoy historical homes.


----------



## paul62

Would love to have a wander around Toronto.


----------



## Gratteciel

Really wonderful update, Why-Why!
Toronto is a city full of life and interesting things.
My favorite is The Audience at the baseball stadium.


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;140554630 said:


> Oh, man, this made me laugh.
> 
> Excellent monument.


Glad you enjoyed my little joke, *Skopje*!



Benonie said:


> ^^ “The Audience” is my favorite too. Love it!
> 
> We once changed trains at Toronto Union Station. We were doubting to visit CN-Tower, but decided to just continue our long train journey to Montreal.
> 
> Great pics and well written information Why-Why! kay:


Not surprising, *Ben*. Even changing trains at Union is a challenge.



yansa said:


> Very enjoyable trip, Why-Why! kay:
> 
> Pic 2 for me looks like a film scene.
> 
> The Monument to Multiculturalism - I like the picture you made of it,
> with the architecture in the background.
> 
> And I'm very glad you show a little monument of Glenn Gould! kay:
> He was the favourite pianist of the Austrian writer Thomas Bernhard.


Glenn Gould was a fine pianist, *Silvia*, but he had the unfortunate habit of audibly humming along as he played, even in the recording studio!



General Electric said:


> Very nice collection, an immersive trip in Ontario. Toronto look great ^^





christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


Many thanks for your support, *GE* and *christos*.



openlyJane said:


> Poutine is just catching on here in Britain.....cheesy chips, basically.
> 
> Always enjoy historical homes.


Cheesy chips exactly,* Jane*! And no one in Quebec, where poutine was invented, would dream of pretending it was gourmet food. 



paul62 said:


> Would love to have a wander around Toronto.


You'd feel right at home, *Paul*. Toronto's Queen Street is a linear version of your NQ.



shik2005 said:


> I think I can understand your attitude towards the "cage" with pigeons.. The audience is definitely among my favorites.





Gratteciel said:


> Really wonderful update, Why-Why!
> Toronto is a city full of life and interesting things.
> My favorite is The Audience at the baseball stadium.


Thanks, *Igor* and *Roberto*. I really like "The Audience" too.

More Toronto coming very soon ...


----------



## Why-Why

*A Short Stroll in Toronto from Union Station to Kensington Market 2: 
Spadina Avenue*




Spadina (_Spuh-dye-nah_) Avenue’s name derives from an Ojibway word meaning “sudden rise of ground.”
This very wide north-south artery was once the centre of the local garment industry. 
Somehow this has now morphed into “Fashion District.” Just don’t expect haute couture. 




Central Toronto has many small parks and parkettes, like this one at Clarence Square. 
They offer a few trees and a worn patch of grass on which to grab a hurried lunch.




This semi-detached house missing its other half is a survivor from when this part of Spadina was residential. 
It allegedly housed an illegal after-hours club and was shut down recently.




One of Toronto’s antique King Street streetcars is about to cross Spadina. 
Toronto has an inadequate subway system for a city so large, so these quaint vehicles take up the slack.
They're very cute, but don’t try to get anywhere in a hurry!




The streetcars running up and down the median of Spadina itself are longer and more modern. 
Spadina is wide enough that these vehicles can be isolated from traffic, so they sometimes exceed walking pace. 
But what’s that thick green pole near the end of the streetcar?




It’s part of a “Pole Colonnade” installation down the Spadina median. 
This pole commemorates the struggle of garment workers for better working conditions.
The lower tier may suggest their replacement by mass production methods.
What the three glass ducks signify is a mystery.




Spadina is too wide and traffic-plagued to be atmospheric. In fact it’s rather exhausting ... 




... so it’s not surprising that those few restaurants with terraces seem to be busy enough.




There’s not much call for public payphones in the Mobile Age. 
This one seems to have been turned into an art installation, unless it’s a secret message from aliens. 




More art on poles near the corner with Dundas Street, site of Toronto’s original Chinatown. 
These are fibreglass sculptures by Millie Chen (2002): mythical beasts shaped into the Chinese characters signifying “Gateway.”




This is definitely Chinatown now: the west side of Spadina, north of Dundas Street.




Dried mushrooms on sale in a Spadina Chinatown storefront.




On the median of Spadina Avenue near College Street looking south. 

[To be continued]


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist

Nice and informative as usual


----------



## yansa

Oh, I didn't know about Glenn Gould's humming, Why-Why! :lol:

Nice pics and narrative, I especially love your pic of the antique King Street streetcar,
the one of the lively restaurant terrace, and China Town! kay:

Looking forward for your continue!


----------



## Eduarqui

I do love to see your photographs *and* to read your texts :cheers:

Those green griffins are delightful, I enjoy very much these architectural details - as I would enjoy to have a lunch under a tree, as that man on one photograph.

My idea about Toronto is of a modern and clean city: I still remember a reporter (she was from USA television) saying that Toronto is as New York would be, if it was under swiss government. And your photographs can be included in my previous idea of a modern, well conducted metropolis, where everyone looks proud of the landscape and wishing to add more good things - as a meal from Québec with a "local touch" using english accent (seems a good reason for a smile, and for entering in that restaurant).

About subway system: we have same problem of lack of lines and stations where they would be desesperately necessary (for example, in inner suburbs, less than 30 km distant from downtown). Here we use trains (not enough, neither as comfortable as they should be) and buses - these ones are good in my opinion, with air conditioning, but there are so many buses in our streets that we have almost a permanent traffic jam between 06:00 AM and 07:00 PM... we have tramways on downtown, and they are good to know more that part of town.

When I see "doves" I remember my childhood going with mother to catholic mass in a church, because doves look to adore the architecture of churches 

Some details in the streets you presented are very alive for the identity of any place to live, and Toronto has them - Art with Message that we can agree and enjoy included 

Thanks again for sharing with us your impressions of your life between Toronto and your cozy country corner in Dundas :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Hardcore Terrorist said:


> Nice and informative as usual





yansa said:


> Oh, I didn't know about Glenn Gould's humming, Why-Why! :lol:
> 
> Nice pics and narrative, I especially love your pic of the antique King Street streetcar,
> the one of the lively restaurant terrace, and China Town! kay:
> 
> Looking forward for your continue!


Many thanks, *HT* and *Silvia*! 



Eduarqui said:


> I do love to see your photographs *and* to read your texts :cheers:
> 
> Those green griffins are delightful, I enjoy very much these architectural details - as I would enjoy to have a lunch under a tree, as that man on one photograph.
> 
> My idea about Toronto is of a modern and clean city: I still remember a reporter (she was from USA television) saying that Toronto is as New York would be, if it was under swiss government. And your photographs can be included in my previous idea of a modern, well conducted metropolis, where everyone looks proud of the landscape and wishing to add more good things - as a meal from Québec with a "local touch" using english accent (seems a good reason for a smile, and for entering in that restaurant).
> 
> About subway system: we have same problem of lack of lines and stations where they would be desesperately necessary (for example, in inner suburbs, less than 30 km distant from downtown). Here we use trains (not enough, neither as comfortable as they should be) and buses - these ones are good in my opinion, with air conditioning, but there are so many buses in our streets that we have almost a permanent traffic jam between 06:00 AM and 07:00 PM... we have tramways on downtown, and they are good to know more that part of town.
> 
> When I see "doves" I remember my childhood going with mother to catholic mass in a church, because doves look to adore the architecture of churches
> 
> Some details in the streets you presented are very alive for the identity of any place to live, and Toronto has them - Art with Message that we can agree and enjoy included
> 
> Thanks again for sharing with us your impressions of your life between Toronto and your cozy country corner in Dundas :cheers:


Always enjoy your detailed comments, *Eduardo*. I have heard that comment about Toronto too, but I wonder if the person who made it had ever been to NYC or Switzerland!

One more set of Toronto images before I retire to my "cozy country corner" (love your phrase) in Dundas ...


----------



## Why-Why

*A Short Stroll in Toronto from Union Station to Kensington Market 3:
Kensington Market*




Toronto's Kensington Market shouldn’t be confused with the hippie hangout on Kensington High Street in 1960s London. 
But then again, it’s easy to see why confusion might arise ...




The name of Toronto’s Kensington Market derives from one of its little streets. 
The Market is not really a market in the usual indoor or outdoor sense. 
It’s a district of less than one square km that’s ... well, a 1960s hippie hangout preserved in amber.






Here graffiti artists rise to the challenge of livening up Toronto’s rather colourless domestic architecture.




The area began as a Jewish market in the 1920s.
Its largest population today is of Chinese origin, but residents include people from all over the world.




A typical Marketscape: narrow streets, low-rise buildings of indeterminate vintage, _very_ independent stores ...







... and ubiquitous graffiti of varying quality.




Many of us who lived through the 1960s had a poster by Alphonse Mucha on our wall. 
Here you’ll find a public homage to that artist. 




And the plastic arts are not neglected in the Market ...




... sometimes literally!




Needless to say, the Market eagerly anticipates Canada’s upcoming legalization of marijuana.


----------



## openlyJane

I love the dramatic changes in scale in Toronto.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, Why-Why!
I loved the antique streetcar, the atmosphere in the streets, that neighborhood so colorful, among other images.


----------



## yansa

Lovely and interesting update, Why-Why! kay:
My favourite is the Alphonse Mucha wall art!


----------



## Why-Why

openlyJane said:


> I love the dramatic changes in scale in Toronto.





Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful updates, Why-Why!
> I loved the antique streetcar, the atmosphere in the streets, that neighborhood so colorful, among other images.





yansa said:


> Lovely and interesting update, Why-Why! kay:
> My favourite is the Alphonse Mucha wall art!


Many thanks, *Jane*, *Roberto*, and *Silvia*. Really appreciate your support.

And now for some local colour ...


*The Laking Garden of the RBG: Irises *




We’ve already visited three of the four main sites of the Royal Botanical Gardens. 
Please check out my earlier features on the Rock Garden, RBG Centre/Hendrie Park, and the Arboretum




The site we have still to visit is the Laking Garden. 
In June it has a spectacular display of irises that’s not to be missed. 




Near the entrance there’s an elevated box hedge parterre. 
In the distance figures wander along a blurry line of colour. Let’s get closer ...




... and closer still ...




... to where people wander as if in a dream. The colours are almost too much to take in.




The famous iris collection is to the left. 
To the right is a smaller display of heavy-headed peonies. 




_Iris_ can mean a shade of blue approaching violet, and this colour predominates ...




... but _Iris_ is also the name of the goddess of the rainbow. 
And these flowers do seem to come in most shades under the sun ...




... some of them displaying two or more colours at once. 




The shape of the iris is the basis for the heraldic fleur-de-lis.




This tall bearded iris bears the apt name, “Before the Storm.”




Other names include “Painted Clouds” (pink) “Wedding Vow” (white), “Marauder” (purple), and “Ballyhoo” (violet).




Vincent Van Gogh would have loved the Laking Garden in June!


----------



## yansa

Dear Why-Why, thank you for this wonderful update - it really makes me happy! kay:

The Laking Garden - the most beautiful and rich iris collection I've ever seen.
Yes, Van Gogh would have loved this! 

You made breathtaking pictures of that beauties.
My favourite is the dark "Before the Storm" - the name really fits. 

Also love the information you give to the pictures!


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> Dear Why-Why, thank you for this wonderful update - it really makes me happy! kay:
> 
> The Laking Garden - the most beautiful and rich iris collection I've ever seen.
> Yes, Van Gogh would have loved this!
> 
> You made breathtaking pictures of that beauties.
> My favourite is the dark "Before the Storm" - the name really fits.
> 
> Also love the information you give to the pictures!


Thanks, *Silvia*. These colours make me happy too!

And now a few more from the Laking Garden ...

*Laking Garden 2: Miscellany*







Peonies #1




(Not-so-) Bloody cranesbill




The gazebo




A professional flower photographer




High water on Sunfish Pond




The High-Level Bridge over the Desjardins Canal




Stonecrop




Siberian irises




An early clematis




Orange poppies




Coral bells (a.k.a. alumroot)




Peonies #2


----------



## yansa

How nice to log in here and find your beautiful update from Laking Garden, Why-Why! 

My special favorits are the first peonies, clematis, poppies and the coral bells (great picture!). kay:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great and very colorful set!


----------



## Benonie

Sunny and colorful updates. Flower Power! :banana:


----------



## Leongname

an amazing garden kay: :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Wonderful gardens, Why-Why!
It is really a pleasure to look at those images of beautiful flowers. Walking between them should be a great experience.


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> How nice to log in here and find your beautiful update from Laking Garden, Why-Why!
> 
> My special favorits are the first peonies, clematis, poppies and the coral bells (great picture!). kay:





Skopje/Скопје;140758467 said:


> Great and very colorful set!





Benonie said:


> Sunny and colorful updates. Flower Power! :banana:





Leongname said:


> an amazing garden kay: :cheers:





Gratteciel said:


> Wow! Wonderful gardens, Why-Why!
> It is really a pleasure to look at those images of beautiful flowers. Walking between them should be a great experience.


Many thanks, *Silvia*, *George*, *Ben*, *Leon*, and *Roberto*! Those Laking irises really are dazzling. 

And now an area colourful in a more figurative sense ...

*The Hamilton Beach Strip 1*




Hamilton Beach is the continuation of Burlington Beach south of the Burlington Canal.




It takes up five of the seven kilometres of the narrow sandbar dividing Hamilton Harbour from Lake Ontario. 




The sandy beach, which I showed in my photos of early April, has been submerged since late April thanks to unprecedented rainfall.




Inshore from the transmission towers is a paved multi-use trail ...




... and the Burlington Skyway looms over everything.



Some wayside benches offer a hazy view of the distant towers of downtown Toronto ...




... and from others you can contemplate an empty horizon.




Where the sandbar widens, there are charming little roads like Fifth Avenue, with the Lake at one end ...




... and Beach Boulevard, which resembles a pleasant suburban street, at the other. 
You wouldn’t guess you were on a narrow sandbar straddling two large bodies of water. 
The hose crossing the sidewalk and puddle by the kerb are the only clues that the area is recovering from serious flooding. 




From Beach Boulevard there aren’t many good views westward over Hamilton Harbour. 
But perhaps that’s as well, because if there were, you’d see something like this.




People who live on Beach Boulevard cherish their view of the Lake. 
But because there’s a public trail running behind their property, that view is hardly private. 
Meanwhile, those of us walking the trail can’t help noticing the great view of residents’ back yards.




Some of those back yards are neat and tidy ... 




... while others are more ... interesting!


----------



## yansa

^^ :lol:

Both love your pics and your commentary, Why-Why! kay:

Two of my favs are the bench pics - with and without people.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

My favorite photo from this set.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely update! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> ^^ :lol:
> 
> Both love your pics and your commentary, Why-Why! kay:
> 
> Two of my favs are the bench pics - with and without people.





Skopje/Скопје;140812416 said:


> My favorite photo from this set.





Romashka01 said:


> Lovely update! :applause:


Many thanks, *Silvia*, *George*, and *Roman*!

One more short set from the Strip ...


*Hamilton Beach Strip 2: A Walk on the Weird Side
*
You have to be a bit out-of-the-ordinary to live in the shadow of a huge steel bridge and a set of giant transmission towers on a 7-km-long, 250-metre-wide glacial sandbar dividing two large bodies of water.




Beach Boulevardiers celebrate their out-of-the-ordinariness, and even have their own bumper sticker.




Fancy living in a castle? On Beach Boulevard that’s no problem.




Love birds? Here you can love them as much as you like. 




Tired of garden gnomes? Surround yourself with dwarfs.




Love trains? Build a short track in your own front yard.




Love old boats? Plenty of room for your collection in the back yard ...




... though not everyone on Beach Boulevard is a happy-go-lucky bohemian.


----------



## yansa

Haha!

I like this community where everyone is allowed to live his own dream
(and kind of be a child again)! 

If I lived there I would do something Medieval with witches. 

Thank you for this nice set, Why-Why. kay:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely observations.


----------



## Gratteciel

Those new updates have a great charm, Why-Why.
One of my favorites is the beachfront bench.
It is really out of the ordinary.
What would happen if the neighbor in front of you hates the house of your dreams and he has to see your house every day. :lol:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice and I can see some character in some houses, likewise, that industrial complex can be an accent and interesting to take some shots.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice shots and lovely photo update.....I like the place.


----------



## openlyJane

Such quirky homes.....


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your feedback *Silvia*, *Igor*, *Roberto*, *capricorn*, *madonnagirl*, and *Jane*. The free-spirited Beach Strip is very appealing, though I fear that rising water levels may endanger the quality of life for its inhabitants. 

And now it's time to take to the woods again ...


*Spring Creek Trail 1*



It’s been a cool and exceptionally wet summer so far. 
So on this rare fine day, let’s seize the chance to revisit the Spring Creek Trail in the beautiful Dundas Valley. 




Spring Creek Trail, 4.5 km long, is a linear trail from the centre of Dundas into the heart of the Valley. 
It’s not spectacular, but it has all the restorative qualities you hope for from a walk in the summer woods.




Spring Creek, which runs through a ravine, is a tributary of Spencer Creek, and we’ll follow it upstream out of town (and return the way we came). 
We might meet the occasional dog walker or mountain biker but otherwise we'll be alone, so more likely to have some interesting close encounters with nature. 




The first part of the trail is bordered by tall flowers in white and shades of purple ...




It looks like phlox but it’s actually dame’s rocket (_Hesperis matronalis_), an invasive species from the Old World. We’ll forgive this invader.




And what’s that snow-covered bush on the right?




The wild roses are in bloom! 




Everywhere there are damselflies flaunting their electric blue bodies. 
Unlike their relatives the dragonflies, they hold their wings up vertically when resting.



This one that's alighted on the path reveals its long, ten-segmented body.




And continuing the blue theme ... I was lucky to capture this indigo bunting (_Passerina cyanea_) on film. They’re not rare in these parts but they’re usually rather shy. 
This male was singing his heart out on a branch, ignoring me and my camera.

[To be continued]


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful walk through the woods, Why-Why; Best of all, the little blue bird in the last photo.


----------



## yansa

Very nice walk on Spring Creek Trail, Why-Why! kay:
I particularly love the wild roses and the indigo bunting. 

Am looking forward to your continuation!


----------



## Leongname

nice and sunny update Why-Why! :cheers:


Why-Why said:


> ... though not everyone on Beach Boulevard is a happy-go-lucky bohemian.


the reason is that life's a beach?


----------



## Why-Why

*Dear Friends*,

You may be aware by now of the Photobucket debacle. Briefly, without any warning Photobucket changed its rule on third party hosting for both its free and paying customers. In a kind of corporate hostage-taking for ransom, Photobucket demands $399 if we want our posted images for the past ten years to be visible online. 

No one should pay this ransom. How can Photobucket ever be trusted not to mount another cash-grab in the future? 

I want to continue this thread rather than abandon it and start a new one not only because I've really enjoyed making it but also because I feel a duty to the many of you who have participated in it by replying. Your comments have been inspiring.

So I'll continue where I left off. I'll also try to work backwards and restore the images on previous postings, though this will be a long and slow process. I hope you'll bear with me. I've started with *Spring Creek Trail 1*. 

I suppose that there is nothing (except decency and common sense) to stop any other image host "doing a Photobucket" in future. So make sure you keep your own copies of everything!

Very best to all,

*Why-Why *(Nick)

PS: *Spring Creek Trail 2* is coming soon!


----------



## yansa

Dear Nick,

I'm so sad that this is happening to you! 
And angry about Photobucket!

I - and very many of us here - will keep your first thread in very good remembrance,
and we all will stay with you when you start again after having found 
a save possibility to host your pictures.

Thank you for the work you have done - I have so much enjoyed it! kay:

You should know, something similar happened to me some time ago:
My picture hoster was sold to another owner and all my pictures - 
maybe hundreds, if not over thousand, were lost there (but thanks God save on
my PC and some data storage device).
The horrible thing was, that in the forum I was at that time instead of
my pictures there only remained broken links, some of them even leading
to dubious advertising pages!
It was very hard for me, but I came over it after some time...

So I wish you a good new start, dear Nick, we stay with you! :hug:

Silvia


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for sharing your experience and for your support, *Silvia*. What you say makes me even more determined to press on ... so here goes!


*Spring Creek Trail 2*




Robins love to cool off in water on warm days. 
This one stood in the shallows of Spring Creek, looked around ...




... and then decided to practice his backstroke.




This part of the trail is quite rough, deterring all but the most determined hikers.
I found that I was being observed warily up ahead ...




... by a female white-tailed deer, apparently alone.




A solitary white-tailed deer is a little unusual, as they usually travel in small groups. 
This doe calmly observed me approaching, then quietly slid off into the underbrush without raising her tail in the usual sign of alarm. 




Now the trail becomes easy again ...




... and passes by a marshy pond, swollen by recent rains. 




Their chorus gave them away ... bullfrogs!
Several were in the mud by the side of the pond, sitting so still that it was difficult to spot them. 




If I came too close they slipped into the water with a little splash.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Many thanks for sharing your experience and for your support, *Silvia*. What you say makes me even more determined to press on ... so here goes!


I'm so glad that you have the mental strength to continue so soon after
this shock Photobucket gave you, Nick! My compliment! kay:

What is a greedy Photobucket against one who is, and I have seen enough
nature pics from you to use the word, who is blessed to have the friendship
of the animals, who do not flee him, but come nearer, stand still (or even do
a backstroke!  ) to be photographed by you! 

Wonderful pictures, I thank you very much for sharing them with us, Nick! kay:


----------



## paul62

What a good shot, Why-Why.


----------



## yansa

Just looked in here again. 

Your picture of the robin practising his backstroke  will forever stay on my mind, Nick.
We can really _feel _the joy of life of this little bird, cooling in the water.
A moment in time...
What a precious moment!


----------



## Leongname

a super shot!
beautiful kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely new set, Why-Why!
I am also shocked and angry at what happened on Photobucket. Some of my photos (fortunately very few) are also there.
Thank you for maintaining your good spirits and continuing with your wonderful thread.


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> I'm so glad that you have the mental strength to continue so soon after
> this shock Photobucket gave you, Nick! My compliment! kay:
> 
> What is a greedy Photobucket against one who is, and I have seen enough
> nature pics from you to use the word, who is blessed to have the friendship
> of the animals, who do not flee him, but come nearer, stand still (or even do
> a backstroke!  ) to be photographed by you!
> 
> Wonderful pictures, I thank you very much for sharing them with us, Nick! kay:





paul62 said:


> What a good shot, Why-Why.





yansa said:


> Just looked in here again.
> 
> Your picture of the robin practising his backstroke  will forever stay on my mind, Nick.
> We can really _feel _the joy of life of this little bird, cooling in the water.
> A moment in time...
> What a precious moment!





Leongname said:


> a super shot!
> beautiful kay:





Gratteciel said:


> Lovely new set, Why-Why!
> I am also shocked and angry at what happened on Photobucket. Some of my photos (fortunately very few) are also there.
> Thank you for maintaining your good spirits and continuing with your wonderful thread.


Thanks so much, *Silvia*, *Paul*, *Leon*, *Roberto* and others for your support and kind comments. 

The reconstruction of the thread will take time. As long as I'm allowed to edit old pages, it can be done, though I wish I'd kept better records. I have already restored seven of the most recent pages. 

And coming up very soon, the final leg of my hike along the Spring Creek Trail ...


----------



## openlyJane

Why-Why said:


> *Dear Friends*,
> 
> You may be aware by now of the Photobucket debacle. Briefly, without any warning Photobucket changed its rule on third party hosting for both its free and paying customers. In a kind of corporate hostage-taking for ransom, Photobucket demands $399 if we want our posted images for the past ten years to be visible online.
> 
> No one should pay this ransom. How can Photobucket ever be trusted not to mount another cash-grab in the future?
> 
> I want to continue this thread rather than abandon it and start a new one not only because I've really enjoyed making it but also because I feel a duty to the many of you who have participated in it by replying. Your comments have been inspiring.
> 
> So I'll continue where I left off. I'll also try to work backwards and restore the images on previous postings, though this will be a long and slow process. I hope you'll bear with me. I've started with *Spring Creek Trail 1*.
> 
> I suppose that there is nothing (except decency and common sense) to stop any other image host "doing a Photobucket" in future. So make sure you keep your own copies of everything!
> 
> Very best to all,
> 
> *Why-Why *(Nick)
> 
> PS: *Spring Creek Trail 2* is coming soon!



I also use photobucket - and pay about £100 per year for the storage that I require. Recently they seemed to have changed some rules, and I had to re-subscribe all over again. I’ve heard about the issue with 3rd party hosting, but am not certain what that means? I don’t think I’ve been affected by it - but am not sure? Can you explain what it means and its implications, please. :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

*Spring Creek Trail 3 (conclusion)*




We now pass close to the Dundas water tower. 
It’s almost the only sign of civilization on the trail, even though we're passing very close to suburban neighborhoods.




There’s a fine display of buttercups (_Ranunculus_) in this marshy patch. 
Apparently _Ranunculus_ means “little frog” in Latin.




As we approach the end of the trail, we gain elevation.
Spring Creek is now down at the bottom of a deep ravine.




A wayside daisy with visitor.




Time to turn round and head back the way I came ...




... and whom should I find waiting for me in almost the same spot? 




There! She is showing how her breed got its name!



So many interesting encounters in a walk of less than 10 km!


----------



## openlyJane

Some fabulous wildlife photography here.


----------



## Why-Why

openlyJane said:


> I also use photobucket - and pay about £100 per year for the storage that I require. Recently they seemed to have changed some rules, and I had to re-subscribe all over again. I’ve heard about the issue with 3rd party hosting, but am not certain what that means? I don’t think I’ve been affected by it - but am not sure? Can you explain what it means and its implications, please. :cheers:


I'll do my best, Jane.
Third party hosting is what most of us need on this forum. We upload our images to a third-party hosting site like Photobucket or Flickr and then on SSC we hotlink to that site so that our images are displayed. 
Photobucket allowed most of us to do this for free (unless like you we had extra demands for storage, for which they charged us a modest annual fee.)
Then suddenly at the end of last month, Photobucket emailed me with no warning to say that my images had all been blocked and they demanded an annual fee of $399 if I wanted Photobucket to continue as my third-party host. The images on my entire thread were no longer visible. Essentially Photobucket are holding me to ransom--pay up or abandon my thread. 
You may have avoided this fate because you already paid an annual fee to Photobucket. However, I gather that a lot of paying customers also got the cash-demand email and were simultaneously blocked. 
I would have been happy to pay a modest fee to Photobucket like you, as I'm sure would many (now ex-) customers. But I don't respond well to ransom demands. 
There's a lot of anger out there at Photobucket!
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful trail, pics and story, Nick!
The deer pics are extraordinary lovely! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Why-Why said:


> I'll do my best, Jane.
> Third party hosting is what most of us need on this forum. We upload our images to a third-party hosting site like Photobucket or Flickr and then on SSC we hotlink to that site so that our images are displayed.
> Photobucket allowed most of us to do this for free (unless like you we had extra demands for storage, for which they charged us a modest annual fee.)
> Then suddenly at the end of last month, Photobucket emailed me with no warning to say that my images had all been blocked and they demanded an annual fee of $399 if I wanted Photobucket to continue as my third-party host. The images on my entire thread were no longer visible. Essentially Photobucket are holding me to ransom--pay up or abandon my thread.
> You may have avoided this fate because you already paid an annual fee to Photobucket. However, I gather that a lot of paying customers also got the cash-demand email and were simultaneously blocked.
> I would have been happy to pay a modest fee to Photobucket like you, as I'm sure would many (now ex-) customers. But I don't respond well to ransom demands.
> There's a lot of anger out there at Photobucket!
> Hope this makes sense.


Yes! I totally get that....I’ve sensed problems at Photobucket for some time. It seems like they’ve scored an own goal this time, though. As you say, Because I’ve been paying for years they probably thought that they’d have no customers left if they penalised the paying ones too; even though I only have a Plus 100 account - not the full 500 that is the one now required to host third party images.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

openlyJane said:


> Yes! I totally get that....I’ve sensed problems at Photobucket for some time. It seems like they’ve scored an own goal this time, though. As you say, Because I’ve been paying for years they probably thought that they’d have no customers left if they penalised the paying ones too; even though I only have a Plus 100 account - not the full 500 that is the one now required to host third party images.


Indeed Jane, there were a lot of technical problems on Photobucket lately..

I still have the cheapest account and pay $40 per year or so. I've never received an e-mail and I can still see and share my pictures. Like you wrote, I think they're afraid to loose their most loyal customers.

Anyway, according to this information on their website, linking is the same as showing your pictures on a forum... 

But than, what is the difference between_ linking_ and _third part_ _hosting_??? :dunno:



> The first step to linking an image to the forum is to copy the IMG code for the image you'd like to link.





> You can do this easily by copying the link code below the thumbnails when Easy Linking Mode is enabled.





> You can also find the code to the right of the screen while viewing the image.
> 
> The next step is to paste the code into the BBCode area on the forum (you can select preview *to view how the image will display in your **post*):





> You can also paste the direct link code into the "insert image" option on the forum (where it requests the Image URL)


Linking is possible from $100/year. There's a short video on the bottom of that page.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful deer (and, surely, frog  ) pics!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *Jane*, *Silvia*, *christos*, and *Igor* for your kind comments about my latest encounters in the Dundas Valley.

And thanks too, *Jane* and *Ben*, for sharing info about 3rd-party hosts. It's easy to forget just how dependent we SSC forumers are on their services--and what a disaster it can be when those services are withdrawn.


----------



## Why-Why

*AGH: “Bruegel-Bosch Bus”*

Our final visit to the Art Gallery of Hamilton features only one work.
It’s the “Bruegel-Bosch Bus” (1997 and ongoing) by Kim Adams (Canadian, born 1951).
And it’s probably the most popular piece at the AGH.

From the AGH’s curatorial plaque about this piece: 
“Kim Adams’ sculptural works are eccentric hybrids of found and readymade objects that frequently explore daily life, modes of transport, and the patterns of a mobile society. 
Blending humour, satire and seriousness, he builds ‘worlds’ as a means of social critique.” 

It’s impossible to capture every detail of this installation.
But a selection of views should give you a sense of this evolving piece. 
Click on these images to go to the Flickr host, where they can be enlarged for more detail.

These images are *not for commercial use* and are intended only to encourage wider recognition of the AGH’s collection.






















And no, the young lady isn't part of the installation.


----------



## yansa

Phantastic, Why-Why, thank you for showing! kay:

This impresses grown-ups, and at the same time seems to be an ideal piece
to give children a first meeting with contemporary art.


----------



## paul62

Good quirky stuff.


----------



## Leongname

:applause: great! very impressive your photos of this art installation!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful Art Gallery, Why-Why!
This last composition is amazing.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *Silvia*, *Paul*, *Leon* and *Roberto*! 
I'm still in two minds myself about the “Bruegel-Bosch Bus” as art, but its popularity can't be denied. 

And now a return to one of my favourite places in the area ...

*Rock Garden (July)*

I visited the Rock Garden of the Royal Botanical Gardens (RBG) last November. 
For its location and more information, please check out my newly reconstructed pages about this visit.

Here are some images of this beautiful garden in high summer.
No commentary required.




























(To be continued)


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful, and I'm hoping to see more soon! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

The bus is fabulous - and completely 'out there’.


----------



## christos-greece

As always great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely set! kay:

Royal Botanical Gardens kay: more pics please!


----------



## Why-Why

*Dear Friends*,

Just to let you know that I have just finished reconstructing this whole thread from the beginning using a different, and hopefully more reliable image host (Flickr). 

It's taken me some time, but your many kind comments kept me going. 

And special thanks to *George*, *Silvia*, *Jane*, *christos*, *Roman*, and everyone else who has "liked" (or just liked) my recent posts from the AGH and RBG. 

So here's another commentary-free post from the Rock Garden, snappily entitled ...

*(More) Rock Garden (July)*


----------



## Gratteciel

Rock Garden is absolutely beautiful.
How glad you have reconstituted your wonderful thread, Why-Why!
It really was a shame to have lost that formidable collection.


----------



## yansa

Congratulations for saving your whole thread, Nick, and thank you for
this beautiful update! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your support, *Roberto *and *Silvia*!

And now it's time to venture a little farther than before in an eastward direction ...

*Niagara 1: Wine Country*

Let’s go on a short trip about an hour’s drive to the east of Dundas. 
To Niagara!




Niagara is world-famous for its Falls, but we’ll leave those for a later date.
There’s also the great Escarpment that bears Niagara’s name, as those following this thread will know.
And Niagara is also the name of a Peninsula ...




... that stretches from Hamilton to Niagara-on-the-Lake and divides Lake Ontario from Lake Erie.
This "Peninsula" is really an isthmus cut by the 58-km-long Niagara River that empties Erie into Ontario. 
This river flows south-north from Fort Erie to Niagara-on-the-Lake, going over the Falls halfway. 
The river is also the border between Ontario, Canada, and New York State, USA.




These days, Niagara tourism frequently involves a visit to a local winery.
Not so long ago, Niagara wine was (to put it politely) for the less-discerning palate.
But these days, the 80-plus wineries of the Niagara region produce many good and some exceptional wines ... 
... though mainly in small quantities for local sale. 




Fine Canadian wine may sound a contradiction in terms. 
But it should be remembered that the Niagara Peninsula is in Canada’s deep south.
It’s on the same latitude as the Mediterranean island of Corsica. 
Climate is no excuse!




We’ll visit a winery on the crest of the Escarpment. 
It offers splendid views of the local vineyards stretching down to the shore of Lake Ontario.




A striking name helps a Niagara winery stand out from the crowd ... 




... as do witty labels: Narcissist Riesling, Selfie, My Way Chardonnay ... you get the picture!




This is the tasting room. 
You pay a small fee to sample the winery’s various offerings. 
This tasting fee is often waived if bottles are subsequently purchased.
It’s pretty much impossible to resist coming away with one or two! 




Knowledgeable assistants answer customers’ questions. 
The wines are not cheap, so there are likely to be many of these. 




Some wineries also include fine dining restaurants with dishes complemented by estate wines.
And you can take in-depth tours of many wineries to learn about their wine-making process. 
You can spend a fine day in Niagara and never go near the Falls!


----------



## Leongname

it's a good start to get to the 'lake of shining waters'  
my dream is to see Niagara Falls. thanks Nicolas kay:


----------



## yansa

Niagara and wine - what a surprise! 
I really enjoyed your pics & comments, Nick! kay:


----------



## skymantle

Wonderful, I just adore wine country and I wasn't aware it existed in Ontario. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

nice art piece and beautiful garden as well...
I'm not really a wine fan but sometimes i drop by to a local liquor store and buy some Riesling as it's a little sweet 
to my taste which I like and feel it really helps in my digestion and finally make me feel good.


----------



## Why-Why

Leongname said:


> it's a good start to get to the 'lake of shining waters'
> my dream is to see Niagara Falls. thanks Nicolas kay:


Thanks, *Leon*. I hope you will fulfil your dream, and I hope to give you a foretaste of your visit to the Falls in the not-too-distant future. 



yansa said:


> Niagara and wine - what a surprise!
> I really enjoyed your pics & comments, Nick! kay:





skymantle said:


> Wonderful, I just adore wine country and I wasn't aware it existed in Ontario. :cheers:


Thanks, *Silvia* and *skymantle*. What surprised me, returning here after many years away, is how the local wineries have successfully competed to produce quality wines, albeit in small batches, rather than going for a large quantity of cheap, awful wine, as they did back in the day. 



capricorn2000 said:


> nice art piece and beautiful garden as well...
> I'm not really a wine fan but sometimes i drop by to a local liquor store and buy some Riesling as it's a little sweet
> to my taste which I like and feel it really helps in my digestion and finally make me feel good.


Thanks, *capricorn*. Quite a few of the Niagara wineries do specialize in Riesling-like whites. But then you have your own well-developed wine industry in BC, I think.


----------



## Eduarqui

This is really a charming town, and looks very well kept by local population and visitors: clean streets, buildings in good condition and painted with correct appearance... thanks for sharing


----------



## Why-Why

*Niagara 4: The Niagara River*




This is the Niagara River as it flows rapidly from the Falls northwards towards Lake Ontario.
The Canadian shore is on the left, the American on the right.




From the beach where the Niagara River enters Lake Ontario, you have a good view of the Toronto skyline.
How can this be possible? Toronto is 132 km away by road, or two hours’ drive.
The answer is that we are directly facing Toronto across the narrow west end of Lake Ontario. 




Old Fort Niagara in New York State, USA is closer still ... about 500 metres away!




It’s an impressive fortification whose origins go back to French colonial rule.
The current fort was built by the French in 1726, then captured by the British in 1759.
It was held by the British until 1796, long after the American War of Independence.
Now it’s a US National Historic Landmark and tourist attraction.




The Niagara River is popular with water-lovers of every stripe. 




Those houses in the USA look peaceful and close enough to swim to easily ...




... and here’s someone who seems to be having a go.
If you're worried he’ll be picked up by the powerful current and swept over the Falls ...
... don’t be. The river here flows _away_ from the foot of the Falls. 
He’s likelier to be picked up by Homeland Security!




Actually, this watery boundary between two nations isn’t entirely peaceful ...


----------



## Eduarqui

Toronto has one of most fabulous skylines in the World, and it looks much better when seen from this beautiful lake (I am envying the swimmers, this place looks really cool and calm fro a swimmer).


----------



## yansa

Love the well kept houses and gardens of Niagara-on-the-Lake and the great
landscape around Niagara River, Nick - superb pics (#482/1 - such a landscape
I always had in mind when I read "Lederstrumpf". 

And you really know how to tell a story! kay:


----------



## skylark

wonderful photos, a nice vacation spots.


----------



## Gratteciel

Gorgeous sets, Nick!
Niagara on the Lake is a very charming town full of colorful flowers!
I also like Niagara River; What a beautiful blue color!


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful update Nicholas :applause: kay:




Why-Why said:


> ... and here’s someone who seems to be having a go.
> If you're worried he’ll be picked up by the powerful current and swept over the Falls ...
> ... don’t be. The river here flows _away_ from the foot of the Falls.
> He’s likelier to be picked up by Homeland Security!


thank you for reassuring me :lol:


----------



## Why-Why

Eduarqui said:


> Toronto has one of most fabulous skylines in the World, and it looks much better when seen from this beautiful lake (I am envying the swimmers, this place looks really cool and calm fro a swimmer).


Thanks, *Eduardo*. It's the CN Tower that somehow "makes" the Toronto skyline from afar, though up close the Tower is rather ugly. 



yansa said:


> Love the well kept houses and gardens of Niagara-on-the-Lake and the great
> landscape around Niagara River, Nick - superb pics (#482/1 - such a landscape
> I always had in mind when I read "Lederstrumpf".
> 
> And you really know how to tell a story! kay:


Thanks, *Silvia*! "Lederstrumpf" is Cooper's Leatherstocking, I think? I wonder if any young people read those books today. And yes, for me story is everything. 



skylark said:


> wonderful photos, a nice vacation spots.


Many thanks for visiting, *skylark*!



Gratteciel said:


> Gorgeous sets, Nick!
> Niagara on the Lake is a very charming town full of colorful flowers!
> I also like Niagara River; What a beautiful blue color!


It's a very charming town, *Roberto*, though perhaps a little over-touristy.



Leongname said:


> very beautiful update Nicholas :applause: kay:
> thank you for reassuring me :lol:


Thanks, *Leon*! :lol:

And now another set of Everything-Niagara-But-The-Falls ...


*Niagara 5: Queenston Heights *




The village of Queenston is just 5 km north of Niagara Falls.
As we stand on its quiet main street, a mighty pillar looms high above nearby trees.




It’s the monument to Canada’s national hero, Major-General Sir Isaac Brock. 
It towers over the Niagara River at Queenston Heights.
Brock lost his life defending the Heights from American invaders on 13 October 1812.
The limestone monument is 56 metres tall and was opened in 1859. 
It’s 4 metres taller than Nelson’s Column in Trafalgar Square, London and 5 metres taller than Niagara Falls!




We’re on the actual site of the Battle of Queenston Heights.
Neither this battle nor the War of 1812 (which lasted until 1815) was truly decisive. 
But their result was finally to confirm the separation between what is now Canada and the USA.




This is the Major-General in close-up, looking a little undignified with those lightning conductors. 
(These are a necessary protection: the Monument was badly damaged by a lightning strike in 1929.)




One of four grotesque armed figures that guard the corners of the pedestal of Brock’s Monument.




You can climb the Monument for a small fee. 
There’s a very tight spiral staircase up the interior, suitable for daintier feet than mine. 
With luck you won’t have to squeeze past someone coming down as you ascend the 235 steps.




Near the foot of Brock’s Monument there is a more recent memorial. 
Entry is guarded by sculptures of the Mohawk war captains John Norton (Teyoninhokovrawen) and John Brant (Ahyonwaeghs).




“Landscape of Nations: The Six Nations and Native Allies Commemorative Memorial” is dedicated to Brock’s First Nations allies.
They played a large role in repelling the invasion at Queenston Heights, as well as in many later engagements.
This is one of the Six Nations bronze medallions in the Memory Circle at Landscape of Nations. 




This monument celebrating the crucial contribution of First Nations to the secure foundation of Canada was unveiled in 2016. 
That’s more than 200 years after the end of the War of 1812 ... but better late than never!


----------



## Leongname

gorgeous monument!


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Thanks, *Silvia*! "Lederstrumpf" is Cooper's Leatherstocking, I think? I wonder if any young people read those books today. And yes, for me story is everything.


Oh yes, the great book by James Fenimore Cooper! kay:
As I was young, it opened my heart to the history, people and landscapes
of another continent. Young people should read that today, not only for
learning, it's a compelling story too. But I doubt that thay do - Harry Potter
and Co. have taken the place. 

I love your update, and the picture with the narrow spiral staircase immediately
reminded me of my climbing up the spiral staircase to St. Stephen's South Tower, 
hight 136,4 m, and 343 stairs!

Great momuments that you show us, thank you so much, Nick!


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous pictures :cheers:

My favorite


----------



## Gratteciel

As usual, beautiful and very interesting!
Thanks for sharing your great photos and those interesting historical facts, Nick!


----------



## Romashka01

Splendid photos, Nick! among my favorites


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> Oh yes, the great book by James Fenimore Cooper! kay:
> As I was young, it opened my heart to the history, people and landscapes
> of another continent. Young people should read that today, not only for
> learning, it's a compelling story too. But I doubt that thay do - Harry Potter
> and Co. have taken the place.


You've inspired me to reread _The Last of the Mohicans_, *Silvia*!

And many thanks also to *Leon*, *GE*, *Roberto*, and *Roman*! 

And now a final set (for the moment) from the Niagara Peninsula...


*Niagara 6: Queenston*



Canada has a national _heroine_ too: her name is Laura Secord (1775-1868).
Her monument is also on Queenston Heights, though it’s much more modest than Brock’s.




The plaque summarizes her contribution to the War of 1812. 
As she was born in New England, some might consider her a traitor for warning the British of an American assault.
But everything is relative in human affairs.




Mrs. Secord’s modest framed cottage is preserved as a museum in Queenston village.
She herself lived to the ripe old age of 93 ...
... but not long enough to sample the brand of chocolate that bears her name today! 




Readers of this thread will know that I like buildings in local stone.
Here’s a cute mid-19C stone cottage in Queenston village. 




This is St. Saviour, the handsome 1879 Brock Memorial stone church in Queenston village.
It’s not the original church. That was destroyed in 1839 ... by lightning.




This stone building (constructed 1842-45) was once Queenston Baptist Church.
But it hasn’t been used as a church since 1918. It’s now the village library and community centre.




But the final goal of my pilgrimage to Niagara was a rather different stone construction ...
... this little cairn standing almost unnoticed at the edge of a car park.
It marks the southern end of the famous Bruce Trail, the oldest long-distance hiking path in Canada.




Click here for more of my images from the Bruce Trail.
And here's a map of the whole Trail from Queenston to Tobermory.




Out of the car park, you’re soon following the edge of the Niagara Escarpment in typical Bruce Trail territory.
The white blazes indicate “straight ahead”: it’s only 900 km to the other end! 




When I set out on the Bruce Trail, Queenston was definitely in Canada, thanks to Brock, Secord, Native Allies, etc.
But then my phone texted me the above message.
Had Americans quietly retaken Queenston while I was climbing Brock’s Monument?
Probably not ... though these days almost anything seems possible!

Hey, before you leave Niagara, what about those Falls?
Ah, let's leave them till later!


----------



## yansa

High quality update, as usual, Nick! kay:



Why-Why said:


> You've inspired me to reread _The Last of the Mohicans_, *Silvia*!


kay:
I also loved the film and the love song by Clannad:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv6VW4tMZbE

Now I'm also thinking about reading this sort of books again - suspenseful
and relaxing at the same time...


----------



## Gratteciel

The old Queenston Baptist Church of the mid-nineteenth century is very well preserved.
You convey your enthusiasm about the history of Canada, Nick.
I find it very interesting. Thank you!


----------



## Slovenec444

PLEASE buy a better camera


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> High quality update, as usual, Nick! kay:
> kay:
> I also loved the film and the love song by Clannad.
> Now I'm also thinking about reading this sort of books again - suspenseful
> and relaxing at the same time...


Thanks, *Silvia*. I know the lovely Clannad song, but haven't yet seen the film, so there's one more thing to add to the list.




Gratteciel said:


> The old Queenston Baptist Church of the mid-nineteenth century is very well preserved.
> You convey your enthusiasm about the history of Canada, Nick.
> I find it very interesting. Thank you!


Thanks, *Roberto*. The local history is all new to me, and I'm glad you too find it interesting.



Slovenec444 said:


> PLEASE buy a better camera


Thanks for visiting, *Slovenec444*. Here are three responses to your comment that come to mind:

1. If you have a problem with the images, chances are it's the photographer who is to blame, not the camera. Mea culpa!

2. I'm sure most of us would like better cameras than we can afford. I don't think that Urban Showcase should be reserved for the wealthy, do you?

3. Constructive criticism involves finding positive things to say among the negatives. If you can't find any positives, it's probably better to say nothing.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Thanks, *Silvia*. I know the lovely Clannad song, but haven't yet seen the film, so there's one more thing to add to the list.


If you liked the book, you will like the film, Nick, I'm sure!
I wish you great pleasure watching it! 
Seldom seen a film with so many attractive people...


----------



## skymantle

Excellent commentary and great pics Why-Why...looking forward to more. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

first, that's beautiful set of wildflowers photos, and second, though I've seen photos of
Niagara Falls before, yours really entice me to visit it (together with Toronto) next summer.


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates :applause:


----------



## shik2005

Wow! I am speechless before the grandeur of Nature...


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! What a planet we live on. Magical.


----------



## Benonie

We were impressed by the falls, when we visited that natural wonder. But we were a bit disappointed by the environment. The Canadian site looked like a shabby version of Disneyland...

Great pictures anyway! kay:


----------



## Leongname

:applause: beautiful images of waterfalls!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, *Paul*, *Roberto*, *christos*, *Igor*, *Jane*, and* Leon*!



Eduarqui said:


> ^^ Your photographs brought me back a very interesting film: *Niagara*, where Marylin Monroe had decisive role, working with Joseph Cotten and lovely Jean Peters.
> 
> Comparing this film, from early 1950s, with your photographs, I can see how the skyline changed: looks more vertical and populated now


Thanks, *Eduardo*. That was the film that made Marilyn a star, I think. It shows the city of Niagara Falls, Ontario before much of the current horrible development (about which, see this space soon.)

Special thanks, *Silvia*! I'm glad you like my stories. (My photo skills need this verbal supplement, of course!) 



capricorn2000 said:


> first, that's beautiful set of wildflowers photos, and second, though I've seen photos of Niagara Falls before, yours really entice me to visit it (together with Toronto) next summer.


Thanks, *capricorn*. Both Toronto and Niagara Falls are really worth a visit, even if my comments about them aren't always so flattering. See below.



Benonie said:


> We were impressed by the falls, when we visited that natural wonder. But we were a bit disappointed by the environment. The Canadian site looked like a shabby version of Disneyland...


Your description of the Canadian site is quite fair, *Ben*, as I will show soon. People should visit Niagara Falls with very low expectations or they will be disappointed.

So why do people flock to the Falls? In this set I try to offer one answer ...

*Niagara Falls 2: In Search of the Sublime*

_Niágara undoso,
Tu sublime terror sólo podría
Tornarme el don divino, que ensañada
Me robó del dolor la mano impía. _

--from José María Heredia, “Niágara” (see below*)




As the Cuban poet says, Niagara Falls is _sublime_: it makes you feel small in the face of awesome power. 
It’s a pleasant terror, a religious feeling that even atheists are not immune to.
The Falls were made accessible to tourists by the Erie Canal (1825) and the railroad (1853).
And ever since, people have wanted to get as close to the Falls as possible.
Sometimes this has led to disaster, especially if a barrel was involved!




These days, most tourists get up close to the Falls by boat.
This is the American Falls (34 m high) and, to its right, the narrow Bridal Veil Falls (24 m).




The two main tour boat operators are _Maid of the Mist_ and Hornblower.
That’s the Rainbow Bridge that connects Niagara Falls, Ontario with its namesake in New York State, USA. 




Since 2014, Hornblower has been the only Canadian boat tour franchise holder.
_Niagara Wonder_, seen here, is a 700-passenger catamaran.




The more famous boat tour is provided by _Maid of the Mist_.
A boat of this name has been plying the Niagara River since 1846.
The current _Maid_ operates only from the American side.




_Maid of the Mist VII_ has been around since 1997.
She’s 24 metres long and can carry up to 600 passengers.


 

This is as close to the foot of Horseshoe Falls as tour boats dare to venture.




_Maid_’s passengers are swathed in blue ponchos ...




... while _Niagara Wonder_’s passengers wear red ones.
Everyone gets drenched with spray, but all seem to enjoy the experience.




Prefer to wear a yellow poncho? 
You can descend a staircase to the foot of the Bridal Veil Falls on the American side ...




... or join a _Journey Behind the Falls_ tour on the Canadian side.




Whatever the colour of your poncho, you will almost certainly experience the sublime. 




*José María Heredia (1803-39) was a Cuban Romantic poet. 
He is commemorated at Niagara Falls by this plaque on the Canadian side.
The plaque displays an English translation of fragments of his famous poem “Niágara” (1824). 
(To enlarge the text, click on the photo to go to the Flickr host, then click on it again.)


----------



## General Electric

I'm speechless, the Niagara water falls are just incredible  That should be an unbelievable experience...


----------



## yansa

I'm not astonished that such wonders of nature often awake religious or
philosophical feelings and thoughts in the visitors, who at some pics
look like little ants in front of the majesty of the water. 

Wonderful pics, Nick! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

superb :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Stunning pics, Nickolas! my favorite


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pics, Nick!
I visited Niagara Falls a few years ago and I was in the blue team (blue ponchos). kay:
It really is a fascinating experience!


----------



## shik2005

Excellent pics, Nick! Breathtaking views...


----------



## skymantle

Beautiful Niagara Falls. I visited them in Canada a few years ago. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Great photo docu! kay:

I remember taken the _Made of the Mist_ from the Canadian side, don't know why they've changed that?

It's quite an extraordinary adventure on that boat. Almost impossible to take pictures, but the memories remain forever.


----------



## DWest

wow! awesome shots of the Niagara Falls.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *GE*, *Silvia*, *Leon*, *Roman*, *Roberto*, *Igor*, *skymantle*, *Ben*, and *DWest*!
I'm glad that this visit brings good memories for those of you who have already visited, and I hope it will inspire those yet to visit to come soon.

And now the third part of my tour, which I call ...

*Niagara Falls 3: The Human Factor*



If you stand near the Falls long enough, everyone in the world will eventually pass you by ...




... and being next to the Falls will help them see that they have a lot in common. 




Good fences make good neighbours!
Here, visitors to Niagara Falls, USA get within selfie distance of the lip of the Canadian Falls ...




... here Canadian visitors snap the American Falls (and themselves) ...




... while a few have not quite worked out how to use a selfie stick.




Some people don’t find the Falls nearly thrilling enough ...




... others have somewhere far more important to get to ...




... and for those who have seen it all ... it’s time for a little nap!




Who is this tall, slender, elegant figure gazing over the Falls?
Surely it’s the late, lamented Thin White Duke!




No, it’s none other than Nikola Tesla, the Wizard of Electricity ...




... for he and the Falls together played a major role in the history of electrification.
(David Bowie played Tesla in that electrical 2006 film, Christopher Nolan’s _The Prestige_). 




And the whole world slowly files by .... 

[To be concluded]


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Your sets are real pleasure! kay:


----------



## yansa

Great pics, great comment, dear Nick! :applause:

Nikola Tesla is a fascinating person - didn't know that he has something
to do with the falls!


----------



## Gratteciel

I really enjoyed these last photos of Niagara Falls, for the beauty of the place and for the pleasant explanations.
Thank you, Nick!


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely and wonderful falls - one of my to go list maybe next year.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your comments, *George*, *Silvia*, *Roberto*, and *capricorn*. 
And thanks also to everyone else who liked and looked in.

Here's the last instalment from the Falls, at least for the moment ...

*Niagara Falls 4 (Conclusion): “From the Sublime to the Ridiculous ...*




... is but a step,” it has often been said.
And this is almost literally true at Niagara Falls.




In the 19th century, the notorious “Front” stretched along the Canadian side of the Falls.
On the Front, “Every kind of tout, blackguard, salesman, entrepreneur, and confidence man mulcted gullible travellers,” wrote Pierre Berton, the eminent Canadian historian. 
These days, the Front has moved a few steps away from the edge of the Falls, but it’s still there ...




... centred on a short, steep street at right angles to the Niagara River. 
It’s called Clifton Hill.




Every archetype of popular culture is on show to reel in the punters ... 




... monsters, vampires, giant gorillas, dinosaurs ....




Why? you may ask.
The answer is the same as it has been for almost two centuries.
Niagara Falls is an awe-inspiring sight close to the great population centres of the East Coast.
And so it has been a preferred backdrop to memories of life-changing events ...




... and honeymooners cannot be expected to entertain themselves the whole time ...




... and when they return to the scene a few years later with their kids in tow ...




... the little ones will also have something awe-inspiring to remember. 




Now let’s take those few steps down and away from Clifton Hill ...
... and take our leave of the Falls as we prefer to remember them:
Sublime!

If you’d like to see more images from the Falls, click here for my Flickr album.


----------



## yansa

Nick, I'm sorry to say this... -


... but your story, and it's a superb story again in word and picture kay:,
made me laugh out loud:

"honeymooners cannot be expected to entertain themselves the whole time..." - 
then you bring this pic of the two dinosaurs... ... then you
write about their kids - and a little dinosaur leaves his egg... :lol: :rofl:

The whole entertainment street reminds me of our "Prater". It's not so bad,
but of course it's bad _directly near the Niagara Falls_! While millions not seem
to think about it, it's for sure a pain for every friend of nature.

But this tells us much about mankind: Having the tendency to make a business
out of *everything.* And for many nature obviously is not enough. 

One should really expect that just married people know many ways to
entertain themselves without needing Dracula, Frankenstein and a whole
Dinosaur Park. 

So I enjoyed your superb update with very mixed feelings.
But you can be sure, Nick, that I remember the Falls just the way _you
_showed us in the beginning, coming nearer and nearer, with growing excitement,
and then seeing one of the great wonders of our planet.


----------



## openlyJane

Have to say the circus that surrounds the falls is really off-putting. I hate it when amazing sites and natural attractions are ruined by the tourist experience. For this reason, I’ve yet to see some of the most well known sites and galleries in Rome. You end up feeling processed, and the experience of being a consumer takes over.


----------



## shik2005

Great! Unbelievable trash & overwhelming natural landscapes...

I enjoy your comments, Nick!


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful pictures,Nick! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Well, surely it's a side we do not like; especially next to a marvel of nature.
But I think kids are fascinated with all those attractions.
We can say that Niagara Falls has everything for everyone.
Very good photos, Nick. Very nice explanation too.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful, lots of things to see besides the Falls....will probably visit this city next summer.


----------



## General Electric

Fine update, I love the view of falls with city in back ground :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your varied and thoughtful comments on my last Niagara Falls, set, *Silvia*, *Jane*, *Igor*, *Roman*, *Roberto*, *capricorn*, and *GE*!

I confess I find what *Igor *summarizes so well as "unbelievable trash and overwhelming natural landscapes" equally fascinating to document, given what they reveal about human nature.

And when I read about the history of Niagara, I found that this mixture of the sublime and ridiculous was there right from the beginning of the "discovery" of the Falls by tourists 200 years ago.

Given our paradoxical human nature, the best we can do is to try to keep some separation between natural beauty and commercial exploitation, what *Silvia* calls "the tendency to make a *business* out of everything." 

That's what the US National Parks do so well--they really are a model to the rest of the world ... including Canada.


----------



## Why-Why

And now, rather closer to home ...

*Dundas Culture 5: The Annual Studio Tour*



Many artists and craftspeople make their home in Dundas.
On one weekend every year, some of them open their studios to the public ...




... and to find these studios, you follow the arrows ... as if on a treasure hunt.




Some of the most interesting studios are in unassuming private houses.




In the back yard a small crowd has gathered ...




... there’s interesting pottery on display ... 




... but my eye is drawn to a stall at the end of the garden. 
It offers a multitude of shapes that are simple but pleasing to the eye:










Just about everyone can find their totem here.




The craftsman is at work next to his stall ...







... happy to chat about his craft and the state of the world as he works his scroll saw.




It’s almost impossible to resist buying one of his pieces.
(I admire the John Lennon, but go for a Tlingit-style raven.)
This is the Dundas Studio Tour at its best!


----------



## Leongname

:applause:


----------



## Benonie

Quite a diverse thread. The beauty of nature, the rubbish mankind made of his environment and after that the beauty of handicraft, slowly made by respectable craftsmen.

I remember visiting Niagara years ago with our little son. The friendly owners of the hotel told us our kid would like Clifton Hill... Well, he didn't. Like he doesn't like kitschy theme parks at all.
We learned our kid to love nature, culture, music, arts, science, technique.... Who ever invented all that fake stuff, assuming kids can't have fun just climbing trees, watching colorful birds or riding a tram? 

Anyway, I like this thread and your interesting and sometimes funny commentary, Nick!

Keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Such positive, friendly vibrations in your first picture, Nick! 

Fascinating studio tour: watching your pics I began to think about what
I would have bought there... 

Such nice handicraft! Would have taken some pottery and the wooden dove
(or maybe it shall be a raven? the bird in the upper middle of pic 9, left from
the butterfly).

Great update! Will this tour be continued? :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Nick!
What a wonderful idea that tour of the studios!
Besides being nice and interesting, the discovery of the studios adds a touch of humor and adventure.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *Leon* and *Roberto*!



Benonie said:


> Quite a diverse thread. The beauty of nature, the rubbish mankind made of his environment and after that the beauty of handicraft, slowly made by respectable craftsmen.
> Keep them coming! :cheers:


Many thanks, *Ben*! I do try to capture the diversity of this very diverse area. And the paradoxes of human nature never cease to amaze me. I will try to _keep them coming_. 



yansa said:


> Fascinating studio tour: watching your pics I began to think about what I would have bought there...
> Such nice handicraft! Would have taken some pottery and the wooden dove (or maybe it shall be a raven? the bird in the upper middle of pic 9, left from the butterfly).
> Great update! Will this tour be continued? :cheers:


Thanks, *Silvia*! I bought a raven and a tree design. You can see them to the left of the lady with the purple bag in the 6th picture. 
No more to come from this year's Studio Tour, but there will undoubtedly be more local arts and crafts in future sets.


----------



## General Electric

Very interesting pictures, beautiful artisanal work!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *GE*!

And now, a short trip out of town ... 

*Paris, Ontario*



If you head 25 km west from Dundas on historic Governors Road, you’ll see this sign.
It’s so cute I’m surprised it hasn’t mysteriously "gone missing"!




Paris, Ontario is our destination. 
(London can wait for another time.)




Paris (population 12,000) was once voted “the Prettiest Little Town in Canada.” 
This is its main drag, Grand River Street.
No comparisons with the Champs-Élysées, please!




Paris, Ont. was not named after the French capital (or so the story goes).
It was actually named for the local deposits of gypsum (a.k.a. plaster of Paris).
But plaster of Paris is so called because a deposit of gypsum was found in Montmartre. 
So the two Parises do have something in common! 




Certainly Paris is a good-looking little town.
These buildings in yellow brick line a downtown street.




Paris is at the junction of the Grand and Nith Rivers.
The road bridge in the foreground over the wide Grand gives the best vista in Paris ...




... of the back of the buildings on the east side of the main shopping street.
On this hot late summer day we could be ... well, in a village in the south of France. 




Thanks to the power provided by its rivers, Paris originated as an industrial settlement.
This building was once a woollen mill, but Paris is now definitely post-industrial.




The mill’s been nicely converted to an indoor market.
Here you can buy everything from New Age crystals to upmarket grilled cheese sandwiches. 
The wooden posts are original. 




The Nith, the lesser of Paris’s two rivers, has a pleasant trail along its west bank.




Across the Nith, a large complex of buildings can be glimpsed, partly veiled by trees.




This long footbridge allows us to cross the Nith ...




... and we find ourselves at the Penman Knitting Mill (1874-1914).
This was once one of the largest textile mills in Canada.
It was powered by a mill race from the River Nith.
As with many post-industrial buildings, its survival may depend on the condominium market.
For a small place, Paris is full of surprises.


----------



## yansa

Nice little town and interesting story, Nick! kay:

Love the view on River Nith (with the twigs of the alder tree in foreground)!


----------



## shik2005

Lovely story, nice town. Surely, the sign deserves to be "gone missing"


----------



## skymantle

Interesting old wares shop.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for browsing Ottawa Street with me, *Silvia*, *George*, *Eduardo*, *christos*, *MilbertDavid*, *Roberto*, and *skymantle*. 
For an answer to your question, *Jane*, please see #719 above. 

We’ve just looked at some urban villages. Now let’s visit a rural one. 


*St. George, Ontario*



St. George* (founded 1814; pop. 3,255) is a pleasant little town about 25 km west of Dundas.
In some ways it epitomizes the rural hinterland of the Golden Horseshoe. 
Here are some random scenes with captions that I hope will convey St. George’s charm.

*St. George is the patron saint of England, among other places. 
His symbol is a red cross on a white background.




*Dragons, Beware!*




*All-Day Breakfast*




*Feed & Seed*




*King & Country*




*Georgian Gothic*




*Last Bastion*




*Picket Fence*




*Act of God*




*Nature's Bounty*




*'Tis the Season*




*Cool Nymph*




*Lash Ext*


----------



## Leongname

Nice set Nicholas! Our people really do get around! LOL


----------



## yansa

Very nice update, Nick! "Last Bastion" and "Cool Nymph" are two of my favourites. kay:


----------



## General Electric

Great update!! The trees decorate themselves for Christmas  kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice set, Nick. St George is really charming!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

My favorite is this one. Some nice architecture on the last set. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous images.

Small town charm; and an interesting mixture of British references: St George’s flag and the Scottish, Dumfries.

Thanks for the response to my question. The name is definitely a talking point, if nothing else.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for responding to my St. George images, *Leon*, *Silvia*, *GE*, *Roberto*, *George*, and *Jane*. 

It was a long time coming this winter, but it eventually arrived, as we knew it would.

I'm talking about the white stuff ...

*Anishinaabe Waadiziwin Trail, RBG: First Snow of the Winter 1*



Anishinaabe waadiziwin (“Aboriginal Knowledge”) is a new Royal Botanical Gardens trail on the north shore of Cootes Paradise.




The trail introduces you to the lore of the indigenous nations who occupied this territory before colonization.




It’s mid-December, and the first snow of the season begins to drift down gently on the carpet of oak leaves.




This tree has been banded to try to curb a cankerworm infestation.




If you look carefully there are occasional spots of colour ...




... I wonder if those red berries are highbush cranberries a.k.a. crampbark a.k.a. aniipiminaatik.




A boardwalk spans a marshy inlet ...




... where a lively creek is still unfrozen ...




... but as I approach the main marsh, the surface of the inlet is covered with a thin layer of ice.
It cracks as the boardwalk moves slightly under my weight.




Now snowflakes fall with gathering intensity ...




... and when I reach the shore, I see that the whole surface of Cootes Paradise is frozen.
It’s rapidly turning white from the now thickly falling snow.

[To be continued]

For more images from Ontario’s Royal Botanical Gardens, please check out my Flickr album.


----------



## yansa

A wonderful walk in nature, Nick, and you are lucky to have snow! kay:
I'm very interested in that board with Women's Medicines!
Highbush Cranberry against any kind of cramp - on such plants I always
have a closer look.

Edit: Dear Nick, after a quick internet research:
I would need the exact scientific name of this plant - is it "Viburnum opulus subsp. trilobium"?
If you have the possibility, would you please be so nice to find that out for me?
Then I would ask my local pharmacy if they can get that anti-cramp agent for me.
Thank you!


----------



## Why-Why

yansa said:


> I'm very interested in that board with Women's Medicines!
> Highbush Cranberry against any kind of cramp - on such plants I always
> have a closer look.
> 
> Edit: Dear Nick, after a quick internet research:
> I would need the exact scientific name of this plant - is it "Viburnum opulus subsp. trilobium"?


Please note that I have no expertise in this field, Silvia. 
But from what I can gather online, the scientific name of the plant is _Viburnum opulus_ L. var. _americanum_ by one classification system or _Viburnum opulus subsp. trilobum_ by another. 
The plant is not actually a cranberry. You might find this link useful.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely images again,Nick!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great set, Nick!
What a joy to walk in that place... with a coat, scarf, boots and hat. :lol:
The reflection of the leaves in the stream and of course the photos with snow are my favorites.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Please note that I have no expertise in this field, Silvia.
> But from what I can gather online, the scientific name of the plant is _Viburnum opulus_ L. var. _americanum_ by one classification system or _Viburnum opulus subsp. trilobum_ by another.
> The plant is not actually a cranberry. You might find this link useful.


Thank you very much, Nick! With this informations I can go to my local pharmacy
and ask if they know this plant and if there are any available medicines made
of it. If I read correctly the effective substance of the plant is called "Virburnin", a poisonous glycoside. 
But in medicine often poisonous plants are used. The pharmacist will know more about it.


----------



## General Electric

Frosty time!  looking forward for more kay:


----------



## Leongname

nice images Nicholas kay: I like this photo with a fine ice crust over the water


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for joining me on this new trail, *Silvia*, *Roman*, *Roberto*, *GE*, and *Leon*! 
Do please let me know what the pharmacist says, *Silvia*!

And now we interrupt this trail for an important announcement ... 

*Season’s Greetings from Dundas!*




The Valley Town is decked in its Christmas finery ...




... the Tree is in its traditional place ...




... the seasonal banner hangs above King Street ...




... local merchants have gone to town on decorations ...




... good gift ideas abound ...




... and one new business is eagerly anticipating 1 July 2018 ...




... and did I mention that we have snow? ...




... enough to carpet the entrance to Spencer Gorge ...




... and to blanket the Spencer Creek Trail ...




... where the Creek itself, still bursting with energy from its rapid descent of the Escarpment ...




... nevertheless barely covers the feet of this pair of mallards, huddled together for warmth ...




... and observed with what looks like wry amusement by a solitary punk-haired grebe ...




... yes, it’s definitely Christmas in Dundas!

Thanks to everyone who commented on, liked, or just visited us in 2017. 
Very best wishes for the holiday season and may you have a happy and healthy 2018! 

For many other images from Dundas, please check out my Flickr album.


----------



## General Electric

Great and nice updates. I love the two frozen ducks, and the tree (beautiful but not over charged) kay:

Merry Christmas to you :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Do please let me know what the pharmacist says, *Silvia*!


For sure I will, Nick! Can take a little time - first I'm concentrated at the
Christmas days. Every year the same: A little stress in the last days before... 

A wonderful update, I particularly love your nature photography! :applause:



Why-Why said:


> ... and to blanket the Spencer Creek Trail ...
> 
> 
> 
> Why-Why said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone who commented on, liked, or just visited us in 2017.
> Very best wishes for the holiday season and may you have a happy and healthy 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Nick, a Merry Christmas and all the best wishes for you too, happiness, luck and health!
Click to expand...


----------



## Benonie

Nature at its best! Nice set!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new set, Nick!
756/2 is like a beautiful painting. I love it!


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful trails in winter season kay: the Dundas Valley is absolutely amazing :applause:
Happy New Year Nicholas!










​


----------



## Eduarqui

Splendid views of Solstice Day on previous page, thanks for sharing these photographs in the woods 

And a Happy New Year :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for accompanying me to the Dundas Valley at the winter solstice, *Silvia*, *capricorn*, *baerd*, *Ben*, *Roberto*, *Leon* (yes, it is amazing!), *Eduardo*, and *christos*. 

I'm working on a set that I hope will capture the frigid temperatures we've been having for the past couple of weeks.
In the meantime, here is a small collection of our local feathered friends, mostly in more clement weather ...

*Urban Birds: A Dozen Favourites*

The Dundas area, with its great variety of terrain, is a good place to spot birds at any time of the year. 
I’m no twitcher, nor do I have a camera good enough to take consistently effective bird shots.
But occasionally I get lucky: birds present themselves in a way that no photographer could resist.
These are generally birds that have adapted well to urban life.
You may have seen one or two of these shots before, but most are new. 



*1. House Sparrows*, Ottawa Street, Hamilton




*2. Northern Mockingbird*, Hamilton Beach Strip. 




*3. Mute Swan*, LaSalle Park, Burlington




*4. Common Grackle*, Hamilton Beach Strip




*5. American Robin, Mountain Avenue, Hamilton*




*6. Cardinal*, Grindstone Creek, Burlington




*7. Yellow Warbler*, Desjardins Canal, Dundas




*8. Tree Swallows*, Princess Point, Hamilton




*9. Red-Winged Blackbird*, Princess Point, Hamilton




*10. Cormorant* and *11. Great Blue Heron*, Christie Lake, West Flamborough




*12. Downy Woodpecker*, Confederation Park, Hamilton


----------



## Eduarqui

Guess you are very modest: these photographs look like professional registers, with high quality of image and register of each bird.

Loved those sparrows on first picture, they are in a meeting for sure


----------



## openlyJane

Love those little sparrows; such bullish and confident birds.


----------



## Benonie

kay: Great shots, beautiful birds! So that's where the beautiful bird on your avatar comes from?!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this lovely update, Nick!
I love the sparrows! The American Robin and the Cardinal also belong to my favourites.


----------



## shik2005

Great shots., Nick! The sparrow's conference is the best, sure.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful and relaxing set, Nick!
Wow! What a variety of beautiful birds in that area! You are lucky.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! lovely update,Nickolas! :applause: especially like #1 and #9. _Red-Winged Blackbird_


----------



## General Electric

Woaw! incredible diversity of birds pics! Great collections! 

And I love this shot because barbed wire can not stop him:



Why-Why said:


> *7. Yellow Warbler*, Desjardins Canal, Dundas


----------



## Why-Why

Glad you enjoyed the birds, *Eduardo*, *Jane*, *Ben* (yes, that one's my avatar!), *Silvia*, *Igor*, *Roman*, and *GE*!

And now, as promised, the first part of a set on the extreme weather we've been enjoying for the past two weeks ...

*Niagara Falls on New Year’s Eve 1: Overview*

It’s been a bit chilly, to say the least, here in southern Ontario since Boxing Day.
As I write, it’s -22C, a record low for Dundas on this date ...
... but I lived on the Prairies for 35 years, where -35C or lower is not uncommon at this time of year.
Anyhow, I recently read a number of press reports that it was so cold that Niagara Falls had frozen. You might have read them too. 
So I decided to drive down there to see for myself ...



That’s the Niagara Falls, Ontario skyline.




We’re approaching the lip of the Horseshoe (Canadian) Falls.




The Falls don’t look very frozen to me ...




... but let’s zoom out ...




... and further out just to confirm it.




That’s a cloud of freezing spray produced by a very _unfrozen_ Niagara River hitting the bottom of the Falls.
It looks like a bomb has gone off!
(As we shall see in the next set, the cloud generates a local microclimate.)




That’s the Niagara River looking south (upstream) towards the Horseshoe Falls.




This is the River looking downstream towards the American Falls (behind the cloud at right centre). 




And that’s the Rainbow Bridge between Canada and the USA. 




And finally, the (not frozen in the least) American Falls behind its veil of spray.

Conclusion: Niagara Falls has not frozen! 

(And given its hydroelectrical importance, you can be sure that everything is being done to assure that it doesn’t freeze.)
But my journey was not wasted, as the Falls in winter is just as magnificent as at other times of the year.
And as we’ll see in the next set, there’s plenty of frozen stuff on view ... just not the Falls themselves! 
[To be continued]

To view my October 2017 report from Niagara Falls please click here.

To see more images from Niagara Falls, please check out my Flickr album.


----------



## yansa

Thank you for showing us this fascinating impressions, dear Nick! kay:
Very interesting cloud!

I'm excited to see more of the frost. :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Frozen or not, it's still fascinating! Thanks for showing and informing us. 
Keep it warm, Nick! :cheers1:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful winter views of Niagara Falls, Nick!
Interesting cloud of freezing spray!


----------



## openlyJane

Wow!

Yes, I’ve read about the extremely cold temperatures in the americas at present; even snow in Florida.....


----------



## shik2005

Really magnificent!


----------



## Dimkaber75

Very interesting pictures !^^


----------



## Leongname

that's amazing Nicholas :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Wouaw so spectacular! The frozen landscape is so beautiful! And I love the skyscrapers of the city in background kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great views of the falls ... really awesome!


----------



## shik2005

Tesla is kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Love that last image!

I also love it how normal life just continues in such extreme weather. Here in Britain, if just one area of the country has a few millimetres of snow - it makes the national news, and schools shut down.


----------



## yansa

Love your phantastic update, Nick! :applause:

This scene made me a little nervous. Would not dare to let such a small kid
one moment alone there - too much fear that it could try to climb the icy fence...



Why-Why said:


>


This one is my favourite! kay:



Why-Why said:


>


----------



## Eduarqui

Your images showing people strolling at -17° Celsius made me imagine how the emotion of being there makes weather less hard, and more warm


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your feedback, *Ben*, *Leon*, *GE*, *Roberto*, *Igor*, *Jane*, *Silvia*, and *Eduardo*. 



yansa said:


> This scene made me a little nervous. Would not dare to let such a small kid one moment alone there - too much fear that it could try to climb the icy fence...


Quite right, *Silvia*. But I think it's the camera angle that makes the child seem more unattended than she really was. I wasn't nervous for the child at the scene, just amused by her position.




openlyJane said:


> I also love it how normal life just continues in such extreme weather. Here in Britain, if just one area of the country has a few millimetres of snow - it makes the national news, and schools shut down.


It all depends on what is considered normal, *Jane*. In Saskatchewan, where my kids grew up, children were only allowed to stay in the school buildings during recess if the temperature dropped below -30C. (And it did, several times a year.)

And now some scenes from the snowy Niagara Escarpment much closer to home ...


*Dundurn Street Stairs, Hamilton*

The Niagara Escarpment runs east-west like a giant step right through the city of Hamilton.
This unusual urban topography produces interesting challenges for travellers.
How do you get from the older, lower city to the upper city, known as “the Mountain,” on top of the Escarpment, or vice-versa? 
Well, vehicles must take one of the several steep "Mountain Access" roads ... 
... while pedestrians can take one of five sets of stairs up or down the Escarpment. 
Dundurn Stairs are the westernmost of these: a flight of 326 steel steps.




We’re at the end of Dundurn Street about 2.5 km south of Dundurn Castle.
The Escarpment looms behind us.




We turn 180 degrees: this is the foot of Dundurn Stairs.




There are “teeth” to help your shoes grip, very tough on dogs’ paws.
And there are holes so that melting snow will fall through.
There's no bike trough on these stairs ... they’re too narrow. 




This is the view of the whole upper flight from the lower Stairs.




Two little staircases enter the main flight at an angle about one third the way up.
They mark the junction of the Stairs with the Bruce Trail. 




You can hike the Bruce Trail along the Escarpment all the way through Hamilton.
I wouldn’t recommend trying it at this time of year, though!




The terrain here is steep and the Bruce Trail is snow-covered.




The Dundurn Stairs are well-used, even in this frigid weather.
Some people like to keep fit by going up and down them several times a day.
Or they’ll do a circuit: up these stairs, and down another farther east. 




Only near the top of the Stairs can you see a sample of typical Escarpment geology.




At this point, the view of downtown Hamilton is blocked by dense vegetation, leafless though it is. 
These trees’ roots help restrain the tendency of the scarp face to crumble and slide down to the bottom.




This is the length of Dundurn Street looking north from near the top of the Stairs.
You can just about make out the aviary tower of Dundurn Castle at the end.




The only unobstructed panorama from the top of the Stairs is over part of suburban west Hamilton.
You can see a small triangular section of (frozen) Burlington Bay and, to its left, Highway 403.
Dundas lies in its valley farther to the left, out of sight.




A closer view of the Cathedral Basilica of Christ the King (1933), seat of the Roman Catholic Bishop of Hamilton.
Behind it is Hamilton Cemetery on Burlington Heights.

For more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## yansa

Very fine pics and exciting stairs, Nick! kay:
I would try to use it as "fitness parcours". 

And I'm fascinated by the long row of small, very similar houses in the second last pic.


----------



## Benonie

Well, the views are worth the climb, even when obstructed by trees. Nice set again! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your comments on Dundurn Stairs, *Silvia* and *Ben*. 



yansa said:


> And I'm fascinated by the long row of small, very similar houses in the second last pic.


These are typical older detached two-storey suburban houses found in both Toronto and Hamilton, *Silvia*. I'll be doing a feature on Hamilton domestic architecture soon. 

Late last Fall, before the first snowfall, I did a hike that samples the very varied landscape of the east Hamilton area. Here's the first part ...


*Red Hill Valley Trail 1: To the Bear Meeting Place*




The Red Hill Valley Trail in Hamilton’s East End is a good introduction to the varied topography of the area.
(To read the details on these images, click on them to view them on the Flickr host, then click on them again to expand.) 




We’ll follow the RHVT from south to north, i.e., from the top of the Escarpment down to the Ontario lakeshore.




From the parking lot, we start to descend the Escarpment through woods. 
Here you'd never guess we were in an urban area. 




Now descending steeply, we cross the Bruce Trail as it runs from west to east following the course of the Escarpment.




It’s a clear, cool day in late Fall, with patches of sumac lining the trail.


On such a day Nature provides pleasing autumnal compositions everywhere:


















We come to a place where rocks have been arranged in a pattern by human hand.




They’re intended to resemble a bear’s footprint when seen from above. 
This sign explains their significance.

[To be continued]


To see more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## christos-greece

Really wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> These are typical older detached two-storey suburban houses found in both Toronto and Hamilton, *Silvia*. I'll be doing a feature on Hamilton domestic architecture soon.


Thank you for this interesting info, dear Nick, and I'm looking forward to
your planned feature! :cheers:

Beautiful update! What a nice trail this is! kay:
I have a book, "Photographs by Shinzo Maeda. Trees and Grasses."
Some of your pics remind me very much of his way to photograph.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely nature pictures :applause:


----------



## Leongname

lovely path, I like the shadow kay:
those two pics (1 and 2) look nice together :applause:

p.s.
do you met a bear? 


The other day, I met a bear, A great big bear, Oh way out there........


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful landscape, they are a little rough but it gives them all the character kay:


----------



## Benonie

Nice landscape near Hamilton! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new sets, Nick!
It should not be easy to climb Dundurn Street Stairs (even less covered with snow), but it seems that the views from above are worth it.
I really like the colors of nature on Red Hill Valley Trail.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *christos*, *Silvia*, *Roman*, *Leon*, *GE*, *Ben*, and *Roberto*. 
Apologies if I've missed anyone ... SSC seems to have lost a few days' contributions recently. 
Thanks for the reference to Shinzo Maeda, *Silvia*. I checked out his work online, and it's beautiful. Something to aspire to!

And now we continue our hike in a northerly direction ...

*Red Hill Valley Trail 2: To Woodpecker Alley*




The Trail now runs alongside the Red Hill Valley Parkway, the eastern section of the Hamilton bypass.
The construction of this road was controversial, as it obliterated most of the natural valley. 
The Trail itself, expensively constructed but poorly waymarked, was a sop to environmentalist objections.




Some of the more interesting patterns around here are manmade, such as this “green” trail surface ...




... and this transmission tower silhouetted against the sky.




Red Hill Creek still gurgles through the valley that it made and the highway engineers remade.
The “Red” part of its name probably derives from iron deposits in the vicinity.




Here you can see the Trail, Creek, and Parkway all heading north.
The bridge carries Queenston Road, connecting Hamilton with Niagara to the east, over all three.




A hillock gives us a view over the heavy industrial plant that still disfigures this part of Hamilton




Now a striking steel bridge comes into view.




It’s 200 metres long, cost $7.6 million, is painted the same fireweed red as the Golden Gate Bridge ...




... and was installed in 2011 to connect the RHVT with the Waterfront Trail.
It’s a boon for hikers and cyclists, as no motor vehicles are allowed on it.
But the bridge project was controversial for two entirely different reasons. 
Though Hamilton is Steel City, the steel for the bridge was imported from Japan and assembled in Nova Scotia!
And environmentalists objected that the bridge was being plonked onto ecologically sensitive wetland.




But without the bridge, there’s no way to the Lakeshore from here, as this view makes plain.
Our bridge crosses the twelve lanes of the Queen Elizabeth Way. 
(The QEW connects Toronto, Niagara Falls, and the US border at Buffalo, NY.)
So the sensitive wetland already had a superhighway running through the middle of it!




On the other side of the bridge, a gravel path leads us in a northwest direction between two ponds.




Just a few metres at my back is the roaring highway ...
... but the view towards the Lake could not be more different.




This is one of a pair of downy woodpeckers that escorted me noisily along this section of the Trail.
I'd like to think they were being friendly.
But probably they were angry that I was trespassing on their territory.

[To be concluded]


----------



## openlyJane

Love those very distinctive north american style trucks.

Also love the image of the Sumac a few sets up. Spectacular plant.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful update, Nick!
My favourites: The red bridge, Queen Elizabeth way and of course the last pic.


----------



## shik2005

Lovely landscapes, Nick!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like highways, so naturally my favorite photo would be this one


----------



## Eduarqui

Great panoramas on previous page, and I loved the view of the Church of Christ The King you could take 

That trail is interesting,and that "green" trail surface has a nice pattern.

The highway seems huge, but the landscape looks more powerful :cheers:


----------



## yansa

I'm glad you like the work of Shinzo Maeda, Nick! 

Interesting update again! My favs are the highway and the second last pics.
You are so lucky with birds, they seem to search for your camera to be photographed.  kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *Jane*, *Roberto*, *Igor*, *George*, *Eduardo*, and* Silvia*!

I'm amazed (and pleased) that you all like the highway shot so much! 
This gives me a new subject to pursue in the future, as the Greater Toronto area is riven by giant highways stuffed with massive trucks ... 
I'll have some more bird pictures from the dead of winter soon, *Silvia*. 

And now to conclude the latest hike ...


*Red Hill Valley Trail 3: To Hutch’s on the Beach*




Now we’ve joined the Waterfront Trail that runs along Hamilton Beach. 
(We have been near here before.)




Just offshore, a long-tailed duck seems to be contemplating its reflection.




The atmosphere is exceptionally clear today. That’s downtown Toronto across the Lake.




Much closer to hand is the perfect spot to end our approximately 10 km hike.
It’s a lakeshore eatery that is a Hamilton institution.





The menu is basic and reasonably priced.




Each of the tables sports its own small jukebox, though only for show.
(A pity, as the song selections are classic.) 




I’m cold more than I’m hungry. A “Chips Only Tray” with gravy and a hot chocolate for me! 




Hutch’s has perfected the retro diner look ...




... and after visiting the “Bill Reynolds Memorial Washroom” ... 
(it’s a long story; suffice to say that Bill Reynolds isn’t actually dead!) ...




... there’s time for a few periods of a very Canadian version of fussball ...




... or just to contemplate the view of the Lake through the window. 

To view more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## yansa

A nice little story again, Nick! 

I particularly enjoyed the pic of the "duck contemplating it's reflection" and
of the big ship with skyline of downtwon Toronto! kay:

What a pity that the little music boxes are only decoration! I had chosen
the Beatles (Let it be), Elvis (Blue Suede Shoes) and the Eurythmics (Would I lie to you). 

The meal looks fine - I also sometimes order only Pommes Frites.
I love potatoes in every form.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow ! beautiful - I love that mini jukebox and those old hockey jerseys in that "speak easy" cafe and you can see Toronto skyline on a clear day? just how far do you think it is? and on the left side must be Mississuaga?


----------



## Gratteciel

Lovely update, Nick!
This time, the first two photos are my favorites. Great atmosphere at Hutch's restaurant.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, *Silvia*, *capricorn*, and *Roberto*. 



yansa said:


> What a pity that the little music boxes are only decoration! I had chosen the Beatles (Let it be), Elvis (Blue Suede Shoes) and the Eurythmics (Would I lie to you).


I definitely thought you'd go for "Vienna" by Billy Joel, Silvia! (Bottom left)



capricorn2000 said:


> wow ! beautiful - I love that mini jukebox and those old hockey jerseys in that "speak easy" cafe and you can see Toronto skyline on a clear day? just how far do you think it is? and on the left side must be Mississauga?


It's 65 km from Hutch's to the CN Tower by road, capricorn, but I'd guess it's less across the water as the crow flies ... maybe 55 km. I don't think you can see downtown Mississauga, as it's a fair way inland, but you can certainly see the condo towers on the Lakeshore. 

Stay tuned for another visit to Toronto, coming soon ...


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> I definitely thought you'd go for "Vienna" by Billy Joel, Silvia! (Bottom left)


I just didn't see it, Nick. I love this song and for sure would have chosen it too!


----------



## Leongname

nice day out Nicholas!
I love this old music box kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

Nostalgic place! Love the little jukeboxes. _Let it be_!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks *Silvia*, *Leon*, *christos* and *Ben*!

*Bloor Street West, Toronto 1: Dundas West to Lansdowne*

Time for another excursion to the big city.
This time we’ll be exploring ...




... the western end of one of central Toronto’s most diverse and important latitudinal streets.




We’ll follow Bloor Street West eastward as far as Yonge Street.
The total distance is 5.6 km in an almost straight line.
(You’ll find my feature on Yonge Street by clicking here.) 
After Yonge, Bloor West becomes Bloor East, and when it crosses the Don River it turns into Danforth Avenue. But that’s another story ...




Bloor Street is named after Joseph Bloor (1789-1872), an immigrant from Staffordshire, England.
He was an innkeeper, brewer, and land speculator during Toronto’s early development. 
I couldn’t resist posting this ca. 1850 photograph of him courtesy of Wikipedia [public domain]. 
Evidently Mr. Bloor was not the kind of gentleman you’d want to antagonize!




We begin at Dundas West subway station ... but this raises a trio of conundrums:
*Q1.* In central Toronto, Dundas Street West runs parallel to and about 1.5 km south of Bloor Street West. The subway runs under Bloor. So why start at a station on Dundas?
*A1.* Unlike Bloor, Dundas doesn’t run straight. It intersects with Bloor in Toronto’s west end. See the map above.
*Q2. *Why does Toronto’s subway network have two stations with Dundas in their names, both on different lines, i.e., Dundas (Line 1) and Dundas West (Line 2)? 
*A2.* See an earlier piece on this topic in this thread. 
*Q3.* And what has Dundas, our little Valley Town, to do with these big city affairs? 
*A3.* See _another_ earlier piece on this topic in this thread. 




This part of Bloor is ... decidedly raffish. 
But though it’s run down in parts, it’s also lively with an occasional touch of the surreal.
Here’s the local boxing gym ...




... and this is what remains of a giant tower project that never got off the ground. 
It was to be called Giraffe Condominiums, but now there’s only an abandoned sales centre ... 
... painted like a giraffe! 




(There’s another giraffe hiding in this piece of wall art across the road.)




There are many small businesses in this neighbourhood, quite a few of them niche ... 




... such as this apitherapy shop. Every neighbourhood should have one! 




When the street dips under a rail bridge, that’s an underpass ...




... and central Toronto’s full of these underpasses. 
Most are damp, smelly, and unpleasant at all times of the year. This one’s particularly decrepit.
They’re subject to flash flooding too, as incautious drivers learn to their cost ... 




... but they are magnets for street artists.




This is Bloor Street West looking east. 
Toronto’s typical streetscape is low-rise sprawl or super-highrise cluster, with not much between. 
The tall tower just visible over the centre of the road in the distance is at Yonge Street, our destination.

[To be continued]

To view more images from Toronto, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## skymantle

Cool look at the city's urban grit. kay:


----------



## Benonie

That's what we call the other side of a big city! Nice and interesting tour with great pictures! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Great, interesting photos and description kay:


----------



## shik2005

Mr. Bloor... what a character!


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new set, Nick! You can see that it is a very lively neighborhood. 
In a reading of one of the exams that apply at the university where I work, the characters must take Dundas and Bloor Street to get to their company. 
I'm familiar with those names; It's a pleasure to see some images of those streets.


----------



## openlyJane

Love the atmospheric shots of the diner a set or two up - and also that great image of the big container ship with the city skyline in the background - very romantic.


----------



## falp6

Nice photos. They remember me some American cities of the East coast.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks *skymantle*, *Ben*, *Roman*, *Igor*, *Roberto*, *Jane*, and *falp*. Really appreciate your feedback!



shik2005 said:


> Mr. Bloor... what a character!


Indeed so, *Igor*! Hard to believe this photo hasn't been doctored in some way. But apparently not.



Gratteciel said:


> In a reading of one of the exams that apply at the university where I work, the characters must take Dundas and Bloor Street to get to their company. I'm familiar with those names; It's a pleasure to see some images of those streets.


Thanks for this, *Roberto*! Delightful to think of these names on the lips of Mexican students (even under exam conditions)!

And now let's continue east along Bloor West ...


*Bloor Street West, Toronto 2: Lansdowne to Ossington*



The street sign indicates we’re now in Bloordale Village. 
About 140 Toronto neighbourhoods are branded. This city revels in its diversity.
And Bloordale has a population as diverse as any in Canada. 
81% of students at one local elementary school have a mother tongue other than English. 




The street life on this part of Bloor is lively and youthful ...
... especially round the TTC (subway) stations, as here at Dufferin.




This area boasts some interesting murals ... 




... but then the City of Toronto has an enlightened attitude towards street art ...




... discouraging graffiti as vandalism ... 




... by supporting artists who can brighten up walls, alleys, and those dismal underpasses.




Hereabout an eclectic variety of independent businesses offer their services, from the cold-blooded ...




... to the groan-worthy ...




... to the louche ...




... to the _Better-Call-Saul_-inspired.




The tree-lined side streets to the south offer quite a contrast to the Bloor strip ...
... neat rows of sedate detached brick houses, sloping gently down toward the Lake. 




On a building on the corner of Concord Avenue there’s this melancholy plaque. 
(The tavern had an “alcohol-free section”?!? Don’t ask!)
Toronto is the centre of Canadian music industry and the third-largest concert market in North America. 
It currently boasts more than fifty significant venues ... 
... but no one would claim that the live music scene here is exactly booming. 




We’ve reached the intersection with Ossington Avenue. Six more subway stops to go! 

[To be continued]

To view more images from Toronto, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Interesting part of the town, I really like this building. kay:


----------



## Leongname

:applause: nice bunch of signs and those very funny graffitu


----------



## yansa

Very entertaining update, Nick! kay:

What an eye-catcher! 



Why-Why said:


>


I'm conservative enough also to love the row of brick houses.


----------



## capricorn2000

cool shots Nick on a nice sunny weather.


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic and very colorful new set, Nick!
The second picture is among my favourites.


----------



## General Electric

Great updates Nick, Bloor street look colorfull like the man kay:

On the last page I admire the woodpecker shot, like the beautiful bird! 

:cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *George*, *Leon*, *Silvia*, *capricorn*, *Roberto*, and *GE*!



yansa said:


> I'm conservative enough also to love the row of brick houses.


Historically, Toronto was a very conservative city, *Silvia*, and its domestic architecture reflects that. 
It's not so conservative any more, but now property prices are so high that few creative young people are able to settle near their downtown jobs. 
A house in central Toronto will cost you a million dollars or more. 

And now let's turn the page and continue our journey to the east ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Bloor Street West, Toronto 3: Ossington to Bathurst*




The tower at Yonge seems no closer as we pass Christie Pits Park on the left.
We’re now in the Korean Business Area ...




... and soon we reach Korea Town proper.




More than 50,000 Koreans settled in this area from 1967 on.




Korea Town doesn’t yet have the ambience of Toronto’s main Chinatown on Dundas Street ... 




... but give it time!




Toronto, a largely flat city, should be a great place to get about by bike.
Actually it’s one of the most dangerous cities in North America for cyclists.
More than 5,000 were hurt, 222 seriously injured, and 10 killed in collisions with motor vehicles between 2008-12 alone. 
But a system of partially segregated bike lanes is now being developed.
This one along Bloor was installed experimentally in 2016. It was made permanent in October 2017.




Still, it seems safer to bike on side streets like this one. 
Here there’s a 30 kph limit with speed humps and stop signs to “calm” motorists. 




We’re approaching what was until very recently a Toronto institution and landmark.
But Mirvish Village is now a demolition site. 




Honest Ed’s, a labyrinthine discount department store, was founded by Ed Mirvish in 1948.
It occupied a whole block at the intersection of Bloor and Bathurst.
It closed down on 31 December 2016 and only this sign remains. Soon it too will be gone.
The site is to be redeveloped as ... luxury condo towers, needless to say. 
Expressions such as _Gesamtkunstwerk_ and _woonerf_ have been bandied about by the developers ...
... the result remains to be seen.




And so we arrive at Bloor and Bathurst.
Streetcars run along Bathurst, but not along Bloor ... that’s because Bloor has a subway line.
Four stations to go! 

[To be continued]

To view more images from Toronto, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

> But a system of partially segregated bike lanes is now being developed.


As a person that uses bicycle to go to work for recreation etc. I think this is not the best or the safest solution. Only when the bicycle lanes are segregated from the street and the traffic we can speak for some good solutions. One example from Skopje (my hometown is making efforts to be more bicycle friendly). 










Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## General Electric

Great, a very nice update about this interesting Bloor street kay:


----------



## Leongname

Why-Why said:


> We’re approaching what was until very recently a Toronto institution and landmark.
> But Mirvish Village is now a demolition site.


the world is changing rapidly. but what a nice story behind it. very interesting: _Honest Ed's gained fame for its marketing stunts, including loss leader specials. By 1968 the store was grossing $14 million annually. Mirvish's annual turkey giveaway before Christmas always received media attention; At the street parties, there were free cakes, meals, hot dogs, candy, and giveaways. Crowds of Torontonians turned up with their children, and stood in long lines to receive these handouts. The event was accompanied by live bands and balloons._ Wiki
thanks Nicholas.


----------



## yansa

Very interesting pics and information, Nick! kay:
I'm looking forward to your continuation! :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Interesting tour, text & pics both :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Great commentary on Toronto Why-Why. The bike lanes are similar to the ones we have here along the main roads but imho we need to adopt more Copenhagen type bicycle lanes to attract even more people to use bicycles, not to mention safety considerations.


----------



## charliewong90

nice showing the character of the city, can see the multi-racial population.


----------



## Eduarqui

Great updates: loved that eatery with small jukeboxes on the tables (very cool vintage item for collectors  ), and the architecture of Bloor Street is full of life.

So there are flashing floods in Toronto too? I imagined this happening only in Rio de Janeiro (and they are really bad events, there are situations of heavy damages for the cars, with wet motors and interiors...).

Loved your registers of mural paintings, and it would be interesting to visit a Korea Town


----------



## alexander2000

nice photo update,,,,I like those busy streets filled with people.


----------



## Benonie

Great set from urban Toronto! The subway station reminds me of many stations in NYC.


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you for sharing with us those exciting urban images from previous page, and I am curious about the Crystal, and how it looks when we are inside


----------



## General Electric

I like very much "The Crystal" pic, with the surrounding old charming building! kay:

Great update one time again!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another fantastic update, Nick!
Toronto is really a great city. 
Wonderful view of "The Crystal"


----------



## Leongname

nice update Nicholas! great building


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your comments, *Paul*, *Silvia*,* Jane*, *Igor*, *Ben*, *Eduardo*, *GE*, *Roberto*, and *Leon*. 
I'm still very much in two minds about the Crystal. I hated it at first, but must admit it looks good in evening sunlight. 
Does it respect the existing architecture, and enhance the museum?
To use *Silvia*'s terms, does it _kiss_ or _bite_ the original building? 
I will try to report from the interior of the ROM soon, for a more complete picture.

But now, after all that urbanity, it's time to return to Nature ...

*Cootes Paradise North Shore, February 1: The Woods ...*



I thought I wouldn’t be able to visit the woods of Cootes Paradise during deep winter.
But this past February I was able to get out on the slippery trails ...




... thanks to spiral cleats that attach to the soles of walking shoes.
They give an excellent grip on trodden trails, even those compressed to ice. 
(For deeper virgin snow you'd need snowshoes.)
No further commentary required!
































[To be continued]

For more images from Ontario’s Royal Botanical Gardens, please see my Flickr album.


----------



## skymantle

Fantastic, a few of those pics almost look like paintings.


----------



## yansa

(I'm looking forward to see the inside of the Crystal. )

Wonderful nature impressions, Nick! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, *skymantle* and *Silvia*!
I'll report from the interior of the Crystal in the near future.
In the meantime, let's conclude this short trip into the winter woods ...

*Cootes Paradise North Shore, February 2: ... and What I Found There*




The inevitable squirrel ...




... a hairy woodpecker ...




... and his mate ...




... a red-bellied woodpecker ...




... showing its not-so-red belly ...




... a white-breasted nuthatch showing its noble profile ...




... a sparrow believing itself to be invisible ...




... a chickadee being cute ...




... and a rare sighting of two larger animals.

For more images from Ontario’s Royal Botanical Gardens, please see my Flickr album.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

loving those woodpeckers.

Suppose i should reserve proper judgement on the Crystal til you complete your photo-tour, inside and out. But so far... ehhh. It's a bit hypocritical since if I lived there or visited I'd undoubtedly be milking it for the very same, but it strikes me as sorta gimmicky instagram architecture. I don't dislike it, certainly not morally outraged by it, like I say if I was there I'd probably lap it up, photographically, and enjoy its offerings... but... idk, i dont really have the intellectual vocab to justify it, but compared to other 'attention seeking' starchitects, Libeskind's stuff always seems a bit of a tier below Hadid, Gehry, Calatrava etc. (This is without actually visiting the places i'm thinking of, I should note, making the opinion fairly worthless)


----------



## Leongname

so beautiful nature and landscapes with vibrant colours. all images of the birds just amazing :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Great shots, crisp and close-up. Luv the birds.


----------



## yansa

I love every single pic! kay:
Some of the best and lovliest pics I've seen in this forum the last time, Nick -
thank you so much!


----------



## openlyJane

Your camera seems to suit the snow and the light conditions. Quality images.


----------



## Romashka01

Wow! Lovely set!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Nick!
Beautiful birds and... the last one is my favourite.


----------



## shik2005

Wonderful birds... and "larger animals"


----------



## General Electric

I didn’t know spiral cleats, a great thing kay:

What a nice stroll in beautiful nature, how lucky you are (and patient) kay:


----------



## Why-Why

stevekeiretsu said:


> loving those woodpeckers.
> 
> Suppose i should reserve proper judgement on the Crystal til you complete your photo-tour, inside and out. But so far... ehhh. It's a bit hypocritical since if I lived there or visited I'd undoubtedly be milking it for the very same, but it strikes me as sorta gimmicky instagram architecture. I don't dislike it, certainly not morally outraged by it, like I say if I was there I'd probably lap it up, photographically, and enjoy its offerings... but... idk, i dont really have the intellectual vocab to justify it, but compared to other 'attention seeking' starchitects, Libeskind's stuff always seems a bit of a tier below Hadid, Gehry, Calatrava etc. (This is without actually visiting the places i'm thinking of, I should note, making the opinion fairly worthless)


Thanks for these very thoughtful comments, *Steve*. I entirely agree with them.
I have now revisited the ROM and examined the Crystal from inside.
Please watch this space for my report and conclusions.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your comments on my wintry Cootes Paradise set, *Leon*, *skymantle*, *Silvia*, *Jane*, *Roman*, *Roberto*, *Igor*, and *GE*!

Now it's time to turn our attention to local domestic architecture.
And let's turn a new page ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Hamilton: Markland Heritage District, Durand 1: Red Brick Houses*




The Durand neighbourhood of Hamilton is in the lower city southwest of downtown.
We’ll explore its southernmost part (enclosed by black dots on the map above). 
The Niagara Escarpment (not indicated on the map) forms its southern boundary.
Much of this small area has been branded the “Markland Heritage District.”
Click here for more information about this designation.


 

Here you can find some of the finest examples of late 19C-early 20C domestic architecture in Canada.
A sunny winter’s day and leafless trees allow us the clearest view of these houses.
We’ll start by looking at some with red brick facades. 




The F.S. Malloch House (1890), Bay Street South at Markland.




311 Bay Street South.




321 Bay Street South (with Santa’s sled parked by the front door).




112 Aberdeen Avenue (1882), built by a leather merchant.
It’s supposedly still haunted by the ghost of a subsequent owner’s son, killed in World War I.




The Patrick Bankier House (1893), 105 Aberdeen Avenue. 




5 Ravenscliffe Avenue (early 1900s), Georgian Revival with Ionic columns.




The George W. Robinson House, 2 Ravenscliffe Avenue (1906).
The architect Charles Mills designed this for a department store owner. 




A more modern brick cottage, with the Escarpment rising behind.




The view from near the foot of the Escarpment north towards central Hamilton.

[To be continued]

For more urban images from Hamilton, Ontario, please see my Flickr album.


----------



## yansa

I love those houses, Nick - and your pics! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

very nice red-bricks houses!


----------



## Benonie

So peaceful! Nice pictures again Nick! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Great pics, Nick! These red brick houses are great.


----------



## skymantle

Markland Historical District is beautiful, luv those houses. :cheers:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful houses! Great set!


----------



## openlyJane

Love the houses - so ‘gothic’ in their entirety - like a scene from Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## General Electric

:applause: nice heritage, peacefully located kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! those are beautiful old but well maintained residential houses. 
we don't have that many heritage here in Northwest coast.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for liking the red brick houses, *Silvia*, *Leon*, *Ben*, *Igor*, *skymantle*, *George*, *Jane*, *GE*, and *capricorn*!
Red brick is typical of local domestic architecture, but not the only element favoured by the wealthy, as we shall now see ...

*Hamilton: Markland Heritage District, Durand 2: White Stucco Houses*




White stucco houses on Turner Avenue, Durand neighbourhood, Hamilton.
The immaculate condition of these houses suggests how relatively cleaner the air is in post-industrial Hamilton.




3 Turner Avenue, in the Colonial Revival style.




5 Turner Avenue, with pineapple welcome motifs and nutcracker doormen.




The Henry B. Witton House (1910), 7 Ravenscliffe Avenue. 
This house was designed by William Witton for his brother, the vice-president of a tobacco company.
Witton, trained in Chicago, was one of the most prominent Hamilton architects of the period.
The house is considered a paradigm of Edwardian Neoclassicism in Hamilton.




The Bank of Montreal Branch Manager’s House (1911), a.k.a. “The White House,” 6 Ravenscliffe Avenue.
This house was also designed by William Witton.
It’s a harmonious mixture of Georgian, Palladian, Antebellum, and Mission elements.




Diagonal view, Bank of Montreal Branch Manager’s House. 
The house once served as a hotel for performers at a local big band venue.
Such famous names as Louis Armstrong, Dizzy Gillespie, and Sophie Tucker slept here.




Side view of Gateside House (1905), 135 Aberdeen Avenue, at 1,012 m2 one of the largest houses in Hamilton.
The architect, Ulster-born John M. Lyle, also designed Toronto’s Royal Alexandra Theatre. 
It was considered a "royal home", i.e., suitable for visiting royalty. 
Princess Margaret and Wallis Simpson both stayed here. 




5 Inglewood Drive.
Inglewood Drive runs along the raised foot of the Escarpment.
This house and its neighbours have a spectacular view over Hamilton and its harbour.




41 Inglewood Drive (ca. 1910).




43 Inglewood Drive.

[To be concluded]

If you like these houses, you may be interested in my earlier features on Dundurn Castle, Canada’s greatest Neoclassical mansion.

For more urban images from Hamilton, Ontario, please see my Flickr album.


----------



## yansa

Nice pics of that elegantly buildings, Nick, and I love the nutcracker doormen! 
Thank you for your interesting and informative commenting!


----------



## skymantle

Very interesting showcase of Hamilton's white stucco mansions and appreciate the descriptions too. I particularly like the bank manager's White House, symmetrical and balanced. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, Nick!
What a great mansions in Hamilton!
I liked mainly red brick houses.


----------



## Eduarqui

After some weeks out of Internet, I could see your recent images: loved the "Back to Nature" on previous page - you know the reason  - and all registers of natural life among us: the "invisible" sparrow was a wonderful take you could made, but all photographs with birds, the cute squirrel and those "big animals" are great. And the landscape is very very beautiful. 

Enjoyed very much all images of domestic architecture there - brick and stucco -, specially the work of William Witton: his projects are in accordance with the spirit of late XIXth and early XXth Century private houses at their best. It was the time of Louis Sullivan, a very young Frank Lloyd Wright and, in England, the architect I do adore: Charles Voysey  

Cannot forget those nutcracker doormen on one house: very good idea


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *Silvia*, *skymantle*, *Roberto*, and *Eduardo*! Your feedback's always appreciated.

We've seen red brick and white stucco mansions, so now we'll conclude with a sample of those faced with stone and other materials ...


*Hamilton: Markland Heritage District, Durand 3: Stone Houses and Some Others*



13-15 Inglewood Drive (mid-19C), architect William Thomas, in Gothic Revival style, for merchant Archibald Kerr.




Ballinahinch (1850), architect William Thomas, was built for a Hamilton dry goods merchant. 
The limestone mansion was used as a temporary hospital during the Influenza Pandemic of 1918-19.




The plaque at the gate of Ballinahinch.




Ravenscliffe Castle (ca. 1881), 26 Ravenscliffe Avenue, architect James Balfour.
Former residents include Sir John Morison Gibson, former Lieutenant Governor of Ontario.
Formerly set in 9 acres, but much of the land was sold off to form what is now Ravenscliffe Avenue (see below).


 

Side view of Ravenscliffe Castle. 




Burnewin, 108 Aberdeen Avenue (1932), by architect William Souter, for his own residence. 
Souter also designed the (Roman Catholic) Cathedral of Christ the King in west Hamilton. 




362 Bay Street South (1933), built in the style of a Norman manor house.
Constructed of reinforced concrete and concrete block with a cut stone cladding.

And finally, a miscellanous trio:




1 Markland Street (early 1900s), a three-storey Georgian-style mansion in grey brick.




17 Ravenscliffe Avenue.




27 Inglewood Drive, a ranch-style bungalow backing onto the Mountain.




Ravenscliffe Avenue, looking north.

Hamilton’s Durand neighbourhood has many more examples of remarkable late 19C-early 20C domestic architecture.
I’ll report from this area again in the future.

For more urban images from Hamilton, Ontario, please see my Flickr album.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ This Durand Neighborhood looks well preserved: it was a good luck for their citizens to avoid "modern" apartment buildings, maybe because they are part of a town less pressed to built "more and more" like Rio de Janeiro, where wonderful houses like these were demolished after 1940s to give place for apartment buildings 

(Copacabana and Ipanema Beach had interesting dettached houses, but almost everything has gone forever hno


----------



## Leongname

this third type of architectural style is also nice! good images kay:


----------



## General Electric

Nice heritage, and cool shots with snow kay:


----------



## Benonie

Quite impressive mansions, thanks for the nice pictures and information!


----------



## yansa

Thank you for showing and commenting for us this interesting houses, Nick! kay:

My favourites are Ballinahinch, Burnewin, 1 Markland Street and 17 Ravenscliffe Avenue. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! those are solid and massively built houses - heritage gem indeed/


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your feedback on Hamilton's Durand mansions, *Eduardo*, *Leon*, *GE*, *Ben*, *Silvia*, and *capricorn*. 

Now we'll return to Toronto, and to a vexed architectural question for many of its residents.
I hope to come to my own final verdict about the Crystal, but I'm very keen to hear yours as we progress.
But let's not prejudge the issue ...

*The Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto 1: Arrival*



The Royal Ontario Museum (ROM) in Toronto is Canada’s largest and most visited museum.
Opened in 1914, it has since been extended several times.
It now occupies the equivalent of a city block at Bloor Street West and Queen’s Park. 
That’s the northeast corner of the University of Toronto’s vast St. George campus.




Many visitors to the ROM, myself included, arrive by subway to Museum station.
Since 2008 this station has been decorated with kitschy motifs inspired by various ancient cultures.


 

When you emerge from the station onto Queen’s Park, you face the long stone facade of the eastern wing. 
This wing, completed in 1933, was an extension to the original building.




It’s in a style described as Neo-Byzantine with Art Deco elements.
This is a decorated Romanesque arch over one of the windows.


 

This bas-relief of extinct creatures by the former main entrance indicates one of the ROM’s main functions.
That’s as a natural history museum offering an evolutionary perspective on life on earth. 
The paleontology section is probably the most popular part of the ROM.




But the ROM’s main entrance is now on Bloor Street.
And this is the rather startling view that greets us as we turn the corner onto that street.




The Michael Lee-Chin Crystal is named after a wealthy benefactor.
Designed by celebrity architect Daniel Libeskind, it was added to the north side of the ROM in 2007.
Nothing was demolished: the Crystal fills in the space between the upper legs of the formerly H-shaped building.




Here the Crystal intersects with the original 1914 structure.
Deconstructivism meets Italianate Neo-Romanesque!




The Crystal has raised the ROM’s international profile, not always in a good way.
In 2012 the “Crystalized” ROM was voted one of VirtualTourist’s Top Ten Ugly Buildings in the World. 
I confess I hated it when I first saw it. Since then I have ... got used to it.
And I have to say that the Crystal is quite photogenic.
But such a costly and anomalous addition to a beloved museum should surely do more than generate a million selfies.
Let’s check out the inside of the Crystal before coming to any final verdict on it.
And while we do so, let’s sample the ROM’s eclectic collections.

[To be continued]

You’ll find some interesting forumers’ reactions to the Crystal on my recent feature on Bloor Street West.


----------



## skymantle

I'm not sure if I like Deconstructivism meets Histroicism either, as what happens when Decon becomes dated...will it still sit well together? However, often the interiors justify 'archi-mash ups' and I'm keen to see what's up next. kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

WOW, your pictures are stunning - both from the 1914 Museum and the giant Crystal rising from the facade to be a new main entrance, I guess: it call for attention and looks like a rising artificial flower coming to new life... guess you visited and pictured inside, I am waiting for this (and to know my real feeling about it).

Don't agree with the trophy of one of ten ugliest buildings in the World: OK, it is unusual, maybe without a complete dialogue with the 1914 building, but it doesn't seem to destroying the museum, at least for my eyes. Let's see more before saying about positive and negative consequences of this added structure.


----------



## yansa

What an exciting update, Nick! :applause:
Perhaps you remember, when I first saw the Crystal I felt it "bites" the old
building. 
Now seeing this special picture, I'm still not quite sure if it's a bite or a kiss. 
At the moment the Crystal has a more aggressive effect on me. Let's see
if this impressions changes when I've seen more pictures.
I'm looking forward for more! :cheers:



Why-Why said:


>


----------



## openlyJane

I knew even before reading the name and address that _Burnewin_ was Scottish in style and in building material. Just like so many in Aberdeenshire, where I used to live.
In fact there are quite a few that look very Scottish baronial.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

A typical Libeskind-construction. I love it!  Nice pics and information! kay:


----------



## General Electric

I think by contrast, the old building is highlighted by the new, and conversely. It's successful, thank you for the nice pics kay:


----------



## shik2005

Well, it looks like the collision of two antagonists. A catastrophic collision.


----------



## ToroTO

Why-Why said:


> Nothing was demolished: the Crystal fills in the space between the upper legs of the formerly H-shaped building.


Actually there was demolition required in order to create the Crystal, the space between the older wings of the museum were occupied by the "Terrace galleries" which opened in 1984.

Picture can be seen on the ROM website:
https://www.rom.on.ca/en/rom-recollects/stories/the-view-from-home


----------



## yansa

In Austria we have old legends about "Aufhocker", demonic beings that jump
at the shoulders of nightly wanderers and press them, sometimes kill them.
Somehow it seems that the old museum has an "Aufhocker", but this one is
futuristic, maybe an alien that came to earth and "seized" the old building. 

The constellation erases emotions and associations, which is not the worst
we can say about a building.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like it and i hate it in the same time  But at least I'm not indifferent towards this building.


----------



## yansa

Skopje/Скопје;146494737 said:


> I like it and i hate it in the same time


Haha, that's often the beginning of a love story! 



Skopje/Скопје;146494737 said:


> But at least I'm not indifferent towards this building.


That's good! kay:
I think the worst we can say about a building (or a person) is:
"It/he/she means nothing to me. It leaves me completely cold."


----------



## Leongname

love this close view on the building and very impressive photo of train station. nice set Nicholas :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

ToroTO said:


> Actually there was demolition required in order to create the Crystal, the space between the older wings of the museum were occupied by the "Terrace galleries" which opened in 1984.
> 
> Picture can be seen on the ROM website:
> https://www.rom.on.ca/en/rom-recollects/stories/the-view-from-home


Thanks very much for this, *ToroTO*. You are perfectly correct. I should have done my homework better!

The ROM's own website notes: "In 1978, a $55 million renovation was undertaken to provide additional space for the ROM's expanding research activities and for collections storage. The ROM was closed from January 1980 to September 1982 while a new curatorial centre, library were built, and the new Queen Elizabeth Terrace Building was added for new gallery spaces. Toronto architect Gene Kinoshita won a Governor-General's Award for his design."

You can find images of the now demolished Terrace Galleries here. 

In short: an award-winning six-storey extension to the ROM, opened in 1984, was demolished less than 20 years later to make way for the Crystal. I'd venture to conclude that the construction of the Crystal had little to do with expanding exhibition space at the ROM. 

Thanks to everyone for your comments so far. I'll respond more fully in the near future.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful updates, Nick!
I still think that The Krystal is very interesting. I see it as a mutual tribute between different eras and architectural styles. I like it!


----------



## alexander2000

nice heritage buildings but I have a hate-love feeling with the old museum added with modern brutalist design.


----------



## Why-Why

Well, this is getting interesting!
Thank you all for your responses to the first chapter of my examination of the Crystal.
I've quoted the essence of each of your replies below, making for a transcript of a lively discussion. 



skymantle said:


> I'm not sure if I like Deconstructivism meets Historicism either, as what happens when Decon becomes dated...will it still sit well together? However, often the interiors justify 'archi-mash ups' and I'm keen to see what's up next. kay:





Eduarqui said:


> it calls for attention and looks like a rising artificial flower coming to new life... guess you visited and pictured inside, I am waiting for this (and to know my real feeling about it).
> Don't agree with the trophy of one of ten ugliest buildings in the World: OK, it is unusual, maybe without a complete dialogue with the 1914 building, but it doesn't seem to be destroying the museum, at least for my eyes. Let's see more before saying about positive and negative consequences of this added structure.





yansa said:


> Perhaps you remember, when I first saw the Crystal I felt it "bites" the old building.  Now seeing this special picture, I'm still not quite sure if it's a bite or a kiss.  At the moment the Crystal has a more aggressive effect on me. Let's see if this impression changes when I've seen more pictures.





Benonie said:


> A typical Libeskind-construction. I love it!  :





General Electric said:


> I think by contrast, the old building is highlighted by the new, and conversely. It's successful, thank you for the nice pics kay:





shik2005 said:


> Well, it looks like the collision of two antagonists. A catastrophic collision.





yansa said:


> In Austria we have old legends about "Aufhocker", demonic beings that jump at the shoulders of nightly wanderers and press them, sometimes kill them. Somehow it seems that the old museum has an "Aufhocker", but this one is futuristic, maybe an alien that came to earth and "seized" the old building.  The constellation erases emotions and associations, which is not the worst we can say about a building.





Skopje/Скопје;146494737 said:


> I like it and I hate it in the same time  But at least I'm not indifferent towards this building.





yansa said:


> Haha, that's often the beginning of a love story!  That's good! kay:I think the worst we can say about a building (or a person) is:"It/he/she means nothing to me. It leaves me completely cold."





Gratteciel said:


> I still think that The Krystal is very interesting. I see it as a mutual tribute between different eras and architectural styles. I like it!





alexander2000 said:


> nice heritage buildings but I have a hate-love feeling with the old museum added with modern brutalist design.


To summarize the discussion so far, I'd say that the Crystal arouses strong positive and/or negative feelings, never indifference. 
The main question that seems to arise is: 
Is the relationship between it and the older building aesthetically successful?
Or to put it another way: 
Is the result beautiful? And is it the kind of beauty likely to last? 

So now it's time to have a look inside ...


----------



## Why-Why

*The Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto 2: Contrasting Interior Styles*




First let’s look briefly at the interior of the pre-Crystalline Museum.
This is the former entrance hall of the ROM, looking toward the now disused main entrance on Queen’s Park.




Stained glass windows over the entrance suggest that this is a “cathedral” devoted to Nature and Culture.




There’s a Neo-Byzantine ceiling mosaic inside the former entrance hallway.




The quotation is from the Book of Job.
I understand it to mean: 
"May the Museum enable everyone to appreciate God’s creation better!"
1933 was a long time ago!




Now let’s move over to the Crystal ... 




The Crystal replaced the six-storey Terrace Galleries (1984), that filled in what was once an exterior space.
Here the outside skin of the Crystal abuts what used to be an exterior wall of the original 1914 building.
This leaves a narrow transitional space that is neither fully inside nor outside. 




This is the main stairwell inside the Crystal.




We seem to be wandering around inside a vast, labyrinthine abstract sculpture. 




The same stairwell looking down.




Some walkways lead nowhere, suddenly terminating against walls. 




Some windows offer views of the Crystal’s outside shell ...




... while others allow glimpses of city life on Bloor Street.




A Crystalline seating area.
These are Spirit House Chairs designed by the Crystal’s architect, Daniel Libeskind.
They are made from brushed stainless steel and each weighs 81.6 kilos. 

My preliminary reaction to these white, gleaming interior spaces?
This is no “Cathedral of Nature” but the interior of an alien starship!
The camera likes these spaces best when no one is present to disrupt their inhuman geometries.
I’ll borrow a quotation from J.G. Ballard’s novel _High-Rise_:
“This was an environment built, not for man, but for man’s absence.”

But what about the Crystal’s display areas?
Stay tuned!

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

Thank you for this interesting insight, Nick! kay:
It's only a detail, but I love the black chairs in pic 1. 
Am not so sure about the Spirit House Chairs - they more look like a sculpture.
Would be interesting to see people sit in them. 

It's a real time journey to walk from one part of the building to the other. 
I'm looking forward to see more! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie

My favorite. Interior _with_ human beings... 



>


----------



## openlyJane

Hmm! So far I’m liking the exterior of this new extension far better than the inside. As is so often the case with quirky modern architecture, the practicality and functionality of the interior spaces seems secondary to the design.
In places the design is uplifting - but then the artefacts seem to be a bit shoe-horned in to the rather odd spaces.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

The interior / staircase spaces reminds me somewhat of H+dM's Tate Modern extension in london, although I think I like it less overall. i dont know what to make of this, almost looks like a mistake/embarrassment, although could be a really strange and powerful space, i just dont know.


----------



## shik2005

The quotation describes this interiors perfectly. People on the photo just stress the point.


----------



## Jaborandi

I love the staircase. I feel like I'm starring in my own German expressionistic silent film. I'll give you a close-up Mr. De Mille.


----------



## General Electric

A very interesting comparison between two eras, two ways of perceiving the architecture of a museum and its function.

Great pics of the interior, perfectly illustrates the purpose kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

Enjoyed very much your photographs and comments about contrasting architectures - the alien starship comparison looks better than "Cathedral of Nature" for me too, even being crystals part of natural world, because a cave with crystals wouldn't look so sleek tech as that Starship we can feel when visiting the new construction.

Well, there are interesting aspects to find in the new construction: to walk in a maze of white walls eventually going to nowhere can be exciting, if we are in the adequate mood, and with time. But it is fact that 1914 details on the walls and ceilings of older building catch more our attention, and can excite more our imagination.

I think that this new part has same characteristics of similar additions in other historic buildings around the world: it tries to be Art by Itself, almost like an abstract exposition in giant scale, and not as a real building, and this can be good if the scale isn't oppressive, and the older building isn't eclipsed by that scale of addition.

Hoping to read more comments here - and more images too, if you have them 

PS: Libeskind Chairs cold be exposed in that temporary MHN event in Rio but, with almost 100 kg weight, I would need a crane to move it with my finger, as my friends made with my image


----------



## Leongname

beautiful interior of the museum! I love those angles of the walls


----------



## capricorn2000

this modern architecture that was fused to the traditional is overwhelming,
it would take a while for me to understand the phillosophy behind.
I'm planning to visit Toronto this summer and for sure will see this in person.
thanks Nick.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, everyone, for your really thoughtful feedback on my first piece about the interior of the Crystal. 
I have replied to each of you below:



yansa said:


> It's only a detail, but I love the black chairs in pic 1.  Am not so sure about the Spirit House Chairs - they more look like a sculpture.Would be interesting to see people sit in them. It's a real time journey to walk from one part of the building to the other.


Time travel indeed, *Silvia*! The contrast between the chairs spells it out. Small kids did briefly climb up on the Spirit House chairs while I was there, but only for a second. They quickly moved on. 




Benonie said:


> My favorite. Interior _with_ human beings...





Leongname said:


> beautiful interior of the museum! I love those angles of the walls


I needed the humans to indicate the scale, *Ben*. I love those angles, too, *Leon*, but some might say that the people ruin the composition of the photograph! 
Or as *Igor* puts it, vis-a-vis J.G. Ballard:


shik2005 said:


> The quotation describes this interior perfectly. People on the photo just stress the point.





openlyJane said:


> Hmm! So far I’m liking the exterior of this new extension far better than the inside. As is so often the case with quirky modern architecture, the practicality and functionality of the interior spaces seems secondary to the design.
> In places the design is uplifting - but then the artefacts seem to be a bit shoe-horned in to the rather odd spaces.


Couldn't put it better myself, *Jane*! I think my next set supports your critique precisely. 




stevekeiretsu said:


> The interior / staircase spaces reminds me somewhat of H+dM's Tate Modern extension in london, although I think I like it less overall. i dont know what to make of this, almost looks like a mistake/embarrassment, although could be a really strange and powerful space, i just dont know.


It's certainly a strange and powerful space, *Steve*, but I'm not sure it's good for any function that this particular museum aims to provide. 




Jaborandi said:


> I love the staircase. I feel like I'm starring in my own German expressionistic silent film. I'll give you a close-up Mr. De Mille.


_The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari_, perhaps, *Jaborandi*?




General Electric said:


> A very interesting comparison between two eras, two ways of perceiving the architecture of a museum and its function


Yes indeed, *GE*. But are the two ways compatible, I wonder?




Eduarqui said:


> I think that this new part has same characteristics of similar additions in other historic buildings around the world: it tries to be Art by Itself, almost like an abstract exposition in giant scale, and not as a real building, and this can be good if the scale isn't oppressive, and the older building isn't eclipsed by that scale of addition.


Absolutely, *Eduardo*. I'm beginning to think that Libeskind was the wrong architect for this addition, not because he's a bad architect, but because of the kind of museum that ROM is, as clearly inscribed in the earlier buildings. 




capricorn2000 said:


> this modern architecture that was fused to the traditional is overwhelming,
> it would take a while for me to understand the phillosophy behind.
> I'm planning to visit Toronto this summer and for sure will see this in person.


I'm really looking forward to your reaction to the ROM, *capricorn*! Like it or not, the Crystal is near the top of every visitor to Toronto's list.

And now, one final set on the Crystal ...


----------



## Why-Why

*The Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto 3: Crystal and Bone*

Level 1 of the Crystal contains the main entrance hall and gift shop.
The paleontology section of the ROM, including dinosaurs, is the major occupant of Level 2.
Let’s look at this Level more closely.




General first impression: white walls and ceilings, plenty of natural light, a lot of reflective glass ... 




... and such a lot of bones!




Groups of small children rush around without paying much attention to the displays. 




Only beneath the Tyrannosaurus Rex skeleton did I see a couple of engaged kids.




The decor is more suited to a contemporary art gallery than to a natural history museum. 




There’s an attempt to liven things up by stringing a few skeletons up from the ceiling.
(This “flying” creature is actually a giant aquatic turtle.)




To the expert, such austere skeletal displays are probably the most faithful way to present these extinct creatures ...




... but the average visitor sees only a confusing pile of bones. 




A window well provides light but otherwise only a lot of unusable space. 




These galleries seem sterile. There’s little attempt to provide a visual context for the bones or fossils. 
No animatronic dinosaurs or colourful dioramas ... just skeletons, fossils, and labels.
Aside from the kids posing by the T. Rex, most visitors were subdued and hushed.
And the view of Bloor Street through the windows is distracting. It’s livelier that what’s inside!

So I conclude that while the exterior of the Crystal is attention-grabbing ...
... and the interior offers weirdly appealing counterintuitive perspectives ...
... the displays which currently fill its Level 2 don’t work at all.
(That may be partly the fault of the display designers.) 

I might add that Daniel Libeskind is famous for designing museums which embody historical trauma ... 
... like the Jewish Museum in Berlin and the Imperial War Museum North in Manchester.
The ROM just isn’t that kind of museum!

However, I don’t want to seem too negative. 
You can spend a fruitful day in the ROM without visiting the Crystal, except to enter and exit the Museum.
So next I’ll show a little of the ROM’s remarkably eclectic collection. 

[To be continued]


----------



## General Electric

Great new set, dear Why-Why! Amazing collection 



Why-Why said:


> Yes indeed, *GE*. But are the two ways compatible, I wonder?


For me it's because they are side by side and connected that makes the thing interesting. There is the will not to deny the past and to propose something for the future. As there is finally a dialogue between the two, there is compatibility for me. There is a sense to all this.


----------



## skymantle

I must say I needed to see more of the interior before commenting and would have to agree with you for the most part Why-Why. However there are a few features the interior has going for it, like scale and perhaps that and its blank white walls can be utilised cleverly to really engage the audience and serve its mission.. A daring work of architecture for a museum or gallery needs an equally daring and curation to go with it IMHO.


----------



## Eduarqui

I guess that all these dinossaurs would look better in a more spacious inner sector than this one where they are - sometimes they seem part of a traffic jam... maybe because the use of inclined walls inside this addition gave the impression of a less spacious area (even with white walls everywhere).

As you said, the style seems more adequate for Art, not for Dinossaurs: theatrical sets, with more prehistoric atmosphere, could fit better with this theme (a thing Walt Disney understood perfectly more than 50 years ago, in 1964-1965 NY World Fair). 

If this addition could be filled with other exposition - maybe not a material one, but a "happening" with lights, misty and sounds instead of objects -, to pass through this space could be a more tempting experience: if the addition is "Art by Itself", why not to do a minimalist spectacle with the creation of its architecture as a theme? Guess this couldn't create a better connection with the historic 1914 part of the museum - a problem, for sure -, but could create a motif to move from one experience to another, detecting more subtly the diferences among 1914 and 2018. About this, it could be like to go out of the museum, after the visit, using this abstract exit as intermediate landscape between the museum "inside" and the street "outside": not a garden, but a personal vision of "time to stay, and time to leave" during this civilized habit of visiting a museum, using the eyes of the architect.


----------



## Jaborandi

Why-Why said:


> *The Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto 3: Crystal and Bone*
> 
> 
> However, I don’t want to seem too negative.
> You can spend a fruitful day in the ROM without visiting the Crystal, except to enter and exit the Museum.
> So next I’ll show a little of the ROM’s remarkably eclectic collection.
> 
> [To be continued]


Oh, geology! Please, please, please!!!


----------



## stevekeiretsu

Eduarqui said:


> I guess that all these dinossaurs would look better in a more spacious inner sector than this one where they are - sometimes they seem part of a traffic jam... maybe because the use of inclined walls inside this addition gave the impression of a less spacious area (even with white walls everywhere).


good point about the inclined walls. i hadnt consciously noted that, although my first instinctive reaction to the set was the same - that it was not very spacious-looking. it seems to me if the purpose of this building is an "extension", and considering that one of the functional benefits modern architecture can offer (potentially in "trade-off" against aesthetic traditionalists), is spaciousness (cf: the big open floor plates of modern office blocks), this is a quality it absolutely has to provide.

aside from outright spaciousness I find shots like this or the turtle show the architecture fighting the exhibits somewhat, all those dramatic diagonals in the windows,columns etc cut through the skeletons creating visual clutter to the silhouettes.

on the other hand, i'm not sure how much this is the fault of the architect really. and most of the things Why-Why bemoans (lack of context, animatronics etc) certainly arent. I can imagine this space working perfectly fine for displaying smaller items. vases, jewellery, things like that perhaps. doesnt seem to have the scale for dinos though!


----------



## yansa

Principally I find it an exciting idea to present dinosaur skeletons in a
futuristic architecture. But then - as many of you wrote before me - they
should have more space to take full effect.

In this case the eye of the visitor often is overchallenged with too much 
impressions (many, many bones , and an unsettled background).

Thank you for this very interesting sets, Nick! kay:
You see how lively the discussion develops!  :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

huge space, great collection, beautiful update Nicholas! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000

it's such a joy to look at these beautiful pieces of art from Asia, First Nations and those paintings by early Canadian artists. 
My favorites is that Japanese porcelain jar and those Chinese figurines. Thanks Nick and have fun.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *skymantle*, *Silvia*, *Eduardo*, and *capricorn*!

The ROM is a very rich collection, and I hope to present more of it in the future.

In the meantime, let's get some fresh air. (A little too fresh ... the temperature has barely exceeded 2C so far this April, and spring is long delayed.)


*Mount Nemo 1: Trees and Rocks*




Mount Nemo is a conservation area on the Niagara Escarpment, accessible by the Bruce Trail.
The scarp face here is extremely steep, offering opportunities for serious rock climbers. 
Even hiking up Nemo by the Bruce Trail can be challenging.




Mount Nemo is about 23 kms NNE of Dundas.
Nobody seems to know how Nemo got its name ...
... but as nemo is Latin for “nobody,” perhaps whoever christened it was having a little joke! 




For reasons which will become obvious, the best time to visit Mount Nemo is when it’s clear and cool ...
... such as this cloudless, windless day in late winter, with patches of snow still on the ground.




The ascent of Mount Nemo by the northbound Bruce Trail is short and sharp.




Soon the famous Trail devolves into a scramble over jagged rocks marinated in half-frozen mud.




And just when you think you’ve got to the top, this rickety little ladder appears ...
... and you have to climb it and squeeze through that gap to make the last few metres.




The edge of Mount Nemo is unfenced and precipitous, seemingly liable to crumble at a touch.
At places only the clutch of roots holds it together.
Fortunately trees here have developed the remarkable ability to grow straight out of the capstone!




Everywhere there is a sculptural dance ...




... of rocks ...




... and trees.




On the flat top of Nemo, birches gleam in the sunlight.
(This patch perfectly illustrates the famous poem by Robert Frost.) 




And chances are, a chipmunk will follow you about, hoping to be fed. 

[To be concluded]

For more on the Bruce Trail, check out my earlier reports in this thread.


----------



## General Electric

Wonderful stroll, a very nice landscape, look far from massive attraction site, very intimate. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Nick!
The ROM collection is very extensive and varied; It's good that you plan to continue with this interesting tour.
Among my favorites in the last set: the big wooden staircase in that wild wooded landscape and of course the adorable chipmunk.


----------



## shik2005

Pleasant walk, nice chipmunk :applause:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful nature impressions, Nick, and that little chipmunk makes my day! kay:


----------



## skymantle

Nice venture into the woods Why-Why.


----------



## Eduarqui

Mount Nemo could be "nobody" if we haven't see your images: now we re sure he is someone very important!

Loved your "sculptural dance" comment, with impressive photographs of these woods, and the chipmunk is a good fellow we could see today here, thanks for sharing


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful Mt Nemo, I like the rocky part where trees are jutting out of capstones.
nice respite from the city life Nick.kay:


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for approving my return to Nature, *GE*, *Roberto*, *Igor*,* Silvia*, *skymantle*, *Eduardo*, *capricorn*, and *christos*!

The trees and rocks and chipmunks are nice enough, but here's another reason why Mount Nemo is so appealing ...

*Mount Nemo 2: The View*




The patterns made by stubble fields and leafless hedgerows at the foot of the Escarpment are pretty ...
... but they’re not what we clambered up here to see on this crystal-clear day.




We came for the view!
Let’s look first to the south-east.
That’s the city of Burlington in the middle distance, with Lake Ontario beyond it.
Look carefully at the Lake’s horizon just to the right of centre.
You can just make out an observation tower and a small cluster of high-rise buildings.
Those are on the edge of the Escarpment overlooking Niagara Falls about 85 km away by road! 
(Maybe a bit less as the crow flies over the narrow end of the Lake.)




Now let’s turn gradually eastward.
The lake narrows to a sliver at right and high-rise buildings start to pile up on the horizon.




Let’s zoom in on the biggest pile ...




... and a further zoom reveals an immense spread of skyscrapers.
That’s Toronto, of course ... 
... the CN Tower on the extreme right is about 61 km away by road.




There’s another skyscraper cluster left of centre ...
... the descending plane is the clue to its location.
It’s Mississauga, home of Toronto Pearson Airport.




Let’s zoom in on Mississauga ...




...which has a pretty impressive skyline of its own.
Visitors to Pearson Airport often mistake it for Toronto’s.
Mississauga (pop. 750,000) is a former Toronto suburb that is now the 6th-largest city in Canada.
Its downtown is about 35 km from Nemo by road.




To the northwest, the view is predominantly rural.
On the skyline at centre is one of the Escarpment’s outliers: Rattlesnake Point.
You can hike there from Mount Nemo along a Bruce side trail. We’ll visit there one day. 
The white blur under the horizon at right is part of an industrial area of the town of Milton (pop. 110,000).
This is a rapidly-growing municipality that’s transforming the area west of Mississauga.




Unless urban growth in the narrow belt between the Escarpment and Lake Ontario is checked ...
... within a generation the view from Nemo will be entirely urban in almost every direction.




So let’s enjoy the peaceful panorama while it lasts!

For more on the Bruce Trail, check out my earlier reports in this thread.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ What a view, and what a clean sky :eek2:


----------



## openlyJane

What a vast plain.....The spaces in the americas are just incredible.


----------



## yansa

Astonishing views, Nick! kay:
It's great to have the chance to see the skyscrapers from such a big distance!


----------



## General Electric

Great and impressive views, everything is huge!


----------



## Romashka01

Wonderful pics of Mount Nemo! kay: and thank you for showing the paintings in Royal Ontario Museum!


----------



## Leongname

gorgeous landscape and so dramatic megapolis :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great views, Nick!
The skyline of Toronto is unmistakable, but I never thought that Mississauga had such a dense skyline.


----------



## skymantle

Great shots Why-Why, the pics and your commentary are very insightful and put things into perspective. kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, *Eduardo*, *Jane*, *Silvia*, *GE*, *Roman*, *Leon*, *Roberto*, and *skymantle*!



openlyJane said:


> What a vast plain.....The spaces in the americas are just incredible.


Yes, *Jane*, it's often said that Canada in particular has too much geography and not enough history.

However, there is some interesting history to be found around here if you look carefully enough, as my next presentation will show. So please stay tuned!


----------



## Why-Why

*Hamilton Museum of Steam and Technology 1: The Site*




The Hamilton Museum of Steam and Technology occupies the site of Hamilton’s first waterworks.
The waterworks was constructed between 1856 and 1859, when Hamilton’s population was about 20,000.
The Museum’s highlights are its twin beam engines, formerly steam-driven.
They are the oldest engines of any kind in Canada remaining in their original location.




The Museum is in Hamilton’s industrial east end, close to Lake Ontario.
Before the construction of the waterworks, citizens depended on water from individual wells.
By the 1850s water from Burlington Bay (Hamilton Harbour) was seen as tainted by pollution.
There had been a deadly cholera outbreak in Hamilton in 1854.
So the new pumphouse drew water from a well fed directly by Lake Ontario.




The main ensemble: pumphouse, boilerhouse, and chimney. 
By 1860 the pumps could move 11.3 million litres of water a day to a reservoir 5 km away on the Niagara Escarpment.
As this reservoir was about 65 m above the city, the water was piped to homes and businesses by gravity.




In the stone boilerhouse, coal was burned to heat water to make steam to drive the pumps. 
The boilerhouse was a hot (45C on average), dark, and dirty place to work. 
The boilers have long since been removed, and now this structure serves as a small museum gallery.




The chimney of the waterworks is 46 m tall and connected to the boilerhouse by underground flue.
It vented the smoke from the coal fires used to heat the water in the boilers.




The elegant stone pumphouse contains the pumping machinery.
The waterworks was replaced in 1910 by a more modern, electrically-driven one nearby. 
More by chance than design, the original buildings and the pumping machinery avoided demolition. 
Now they constitute a National Historic Site of Canada. 




This fountain in this old photograph was constructed in 1860 in Gore Park, the centre of Hamilton.
It represented the city’s pride in having gained access to fresh, clean drinking water.




The same fountain in the same place still functions today!
Please see “Hamilton’s Old Pump House” by Prof. William James for more information. 

[To be concluded]

For more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please check out my Flickr album.


----------



## openlyJane

Grand, old industrial architecture. From the days of civic and professional pride.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I like the (stone) architecture of this complex.


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful panorama and the silhouette of skylines in the horizon is a lovely sight .
Likewise, the massive waterworks buildings and the old but still functional fountain are worthwhile heritage.


----------



## yansa

These historic waterworks were a milestone for the health and convenience
of the people! Thank you for this great report, Nick! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new set, Nick!
The museum building itself is beautiful!
I love that the fountain still works after so long. Lovely!


----------



## shik2005

Good story, Nick. I like that the buildings were preserved & serves as museum. And twice so, that the old fountain is still working


----------



## General Electric

Why-why, the building that you show are very beautiful! I love the chimney (look like an obelisk! ) and anciant reservoir. The comparative shots of the fountain and surrounding illustrate very well the evolution! Great set!


----------



## skymantle

I'm fascinated by industrial heritage, so the Hamilton Museum of Steam and Technology is an absolute delight to learn about. Looking forward to more. kay:


----------



## Eduarqui

What a wonderful set of industrial buildings: thanks for explanation, and it's impressive to see how Canada was updated with modern industrial world around 1860 :cheers:

The fountain is lovely, and I feel joy seeing how it is in same place, still bringing beauty to community


----------



## Why-Why

openlyJane said:


> Grand, old industrial architecture. From the days of civic and professional pride.





capricorn2000 said:


> the massive waterworks buildings and the old but still functional fountain are worthwhile heritage.





yansa said:


> These historic waterworks were a milestone for the health and convenience of the people!





shik2005 said:


> I like that the buildings were preserved & serves as museum. And twice so, that the old fountain is still working





Eduarqui said:


> What a wonderful set of industrial buildings: thanks for explanation, and it's impressive to see how Canada was updated with modern industrial world around 1860. The fountain is lovely, and I feel joy seeing how it is in same place, still bringing beauty to community


Absolutely right, *Jane*, *capricorn*, *Silvia*, *Igor*, and *Eduardo*! 
Those Victorian sanitary engineers were heroes who saved countless lives, and their legacy should not be forgotten.




Skopje/Скопје;147502429 said:


> I like the (stone) architecture of this complex.





Gratteciel said:


> Very nice new set, Nick!
> The museum building itself is beautiful!
> I love that the fountain still works after so long. Lovely!





General Electric said:


> Why-why, the building that you show are very beautiful! I love the chimney (look like an obelisk! ) and ancient reservoir.


Thanks, *George*, *Roberto*, and *GE*! 
The pumphouse is a beautiful structure, and it is also well built ... 
... so well built that apparently it was too much trouble to demolish it when the newer pumphouse came on stream. 
And that's why it survives today! 




skymantle said:


> I'm fascinated by industrial heritage, so the Hamilton Museum of Steam and Technology is an absolute delight to learn about. Looking forward to more. kay:


Me too, *skymantle*! Definitely more to come.

So here goes ...


*Hamilton Museum of Steam and Technology 2: The Interior*




We enter the Museum by the boilerhouse.
This plaque notes that the waterworks’ boilers were rebuilt in 1882 by a Hamilton firm.
The new return-tube boilers doubled the capacity of the pumphouse to 22 million litres of water per day.




The engineers’ corridor takes us from the boilerhouse to the lowest level of the pumphouse.
Under the pumphouse, one-metre-thick limestone slabs support the two 64,000 kg engines.
The massive stonework would help contain an explosion, always a possibility with this kind of steam engine. 




One level up, the engine deck of the pumphouse is almost unchanged since 1860. 
Fluted green-painted iron columns support the “walking beams” on the beam deck two levels up. 
The vertical grey pump rods, also fluted, can be seen nearer the foreground. 
The nearest rods, not fluted, are the piston rods emerging from the engines.
They also connect the axles of the flywheels to the walking beams.




A brass plaque on one of the cylinders on the engine deck.
Gartshore Foundry (established in 1838) was a celebrated ironworks in Dundas.
(Little Dundas was an industrial powerhouse before the rise of Hamilton later in the 19th century.)
C.W. stands for “Canada West,” the name for southern Ontario between 1841 and 1867.




One of the pair of cast-iron flywheels, each about 8 m in diameter, on the engine deck. 
Engineers would turn these manually until the engine had enough momentum to keep itself going. 
Rotating up to 14 times per minute, they helped smooth the vibration of the engines. 
This machinery still works when powered by an electric motor for demonstration purposes only.




The top of an engine cylinder on the mezzanine-level packing deck.
The packing deck is where the oilers worked continually to keep the machinery well lubricated. 
A piston rod emerges from the cylinder, to connect with the beam on the topmost level.




Walking beams connect the piston rods to the pump rods. 
These 10-metre-long cast-iron beams are in the top beam deck of the pumphouse (sadly, not open when I visited.)
(You can glimpse the lower portion of a green-painted beam here.) 
This mechanism converts the up-and-down motion of the piston rods to the rocking motion of the beams.




An antique light bulb in the pumphouse.
The pumphouse was eventually wired for electricity, and the original wiring remains in place.




An oiler’s hat and oil can on the packing deck. There are 105 lubrication points on each engine.
The square paper hat was worn high on the head.
It gave protection from dripping oil, and if you heard it crumple ...
... you had a split second’s warning that your head was too close to moving engine parts!


For more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please check out my Flickr album.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos of the Museum of Steam and Technology, Nick!
This is a really interesting museum. Thank you for continuing with the tour.


----------



## shik2005

It is interesting, that much more technologically advanced decisions looks less complex. Just compare all these steam engines and electric, especially modern ones. Or Tesla vehicles and, say, Ford T... Of course, I'm talking about a superficial impression.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful pictures and interesting commentary, Nick! :applause:
I pick out two of my favourites:



Why-Why said:


>


----------



## shik2005

It is interesting, that much more technologically advanced decisions looks less complex. Just compare all these steam engines and electric, especially modern ones. Or Tesla vehicles and, say, Ford T... Of course, I'm talking about a superficial impression.


----------



## capricorn2000

wow! what a well maintained museum. I could imagine the good benefits 
of this advanced tech for people in that area in the 19th century.


----------



## Eduarqui

Very impressive shots of XIXth Century machines, they have a kind of poetic construction, almost like living beings 

Now I understand why Brazilian Government asked to include Canada as investor, on same conditions of Great Britain, when creating our *The Light and Power Company* in Rio de Janeiro


----------



## charliewong90

nice photos of a beautiful city.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your kind words and continuing support, *Roberto*, *Silvia*, and *charliewong*!



shik2005 said:


> It is interesting, that much more technologically advanced decisions looks less complex. Just compare all these steam engines and electric, especially modern ones. Or Tesla vehicles and, say, Ford T... Of course, I'm talking about a superficial impression.


I think you're right, *Igor.* Back in the 19C there was a positive delight in the monumentality of the machines. Now the aim seems to be to conceal the workings of complex machines in simple, streamlined shapes. 



capricorn2000 said:


> wow! what a well maintained museum. I could imagine the good benefits of this advanced tech for people in that area in the 19th century.


There were huge benefits from this machine, *capricorn* ... the lives of thousands who would have died from diseases carried in contaminated water. I wish that I could report that the original building and machinery were saved in recognition of this fact. But it would seem that they survived because they were so massive and well built that it was too much trouble to demolish them!



Eduarqui said:


> Very impressive shots of XIXth Century machines, they have a kind of poetic construction, almost like living beings
> Now I understand why Brazilian Government asked to include Canada as investor, on same conditions of Great Britain, when creating our *The Light and Power Company* in Rio de Janeiro


Yes, *Eduardo*, I was thinking of your "Light" in Rio when researching the Hamilton Waterworks. There is definitely a beauty and poetry about these great engines that delivered such wonderful improvements to the people of the time.


----------



## Why-Why

And now for something completely different.

But first let's turn the page ...


----------



## General Electric

Splendid birds shots kay: I’m really admirative :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;148148779 said:


> Wonderful! :applause: Is it hard to make these photos of the birds? You know, like being patient, waiting for the right moment...


Thanks, *George*! With birds I find luck is as important as patience when you have a modest optical zoom lens like mine. I take at least 9 photos for every 1 that is usable. 

Thanks for your kind comments, *Igor*, *Eduardo*, *Silvia*, *Leon*, *DWest*, *skylark*, *Jane*, and *GE*.



stevekeiretsu said:


> love the birds! brilliant work!
> on a less cheerful note have you ever been to vimy ridge?


Thanks, *steve*. I haven't been to the Canadian Memorial at Vimy Ridge, though many years ago I did visit WWI cemeteries in northern France. A sobering experience!


----------



## Why-Why

*Telephone City 1: To the Bell Homestead*




The Telephone City is Brantford, Ontario (pop. 100,000), because it was where the telephone was first invented. 
To be more precise, it was where Scottish-born inventor Alexander Graham Bell (1847-1922) conceived the device ...
... and worked on experiments that led to his patenting the first practical telephone.
I started across the Grand River from downtown, planning to walk along the riverbank to the Bell Homestead.
What was the Bell family home is now a Canadian National Historic Site. 




Brantford is about 35 km southwest of Dundas.
The Bell Homestead is on the Grand River about 5 km south of downtown Brantford.
At 280 km, the Grand River barely registers on the list of Canada’s longest rivers.
But it is the grandest river in our corner of Ontario ... 
... and it had a surprising part to play in the invention of the telephone.




I hadn’t gone very far before I saw that something was wrong with the riverside trail.




Huge lumps of ice lay among downed trees and soon the trail was totally inaccessible.




Even the Trail Map had been uprooted!
I later discovered that an ice jam in February had caused the Grand River to rise to an unprecedented level.
The jam itself was caused by heavy precipitation and wild temperature fluctuations.
In Brantford 5,000 people had to be evacuated from near the river. 
The jam, breaking up, scoured the riverbanks with ice floes, destroying paths and vegetation.
Thanks to a frigid spring, the remains of the ice were still there in mid-April!




At last I reached the Bell Homestead via suburban streets.




This is the neat and modest Bell Homestead: its proper name is Melville House (built 1858).
Bell’s father, Alexander Melville Bell (1819-1905), moved his family here in August 1870. 
Several Bell family members, including A.G., suffered from tuberculosis.
The Canadian climate was supposed to be beneficial. 
A.M. Bell had been a lecturer on elocution at University College, London.
He was an expert on methods of teaching the deaf to speak. 




Next door to the Bell Homestead is the Henderson Home, Canada’s first telephone office (1877).
Henderson was a Baptist minister who was a friend of the Bell family.




Upon retirement from the clergy, Henderson decided that he needed a new career ...
... general agent for the telephone business! 
His house, moved here from downtown Brantford, is now a small museum of the telephone.




Behind Melville House is a steep slope down to the Grand River, visible through the leafless trees.
Here A.G. Bell had his “Dreaming Place” and conceived the telephone. 
Supposedly his sound transmission experiments were inspired by observing the movement of ripples on the Grand. 




The telephone was certainly one of the most important inventions of the 19th century.
And in the 21st century, married to the portable computer, it has become practically indispensable.

[To be continued]

Click to read my ongoing photo blog about the Hamilton-Brantford Rail Trail.


----------



## skymantle

Luv the portico of the Bell house...interesting insight. kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great sets of photos and as always, with valuable and interesting information. Thank you, Nick!
Impressive variety of birds on the previous page. All very beautiful by the way.
Very nice and well preserved Bell Homestead.


----------



## madonnagirl

nice photo update, I can see some character houses there.


----------



## yansa

A very interesting episode of Canadian history again, Nick! :applause:
Very good information, and impressing pics also of the power of a river...


Love the Melville House!


----------



## General Electric

Great discovery (for me), thank you very much for this interesting update!


----------



## Eduarqui

Sad to see damages of bad weather on Riverside Trail, but I'm sure everything wil be recovered soon kay:

These wood houses are plain and discreet, I like the way they show feelings of modest domesticity - very friendly feelings


----------



## DaveF12

nice photo update....nice cool weather too.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your comments, *skymantle*, *Roberto*, *madonnagirl*, *Silvia*, *GE*, *Eduardo*, and *DaveF12*!

The Bell Homestead does have a comfortable vibe ... so let's look at it a bit more closely:


*Telephone City 2: Inside the Bell Homestead*




From 1870, the Homestead was the principal residence of Alexander Graham Bell’s father, A.M. Bell, and his mother Eliza, who was deaf.
Both father and son taught and earned their living mainly in the United States.




AMB sold the property in 1881 and joined his son in Washington, DC. 
By then, Brantford had been the scene of several important early developments of the telephone.




The Homestead has been restored to evoke the 1870s when AGB was conceiving his telephone.




An elegant Victorian silver tea set suggests the middle-class status of the family.




Portrait photographs of AGB and his wife Mabel Gardiner Hubbard Bell.
Mabel was born in Cambridge, Massachusetts in 1857 and died in Washington, DC in 1923.
She had been deaf from the age of 5 as the result of scarlet fever.
So both father and son were married to women who were deaf!
AGB and Mabel had four children, of whom two daughters lived into adulthood.




AGB earned his living as a speech therapist in Boston, spending his summers in Brantford.
As you can see, his services were not cheap!




This is a “Visible Speech” chart, with symbols devised by AMB, to help the deaf learn to speak.
The system, also used by AGB, represents the position of the tongue when articulating different sounds.




This is the Gallows Frame, AGB’s original telephone. 
It first transmitted speech sounds on 3 June 1875.




On this table is an array of Bell’s early experimental telephone equipment.
The vertical blue funnel at centre right is the Liquid Transmitter.
It was used to send the first intelligible phone message, from AGB to his assistant in the next room: 
“Mr Watson, come here, I want to see you” (Boston, 10 March 1876).




The blue horizontal funnel at right is the Double Pole Membrane Transmitter.
It was used to send the world’s first long-distance call.
This was from AMB in Brantford to AGB in Paris, Ontario (about 16 km away) on 10 August 1876.
AMB sang songs and read poetry, while AGB, having no transmitter at his end, replied by electric telegraph.




Bell kept meticulous handwritten records of the results of his experiments.
This enabled him to assert his legal claim over his various rivals to be the inventor of the telephone. 
The first entry above reads: 
“The invention of the telephone at Tutela Heights [the address of Melville House]... Brantford Summer of 1874.” 
The seventh entry reads: 
“The first successful attempt to transmit speech over a telegraph line ... Brantford August 1876.”

[To be concluded]

For more images from Brantford, Ontario and Paris, Ontario please visit my Flickr albums.


----------



## shik2005

One of the greatest inventions.


----------



## yansa

Nick, what a charming way to bring this piece of history nearer to us! :applause:
I saw and read your update with great pleasure! :cheers:
There were so many things I didn't know about Mr. Bell before...
Lovely home, by the way.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great and very informative. Thanks! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Nick!
I really like to read your comments that are always very interesting.
It is a very special situation that both father and son have married deaf women.
Thank you very much for the photos.


----------



## yansa

Looking again into your fascinating Bell story, Nick, I come back to this
extraordinary and charming Victorian silver tea set. I wasn't couraged enough
to write it the first time, but now I will :
With it's lovely long "feet" it looks like a "family" which - in a fairytale -
every moment will begin to march upon the table... 
(I love it! But would not like to be the one to clean it. )





Why-Why said:


>


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely coverage of AGB and the Homestead - the modest house with a nice porch, those experimental telephone gadgets and equipments, the photos, the silver tea set and the porcelain cup & saucer - thanks Nick and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Leongname

very interesting updates and many details on it! thanks Nicholas! 
I gonna to google it :-D


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your interest in Mr. Bell and family, *Igor*, *Silvia*, *George*, *Roberto*, *capricorn*, and* Leon*!



yansa said:


> Looking again into your fascinating Bell story, Nick, I come back to this extraordinary and charming Victorian silver tea set. I wasn't couraged enough to write it the first time, but now I will :
> With it's lovely long "feet" it looks like a "family" which - in a fairytale -
> every moment will begin to march upon the table...
> (I love it! But would not like to be the one to clean it. )


I'll bet the Bell family didn't like to clean it, either, *Silvia*! In those days, of course, that was a job for the servants.


----------



## Why-Why

We're not quite done with telephones yet. 
Let's have a look in the small phone museum next to the Bell Homestead ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Telephone City 3: The Telephone Museum* 

The small museum at the Henderson House in Brantford exhibits some charming relics of the early telephone age.




“The Telephone ... Time and Distance Overcome! ... Instantaneous Communication by Direct Speech!
The Speaking Telephone ... Invented by ... Prof. Alexander Graham Bell.”
(To read the small print on these posters, left click on the images to view them on the Flickr host then right click to magnify them.)




The early telephone was viewed as an almost magical device.
People had to see it in operation to believe it, hence the public performances.


 

An early manual switchboard. 




A pre-World War I Canadian Bell system phone book: 
“Subscribers are requested to destroy previous lists.”
In the USA, Bell Telephone would evolve into the giant corporation AT&T.
Bell Canada continues to dominate the telecommunications field in Ontario.




Women have been fully involved in phone history from an early stage.
Boys had been used as telegraph operators but lacked the patience and verbal skills for telephony.
The first female operator was hired in Boston in 1878. 
The home phone, meanwhile, was considered part of the female domestic sphere ... 




... as we see from these quaint posters from the early telephone age. 
(The child has evidently been well-trained by Bell Telephone Co.)










Men, on the other hand, needed to be lectured on telephone etiquette ...




... and on how to conduct successful long-distance relationships with the women in their lives.




Wall and desk phones in different colours became available from the mid-1950s.




The classic 500-type rotary dial desk telephone, standard in North American homes.

For more images from Brantford, Ontario and Paris, Ontario please visit my Flickr albums.

You may also be interested in my ongoing photo blog about the Hamilton to Brantford Rail Trail.


----------



## capricorn2000

nice short presentation of the evolution of telephone. 
that rotary dial was still in use in the 70's & early 80's.


----------



## yansa

Interesting and entertaining update, Nick! kay:
I still have a rotary dial desk telephone at home. 
I have a mobile too - also from technical "Stone Age"...


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set with very interesting comments, Nick!
My father's sister worked all her life in the telephone company of Mexico, which at that time was a monopoly.


----------



## Eduarqui

Very interesting updates, thanks for sharing!

Enjoyed very much the visit inside Bell's house, with details still making us desire domesticity from late XIXth Century (even if some items aren't so easy to keep without dust), and the Museum of Telephone is wonderful - loved your comment about the well trained child, already writing Bell 

Never saw the first telefone with so many details, couldn't recognize it, and still imagining here how to use it.

Old advertisings are always welcome, you know kay:


----------



## alexander2000

lovely photos, and thanks for sharing those old gadgets related to telephone.


----------



## General Electric

Nice and interesting update. kay:


----------



## shik2005

Lovely old fashioned phones. BTW, here, in Khabarovsk, I've seen phone produced in 1938 by GE. The device was used in a small office. It was in 1996. The phone was built as a tank and just as heavy


----------



## Why-Why

Thank you for your interesting responses to items from the Telephone Museum, *capricorn*, *Silvia*, *Roberto*, *Eduardo*, *alexander*, *GE*, and *Igor*!
On a final note, I asked the guide at the Bell Homestead what Alexander Graham would have thought about our extreme dependency on his invention.
The guide replied that AGB would have hated the idea of being subject to incoming calls at any time and place.
Apparently he could not bear to be disturbed from his meditations by a ringing telephone!


----------



## Why-Why

We went from winter to summer in a couple of weeks this year.
So here are some memories of the brief spring of 2018 ...


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> We went from winter to summer in a couple of weeks this year.
> So here are some memories of the brief spring of 2018 ...


I'm looking forward to this! 
Going for a little rest now and come back later! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

*Blossom Time at the Arboretum: “Loveliest of Trees”*

Spring was late this year, but at last it came, and with it the blossom.
The images are from the Arboretum at the Royal Botanical Gardens of Ontario.
The stars of the show are some ancient cherry trees approaching their last flowering.
Magnolias were starting to bloom, and they are lovely too.
The untitled poem (1896) is by *A. E. Housman* (1859-1936).



_“Loveliest of trees, the cherry now_




_Is hung with bloom along the bough,_




_And stands about the woodland ride_




_Wearing white for Eastertide._




_Now, of my threescore years and ten,_




_Twenty will not come again,_




_And take from seventy springs a score_




_It only leaves me fifty more._




_And since to look at things in bloom_ 




_Fifty springs are little room,_




_About the woodlands I will go_




_To see the cherry hung with snow.”_


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Beautiful (and little bit sad) poem and great photos :applause:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful poem, Nick, and lovely pics of the blossoming trees! kay:
A good idea to combine two kinds of art.


I especially love the pic with the light pink blossoms in front of deep blue sky,
and my heart belongs to the ancient cherry trees - never saw ones with so
mighty trunks!


----------



## skymantle

Cherry trees are gorgeous but everything else is lush, green and like paradise to me.  Lovely snaps Why-Why. :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000

lovely blooms of cherry and magnolia and I like those stunted cherry trees.


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful blossom trees, and gorgeous trunk 
:applause: very nice update!


----------



## Jaborandi

Why-Why said:


> *Hamilton Museum of Steam and Technology 2: The Interior*
> 
> 
> 
> One level up, the engine deck of the pumphouse is almost unchanged since 1860.
> Fluted green-painted iron columns support the “walking beams” on the beam deck two levels up.
> The vertical grey pump rods, also fluted, can be seen nearer the foreground.
> The nearest rods, not fluted, are the piston rods emerging from the engines.
> They also connect the axles of the flywheels to the walking beams.


If it wasn't for your thread, I would not have known about the magnificent Museum of Steam and Technology. Today I had the opportunity to meet up with my niece and her two sons from Dundas and spend the afternoon ewwing and ahhing over the incredible size and workmanship of the machines. What an eye opener. We were all very impressed. Thanks!!!


----------



## Why-Why

Jaborandi said:


> If it wasn't for your thread, I would not have known about the magnificent Museum of Steam and Technology. Today I had the opportunity to meet up with my niece and her two sons from Dundas and spend the afternoon ewwing and ahhing over the incredible size and workmanship of the machines. What an eye opener. We were all very impressed. Thanks!!!


And thank you, too, *Jaborandi*! I'm glad you found this Museum interesting. 
It's one of several low-key museums in the area that even some locals don't know about. 
Do take a trip to the Bell Homestead too when you get the chance--it's another 
not-quite-hidden-gem featuring Victorian technology.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful update, Nick!
Arboretum at the Royal Botanical Gardens is wonderful!
The colors and shapes of those blossom trees are fantastic.


----------



## stevekeiretsu

what a lovely poem/photo-combo post, great idea and well executed to boot!


----------



## Leongname

beautiful park :applause:


----------



## falp6

Interesting museum and lovely pictures of the park kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid

impressive photos....loving them.


----------



## Eduarqui

You made a great post, bringing poem and images together for our joy :cheers: (Springtime in your region is wonderful, these cherry trees are lovely).


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your feedback on the blossoms and poem, *George*, *Silvia*, *skymantle*, *capricorn*, *GE*, *Roberto*, *steve*, *Leon*, *falp*, *MilbertDavid*, and *Eduardo*!
You are right, *George*, the poem is sad. But I found it suitable because these ancient cherry trees are showing their mortality in a way that all of us can identify with. 
I have one photo too heartbreaking to show!

And continuing on this elegiac note ...

*Hamilton Cemetery 1: Location, Location ...*




Hamilton Cemetery (founded 1847) is one of the oldest and largest municipal cemeteries in the area.
Of course it cannot compete for magnificence with the great cemeteries of Europe.
But it occupies a site noteworthy in Canadian history, and on a sunny spring day it has a beauty all of its own. 




Long and thin, the Cemetery occupies much of the south-western flank of Burlington Heights. 
That’s the steep-sided isthmus that divides Cootes Paradise from Hamilton Harbour.
The Heights is the only entry by land into Hamilton from the north.
So the Cemetery must share the narrow neck of land with ...
... the Desjardins Canal, 6-lane Highway 403, 4-lane York Boulevard, 2 rail lines, a rail yard, a paved walking trail, Dundurn Castle and its grounds ... 




... yet surprisingly, the site seems quite peaceful. 
Hamilton Cemetery’s first official interment was in 1850.
The Cemetery lodge and chapel (that attractive stone building), date from 1865. 




Near the main entrance is the memorial to George Hamilton (1788-1836).
He was the founder of the city named after him.
He acquired a 1 square km plot at the conclusion of the War of 1812, in which he served.
By his death in 1836 Hamilton had supplanted Dundas as the chief town in the area. 
Its location on a deep harbour near the head of Lake Ontario proved far superior for trading purposes to that of Dundas.
George Hamilton is not buried here but at his family farm; this memorial dates from 1894. 




The Cemetery is a pleasant place to walk, now its mature shade trees are starting to leaf or blossom.


 

The Cemetery contains about 21,500 monuments. 
It’s not quite full, but to be buried here now you need to own a deeded plot.




Most of the graves are modest ...




... though a few are are anything but. 
This temple-like building is the mausoleum of the Sanford family.
New York-born William Eli Sanford (1838-99) pioneered the manufacture and retailing of men’s clothing in Hamilton. 
He drowned near his summer home ... 
... and this mausoleum to house his remains was constructed at the then-fabulous cost of $100,000.




This is the entrance to the Tuckett family vault. 
Born in Exeter, England, George Elias Tuckett (1835-1900) dominated the tobacco industry in Hamilton.
He was known for his ability to organize factories for mass production. 
But what is that bank of earth the vault is built into? The answer will be revealed in due course!




At the western edge of Hamilton Cemetery, the land slopes steeply down.
Through gaps in the vegetation there are fine views of peaceful Cootes Paradise.
Look carefully, though, and in the foreground you can see heavy traffic speeding along Highway 403. 

[To be concluded]


To view more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please visit my Flickr album.

Click here to read my ongoing photo blog about the Hamilton to Brantford Rail Trail.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Lovely cemetery! And I hope that we will see more photos of the building of the Cemetery lodge and chapel.


----------



## falp6

Beautiful cemetery! :applause:


----------



## yansa

A peaceful place, and very beautiful pictures, Nick! :applause:
Wonderful chapel!


----------



## General Electric

Wow beautifull cemetery, a lovely chapel! With this beautiful weather the site is very attractive kay:


----------



## Romashka01

_“Loveliest of Trees”_ :applause: 

Lovely update,Nick! Thank you!


----------



## alexander2000

nice shots of the cemetery, neat and massive grave markers.


----------



## Eduarqui

Hamilton Cemetery has that "park landscape" so enjoyable and touching we see in many places for the eternal rest in your country, and with modest tombs creating a feeling of sympathy with people that passed away and we couldn't know, but can admire till today.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Nick!
Hamilton Cemetery looks like a beautiful and peaceful park and the chapel is perfectly preserved.
It is not common for a cemetery to leave such a pleasant feeling.


----------



## openlyJane

The Telephone. What a revolutionary and transformative invention. 

An Interesting story; but also reminder of the conditions of many lives when you realise that many people had children that did not survive childhood - no matter what the circumstances of their privilege.


----------



## Why-Why

Skopje/Скопје;148912049 said:


> Lovely cemetery! And I hope that we will see more photos of the building of the Cemetery lodge and chapel.


Happy to oblige, *George*! Please see the last image below.

Thanks for your nice comments, *falp*, *Silvia*, *GE*, *Roman*, *alexander*, *Eduardo*, and *Roberto*.



openlyJane said:


> The Telephone. What a revolutionary and transformative invention. An Interesting story; but also reminder of the conditions of many lives when you realise that many people had children that did not survive childhood - no matter what the circumstances of their privilege.


Thanks for this, *Jane*. Your truth of your comment about child mortality is illustrated by the sixth image below.

And we now return to the Cemetery for a final set ...


*Hamilton Cemetery 2: Some Details*




This earthwork, into which the Tuckett Vault is dug, is an unusual feature of the Cemetery.




The plaque explains its origin:
Before there was a cemetery here, Burlington Heights was a strategic point dominating the Niagara Pensinsula. 
Here combined British and First Nations forces were assembled to repel the American invaders in the War of 1812.
Here those fleeing the burning of Fort York (now Toronto) in April 1813 sought refuge. 
The Battle of Stoney Creek in June 1813 was perhaps the most decisive encounter during the conflict.
The future of what is now Canada briefly hung in the balance. 




The stone ball or sphere may represent ...
... the World, or Faith, or the Soul Waiting for Resurrection, or the Circle of Life ...




The statue on top of the Sanford Mausoleum is entitled “Hope.”
Its Right Hand of Grace is raised heavenward.
Its (not visible) left hand rests on the Anchor of Faith.




Here’s a piece of statuary guaranteed to produce a smile along with tears. 




This is one of the saddest gravestones.
Mrs. Calder (née Sara Galbraith Beemer) outlived her husband and _eight_ of her children.
According to her long entry in the _Dictionary of Canadian Biography_, however, Mrs. C. didn’t retreat from the world.
She was a dynamic leader of the Wentworth Historical Society, among many other local organizations. 
She spent all her energy in ensuring that significant historical events weren’t forgotten. 
And, better still, she was survived by one daughter and one son, not buried here.




One of my favourite monuments in the Cemetery is this lovely Celtic cross. 




It commemorates, among other Lucas family members, Frederick Travers Lucas.
He was a major in the Overseas Kootenay Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force.
He was killed in action at Vimy at the age of 34 on 1 March 1917, and buried in France.




Grave markers don’t get much simpler than these.




A pair of young goths hang out in the Cemetery, soaking up the atmosphere.




Finally, at *George*’s request, here’s another view of the Cemetery lodge and chapel. 

To view more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please visit my Flickr album.

Click here to read my ongoing photo blogs about hikes in southern Ontario.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Thank you for bringing these images, and interesting to hear each one, because they tell stories, making us feel sorry, or sad, or comforted for not being alone in Universe, because people before us had same stories we live right now.

You know I liked the lovely dog with angel wings - I believe my dogs are angel guard helpers -, and this simple tribute made me remember a 2011 I love very much: *Angel Dog* (link to trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ryE9UjkgDM - link to film: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEWyXXGhsH4 ).


----------



## shik2005

:applause: 

These goths should come at night, bright daylight lacks necessary atmosphere...


----------



## Gratteciel

I love your updates, Nick; always full of interesting anecdotes.
How sad that Mrs. Calder has outlived eight of her children, it must be terrible to lose a child. Eight, I do not even want to think about it.
However, it is admirable that she has superimposed and channeled his energy into something positive.
I agree with you; that Celtic cross is very beautiful.
The visit to the Hamilton Cemetery must be a great experience.


----------



## yansa

As we know it from you excellent and interesting historical backgrounds! :applause:

Great pics of that Celtic Cross, Nick, sad story of Mrs Calder who has my full
respect for going on living after losing her husband and eight of her children,
even engaging in matters for the whole community!
Was this a very poor family, Nick, or did this high child-mortality hit rich families
in same extent?


This bulldog with angel wings makes my day. 







Why-Why said:


> Here’s a piece of statuary guaranteed to produce a smile along with tears.


----------



## falp6

Very interesting wild life!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your kind comments about my waterfront stroll, *Igor*, *Roberto*, *Eduardo*, *capricorn*, *Jane*, *Silvia*, *Leon*, and *falp6*.



capricorn2000 said:


> I'll be visiting Toronto and a day tour at Niagara Falls/Niagara-on-the-lake in September yet, my first time and I'm excited.


Do let me know if you have any questions about those places, *capricorn*. 
If you'd like to check out my various relevant features on this site, here are the links: Niagara Falls; Niagara Falls in winter; Toronto: Fort York; Union Station to Kensington Market; Yonge Street; Bloor Street West; Royal Ontario Museum.

And more Toronto is coming up immediately ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Queen Street West, Toronto 1: Jameson to Dufferin*




Queen Street in Toronto is a major east-west artery named after Queen Victoria.
The section (“Queen West”) between University and Spadina Avenues is often rated as one of the world’s coolest neighbourhoods. 
And that coolness has been moving farther west over the past few years.
However, the cool factor is fairly recent, and could disappear as quickly as it came into being. 
Much of Queen St. West is lowrise commercial or post-industrial property.
When rents were low, it was colonized by independent shops, galleries, bars, and restaurants. 
But Toronto is experiencing a building boom, and condo towers are springing up like mushrooms. 
Queen St. West is consequently vulnerable to development of the kind that is not conducive to coolness.




We’ll be walking east for about 3.5 km along Queen from Jameson Avenue in Parkdale to Spadina Avenue on the edge of downtown. 
We’ll leave the rest of Queen West for another day.
On our final leg, from Portland Street to Spadina, we’ll be walking the alley parallel to and just south of Queen.
The reason for this diversion will become apparent. (There’s a clue in blue on the map above.) 




At Queen and Jameson in Parkdale, you get a sense of how much of Queen looked a generation ago.
But even here gentrification is under way, and “West Queen West” is definitely a Thing.




It’s not very far from Parkdale to the Lakeshore, but the beach feels a million miles away.
You have to cross train tracks, the Gardiner Expressway, Lakeshore Boulevard ... too much trouble!
The street art hereabouts is naive and nostalgic.




If Toronto were almost any other metropolis, there’d be a subway line running under Queen.
One was promised, one was even started, but it never got finished.
I won’t see a Queen subway in my lifetime.




As Queen St. West is a linear neighbourhood, people need to get from point A to point B.
The rules of thumb for travel along Queen? 
1. It’s usually quicker to walk than take public transit.
2. A bike is faster than a taxi, but cyclists should be prepared to die at any moment. (Seriously!)
3. Walking along Queen is to be endured, not enjoyed. (Hence those glum faces.) 




It’s sometimes difficult to tell whether a restaurant is an original dirty spoon or a postmodern simulation of one. 
This place offers a vegan bowl with quinoa, grilled eggplant, and soy-lime sriracha tahini.
So we can assume that the neon sign is retro-ironic. 




A Rolling Stones Theme Bar! 
Mick and Keith are 74 years old!
Apparently, not every establishment in West Queen West is equally cool.




Generally, the street art gets more sophisticated as one moves eastward. 




So, why is it quicker to walk than take transit on Queen, and safer to walk than to bike?
There’s the simple answer, heading for the underpass at Dufferin Street.




Public transit along Queen consists of a fleet of 40-year-old streetcars.
Queen is relatively narrow and heavily trafficked in both directions.
Streetcars stop in the middle of the street to drop and pick up passengers.
Cars are not allowed to pass them while they are doing so. 
So when streetcars trundle between stops, impatient drivers try to squeeze past them on the inside lane.
This can have unfortunate consequences for cyclists.




We have reached the Dufferin underpass and look north up that street.
There are bike lanes on Dufferin, but none on Queen Street where they’re actually needed! 
Yet while it’s easy to blame streetcars for Toronto’s traffic woes, it’s wrong to do so.
They’re a relatively clean, sustainable form of mass transportation, and are quite compatible with bikes.
But streetcars and bikes would work well on Queen only if *cars were totally banned* from that street! 
Though it makes perfect sense to do that, there isn’t the political will to achieve it ... yet. 

[To be continued] 

For many other images from Toronto, please visit my Flickr album. 

Click here to check my progress on the Bruce Trail End-to-End hike.


----------



## Gratteciel

A very nice ride through Queen Street. You can see that it is a very lively neighborhood full of life.
Many buildings and houses with very attractive facades and the old tram gives a special touch to the avenue.


----------



## falp6

Very cool street scenes :cheers:. It looks that Toronto is having a very warm summer.


----------



## yansa

Very impressive and interesting street scenes, Nick, and I love this building
housing the Rolling Stones Theme Bar! kay:





Why-Why said:


> A Rolling Stones Theme Bar!


----------



## capricorn2000

Why-Why said:


> Do let me know if you have any questions about those places, *capricorn*.
> If you'd like to check out my various relevant features on this site, here are the links: Niagara Falls; Niagara Falls in winter; Toronto: Fort York; Union Station to Kensington Market; Yonge Street; Bloor Street West; Royal Ontario Museum.
> 
> And more Toronto is coming up immediately ...


Thanks Nick, I will surely do that.


----------



## Leongname

a good walk Nicholas! love this mess. those three X-Women with sunglasses look very serious


----------



## Eduarqui

Nice to see the photographs (cool district, for sure) and read your comments, I'm feeling almost like a resident, because we feel the daily life there with your words.

About cyclists, they suffer everywhere, I guess, and we can put the blame on motor trafic.


----------



## danmartin1985

beautiful - vibrant and colorful.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for accompanying me along the west end of Queen West, *Roberto*, *falp6*, *Silvia*, *capricorn*, *Leon*, *Eduardo*, and *danmartin*!

And now, here's the second leg of the journey ...

*Queen Street West, Toronto 2: Dufferin to Trinity Bellwoods Park*




We’ve now moved eastward along Queen into Toronto’s Art + Design District. 
The small “WQW” logo at the top of the street sign signifies “West Queen West.” 
There are perhaps a dozen independent art galleries on West Queen West itself, rather more on side streets.




This huge art supplies store at Queen and Abell is a Toronto institution, or rather a relocated one. 
The business began in 1911 on Yonge Street ... until that property was recently slated to be demolished for a condo tower. 




And the condo towers seem to be closing in on this section of Queen West too. 




"Dragon’s Egg," a striking if creepy piece of street art by Jerry Rugg a.k.a. birdO, is now slightly the worse for wear.
But then rapid change is the name of the game on Queen West.




One wing of this large building at Queen and Shaw was built as a fabric mill in 1907.
Later a central block and another wing were added. 
In 1963 it became a factory making the multicoloured candy rolls known in Canada as Rockets.
(Americans call them Smarties; in the UK they’re Fizzers.)
The six storey, 23,000 square metre edifice was converted in 1999-2000 to 121 Tribeca-style loft apartments.
The Candy Factory Lofts are now Toronto’s most desirable conversion, with average resale values topping $1,000,000.




But I’m not sure I’d want a close-up view of this from my loft window.




Street art at the corner of Strachan, celebrating the Victorian origin of Queen Street’s name.
The mural is on the side of an animal hospital, perhaps accounting for the mutant squirrel.




A row of small stores opposite Trinity Bellwoods Park. 
Two of them are empty, suggesting that there may be a retail crisis brewing on Queen. 
It’s not as if there’s no footfall in the area ... the Park is crammed with people on this hot day. 




Detail of the above. 
Cosmetic colour adds some spark to rather bland, rundown architecture.




On the sidewalk at Queen at the southwestern corner of Trinity Bellwoods Park.




Yes, *Leon*, Queen Street West is a mess ... though it’s a churning, vital mess.
(At least until the condo tower developers get their hands on it.) 

[To be continued]

For many other images from Toronto, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

I see that you also have a mess with wires and wooden electricity poles.

Great set, by the way. :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Great travelogue..... and I love the dragon's egg.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice new set, Nick!
Definitely, Queen Street is very lively and it has many interesting things to see.
One of my favorite photos in this set is the mural in the Animal Hospital.


----------



## Eduarqui

I liked the vitality of this street, "very urban" as many people use to say, speaking about freedom of forms, without a central planning: guess that we need to see streets like it to remember how "not so completely planned spaces" are important too.

The dragon's egg seems interesting, and I would sponsor a movement to recover its original appearance (renewed colors, after a long time exposed to rain, etc.). And the mutant squirrel has a rainbow laser in his eyes, what a funny and pleasant thing, I want one of these squirrels in my backyard 

About your "rockets", we call them "bengalas" (sticks) in Brazil


----------



## Leongname

really an artistic district! astonishing mix of wires :applause:


----------



## yansa

Nick, I love the funny Queen Victoria mural , the two-coloured house,
the long black hair of the woman in the next pic and the chaos in the last one! kay:
A lively street with many interesting and funny details! :cheers:


----------



## DWest

lovely photo update, like the street scenes.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for staying at my side down West Queen West, *George*, *Jane*, *christos*, *Roberto*, *Eduardo*, *Leon*, *Silvia*, and *DWest*.

I bet you didn't think a major street in a wealthy first-world megacity in the 21st century would still have those wooden poles and that tangle of power lines! 
Anyway, we still have some territory to cover, so let's continue eastward ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Queen Street West, Toronto 3: Trinity Bellwoods Park to Portland Street.*




Hanging out on a hot tin roof, watching the action on the sidewalk below.




Street art is important to Toronto’s current identity. 
If truth be told, the average west-end Toronto neighbourhood would look very dull without it. 
Once upon a time, “Toronto the Good” considered itself a cut above other cities, morally. 
Its domestic architecture was bland in the extreme. 
Some things do change for the better! 




The bars on Queen have lots of competition, so a memorable name is a must. 
This one will make Anglophiles chuckle, while others will stare blankly ...




... while just about everyone understands this one. 




This used to be a United Church, back when Toronto was Good. 
There’s nothing sacred about its current tenants.
Anthropologie is a “curated” upmarket women’s fashion and gift store.
Behaviour is an Ideas Company. (You tell me!)
Beer Store Express sells ... beer, but you preorder and pay for it on your smart phone before you pick it up.
Even beer requires a digital solution these days.


 

A snapshot of Queen West streetlife offers a cross-section of Toronto’s diversity.




If the Street isn’t interesting enough, you can always try Virtual Reality. 
Slip on a headset, and you become the star of your own video game. 
There are 360 degree pods for solo immersion or green screen environments for corporate team building exercises. 




Just occasionally, this future-oriented metropolis lets slip that it has a history too.
But you have to look for it carefully, and it might be gone tomorrow.




Queen Street West at Euclid Avenue looking east toward downtown.




A sign of the times? 
(That’s the top of the CN Tower poking above the rooftop.) 

[To be concluded]

For many other images from Toronto, please visit my Flickr album. 

Click here to check my progress on the Bruce Trail End-to-End hike.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> The bars on Queen have lots of competition, so a memorable name is a must.
> This one will make Anglophiles chuckle, while others will stare blankly ...


:lol: :lol: 



*
Very nice shot! kay:




Why-Why said:


> A snapshot of Queen West streetlife offers a cross-section of Toronto’s diversity.



Superb presentation of a street, Nick! :applause:


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, this is excellent! :applause:


----------



## Eduarqui

More aspects above of the vitality in this section of Toronto, and some shots made me remember the groovie sixties and early seventies (a very good time for cultural experimentation, I guess  ). 

The way some old buildings are used there right now catch our attention: old stores being converted for "cool" uses happens here too, although it will be more common to see a new store ("cool" uses aren't so profitable here, maybe  ).

But an old church turned to other use is a thing that doesn't happen here, at least for catholic temples (maybe because Vatican prefers to keep the church closed, and waiting for renewal, than to sell it). Otherwise, as many pentecostal temples are on rented buildings, it isn't unusual to see today a temple where a cinema was working in 1960, and maybe in future there will be a small neighborhood market, instead of that pentecostal temple of 2018.

I read your note about wooden poles with electrical wires on previous page: well, in Rio we see aerial wires almost everywhere (except on renewed parts of downtown and some touristic neighborhoods, where they are underground), but wooden poles are seen only in small towns or in the countryside, and they are very old and rare, maybe because our tropical weather doesn't help for its continuity. In Rio de Janeiro almost all poles are made with reinforced concrete, and older ones (from 1920s, for example) are made with cast iron, and today are protected in some areas (for example, in downtown, where there are yet many) because they are considered historic


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## paul62

Always liked the look of Toronto.


----------



## charliewong90

nice shots, a city with a slow and relax atmosphere.


----------



## Gratteciel

Excellent update, Nick!
Very nice terrace in the cafe free of taxes.
Great photo of people waiting to cross the avenue. I think that's my favorite picture in this set.


----------



## openlyJane

When I hear the phrase -_"the dog's bollocks" _I think of_ Ian Dury_, for some reason - It is definitely a cockney phrase in origin. Can't think I've ever seen a British pub withn this name, though!


----------



## capricorn2000

nice photos and impressions of the surroundings. 
Queen Street is kinda messy with all those power lines exposed but interesting though..


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your West Queen West feedback, *Silvia*, *George*, *Eduardo*, *christos*, *Paul*, *charliewong*, *Roberto*, *Jane*, and *capricorn*.

Looks like "The Dog's Bollocks" name is available for reuse. 
The pub has just closed down after ten years in business, citing vastly increased rent as the reason. 
That's one consequence of all that surrounding coolness.

Sadly, Toronto's vibrant street life increasingly attracts disaffected individuals who seek to do harm to as many innocent bystanders as possible.
But regardless of recent headlines, Toronto streets are probably safer than those of most other big North American cities. 
(Unless you are a cyclist.)

And now, the final installment of this tour ...


*Queen Street West, Toronto 4: Graffiti Alley*




We continue east along Queen West as far as its junction with Portland Street.




That giant looming ahead on the right is the Picasso on Richmond, a 39-storey, 128 metre, 409-unit luxury condo tower. 
You’ll pay at least $500,000 for a one bedroom apartment in it. 
It looks a bit more interesting than the glass boxes symptomatic of Toronto’s condo epidemic. 
But I wonder what Picasso himself would have thought of this example of 3D Cubism apparently inspired by Lego?




And while we’re on the subject of art ...
... let’s turn right down Portland, then first left into the alley parallel with Queen.
It used to be called Rush Lane.




Rush Lane was the site of a famous weekly two-minute segment of a TV show called the _Rick Mercer Report_.
A handheld camera followed comedian Rick Mercer down the alley as he ranted on political or social subjects.
It was in-your-face off-the-wall satire that targeted an endless parade of knavery and folly.




The graffiti of Rush Lane in the background was like a graphic version of his comic fury.
You can find many of Rick’s Rants on YouTube. 




Back then, graffiti was illegal in Toronto, and property owners were ticketed if they didn’t have it removed.
But then the Queen Street West Business Improvement Association stepped in.
They claimed that Rush Lane had become culturally significant thanks to Mercer's rants.
“Graffiti Alley,” as it was unofficially known, was starting to draw tourists and photographers to the area. 




The City of Toronto now has a bylaw that defines the difference between vandalism and street art.
There is a municipal Graffiti Management Plan and a Graffiti Panel.
Its Executive Director has the final say on what is, and is not, art. 
Toronto even has a program that awards grants up to $50,000.
It’s for “large-scale projects that ... revitalize and engage communities through mural, street and graffiti art.”




The result is that Rush Lane has been officially renamed Graffiti Alley. 
It’s now ranked high on TripAdvisor’s list of Things To Do in Toronto.




In 2015, _Vogue_ ranked Queen West as one of the coolest neighbourhoods in the world.
Now there are guided walking tours through the Alley for tourists to learn all about street art.
But to be frank, the art in Graffiti Alley is, with a few exceptions, disappointing.




The dynamism of street art came from its outlaw status.
Codified, Revolt degenerates into Style and then into Kitsch or Cliché. 
That’s how Picasso’s name got attached to a luxury condominium development. 
Is it surprising that the best street artists shun Graffiti Alley?
The next development? Gates and admission charges, no doubt!
Meanwhile, there’s lots of brilliant street art in Toronto. 
Just don’t expect to find it in Graffiti Alley. 




We’ve emerged onto Spadina, and it’s time for me to head to Union Station and home.
Thanks for accompanying me along Queen West! 
I’ll be back to do another Toronto street tour in the near future. 

For many other images from Toronto, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Why-Why said:


> That giant looming ahead on the right is the Picasso on Richmond, a 39-storey, 128 metre, 409-unit luxury condo tower.
> You’ll pay at least $500,000 for a one bedroom apartment in it.
> It looks a bit more interesting than the glass boxes symptomatic of Toronto’s condo epidemic.
> But I wonder what Picasso himself would have thought of this example of 3D Cubism apparently inspired by Lego?


Usually most of the residential complexes, towers, buildings or even houses have "fancy" or "artsy" names just to be more receptive to the ear of the uninformed buyer. At least that's my opinion. 

And it's great that the city authorities have accepted the graffiti as a form of artwork. 

Great set, as always. kay:


----------



## yansa

The first and the last pic are my favourites here, Nick - very lively and urban! kay:
Still love your great comments!  (Picasso Tower: "...apparently inspired by Lego" :lol
Very interesting to see and read about the development of Graffiti Alley!


----------



## falp6

Graffiti Alley looks really nice! Toronto is so cool kay:


----------



## openlyJane

I do like the idea of an official differentiation between _street-graffiti-art _and just mindless _tagging_. Tagging disfigures so many of our city streets. Rome is particularly blighted by this phenomenon. Thankfully, it doesn't impinge on historical monuments, or if it does, it is quickly erased.

That looks like an exciting little neighbourhood.


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful! like the colors and the vibrancy.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set of photos, Nick!
I really liked how lively Queen West Street is.
Graffiti Alley is a great idea to give a space of expression to the artists who practice that art.
In addition, this helps to avoid clandestine graffiti anywhere.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your comments, *George*, *Silvia*, *falp*, *Jane*, *MyGeorge*, and *Roberto*.



Skopje/Скопје;150738021 said:


> And it's great that the city authorities have accepted the graffiti as a form of artwork.


Thanks, *George*. Toronto's streetscape would be very dull without its street art. But I wonder if promoting a "Graffiti Alley" is the best way to go about encouraging good artwork? 



openlyJane said:


> I do like the idea of an official differentiation between _street-graffiti-art _and just mindless _tagging_. Tagging disfigures so many of our city streets.


Agree totally, *Jane*. And of course there's a huge difference between defacing and enhancing the streetscape that's not difficult to identify and that all cities should develop policies about. I'm sure that even in Rome there are places for good street art.


----------



## Why-Why

As all likers are now mentioned by name, I'll take this chance to thank everyone who liked one or more of this Queen Street West set: 
*Roberto*, *George*, *falp*, *Igor*, *Silvia*, *Leon*, *capricorn*, *Eduardo*, *danmartin*, *Roman*, *Jane*, *Paul*, *christos*, *Hart*, *metrogogo*, and *MyGeorge*. 
Hope I haven't left anyone out!


----------



## Why-Why

High summer, and time to get out of the big city.
So let's turn the page and start afresh ...


----------



## lazanoo

The area seems to be really bustling, even though the harsh winter that you have now. I just wondered how people in Canada coped with these extreme temperatures just a week ago.
All in all, great thread.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update, Nick! Lovely house kay:


----------



## yansa

Minus 20 degrees C !! That I call a real winter. But such temperatures already
can cause several difficulties for people and infrastructure.
Beautiful panoramas, Nick! :applause:
To my favourites belong this beautiful industrial pic with steam in the icy air,
and the cute yellow house! kay:





Why-Why said:


>


----------



## Leongname

a beautiful view of the city in a vibrant sunny winter day :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000

beautiful shots of the city Nick, the CBD, the Industrial area and the residentials - I can see some heritage houses....


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos once again; well done  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic, clear shots. 

Love the Robert Frost poem...He was made to write about winter 

Have you see the film 'Winter's Bone'? Set in the Missouri Ozarks?


----------



## alexander2000

nice shots - you've shown the character of the city - lovely!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your comments on Hamilton under the polar vortex, *George*, *Roberto*, *lazanoo*, *Roman*, *Silvia*, *Leon*, *Robert*, *christos*, *Jane*, and *Alexander*!

Canadians are generally prepared for winter, *lazanoo*, though that doesn't mean we all love it. It comes fourth in my list of favourite seasons, for example. 

I saw _Winter's Bone_ when it first came out, *Jane*, and loved it. I shall definitely rewatch it now.


----------



## Why-Why

Winter took a while to get going in southern Ontario this year. 
Here's a set from a deceptively mild December, when we thought we might get away lightly this time ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Confederation Beach Park, Hamilton 1: Waterfront Trail*




It’s a gloomy, overcast winter’s day. Time to head down to the beach!




Confederation Beach Park lies in the far east end of Hamilton, about 20 km east of Dundas.
A section of the Waterfront Trail, marked with red dots on the map, runs through the Park. 




This is the western tip of Lake Ontario, with the city of Burlington across the bay.




On rocks just offshore, small colonies of gulls stand stock still, fluffed up against the cold breeze.




Canada geese gather in secluded bays, trying to decide when to head south. 




Less gregarious waterfowl, like this pair of red-breasted mergansers, keep farther offshore. 




As evening approaches, the sky starts to clear. 




The low sun catches the high-rises in downtown Burlington. 
The notch on the Escarpment on the horizon at centre left is Mount Nemo.

[To be concluded]


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! What a wonderful set, Nick!
I look forward to the next set.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, *Roberto*!

And now to conclude this set from the Ontario shore:

*Confederation Beach Park, Hamilton 2: The Naval Memorial*




The Waterfront Trail is well-paved and maintained.




Ancient gnarled willows, like tree-creatures from _The Lord of the Rings_, stand at its side.




Three national flags fly from the yardarms of a mast erected in a nearby field.




Beneath them there appears to be a small cemetery, not easily seen from the Trail.
This is the War of 1812 Naval Memorial Garden.
On 18 August 1813, 53 sailors on the schooners _Hamilton_ and _Scourge_ drowned when their ships capsized in a storm. 
The well-preserved wrecks were discovered in 1973, 90 m below the surface of Lake Ontario off Port Dalhousie.
The Lake continues to hold the sailors’ remains, but these stones commemorate their names.




What is remarkable about this Memorial is that all these sailors were part of an enemy navy!
_Hamilton_ and _Scourge_ were American merchant vessels converted to warships.
They were deployed as part of the invasion of Upper Canada by the USA between 1812-15.
_Hamilton_ had nothing to do with the city we are in. 
The vessel was named after Paul Hamilton, the 3rd US Secretary of the Navy.
But the wrecks lie in Canadian territory, and were discovered by Canadian researchers. 
And Hamilton, Ontario is where the disaster is commemorated.




This stone poignantly recalls that 200+ years ago, children were employed in military operations. 
(And not just on the American side.)




Now the Memorial symbolizes reconciliation between once warring nations ...




... and dusk falls on a peaceful scene.

For many more images from Hamilton, Ontario, please visit my Flickr album.


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Glad to see a new highrise is under construction in downtown.


----------



## Gratteciel

What an interesting story about that Naval Memorial!
Commemorating the tragedy of an enemy army, says a lot about being a great nation.
Very nice new set, Nick!


----------



## yansa

So nice animal pics in set 1, and gorgeous trees in both sets, Nick! :applause:
I'm touched by the story you tell us in part 2!



Why-Why said:


>





Why-Why said:


>


----------



## skymantle

Nice array of shots Why-Why and interesting commentary too.


----------



## Leongname

very beautiful!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your feedback, *Yellow Fever*, *Roberto*, *Silvia*, *skymantle*, and *Leon*!



Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Glad to see a new highrise is under construction in downtown.


That skyline with the construction crane is Burlington's. 
Believe it or not, there is a lot of controversy about the construction of high-rises in the centre of that city.
It's hard to understand what people are objecting to, given that there are already several high-rises in place, as the photo shows.


----------



## Why-Why

And now, back to Dundas and the weather.
Until a few weeks ago, we thought we'd got away with a mild winter.
And then things got ugly, and have remained so ... as we shall see.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> I'll be taking a short break from the forum.
> See you all in the latter part of June.


I wish you a good time, Nick, and am looking forward to your coming-back! :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Belated thanks, *christos*, *Robert*, *DWest*, and *Silvia*!

After three weeks away, it'll take me some time to get up to speed.

In the meantime, here's a set taken in May ...

( ... and please excuse any technical issues. I'm struggling in the continuing absence of Flickr's Camera Roll.) 

*Early Spring Retrospective, Royal Botanical Gardens of Ontario*

It’s the first week of May and spring is eagerly awaited.


RBM039 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

At the RBG’s Rock Garden, only a few of the exotic deciduous trees show any foliage.

RBM018 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

At the Laking Garden, young gardeners tend what will eventually be a spectacular display of irises and peonies. 
Eventually!


RBM005 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

In Hendrie Park, a pair of goldfinches adorn a still leafless tree ... 


RBM013 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

... and my avatar poses against a blue spring sky.


RBM006 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

In a sunny nook, this gentleman is posing too.


RBM027 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

So what’s in bloom?
There’s Japanese cherry blossom at the Rock Garden. 


RBM048 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL] 

This is Wall Rockcress (Arabis alpina), a.k.a. Schneehaube or Snowcap. 
(No, I’m no botanist. I just reproduce the labels that the RBG kindly provides.) 


RBM054 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

This is Hosta (a.k.a. Plantain Lily) “Fire-Island”. It practically glows.


RBM057 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Finally, a beautiful display of Loebner’s Magnolia “Leonard Messel”.


RBM042 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

I’m sitting quietly on a bench contemplating the miniature Eden of the Rock Garden ...
... when I notice I have a companion lying among the shoots in the adjacent flower bed. 


RBM045 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

“A Narrow Fellow in the grass / Occasionally rides ...”
We sit together for a good ten minutes, and I have to say that this Narrow Fellow seems quite companionable. 


RBM067 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Who’s that statuesque Fellow, standing very still by the wall of the Dalgleish Courtyard at the Rock Garden? 
Surely it’s Thomas McQuesten (1882-1948), founder of the RBG and local hero?


RBM066 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Actually it’s _Flora Hominis_ (2017) by Brandon Vickerd, a bronze sculpture commissioned as a tribute to McQuesten. 
Thomas’s face and hands are composed of native plants and fungi.
(The Renaissance painter Giuseppe Arcimboldo (ca. 1526-93) specialized in paintings in a similar vein.) 
This sculpture is intended to show the interdependence of humanity and the vegetable world. 
It’s an admirable concept, though I have to say that face is likely to scare the living daylights out of a sensitive soul.


RBM001 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL] 

At Hendrie Park, one single tulip blooms in the beds leading to the tea house. 


RBM070 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Two weeks later in the same place, and things have livened up considerably.
No more quiet moments of communion with members of the reptile kingdom, I’m afraid.


----------



## Romashka01

Spring, finally 
Nice spring photos, Nicholas! :applause:


----------



## Gratteciel

I'm glad you are back!
As always, beautiful and interesting set.
I loved, among others, the photo of the snake. Great reptile!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful, interesting update, Nick - I enjoyed it very much! :applause:
One of my favourites is the first pic of the snake. 



Spring is on it's way, nothing can stop it!
Also loved your bird pics!


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice updates once again  :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Some great images; especially the snake amongst the shoots. Also a fine piece of public sculpture - of the founder of the botanic garden. I like that a lot. A sort of modern day 'Green Man'.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Welcome back, Nick! Lovely places and I really like the sculpture _Flora Hominis_. kay:


----------



## marlonbasman

beautiful botanical garden...


----------



## shik2005

Beautiful snake, scary guy


----------



## Why-Why

Glad to be back! Many thanks, *Roman*, *Roberto*, *Silvia*, *christos*, *Jane*, *George*, *marlonbasman*, and *Igor*, for your feedback.

*Early Spring Retrospective at the Royal Botanical Gardens of Ontario 2*

Some more back-catalogue images from the various gardens of the RBG from early to mid-May.

RBM079 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Gazebo, Rose Garden, Hendrie Park



RBM003 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Gazebo shadow, Rose Garden, Hendrie Park



RBM008 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Fountain, early May, Hendrie Park ...



RBM083 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

... the same, two weeks later.



RBM029 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Japanese Higan cherry tree, Rock Garden.



RBM035 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Spring awakening, Rock Garden.



RBM052 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Large-cupped narcissi, Rock Garden.



RBM073 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Tulips, Hendrie Park.



RBM081 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Virginia bluebells, Hendrie Park.



RBM091 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Siberian crab-apple tree, Arboretum.



RBM093 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Flowering crab-apple tree, Arboretum.



RBM097 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

Crab-apple blossom, Arboretum.



RBM100 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG][/URL]

More crab-apple blossom, Arboretum.


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely pictures! you gave us a bit of spring  many thanks, Nickolas


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow! Wonderful and colorful. I loved all those beautiful trees and gardens. Great set, Nick!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again; well done :cheers:


----------



## skymantle

Lovely shots Why-Why...beautiful gazebo too.


----------



## yansa

I enjoyed every single picture, Nick! :applause:
Beautiful arboretum - my special love for this wonderful tree:



Why-Why said:


> RBM093 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> Flowering crab-apple tree, Arboretum.
> 
> .


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for following the thread, *Roman*, *Roberto*, *christos*, *skymantle*, and *Silvia*.

Now it's back to base for a few sets focusing on our local main drag, beginning with its rustic end ...

*King Street East and West, Dundas 1: Olympic Drive to East Street*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvNMoG]King Street Dundas by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

King Street is Dundas’s main street, as it contains what is grandiosely referred to as the central business section (in beige above).
But this street, divided into East and West at (misleadingly named) Main Street, goes through many changes in its 3.5 km length.
We’ll follow it from its eastern end at Olympic Drive (the arrow above right) to its western end at the CN Tracks. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvP3ox]KSD022 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

In this first set, we’ll look at the easternmost 700 m. of King E, a world away from the busy downtown thoroughfare.
King Street was first known as Hare Street after William Hare, who built this short street across his property in 1811. 
Then on 24 June 1830, George IV died. He’d served as Prince Regent since 1811, then reigned as King since 1820.
Dundas heard of George’s death two months after it happened; news travelled slowly before the electric telegraph. 
In his memory, and possibly to celebrate the accession of William IV, Hare Street was renamed King Street.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvNw1Y]KSD025 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This section of King Street runs parallel to the Desjardins Canal.
The Canal connected Dundas to Lake Ontario and led to the town’s brief mid-19th century prominence. 
What remains of the Canal here is a fragment, permanently severed by Olympic Drive from its outlet in Cootes Paradise.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvNM7E]KSD012 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Our local Canada geese, like all their breed, have a strong sense of entitlement.
As no tunnel has been provided under Olympic Drive, they saunter across the busy road, defying motorists to stop.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvNDGQ]KSE015 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Although surrounded by roads, the Canal is peaceful, its calm waters beloved of waterfowl and turtles.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvP64H]KSD016 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Its banks are frequented by fishing birds, like this black-crowned night heron.
You can watch them from King East, though you take your life in your hands if you do so ... 
... as there’s no sidewalk along this stretch.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvPc4i]KSE024 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

We’ll take the little looping detour off King East marked on the map.
Part of the south bank of the Canal has just been branded “Canal Park” and boasts a costly new viewing platform.
Strangely, its canopy offers no protection from sun or rain, as the spaces between its beams are open to the elements. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvNpNN]KSE027 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

What you can often view from the platform are colourful local reptiles ... midland painted turtles. 
On summer days they frequently share the little artificial islands in the canal with geese, ducks, and cormorants.
A fervent local campaign to protect the turtles from being squashed by cars has been quite successful.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvNXup]KSE034 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A quasi-military array of nesting boxes has been set up by the Canal bank as part of a Government survey.
(It’s not clear what lies behind the Government’s sudden interest in hole-nesting birds.)


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gvNxtc]KSE017 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

However, the new Government accommodation has successfully attracted bank swallows. 
They perform their acrobatics in the mosquito-rich air above the Canal.
Only occasionally does one sit still long enough to be photographed.

(To be continued)

Please check out my new Flickr album, Norway: From Oslo to Lofoten Islands.


----------



## yansa

Enjoyed your update very much, Nick, especially loved the Canada geese
crossing the street. kay:
What a wonderful picture:



Why-Why said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48251409747KSD016 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
> .


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wonderful! I learn so much from your posts. :applause:


----------



## Romashka01

Great update,Nick! Loved_ 'the Canada geese'_ too  also, among my favorites - KSE017, KSE027, and KSD016




Why-Why said:


> Please check out my new Flickr album, Norway: From Oslo to Lofoten Islands.


These excellent photos must be on Urban Showcase :yes:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks, *Silvia*, *George*, and *Roman* for your kind comments.

Thanks for visiting my Norway album, *Roman*. I've been tempted to add new threads to Urban Showcase, but in the end I find it sufficiently demanding to keep my Dundas thread on track and have decided that I don't need to overcomplicate things at my advanced stage of life. 

To continue where we left off ...

*King Street East and West, Dundas 1: Olympic Drive to East Street (continued)*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA2pgX]KSE039 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Here’s a reverse angle shot from the west (Dundas) end of the Desjardins Canal looking east.
King Street East runs parallel to the bank on the left. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA2whk]KSE040 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Here at the west end of the Canal, there’s a butterfly garden.


KSD081 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr

The terrain here is a jungle of plants and weeds favoured by butterflies.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA1EJG]KSD080 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Stick around long enough here, and you can be almost sure that a monarch will alight photogenically on a butterfly bush (_Buddleia davidii_).


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA2i2x]KSD086 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Occasionally you’ll meet a fellow stroller on one of the overgrown gravel paths. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA2jg6]KSE023 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

We’re now back on King East, which still lacks a sidewalk until you get beyond that puddle.
The wiggly lines on the yellow sign indicates that the Canal often overspills the road after heavy rain.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA8p4j]KSD116 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

On the north side of King Street are some important, if unromantic, Dundas institutions.
There’s the waste water treatment plant (i.e., sewage works), a Little League baseball complex ...
... and one of the town’s main school bus depots.
It may seem incredible that a town as small as Dundas needs so many school buses.
But thanks to Canadians’ dependence on the car, our smaller settlements are typically sprawling and have poor or no public transit.
As we have seen, their outlying areas often have no sidewalks, making the streets dangerous for pedestrians.
So all those school buses reduce the number of car journeys and make life a bit safer for kids.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA2mVp]KSE044 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Before King East turns suburban, there’s another, unexpected Dundas institution.
It’s the clubhouse of the Hamilton Air Force Association, at this location since 1959.
(Dundas doesn’t even have an airport ... there’s no room for one in the Valley.) 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gA1KNu]KSD090 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

On permanent display outside is a Canadair CT-133 Silver Star, the Canadian version of the Lockheed T-33 jet trainer. 
It seems to yearn to join the swallows swooping over the Canal.

(To be continued)

Please check out my new Flickr albums, Norway: From Oslo to Lofoten Islands, and Sweden 2019 covering Malmö and Uppsala.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Yellow school buses; such an American icon.

Fabulous butterfly photo.


----------



## yansa

Again enjoyed your update very much, Nick! :applause:

Phantastic butterfly shot - the pattern of his wings reminds me of stained glass...



Why-Why said:


> KSD080 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr


Lovely shot, made me smile... 


Why-Why said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48299057317KSD086 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
> .


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

At first glance, you think: "oh, such a nice nature photo", but then you notice the signs of civilization in the background...  Great set, as always!



>


----------



## Gratteciel

Two really fantastic updates, Nick!
That closeness of nature with urban life seems fascinating to me.
Your Norwegian album on Flickr is wonderful. I loved the sculptures, sunsets, mountains and waterfalls. in short, everything.
Thank you very much also for your explanations; Always very interesting.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your kind comments, *christos*, *Jane*, *Silvia*, *George*, and *Roberto*!

Yes, *Jane*, yellow school buses are iconic, and here we tend to forget how eloquently they speak of the New World to the Old.

You're right, *George*: "civilization" (e.g., transmission towers, McMansions) is never far from intruding on nature in Dundas.

Thanks for looking at my Norway album, *Roberto*. It's such a photogenic country that even I couldn't go too far wrong.

And now we visit a not-very-photogenic section of King Street, but one close to my heart ...


*King Street East and West, Dundas 2: East Street to York Road*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCVbEJ]KSD095 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The next section of King Street East that we’ll be visiting is only 500 metres long.
It starts at East Street, once the eastern boundary of Dundas, which crosses King at these stop signs.
And it finishes at York Road, a remnant of an old road to Toronto. (York was Toronto’s former name.)
Now King becomes suburban, with mainly businesses on its south side and mainly dwellings on its north.
There’s nothing very remarkable about this block, though as I’ll explain, it has a special meaning for me.
I suppose the brick building on the far left could be considered interesting ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCUypM]KSE048 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... as it’s the back of one of the few stores in the Hamilton area specializing in newly legalized cannabis products.
It used to be an LCBO, i.e., a government-run liquor store ...
... but now Dundas has to go almost to Hamilton to buy wine, whisky, and most craft beers.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCUtAi]KSD103 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A King East business at the junction with Thorpe Street specializes in death.
It’s a funeral parlour with a cool local reputation.
You can order an ecologically-sound metal- and formaldehyde-free poplar casket for a very reasonable price.
They’ll even arrange a suitable funeral for your beloved pet.
That chimney to the right recalls the time when Dundas was an industrial powerhouse.
This area is very close to the former turning basin of the Desjardins Canal, where small factories first congregated.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCV1Hp]KSE047 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

On the north side of the street, a lovely Japanese tree lilac marks the start of residential King East.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCVdyP]KSE053 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

I think we can assume that serious reconstruction is about to happen on this King East lot.
These days, post-industrial Dundas is a very desirable place to live, and infill is the name of the game.
That’s because the scope for further urban sprawl is limited by the shape of the Dundas Valley.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCUuHP]KSE201 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Once upon a time, in the middle of this section of King Street East, stood the building above.
It was deeply set back from the street and on a slight rise as if on a pedestal.
Built in the 1860s, it was made of brick that had later been painted white, and it resembled a Tuscan villa.
The blossom at right was that of a mature cherry tree, which gave yellow fruit.
The villa had a wide lawn at front and a U-shaped driveway that led dramatically up to it.
If this driveway had the lightest dusting of snow, the mailman refused to deliver.
I know all this because more than forty years ago my wife and I rented the upper floor.
There was another couple downstairs, and I seem to remember that a single person lived in the basement,.
My wife and I were married in this villa, and we might even have had our first child there ...
... except the owner was a property developer who planned to tear it and the stone cottage next door down ...
... and build a high-rise apartment block on the site.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCV5n8]KSE059 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The stone cottage (at right above) dated from the 1840s and was also rented out.
According to _Raise the Hammer_, the front of the stone cottage was “built largely of blocks of Kingston limestone, presumably brought in through the [Desjardins] canal as ship ballast.”
(Kingston limestone “is a fine-grained, hard, pure white limestone, of Ordovician age.“)
In spite of posters, protests, and petitions, tenants of the two old houses were handed eviction notices.
Advanced pregnancy made my wife and I unwilling to defy the bulldozers.
So we moved out just before the villa was torn down.
However, the developer had neglected to apply for a demolition permit ...
... so for many years the villa plot lay empty and forlorn.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCV48z]KSE054 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Praise be, the old stone cottage was saved!
This was thanks to a citizen activist who, calling the developer’s bluff, put her money where her mouth was.
“Desjardins Cottage” still stands, now shyly veiled by masses of vegetation. 
Its survival meant there was no room for a high-rise on the available space.
Eventually some inoffensive low-rise condos were built on the site of the villa.
Back in the day, Dundas’s future development was determined at our historic Town Hall.
These days the town’s fate resides in the distant hands of Hamilton City Hall.
Can Dundas now protect its remarkable heritage better than it used to?
I’d like to think so ....


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCUrqg]KSD114 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Where King Street East meets Cootes Drive stands this undistinguished strip mall.
What is apparently a stone wall in the foreground is more interesting than the stores occupying the strip ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCUqkW]KSD115 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... as it is actually one bank of a deep channel for a tributary of Dundas’s main waterway, Spencer Creek.
Dundas is riddled with small creeks, most of which begin on top of the towering Escarpment that enfolds the town.
After heavy rainfall, this channel, holding Sydenham Creek, turns into a raging torrent.
The steel grid at the far end marks where the Creek’s culvert under Cootes Drive begins.
But as the climate gets more extreme, such a drainage arrangement becomes increasingly unsatisfactory.
During unprecedented precipitation in April 2017, the grid became blocked by debris swept downhill by the Creek.
The Creek then overflowed the channel, and basements in the area filled with water two metres deep. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gCV9Qb]KSD111 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Now, beyond York Road, King Street East starts to look like a proper urban main street.
We’ll head into downtown Dundas in the next installment. 

Please check out my new Flickr album, Sweden 2019, covering Malmö, rural Skåne, and Uppsala.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Very interesting story about the villa on the King Street East.


----------



## skymantle

Yeah, interesting background info. Nice post Why-Why. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very interesting as usual!
Thank you for sharing those moments with us, Nick!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your responses, *George*, *skymantle*, and *Roberto*. 

I'm afraid that urban Dundas isn't as photogenic as rural Dundas ...
... but this series counts as a belated homage to my adopted home town (warts and all).

*King Street East and West, Dundas 3: York Road to Main Street*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKtvvi]KSE080 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The next section of King Street we’ll visit is only 350 m long.
It stretches from Cootes Drive, the divided highway that connects Dundas to west Hamilton ...
... to Main Street, where King East becomes King West.
This is the view looking west, with the thickly wooded Niagara Escarpment closing off the horizon.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKtAyE]KSE079 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A zoom-in suggests just how choked with traffic downtown King Street is.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKuot1]KSE060 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

On the corner of King East and York Street (the southern end of York Road) is a physical therapy clinic.
It occupies the oldest documented building in Dundas, a stone house built in 1833.
(Dundas boasts several older buildings, but none whose date can be precisely verified.) 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKtuoi]KSE074 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This single block is Dundas’s equivalent of an inner city, in ways both good and bad.
There’s an interesting array of stores of the kind often found in lower-rent areas ... 
... a charity shop, a used clothing consignment store, a computer repair outfit, a tattoo parlour, a used bookstore ... 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKtJZ2]KSE066 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... and an old-fashioned music store specializing in vinyl albums: Van Morrison, Jethro Tull, David Bowie ... 
... now that’s what I call music!


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKuu8N]KSE065 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Businesses round here appear and disappear like spring snow. 
A pity these folks couldn’t get their burrito act together for more than a few months. 
They’re gone already!


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKudUb]KSE067 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

No idea why this mounted cop was sashaying down the south sidewalk, but he and his steed certainly attracted attention.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKuq9a]KSE070 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

There are also some off-beat establishments, religious or New Agey ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKukqs]KSE073 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

At the corner of Cross Street, a former shoe store is undergoing an elaborate makeover ...
... to turn it into a wheelchair-accessible beauty parlour ... sorry, aesthetician.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gKtGbS]IMG_1627 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

There’s almost continuous construction going on in this area to try to make the various junctions safer.
Dundas has a high proportion of elderly residents who cross King Street slowly.
Traffic is continuous and drivers are distracted, as they hunt for a parking meter while texting their friends.
Incredibly, even the largest trucks are allowed through the centre of town. 
The result can sometimes be fatal for pedestrians. 
Really, the only way to solve the traffic problem on King Street would be to pedestrianize it.
It could be done, and it is done during festivals, but the automobile still rules here in small-town North America. 

[To be continued]


----------



## openlyJane

Some classic album covers in that store....I've been in a Van Morrison phase, myself, the last few days......I love to listen to music in my car.


----------



## skymantle

Cool commentary Why-Why...made me laugh. Like your shots too, 'very real'.


----------



## Gratteciel

A very lively city full of activity. Too bad the "burritos" don't exist anymore. Maybe they weren't very good.
Thanks for the always enjoyable and interesting explanations, Nick!


----------



## yansa

Fascinating updates, Nick! kay:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for the feedback, *Jane*, *skymantle*, *Roberto*, and *Silvia*.

Early Van was great, *Jane*. "Madame George" was my favourite.
I suspect that you're right about the burritos, *Roberto*. The decor could have used a touch-up too. 

And now we continue along King into downtown. As I've covered this area before, I'll try to find some new details ...

*King Street East and West, Dundas 4: Main Street to Market Street*

It’s 750 m, a ten-minute stroll, up King from Main to Market.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRzZjB]KSW163 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

On the corner of King and Main is one of Dundas’s popular watering holes.
Here we see Main heading southeast towards the old Town Hall.
King East becomes King West at Main, and downtown goes upmarket.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRAwkf]KSW103 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The upper floors of the Laing Apartments (1882).


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRzXwP]KSW018 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The ladies’ and gentlemen’s clothier. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRzJVG]KSW160 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This fine foodery has occupied the same location since 1915.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRABKZ]KSW116 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A tiny electric car dreams of being plugged into a European vacation just for two.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRA5jm]KSW151 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A mural hidden in a downtown alley waxes nostalgic about Dundas’s railway past.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRzVpC]KSW017 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The heart of downtown.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRAA4H]KSW134 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The old post office shows off its rustication.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRAUKR]KSW142 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Looking eastward: thanks to the zoom lens, downtown Hamilton seems far closer than it is.
The zoom also emphasizes King’s continuous downward slope away from the Escarpment.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRAs49]KSW161 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Another hidden mural celebrates a century of life on King Street ... 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRALbb]KSW157 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

.... to find it, look for the alley with a roof and a wavy path bordered by astroturf.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRASAF]KSW150 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Our local, offering bangers and mash, a side of mushy peas, and sixteen kinds of draught beer. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gRN8qt]KSW003 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

We’re now on the edge of downtown looking west toward the Market Street traffic lights.
Thereafter a much quieter King curves further to the right as it heads for the hills. 

[To be concluded]


----------



## paul62

:applause:Some very good street shots with information.


----------



## skymantle

Dundas is gorgeous!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Nick!
The street looks pretty good with many trees and flowers. 
Clothing and food stores are very charming.
I really liked the murals.
Thank you!


----------



## yansa

Superb street shots, Nick, and cute electric car. kay:
Very good murals - I particularly love the locomotive.


----------



## Romashka01

Warm and nice photos! _'Water lilies in the reflecting pool'_ - my favorite


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your kind comments on my RBG set, *Eduardo*, *Leon* (very good to have you back), *Roberto*, and *Roman*. 

Time for a road trip ...

*The Road to Fort Erie 1: The Welland Canal at Port Colborne*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcpmod]Road to Fort Erie by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

On this trip we’ll be heading about 120 km southeast from Dundas to Fort Erie.
This will take us across the full length of the Niagara Peninsula.
(“Peninsula” is incorrect: it’s really an isthmus that separates Lakes Ontario from Lake Erie.)
The Niagara River, which flows north from Buffalo to Niagara-on-the-Lake, is on the right of the map.
This river is not navigable because ... Niagara Falls intervenes halfway along!
So since 1829, four canals have been dug between Port Colborne and St. Catherines to accommodate Great Lakes shipping.
Our first stop is Port Colborne at the southern, Lake Erie end of the current, fourth Welland Canal (opened 1932).


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcorF8]FE016 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Welland Canal is 43 km long and can handle vessels up to 225.6 m long and 23.8 m wide.
This is the Canal looking north from the lift bridge at Port Colborne.
Between here and Lake Ontario, the Canal descends almost 100 m, which it does in a series of 8 locks. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcoqnS]FE002 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Clarence Street lift bridge at Port Colborne raises the road high over the Canal as vessels pass through. 
It was built 1927-29 and uses electric motors to lift the bridge to a maximum height of 36.5 m.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcmK1Q]FE014 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This is what the bridge looks like from a pedestrian’s perspective.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcmNMY]FE003 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Now let’s look at some of the vessels in Port Colborne Harbour. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcmNg2]FE004 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

_Atlantic Huron_ is a self-discharging bulk carrier of the Canada Steamship Lines, launched in 1984. 
She’s 224.5 m long and 23.1 m wide, about the maximum size able to navigate the Welland Canal. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcoumZ]FE011 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

_English River_ is a freighter and bulk carrier launched in 1961.
She chiefly carries concrete between various Great Lakes ports.
_Paul H. Townsend_ is also a bulk carrier, launched in 1945. She’s waiting to be scrapped.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcpq51]FE005 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A much smaller vessel, this flag-bedecked sailboat, is moored on this side of the Harbour.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcovgQ]FE007 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

_HMCS Oriole_ is the sail training vessel of the Royal Canadian Navy.
A ketch (i.e., a two-unequally-masted sailboat) launched in 1921, she’s the oldest ship in the Navy!
She was built as a private yacht, then commissioned during World War II.
She can accommodate one officer, five crew, and 18 trainees. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hcoswM]FE018 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This is the view of the end of the Welland Ship Canal looking south towards Lake Erie.
And now, onward to Fort Erie!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

:applause: I'm looking forward to see more from this trip!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new set, Nick!
These Canals and the bridge are a great engineering work; especially for the time they were made. 
Thank you very much for the pictures and for the interesting information you provide.


----------



## Leongname

love those types of bridges, smart construction kay: also very beautiful images of the Welland Canal :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for taking the trouble to provide feedback, *George*, *Roberto*, *Leon*, and *christos*. 

And now, onward to our next destination ...

*The Road to Fort Erie 2: Old Fort Erie - The Exterior*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQAGW]FE024 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

From Port Colborne we drive east along the Erie Lakeshore for about 30 km.
We are heading to Old Fort Erie, a historic location by the Niagara River.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQQUZ]FE035 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Fort occupies a strategic site where the Niagara River flows out of Lake Erie towards the Falls and Lake Ontario.
We’re still in Canada but that’s the Stars and Stripes flying over the old stone fort. 
How so?


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQNtg]FE038 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Let’s enter the gate and find out. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfPNoc]FE061 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Old Fort Erie was built by the British to defend the Niagara frontier against the United States.
The first stone fort here was begun in 1803 and constructed of local Onondaga limestone.
The Americans invaded Upper Canada in the War of 1812 and captured Fort Erie twice: in 1813 and again in 1814.
In the latter year, the Americans withstood a bloody siege by British forces.
During this siege, the fort’s powder magazine blew up, causing carnage among the British.
The siege of Old Fort Erie was the bloodiest episode in the entire War of 1812.
The Americans abandoned the fort later in 1814 and demolished it behind them.
The British reoccupied the site but could not afford to rebuild the fort, and by 1823 it was gone.
The current site is a late 1930s reconstruction of how it looked in 1812-14.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQFES]FE092 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The American flag that’s flying over the fort is the 15-star, 15-stripe version in use during the period 1795-1818.
(It was this form of the flag that moved Francis Scott Key to write “The Star-Spangled Banner” in 1814.
But the flag that inspired him was flying at Fort McHenry in Baltimore, not here.)


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfPTYR]FE036 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Staff dressed in period costume, in this case that of a British musketeer, welcome visitors.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQBPq]FE039 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A 36-pounder smoothbore muzzleloading cannon mounted on a wooden carriage points towards the USA.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQLTY]FE041 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Staff in costume trundle a gun carriage down towards the main gate. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQKan]FE056 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A bastion, i.e., a four-sided projection of the wall of the fort.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfN3k1]FE062 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The revolving gate through which you enter the bastion via a palisade of wooden stakes.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hfQGLV]FE089 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A 9-metre-tall monument to the dead at Old Fort Erie was erected in 1905.
Around the column is carved in relief the Latin inscription, DULCE ET DECORUM EST PRO PATRIA MORI.
This means, IT IS SWEET AND FITTING TO DIE FOR ONE’S COUNTRY.
But there was very little that was sweet and fitting about the deaths on either side at Old Fort Erie.
Check out Pierre Berton’s description of the siege in his history of the War of 1812, _Flames Across the Border_ (1981). 

Next: the interior of the fort.


----------



## elliot

Great set as always thank you.

If we search American history textbooks, we apparently lost the war of 1812 and Canada doesn't exist ;-)

Thank you Bianca for winning the U.S. Open win. It's a start lol.


----------



## Gratteciel

I love visiting your thread, Nick!
What an interesting historical episode. Good thing they decided to rebuild the fort.
I will be aware of the inside photos. Thank you!


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting! Thanks! I have next to no idea about Canadian history, or Britain's role in it. It was never something that was taught in school, unless, I imagine, you specialised in North American history.


----------



## Leongname

a nice observation, Nicholas, of a beautiful place to learn about the history between the nations that live across the water border :applause: 
p.s. a cool shot: https://flic.kr/p/2hfPTYR


----------



## Taller Better

I don't think I've ever visited Fort Erie! Loved the tour. Something similar happened here at Fort York when the American army invaded Toronto during the War of 1812. The magazine was exploded causing untold misery and death, especially amongst the American troops. I wonder if Fort Erie was exploded as a sort of revenge?


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your observations, *elliot*, *Roberto*, *Jane*, *Leon*, and *TB*!

The War of 1812 should certainly be more widely taught, *Jane*. 
It was a thoroughly unpleasant, largely unheroic struggle in which both sides lost far more (in human lives) than they gained (in territory). 
As such it is an epitome of most wars. 
And yes, *TB*, I think you're probably right about an American motivation of revenge behind blowing up the Fort Erie magazine, given that the British had blown up the Fort York magazine the previous year to inflict maximum damage on the invaders. 

And now let's go inside the Fort ...

*The Road to Fort Erie 3: Old Fort Erie-The Interior*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjraQh]FE080 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A staff member in the costume of a gunner in the British Royal Artillery, War of 1812. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjpnRn]FE076 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Oath of Fidelity sworn by British troops in the War of 1812 ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjs9Qa]FE077 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... and the equivalent American Oath of Enlistment.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjs2LW]FE050 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Overcoats and lanterns in the Guard Room. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjs7wY]FE091 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Close-up of canister shot from the War of 1812. 
A tin canister (here broken open) was fired from a cannon. 
The canister held many musket balls like these, and they were sprayed by the explosion. 
The effect was like a giant shotgun blast, lethal up to 250 meters away. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjr7Ep]FE057 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Bunks and a dining table upstairs in the Soldiers’ Barracks. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjs61g]FE066 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Dining table in the Officers’ Quarters.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjscFv]FE068 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Officers’ Quarters: at rear the canopy bed of Capt. Nicholas Kingsley of the British 8th Regiment of Foot. 
In 1813 he died in this bed of mercury poisoning from pills that he was taking for a lung disease. 
The bed is rumored to be haunted. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjrfPa]FE070 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Wolfskin hearth rug in the Officers’ Quarters.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjsaUe]FE071 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

An officer’s boots and snowshoes.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hjpmTA]FE081 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Soldiers’ Kitchen, with a smoky fire burning in the hearth. 

Next: The Niagara River.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel

As I said before, very, very interesting!
The last picture looks like a painting, I loved it!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *christos* and *Roberto*!
And now to the water's edge for a final set from Fort Erie ...


*The Road to Fort Erie 4: The Niagara River*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoDF2n]FE088 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Niagara River, 58 km long, flows north and empties the waters of Lake Erie into Lake Ontario.
Old Fort Erie is only a couple of hundred meters from its west bank.
And here the Niagara River is about 1,500 metres wide. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoFyms]FE086 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Looking straight across the River from near the Fort, you can see the skyline of a city.
It’s downtown Buffalo in New York State: city population 260,000, metro. pop. about 1,000,000.
Buffalo stands at the head of the Erie Canal.
This waterway, opened in 1825, connected New York City’s Hudson River with the Great Lakes. 
The trading opportunities opened up by the Erie Canal led to the phenomenal growth of NYC in the early 19th century.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoFz6D]FE085 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Buffalo initially shared in NYC’s prosperity, but in later years fell on hard times. 
After the opening of the St. Lawrence Seaway in 1959, Buffalo gradually joined the notorious Rust Belt.
But the city has undergone a revival recently, and has much to offer culturally, especially in art and architecture.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoDA58]FE084 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Zooming in, we can clearly see Buffalo’s massive 32-storey Art Deco City Hall (1931) at right, facing the River.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoFB4X]FE103 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Buffalo shore of the Niagara River still bears many scars of deindustralization. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoGmgV]FE093 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

In the first picture in this set you can just make out the arch of a steel bridge in the distance.
If we walk downstream from the Fort for about 2 km, the Niagara River narrows to only 650 metres.
The Peace Bridge (1927), connecting Ontario, Canada with New York State, USA, bridges that narrows.
More than a million trucks in total cross it in both directions each year. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoDyJ2]FE094 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Two trucks heading in opposite directions meet at mid-Bridge.
The USA is by far Canada’s biggest trading partner.
Canadian exports to the US of oil, natural gas, softwood lumber, and dairy products make all the headlines. 
Perhaps Cookies ‘n Creme wafers will be the subject of the next big trade dispute! 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoGjVU]FE097 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This section of the Niagara River has a very strong current as it heads towards the Falls.
The current often runs more than 15 km/h, so boats going upstream had better have powerful engines! 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hoGsg5]FE100 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This female merganser is swimming, or rather being carried, downstream at jogging pace.
Niagara Falls is only 20 km away ... but that’s nothing to worry about when you have wings!


----------



## Gratteciel

Another great update, Nick!
Awesome river and spectacular clouds in the first photo!
Very interesting information about Buffalo City and the old international bridge. Thank you!


----------



## yansa

Loved your pics from the harbour, Niagara River and Old Fort Erie, Nick -
most of all the interior! :applause:


----------



## skymantle

Very interesting commentary Why-Why and pics to match. kay:


----------



## openlyJane

....yes, very interesting commentary. On what foundations has Buffalo re-invented itself, would you say?


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Valley Late Fall Colours 1*

It's late October and close to peak colour in the Dundas Valley.
A pity it's not sunnier, but you can't have everything!


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hX9J8x]LF002 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Let's dive into the woods via a short section of Bruce Trail.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXacNY]Untitled by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The last wildflowers standing are purple asters, here visited by a belated bee.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXcKGM]LF009 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

I'm aiming for high open ground in the eastern part of the Valley ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXcH2B]LF011 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... such as this view to the southwest.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXcFaa]LF013 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A bluebird in a nearby treetop calmly surveys the scene.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXa4S2]LF016 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

These oak leaves are a fine sight.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXckKi]LF027 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Dundas Peak is visible to the far left. The intensely red suburban trees are sugar maples.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXcBcW]LF019 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This old oak has turned a brilliant orange. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXcxPy]LF024 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This apple tree has lost its leaves but not its fruit.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXdu7h]LF025 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The southern arm of the Escarpment forms a vivid backdrop to the Dundas water tower. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXcsM4]LF026 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Amazing shades of yellow! The dead foliage in the foreground is goldenrod.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hXdnW6]LF028 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

That's the downtown Hamilton skyline in the distance.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

Your nature pictures are such a joy, Nick. :applause:
My favourites are the bluebird, the yellow oak leaves and the old orange oak tree
(never seen orange oak leaves before!). And still the wild birds are posing for you. 
Shortly I found this napkins which immediately reminded me of your avatar (and you, of course ):










I often find things in Vienna that remind me of my forum mates and friends.
Looking forward to your part 2! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new sets, Nick!
I loved High Park, one of the fascinating photos on that set, is the maple leaf at Hillside Gardens.
What a great pleasure to see all those beautiful autumnal colors in your update.


----------



## Eduarqui

^^ Guess that Autumn in Dundas could be presented as "THE" Autumn in Canada, looks like a technicolor dream with wings to feel forever free


----------



## Leongname

:applause: :applause: :applause: a such wonderful season, so colourful, clear, and beauty!


----------



## elliot

Magical pics as always.. little wonder you've captured fans in this enormous forum of humanoids lol.


----------



## Why-Why

Always great to hear from you, *Silvia*, *Roberto*, *Eduardo*, *Leon*, and *elliott*. 

And now, as winter descends, time to complete the fall colours set ...

*Dundas Valley Late Fall Colours 2*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZGv6z]LF086 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZLamR]LF063 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Two studies in fall colour on the McCormack Trail. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZGBTh]Untitled by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Sassafras leaves turn a brilliant yellow. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZLcji]LF060 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Low-lying scarlet berries of wayside jack-in-the pulpit (_Arisaema triphyllum_). 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZJT1v]LF032 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Some long shots: Dundas Peak, with the usual edge-lovers at extreme right ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZKS9Q]LF037 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... St. Augustine's Church tower in Dundas pokes through the urban forest, the Burlington Skyway in the distance ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZKaMw]LF039 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... and the downtown Hamilton skyline about 10 km away.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZGs7U]LF029 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The relative positions of Dundas and Hamilton. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZK99M]Untitled by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Fall ground cover on the McCormack Trail. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZGivv]LF068 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The McCormack Trail nears its junction with the Bruce Trail. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hZKYo3]Untitled by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Back on the Bruce on the way home.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful colours again, a very atmospheric walk in fall, Nick! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

A beautiful blue bird a couple of sets up...what is it called?


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again, Nick :cheers:


----------



## elliot

^ditto- what if Toronto was built in Hamilton? ;-0


----------



## Romashka01

wow! lovely sets! my favorite -_bluebird in a nearby treetop_


----------



## Leongname

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year, Nicholas!


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your comments, *Silvia*, *Jane*, *christos*, *elliot*, *Roman*, and *Leon*.

*Jane*, the blue bird is ... a bluebird. Or to be more precise, a male Eastern bluebird. The female is quite different, as this photo shows: 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i4Jkvz]LF014 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

It's too warm for a white Christmas in Dundas this year, and I have no Christmassy photos to match those already posted, so I'll sign off with seasonal best wishes to all visitors to this thread, and see you all soon.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i4LFjw]SSC Xmas Card by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ *Thank you!*

*Merry Christmas, dear Nick!*


Christmas 2019 - Christmas at Home by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Merry Christmas and happy holidays, Nick! May the new year be better, happier and more successful for all of us!


----------



## Why-Why

Very best wishes for 2020 to you too, *Roberto* and *George*. And the same to all visitors to this thread.

My next few sets will be collections of shots taken with my old camera. (It died in November. R.I.P.) We'll begin on home territory ...

*Dundas Miscellany 1*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6Bq3S]DM1 Spring, Victoria Street by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Spring, Victoria Street


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6BA7V]DM3 Niagara Escarpment Geology, Dundas Valley by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Escarpment Geology, Dundas Valley


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6y1Cc]DM4 Beaver Activity, Spencer Creek by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Beaver Activity, Spencer Creek


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6AsDu]DM5 Body Shop, Hatt Street by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Body Shop, Hatt Street


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6ArYr]DM6 Early Fall, Dundas Valley by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Early Fall, Dundas Valley


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6xVeg]DM7 Evening Clouds over Dundas Valley by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Evening Clouds, Dundas Valley


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6AoY3]DM8 Cootes Paradise, Fall by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Cootes Paradise, Late Fall


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6BssX]DM9 1954 Chevy Bel Air by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

1954 Chevy Bel Air, Cootes Drive


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6xTpu]DM11 Dundas from Head of Spencer Gorge by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Dundas via Spencer Gorge


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2i6xSvR]DM10 Sunset, York Road by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Evening Sky, York Road


----------



## elliot

Great shots why-why.

The fact that you engaged so many forumers in a jaded international forum is remarkable... looking in around the Hamilton area lol.

Kudos and Happy New Year.

Escarpment shots always get me.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Wow, that Chevy is gorgeous :drool:


----------



## Romashka01

Happy New Year! Best wishes! Many thanks for your great 2019 updates !


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Nick!
That blue 1954 Chevy Bel Air... wow!
Happy New Year!


----------



## Leongname

Happy 2020, Nicholas! I wish you a great new year!


----------



## Eduarqui

Thank you for sharing these recent pictures, showing autumn masterpieces in color and the skyline of Hamilton with Dundas in foreground, I do enjoy this kind of composition.

Thank you for that kind message of a nice Christmas, and for including other one in my thread, wish a very good 2020 for you and everyone there.

PS: is that Chevy Bel Air 1954 your "second car"? If so, I want a ride, please :colgate: (I have a miniature, scale 1:24, of this car at home, and with same color!)


----------



## yansa

Happy 2020, Nick! 
As always, I love your nature impressions, like... 

Spring 
Escarpment Geology 
Beaver Activity 
Early Fall

... and the Chevy!


----------



## Why-Why

elliot said:


> Escarpment shots always get me.


Thanks for your support, *elliot*. As an Escarpment lover like myself, you may be interested in my ongoing Bruce Trail photoblog.

Glad you enjoyed the Chevy glamour shot, *George*, *Roberto*, *Eduardo*, and *Silvia*. 

And thanks for looking in, *Roman* and *Leon*. Very best to all likers and visitors for 2020.

And now we continue the new year barrel-scraping, this time 60-odd kms to the northeast...


*Toronto Miscellany*

A short set from our local megacity:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaDMNm]DTN001 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaES9u]DTN010 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Two smartphone views of downtown at night from a hotel tower at Yonge and King. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaDSjk]AQ078 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Jellyfish, Ripley's Aquarium of Canada, Bremner Blvd.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaBkWT]TO004 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Steel sculpture "Between the Eyes" (1990) by Richard Deacon, Queen's Quay.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaBjRw]TO016 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Gooderham & Worts Building, Distillery District.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaF6tv]TO033 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Love Locks, Distillery District.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaBxfK]YS025 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Zanzibar Tavern, Yonge Street.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaF1eC]YS054 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

At Yonge and Dundas looking north. 

Finally, four smartphone shots from a hotel tower on Lake Shore Blvd near the CNE:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaDW3C]TX039 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Looking west to BMO Field, home of Toronto FC of Major League Soccer. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaF54X]TX001 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Looking north over the Enercare Centre to the Gardiner Expressway and beyond. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaDXhB]TX019 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Evening falls over Ontario Place to the southwest. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iaDWJn]TX034 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Night comes to the Lakeshore.


----------



## Romashka01

Excellent photo set :applause: My favorite this time: _Jellyfish, Ripley's Aquarium_


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done  :cheers:


----------



## elliot

Thanks for the link why why.

More city shots welcomed as well.


----------



## yansa

I favourite the whole set, Nick. 
But am especially impressed by "Jellyfish", "Evening falls..." and "Night comes...".


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *Roman*, *christos*, *elliot*, and *Silvia*. Feedback always greatly appreciated.

And now a small random collection from the surrounding region ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Golden Horseshoe Miscellany 1*

Here's a potpourri of shots from our local region and beyond:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ietLit]GH01 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Grand River Bridge (1927) in Caledonia, a small town 30 km south of Dundas. 
This bowstring arch bridge was one of the first to be built from reinforced concrete. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ietSMq]GH07 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Rail bridge over the Grand River in Caledonia. 
The Grand at 280 km is the longest river in southern Ontario. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ierzHS]GH05 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Upper Falls at the Devil's Punchbowl, a 33.8 m ribbon waterfall in Stoney Creek, east of Hamilton.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ietTKT]GH04 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The lip of the Punchbowl. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ietM8K]GH08 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A street in Hamilton's central lower city, looking south toward the Mountain (the Niagara Escarpment). 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ieuP6m]GH10 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

In the Stinson district of central Hamilton.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ietNYU]GH11 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Stinson streetscape, Hamilton. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ieuT3Q]GH13 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

1940 Chevy Special Deluxe, Hamilton Bayfront Park.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ieuSdi]GH22 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Ring-billed gull, Port Dalhousie, near St. Catherines, Ontario.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ieuSHX]GH14 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

All Saints Anglican Church (1845), Mount Pleasant, near Brantford, Ontario.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ietQvX]GH26 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Birders, Royal Botanical Gardens Arboretum, Cootes Paradise.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Very interesting set again, Nick, with that beautiful Chevy, the astonishing
stone layers at the Upper Falls of Devil's PUnchbowl, the bird watchers, and, oh -
snow and icicles in your pics! kay:
Vienna hasn't seen any bigger snowfall this year so far. 

Apropos bird watchers - in Austria some people shortly had the chance to
be wolf watchers: In Carinthia a wolf strolled along a ski slope, and he was
photographed while doing so. 

https://kaernten.orf.at/stories/3029813/

To get a wolf pic still is a very rare thing in Austria.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your comments, *Silvia* and *christos*. 
We don't have wolves in this part of southern Ontario, *Silvia*, but coyotes are increasingly common in local urban areas.
They are reputed to devour household pets and disobedient children.
I have glimpsed them once or twice but never long enough to get a photo.

A second mixed bag from our local region:


*Golden Horseshoe Miscellany 2*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igE9ya]GH03 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Queen Elizabeth Way (QEW) bound for Niagara Falls, as seen from Beamer Memorial Conservation Area, Grimsby.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igGxin]GH12 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The Battlefield Monument (1913) at Stoney Creek, near Hamilton, commemorating the centenary of the Battle of Stoney Creek during the War of 1812. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igGDYS]GH15 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Oil tanker moored at Petro-Canada Pier, Lake Ontario, as seen from Burloak Waterfront Park, Burlington.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igGDAx]GH16 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Pearl crescent butterfly, Princess Point, Hamilton. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igHEwz]GH17 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Ruthven Park, a Greek Revival mansion built 1845-47, near Cayuga, Ontario. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igHDSy]GH18 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Peace on Earth shed, Glen Williams, near Georgetown, Ontario. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igGBJB]GH19 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Jeep, Glen Williams. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igHzoo]GH20 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Pedestrian Bailey bridge, Chedoke Radial Trail, Hamilton. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igGyPD]GH28 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Lock Street, Port Dalhousie, Ontario.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igE8e6]GH21 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Male greater scaup, Port Dalhousie harbour.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igE8Th]GH24 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Stub's Grub, Long Point, Ontario. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2igGAZk]GH23 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Beach at Long Point, Lake Erie, Ontario.


----------



## paul62

:applause: Some cracking shots, especially Toronto.:yes:


----------



## yansa

A very nice picture collection, Nick - especially love the butterfly and the
Greek Revival mansion! kay:


----------



## elliot

Brilliant eye as always... when do you publish? (thinkin' good gifts for the family) ;-)


----------



## Why-Why

elliot said:


> Brilliant eye as always... when do you publish? (thinkin' good gifts for the family) ;-)


Thanks for your kind comment, *Elliot*. I do publish ... here in SSC! I don't have to deal with agents or publishers, I get more readers from all over the world than any paper copy could generate, and I get nice quick feedback from readers like you.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your comments, too, *Paul* and *Silvia*. Wish I was half the photographer that you two are!


----------



## Why-Why

And now a final gallimaufry of shots from my old camera.
(The new camera may be slightly better than the old one, but the photographer remains unimproved) ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Dundas Miscellany 2 *

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijNAwX]DM12 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Dundas Peak.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijNya7]DM15 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Swallowtail and coneflowers, Christie Lake.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijPGwr]DM16 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Hint of fall, Dundas Valley.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijNwTE]DM18 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Downtown from the Peak, fall.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijL5Ye]DM20 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Pumpkins, Sydenham Road.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijL4GX]DM2 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Spring, Heritage District.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijL9ae]DM13 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Cedar waxwing, Crooks Hollow.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ikRxLk]DM14(2) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Red-spotted purple butterfly, Christie Lake.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ijLags]GH005 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Monarch Trail, Dundas Valley.


----------



## yansa

Why-Why said:


> Thanks for your comments, too, *Paul* and *Silvia*. Wish I was half the photographer that you two are!


Haha, don't hide your light under a bushel, Nick! 
We all have different styles, but you are at least at the same level like us,
if not better (you and Paul). kay:

I love every single pic of your update!
One of them stands out for me: I never before saw a butterfly from this nice
angle like the swallowtail in your shot.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *Silvia*, though in this case I have to respectfully disagree with you! And thanks to all likers and visitors.

So, with new camera poised, I pay a visit to one of the cultural highlights of our local megacity ...


*Art Gallery of Ontario 1: Some Favourites*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inQEPu]
St. Patrick Subway Station Toronto by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

I've arrived at St. Patrick subway station on my way to the Art Gallery of Ontario (AGO).


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inT86M]
Art Gallery of Ontario Location by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The AGO is on Dundas Street West in central downtown Toronto, a short walk from the station.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inT8XG]
Art Gallery of Ontario Facade Dundas Street by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The AGO (founded 1900) is the largest art gallery in Ontario by area.
It is also one of the three largest art collections in Canada.
Its permanent collection is eclectic, and it's also known for hosting major international special exhibitions.
The AGO's facade and interior spaces were redesigned by locally-born celebrity architect Frank Gehry in 2004-08.
Gehry added a 200-metre-long glass-fronted galleria running along the entire Dundas Street frontage.
The interior renovations are, in my view, more successful than the exterior addition.
The facade is difficult to appreciate fully due to the narrowness of Dundas Street. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inQDj5]
Art Gallery of Ontario Entrance by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

For a long time the AGO was under-visited as its admission fees were very steep.
But in May 2019 it radically changed its admission policy for a one-year trial period.
Now $35 will get you into the gallery, including special exhibitions, for a whole year. 
This is a real bargain and will almost certainly lead to a big increase in visits.
(I have already been twice since I signed up last December.) 
Here I'll be showcasing some of my favourite artworks in the AGO.
These images are *not for commercial use* and are intended solely to encourage wider recognition of the AGO's collection.
I'll also look at the more interesting interior spaces and the urban context of the AGO.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inUgN5]
AGO Circle of Hans Holbein the Younger, Portrait of Henry VIII by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Circle of Hans Holbein the Younger (Germany, 1497-1543), "Portrait of Henry VIII" (oil on wood, later 16th century). 
This portrait of the much-married Tudor king of England (reigned 1509-47) is one of a number of copies.
It's based on a Holbein mural (1537) commissioned by Henry VIII himself.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inQzVm]
AGO Arent Arentsz, Skaters on the Amstel by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Arent Arentsz (Netherlands, 1585-1631), "Skaters on the Amstel" (oil on wood, ca. 1620). 
Note the "ice golfers" at lower right. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inQzvZ]
AGO Balthasar Griessmann, The Judgement of Paris by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Balthasar Griessmann (Germany, ca. 1620-1706), "The Judgement of Paris" (ivory, tortoiseshell, ebony, 1621).


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inQB1Y]
AGO Augustus John, The Marchesa Casati by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Augustus John (Wales, 1878-1961), "The Marchesa Casati" (oil on canvas, 1919). 
In her lifetime, Luisa Casati was a famous Italian bohemian and patron of the arts. 
This is possibly the most popular oil painting in the AGO's permanent collection. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inTajj]
AGO Marion Long, Portrait of Florence McGillivray by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Marion Long (Canada, 1882-1970), "Portrait of Florence McGillivray" (oil on canvas, ca. 1934). 
Toronto-born Long was a member of the Royal Canadian Academy of Arts. 
The sitter, Florence Helena McGillivray (1864–1938), was herself a distinguished modernist landscape painter. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inQCwD]
AGO Andy Warhol, Elvis I & II by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Andy Warhol (USA, 1928-87), "Elvis I & II" (silkscreen ink and spray paint, 1963-64). 
The image of Elvis Presley is based on a publicity still from the Western film _Flaming Star_ (1960). 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inUduG]
AGO Carole Condé and Karl Beveridge, Art as We Are Told... by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Carole Condé (Canada, b. 1940) and Karl Beveridge (Canada, b. 1945), "Art as We Are Told ..." (screenprint and collage, 1975-76). 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2inQC2A]
AGO Sandow Birk, The Horrible and Terrible Deeds and Words of the Very Renowned Trumpagruel by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Sandow Birk (USA, b. 1962), "The Horrible and Terrible Deeds and Words of the Very Renowned Trumpagruel" (lithograph, 2017). 
This caricature was in a temporary exhibition, "Crossing the Line: Political Satire from 1800 to Today." 
The piece was inspired by a set of illustrations by Gustave Doré to the works of François Rabelais. 

[To be continued]


----------



## Romashka01

I'm impressed.. great set!


----------



## yansa

You and your new camera did a good job, Nick! kay:
A wonderful collection of art - I'm struck by the portrait of Henry VIII (though
he isn't a handsome man ).
The Marchesa Casati (fabulous painting!) has something in her face that
reminds me of actress Mia Farrow in her younger years. 

Looking forward to see more! :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! fantastic quality of images - especially the nature images. So clear and sharp.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your replies, *Roman*, *Silvia*, and *Jane*. 
And now, another set of favourites from the AGO:

*Art Gallery of Ontario 2: More Favourites*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqFzFY]
AGO Peter Paul Rubens, The Massacre of the Innocents (detail) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The main special exhibition during my visit was entitled "Early Rubens."
It covered the earlier career of the Flemish Baroque master Peter Paul Rubens (Belgium, 1577-1640).
The AGO's permanent collection contains Rubens' "The Massacre of the Innocents" (1611; detail above).
It was bought in 2002 by Canadian Kenneth Thomson for $117 million, who then donated it to the AGO. 
(Rubens later painted a second version of this canvas, now in Munich.)


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqBSoz]
AGO Peter Paul Rubens, The Dreaming Silenus (detail) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Peter Paul Rubens, "The Dreaming Silenus" (detail) (oil on canvas, 1610-12). 
Ruben's canvasses are so crowded and dramatic that to view the whole of one at once can overwhelm the eye. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqBPdr]
AGO Camille Pissarro, Pont Boieldieu in Rouen, Damp Weather by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Camille Pissarro (Denmark/France, 1831-1904), "Pont Boieldieu in Rouen, Damp Weather" (1896). 
An atmospheric urban scene by the oldest of the French Impressionists.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqBNNP]
AGO Bamum Peoples (Cameroon, Africa), Throne by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Bamum Peoples (Cameroon, Africa), Throne (wood, glass beads, cowrie shells, ca. 1900). 
This remarkable object was carved from a single piece of wood for King Najoya of Bamum (1870-1933).


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqBUoM]
AGO Lawren S. Harris, Winter Woods by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Lawren S. Harris (Canada, 1885-1970), "Winter Woods" (oil on canvas, 1915). 
A fine piece by a member of the Group of Seven, Canada's foremost landscape artists. 
The Group of Seven held its first exhibition at the AGO from 7-27 May 1920.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqBQrt]
AGO Franklin Carmichael, Festive Autumn by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Franklin Carmichael (Canada, 1890-1945), "Festive Autumn" (oil on canvas, 1921). 
A typical Northern Ontario landscape by the youngest member of the Group of Seven. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqFBUk]
AGO F.H. Varley, Study of Joan (Fairley) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

F.H. Varley (Canada, 1881-1969), "Study of Joan (Fairley)" (oil on canvas, 1925-26). 
The British-born Varley was another member of the Group of Seven. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqFtFM]
AGO Berenice Abbott, Pike and Henry Street by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Berenice Abbott (USA, 1898-1981), "Pike and Henry Street" (gelatin silver print, 1936). 
The view is southeast toward Manhattan Bridge, New York City. 
Abbott was a pupil of Man Ray and promoted the photography of Eugène Atget.
She is considered one of the greatest photographers of New York scenes. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqEpfZ]
AGO Henry Moore, Reclining Figure by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Henry Moore (UK, 1898-1986), "Reclining Figure" (plaster cast, 1951).
Moore made a large donation (1967) to the AGO of the original plasters of bronze sculptures placed outdoors. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqFurz]
AGO Norval Morrisseau, Symbols of the Opposite by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Norval Morrisseau (Bingwi Neyaashi Anishinaabek First Nation, Canada, 1932-2007), "Symbols of the Opposite" (acrylic on canvas, 1977). 
A self-taught visionary, Morrisseau is Canada's greatest artist of Indigenous heritage. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqBPsK]
AGO Judy Chicago, Caroline Herschel Test Plate by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Judy Chicago (USA, b. 1939), "Caroline Herschel Test Plate" (paint on porcelain, 1975-78). 
Caroline Herschel (1750-1848) was a German astronomer who discovered several comets. 
This is one of a series of ceramics by Chicago commemorating notable women. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqBMdu]
AGO Abraham Anghik Ruben, The Hunter and the Seamstress by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Abraham Anghik Ruben (Inuvialuit First Nation, Canada, b. 1951), "The Hunter and the Seamstress" (stone, 2001). Ruben was born in a hamlet in the Northwest Territories and now lives in British Columbia. 
This piece is in the AGO's J.S. McLean Centre for Indigenous & Canadian Art.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iqFy2W]
AGO Kent Monkman, The Academy by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Kent Monkman (Fisher River Cree First Nation, Canada, b. 1965), "The Academy" (2008). 
The painting parodies famous artworks as a way of satirizing the misrepresentation of Indigenous people.

[To be concluded]


----------



## yansa

What a great selection of different art you show us, Nick! :applause:
And very good and sharp images!

I can hardly bear the Rubens massacre.
Of course love the Cameroon chair, as I have a special love for African art.
"Winter Woods" and "Festive Autumn" belong to my favourites as well!


----------



## openlyJane

So many treasures....love 'The study of Joan'; the photo of New York; the Henry Moore, especially.


----------



## Salazar Rick

Dundas Valley is amazing!!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your comments, *Silvia*, *Jane*, and *Salazar Rick*. 
Yes, *Rick*, Dundas Valley really is amazing. Long may it remain so!
And now, one final set from my recent trips to the AGO. 
Here we look at the gallery's internal and external context ...

*Art Gallery of Ontario 3: In and Around*


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itxTn7]
Dundas Street West Toronto by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The row of modest lowrise buildings opposite the AGO on Dundas Street West.
Several of the houses have been converted into commercial art galleries. 
The tangle of wires overhead indicates that this is a main east-west streetcar route. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itxNFU]
AGO AIDS Installation, General Idea by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Part of the "AIDS" installation (acrylic on canvas, 1988) on the 4th floor by the collective General Idea (Canada, 1967-94). 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itwFN6]
AGO Henry Moore Sculpture Centre by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

View of the Henry Moore Sculpture Centre. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itubA4]
AGO Morrisseau, Man Changing into Thunderbird by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Norval Morrisseau's "Man Changing into Thunderbird" (6 panels, acrylic on canvas, 1977) takes up a whole wall of the AGO. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itxKzJ]
AGO Life Model Walker Court by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

A male life model poses for amateur artists in the internal Walker Court of the AGO.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itxPxy]
AGO Gehry Staircase by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itwGXR]
AGO Gehry Staircase by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itu5tu]
AGO Gehry Staircase by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Three views of the sculptural staircase of douglas fir designed by Frank Gehry (Canada, b. 1929).
It ascends from Walker Court to the 5th floor of the AGO. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itwGxY]
AGO Galleria Italia by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The interior of Gehry's Galleria Italia on the 2nd floor of the AGO. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itu9hS]
Sharp Centre, OCAD, Toronto by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Will Alsop (UK, 1947-2018) designed the Sharp Centre for Design (2004) on McCaul Street, just behind the AGO.
This building on stilts is an extension to the Ontario College of Art and Design University (OCAD). 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itxNba]
Alsop, Sharp Centre, OCAD, Toronto by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The view of Alsop's Sharp Centre and the downtown skyline from the fifth floor of the AGO. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2itwK63]
Art Gallery of Ontario Dundas Street West Toronto by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Goodbye to the AGO, at least until next time ...


----------



## yansa

Love the "Man Changing into Thunderbird", Nick.
Beautiful pictures of the Gehry Staircase! :applause:
Some spectacular architecure shots (with reflection) as well.


----------



## Gratteciel

Toronto is a great city! Excellent night photos.
The last two photos of the 1685 set are spectacular.
I loved the rail bridge over the Grand River, snowy Hamilton and the Red Chevy.
The Swallowtail on pink coneflowers is a fascinating photo. I loved.
The Art Gallery of Ontario has some invaluable works. Wow!
With old or new camera, your photos have always been great and your comments very interesting. Thank you, Nick!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your "reflections," *Silvia*. And very good to hear from you again, *Roberto*. 
Thanks to likers, too. Feedback, especially the positive kind, is what keeps us contributing to Urban Showcase. 

And now, back into the Valley ...


*Griffin House, Ancaster*

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwZFG3]
GH05 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

It's midwinter in the Dundas Valley. 
When the trees are leafless, the contours of the land stand out in sharp relief.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwWaHY]
GH02 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

There's a light dusting of snow in shady areas but it's cold enough that the trail is firm under foot. 
No wellies, cleats, icers, or snowshoes needed today.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwW8zp]
GH03 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

The colours on this day of low, heatless sun are subdued but appealing.
Mother Nature is always so tasteful!


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwZThn]
GH07 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

And even in January she scatters lovely semi-abstract compositions across the Valley. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwW4Z8]
GH10 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Mineral Springs Road winds through the centre of the Valley.
Just off it, a small building sits on a rise ...


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwVVzn]
GH15 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

... that on closer inspection reveals itself to be a historic property.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwYD9Z]
Griffin House by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

(We are in the centre of the forested Dundas Valley, about 7 km southwest of Dundas town centre.
This is an area formerly in the neighbouring village of Ancaster.)


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwYD55]
GH16 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Griffin House is a modest 1.5 storey clapboard farmhouse that's almost 200 years old. 
It and the 50 surrounding acres were sold in 1834 to Enerals Griffin (1794-1878) and his wife Priscilla.
Enerals, an African American, was probably born into slavery in Virginia and may have later lived in Ohio.
It's not known how he managed to get into Upper Canada in 1829. 
It's been speculated that the "underground railroad," that helped slaves escape into British territory, was involved. 
Given that social conditions of the time didn't favour visible minorities ...
(American slave-catchers would search Upper Canada for fugitives ...
... and slavery itself was only finally abolished in the British Empire five years _after_ Enerals came to Upper Canada) 
... it's hardly surprising that Enerals was not forthcoming about his origin. 
Whatever the case, by 1834 he was prosperous enough to buy this property for £125.
He then turned it into a successful farm and bequeathed it to several generations of his descendants. 
The Griffin family kept the house until 1988, then sold it to Hamilton Conservation Authority. 
It's been restored to how it may have looked pre-1850 and is now a small museum dedicated to Black history. 
Griffin House is closed in winter, but you can take of virtual tour of the interior courtesy of Hamilton Civic Museums. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwZJcZ]
GH24 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Griffin House has a dining-room/kitchen and living room on the main floor and two bedrooms upstairs.
It also has a basement-cum-root cellar for storage.
By 1877 as many as three adult Griffins and eight children lived in this small house together.
They may have been crowded, but at least they were free. 
Griffin House is now a National Historic Site of Canada. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwW2VJ]
GH23 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This is the view north over the Dundas Valley from the front door of the Griffin House.
What was once Griffin farmland has been returned to nature by the Conservation Authority.
But the modern world encroaches: suburban villas line the crest of the Escarpment on the horizon. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwYB3e]
GH27 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

This broken-down outbuilding has almost been reclaimed by the surrounding vegetation.


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwZKwh]
GH37 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Behind the Griffin House there's a neat little waterfall ... one of the hundred or so in the Hamilton area. 
It's never been cold enough this winter for the local creeks to freeze for very long. 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/2iwYzMU]
GH29 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr[/URL]

Time to take one of the many Valley trails homewards.


----------



## TM_Germany

Very nice photos! It seems like such an interesting and diverse place! I also enjoyed the displays of art!


----------



## yansa

We can feel your close connection to and love for nature in every pic you take, Nick. 
Some of my favourites are "semi-abstract compositions" and "neat little waterfall"
(with the beautiful moss)! :applause:
Interesting story about the Griffin House, an atmospheric place.


----------



## openlyJane

Just love that Frank Gehry staircase a couple of sets up......

It must have been wonderful and intriguing coming across that historic wooden house in the woods.....so atmospheric and resonant.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very interesting story of the Griffin family and their establishment in Canada and their long stay in that house.
Thank you for sharing the story and the photos, Nick.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *TM*, *Silvia*, *Jane*, and *Roberto*!
Your feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## Why-Why

And now we return in midwinter to a viewpoint we have visited once before.
This time someone in the foreground tries to steal the show ...


----------



## Gratteciel

I loved this new set, Nick!
Great photo of the ruined house; It looks like a haunted house.
The photo of the trees and you reflecting in the glass is fantastic!
All other photos are also excellent


----------



## Why-Why

Good to hear from you and many thanks, *Leon* and *Roberto*.
To continue with the Burlington set ... finally, I have reached downtown:









BGT109 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
This huge poster attached to a multistorey carpark suggests that Burlington has a utopian self-image. 
But then there is some evidence that Burlington is a very good place to live.
In 2019 it came first out of 415 cities and towns in _Maclean’s_ magazine’s ranking of Canada’s Best Communities. 









BGT098 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
This is the lakefront at Spencer Smith Park in downtown Burlington.
Spencer Smith (1870-1955) was born into poverty in the East End of London, England.
In 1885, he and other teenaged boys from disadvantaged urban backgrounds were shipped to Canada.
This was in the hope or expectation that they would thrive in rural trades.
Burlington was largely rural in the late nineteenth century, and Smith did thrive.
Some time after 1900 he opened a grocery store near this spot that proved very successful. 
Later he became a pillar of the local horticultural society. 
He had a specific vision for beautifying the Burlington waterfront, and this is its realization.









BGT100 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
I visited Spencer Smith Park in January, long before the current pandemic lockdown.
As you can see, except for certain notorious winged Canadians the park is not a hive of activity in midwinter. 
In good weather, however, the park teems with visitors, a fitting memorial to Spencer Smith.









BGT107 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
This is the 137 m Brant Street Pier in Spencer Smith Park, opened in 2013.
The tall structure on it is a 12 m beacon that illuminates the pier with coloured lights.
The pier’s construction was slow, dogged with problems, and very costly, though the result is quite elegant. 
When I visited, access to the pier was closed as a result of uncertain weather conditions. 









BGT104 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Spencer Smith Park also hosts the Canadian Naval Ships' Memorial Monument, unveiled in 1995.
It’s dedicated to the memory of the 31 warships, 2,024 naval personnel, 75 merchant ships, and 1,466 merchant seamen lost during World War II.
The flags are (from left to right): the Canadian national flag, the white ensign of the Royal Canadian Navy, the red ensign of the Merchant Navy, and the Ontario provincial flag. 









BGT106 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Nearby, a smaller monument memorializes the common sailor with a touching anonymous verse. 









BGT112 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
At the eastern edge of the park, Bridgewater Residences, an enormous hotel and condo development, nears completion.
(This was probably not part of Spencer Smith's vision.)
One hopes that when it’s completed, there’ll be a publicly accessible path along the lakeshore.









BGT114 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The main north-south drag in central downtown Burlington remembers Joseph Brant … 









BGT117 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… and standing in the grounds of City Hall, this sign notes his place in local history. 
That history needs some updating:
Burlington became a city in 1974. Its population at the last census (2016) was 183,314.
It’s increasingly seen as an outer suburb of the Greater Toronto Area (GTA).
There are three GO Train stations in Burlington enabling commuters to get to Union Station. 
But Burlington is also considered part of the Hamilton Census Metropolitan Area.
Only the Royal Botanical Gardens and some cemeteries separate the built-up areas of Burlington and Hamilton. 
Burlington also forms a part of the Regional Municipality of Halton along with Oakville, Milton, and surrounding rural areas. 









BGT116 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr 
There are a few historic buildings in downtown Burlington.
This charming British-style pub began life as a hotel in the later 1800s.









BGT120 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Burlington, somewhat staid and residential, is not known for its quirkiness.
Still, down a blind alley downtown, there is a store selling all sorts of interesting bric-a-brac …









BGT119 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… such as this framed image of rock icon Jim Morrison with a marijuana leaf at no extra charge. 

(To be concluded)


----------



## paul62

Nice updates, Nick.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

I really like this one... 



>


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Nick


----------



## Salazar Rick

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Why-Why

Good to hear from you, *Paul*, *George*, *christos*, and *Salazar Rick*!
Now a final set from my Burlington visit in midwinter:

*Burlington Beach Strip: From the Canal to Downtown 5*

Downtown Burlington doesn’t really have a compact historic area like neighbouring Oakville’s ...









BGT123 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… but there are some well-preserved older houses.
This one’s the Middleton House/Blathwayt House (1888) on Ontario Street: 
“[It] can be described as a “Carpenter Gothic” style of architecture from the picturesque period of Victorian Vernacular architecture of Burlington. It features ornate mouldings, cornices and a finely detailed parapet.” 
(Description from “A Walking Tour of Heritage Burlington.”) ... 









BGT124 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… and this one’s the George Blair House (c. 1885), on Burlington Avenue: 
“a two-and-a-half storey brick structure with a truncated hipped roof broken by small pedimented gable dormers at the front and side, and by a pedimented offset gable over the projecting front bay-window wing. The professional carpenter’s craft is well illustrated by the roof brackets.” 
(Description source as above)









BGT140 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
My final destination on this visit is the Art Gallery of Burlington.
Founded in 1978, it occupies an unprepossessing building on Lakeshore Road opposite Spencer Smith Park.
Much larger inside than it looks on the outside, the gallery specializes in contemporary ceramics. 
Here are a few striking pieces from its collection: 









BGT128 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Eden Bender (Canada), “Unknown Identity” (paper, clay, mixed media, c. 2005).









BGT129 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Ken Ferguson (USA, 1928-2004), “Mermaid Platter” (thrown brown stoneware, c. 1984).









BGT131 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Ann Cummings (USA/Canada, b. 1947), “Mad Hatter’s Teapot” (red earthenware, c. 1988).









BGT133 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Ying-Yueh Chuang (Taiwan/Canada), “It Blooms on the Day…” (cast porcelain, 2005).









BGT134 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
And a piece of visual art by a ceramist:
Paul Mathieu (Canada, b. 1954), “The Empire of Senses” (mixed media on paper, 1993).









BGT135 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
And who’s the artist responsible for this large installation just outside the gallery?









BGT136 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… no, just a piece advertising the products of this well-known local business. 









BGT053 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
That’s all from Burlington for the present!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62

Very nice, Nick. 5th picture up👆 reminds me of the microscopic coronavirus.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great! Beautiful houses in the first two photos! 

Lovely art too! (Especially "Unknown Identity", very disturbing and great in the same time!)

But this kind a reminds me of our current invisible enemy (the COVID-19 or the Coronavirus):



>


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful new sets, Nick!
I liked the poem and of course all the photos and comments.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *christos*, *Paul*, *George*, and *Roberto*, and hope you're bearing up under these extraordinary conditions. You're right, that ceramic does look like the coronavirus! 
I too have been no farther than the supermarket for some time, but I still have a few unposted sets from the Time Before.

The following post is dedicated to* Geoff Fox*, teacher, writer, scholar, and bird-lover, on the occasion of his eightieth birthday.

*Urban Birds III: Another Dozen Favourites*
Here’s a third collection of a variety of birds photographed locally.
About 386 species have been observed in our area, making it one of the richest birding territories in Ontario. 
A few of these images have appeared before in this thread, but most are new. 









IMG_9514 (2) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*1. American Kestrel.* (Courtesy Mountsberg Raptor Centre), Royal Botanical Gardens Centre, Burlington. 
Mountsberg Raptor Centre takes in birds of prey that have been injured in the wild.










RBA163 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*2. Brown-Headed Cowbird.* RBG Hendrie Valley Sanctuary, Burlington.
This species is a brood parasite, laying its eggs in other birds’ nests.










LF013 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*3. Eastern Bluebird.* Dundas Valley Conservation Area, Dundas.
Only the adult males have this intense blue colouring. 










TCS057 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*4. European Starlings.* Church Street, downtown Toronto.
These birds, introduced into New York’s Central Park in 1890, have adapted well to North American urban life. 










IMG_9540 (2) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*5. Great Horned Owl.* (Courtesy Mountsberg Raptor Centre), Royal Botanical Gardens Centre, Burlington. 
Mountsberg Raptor Centre aims to raise public awareness about native birds of prey. 










SC043_zpsatgqauvc by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*6. Indigo Bunting.* Dundas Valley Conservation Area, Dundas.
This beautiful dark blue bird looks black unless sunlight hits it the right way. 










IMG_9516 (2) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*7. Merlin. *(Courtesy Mountsberg Raptor Centre), Royal Botanical Gardens Centre, Burlington. 
Mountsberg’s raptors are permanent residents who cannot be released into the wild. 










BR005 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*8. Northern Flicker.* Bronte Village, Oakville.
A large woodpecker that spends much of its time foraging on the ground. 










BR041 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*9. Red-Necked Grebe.* Bronte Harbour, Oakville.
These waterfowl have a distinctive courtship ritual involving loud laughter.










BH014 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*10. Red-Tailed Hawk.* Burlington Heights, Hamilton.
An immature example of Ontario’s most common raptor. 










HB07 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*11. Ruby-Throated Hummingbird.* Back yard, Dundas.
This one’s a female as she lacks a red throat-patch. 
Scarlet bee balm (_Monarda didyma_) is very attractive to hummingbirds. 










IMG_9596 (2) by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*12. Sharp-Shinned Hawk.* Dundas Valley Conservation Area, Dundas.
An accipiter (woodland hawk) that preys on smaller birds. 

To see my earlier posts in this vein, please visit Urban Birds I and Urban Birds II.


----------



## Romashka01

Loved these beautiful birds! I especially like pics #5 (owl) and #11 (kolibri)


----------



## Gratteciel

Great pictures of birds, Nick! I loved.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates and well done


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for the feedback on the birds, *Roman*, *Roberto*, and *christos*.
Now let's return to urban matters with a short visit I made to "Old" Toronto in January this year ...

*Toronto: Church Street and Vicinity 1*

Church Street by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
This stroll through downtown Toronto takes us northbound 3.4 km from Union Station to Bloor Street West via Church Street.
Church Street is the first major north-south thoroughfare east of Yonge Street. 
Church Street is known for … its churches! and for Toronto’s original gay village at the junction with Wellesley Street. 
It also runs through the campus of Ryerson University (1993), the fourth largest in Canada by enrollment.


TCS001 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A down-at-heel beaver adorns the Dominion Public Building, a huge government edifice (1926-35) on Front Street.
The building, just east of Union Station, is to be developed into condominiums.
Hopefully its Beaux-Arts façade will be preserved and restored.


TCS003 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
In a well-preserved former bank building at Front and Yonge is the Hockey Hall of Fame.
Outside stands this Canada ‘72 Millennium Tribute to Team Canada’s September 1972 victory over the Soviet Union. 
For many Canadian hockey fans, this remains the greatest moment in the history of their sport. 


TCS005 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The brutalist St. Lawrence Centre for the Arts (1970) is a block further east on Front Street.
It’s a two-auditorium arts complex, a rental house hosting a variety of musical and theatrical performances.
Let's hope it'll be back in action soon. 


TCS009 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
In Berczy Park, a small plaza near where Front and Wellington Streets converge, there’s a three-tier fountain …
… featuring cast-iron statues of 27 dogs and one cat. 
The dogs are all focused on …


TCS010 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… the golden bone at the fountain’s apex. 
This whimsical installation (2017) was designed by Montreal landscape architect Claude Cormier. 



TCS011 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Looming over Berczy Park is the distinctive profile of the L Tower (2015), a residential building.
At 58 floors and 205 m, it’s currently the 20th tallest building in Toronto. 
“L” stands for (Daniel) Libeskind, its architect. 


TCS014 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The Gooderham Building at Front and Wellington is Toronto’s miniature version of New York’s Flatiron Building. 
On the side overlooking Berczy Park is this trompe l’oeil artwork, _The Flatiron Mural_.
It’s by Derek Michael Besant (Canadian, b. 1950). 
Can you tell which windows are real?


TCS017 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Now we’ve reached the intersection of Front and Church Streets, near the St. Lawrence Market.
From this point we will amble slowly north up Church Street. 


TCS022 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The first major church we encounter is St. James Anglican Cathedral (1853) at King and Church. 
It’s constructed of white brick and Ohio sandstone in Gothic style. 
Its spire (92.9 m) is Canada’s tallest. 
This cathedral houses the oldest Christian congregation (founded 1797) in the city.
It’s also the seat of the Anglican Bishop of Toronto.


TCS023 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
We’re at the corner of Church, looking west down the canyon of Adelaide Street. 
The tower marked “Deloitte” is Bay Adelaide East Tower (2016, 44 floors, 196 m), the 25th tallest in Toronto. 
This area is still considered “Old Town” Toronto, though there’s not much historic residue around here. 
This section of Adelaide does at least boast a semi-segregated bike lane for a couple of blocks … 


TCS025 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… and it helps to be segregated from traffic when you’re carrying this amount of stuff.

(To be continued)


----------



## Leongname

such a lovely fountain


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Great walk! I really like the mural. The architecture of some of the buildings is just amazing!


----------



## Romashka01

Great and interesting photos! I especially like the fountain and the mural 





Why-Why said:


> Can you tell which windows are real?


only two?


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Nick!
Among my favorites: the fountain with the dogs, the beautiful skyscraper and the mural.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## yansa

I love every picture of your update, Nick, especially the fine humour of "Sensational Samos" and "A Delivery from Poland". 
In Austria we also know the legend of storks bringing the babies.


----------



## Why-Why

Good to hear from you, *Roberto*, *TB*, *Roman*, *christos*, and *Silvia*. 
The legend of the stork (or crane) bringing babies was popular in Victorian times, as it was a way of avoiding telling children the facts of life. I gather the association of these birds with human fertility is very ancient (dating back to ancient Egypt and beyond) but was popularized in the 19th century by H.C. Andersen in his horrifying fairy tale "The Storks," which I don't recommend telling to children at all!
And now back to the home patch ...

*Dundas: Around Town 2*

DAT111 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*High as a Kite*


DAT121 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Blacksmith Cottage*


DAT112 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Sleepy-Time Mural*


DAT114 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*St. Augustine and the Angels* 


DAT115 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*The Yellow Door*


DAT116 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*The Pride of Baltimore*


DAT117 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Made in Dundas*


DAT118 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Bi-Level Picnic*


DAT119 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*The Little Magnolia*


DAT120 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Motherly Love*

[To be concluded]


----------



## paul62

Nice shots, Nick. Looks like you`re having decent weather over there too.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Nick!
My favorites are Motherly Love and those beautiful, colorful trees.


----------



## Why-Why

Nice to hear from you, *Paul*, *christos*, and *Roberto*.
As current circumstances don't permit wandering farther afield, here's another set from my local patch ...

*Dundas Around Town 3*

DAT122 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Heritage District *


DAT123 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Cabinet of Curiosities*


DAT125 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*What's Holding You Back?*


DAT126 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Pretty in Pink*


DAT127 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Forget-Me-Nots*


DAT128 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Here's Looking at You, Kid*


DAT132 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Sydenham Creek*


DAT133 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Red and White*


DAT134 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Little Rock Garden*


DAT142 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*No Playing Allowed*


----------



## Why-Why

Followers of this Discussion may be interested to learn that, as a result of recent events, a petition to rename Dundas Street in Toronto is currently circulating.
I described the origin of this street’s name, and its connection to the small town where I live, in two consecutive posts some years ago: Dundas Street 1 and 2. 
Briefly, John Graves Simcoe, first Lieutenant Governor of Upper Canada (now Ontario), named the British colony’s first military road “Dundas Street” (ca. 1793) after his friend, Henry Dundas (HD), a prominent Scottish Tory politician.
HD, 1st Viscount Melville (1742-1811), who has a huge column and statue to his memory in Edinburgh’s New Town, was a controversial character even in his own time. Scots are currently debating the future of the grandiose Edinburgh memorial. 
That’s because HD is now remembered for his political actions in deferring the abolition of slavery in the British Empire by some years. Though apparently not against abolition, he wanted it to happen gradually so as not to damage his colleagues’ vested interests. But his actions certainly led to the needless deaths and certain misery of many. 
The Wikipedia article on HD offers much useful context, though when it notes that Simcoe “named the town of Dundas” after HD, it is mistaken.
Dundas, originally settled from about 1787 as “Coote’s Paradise,” was later renamed for the first of several “Dundas Streets” that originated in the settlement, and not directly for HD himself. 
As HD never visited Canada and played no direct role in its history, I see no reason why he should continue be commemorated so widely in southern Ontario. 
I therefore have no objection to the renaming of the Dundas Streets in the area, as long as the reason for this is fully understood, debated, and approved by those who live along them. 
As for the town where I live, I doubt if more than a tiny fraction of the townspeople are aware of the origin of its name. There is no statue of HD here, though one of our main thoroughfares is called Melville Street, after HD’s aristocratic title.
There is likely to be strong local resistance to renaming Dundas, even though its original name, Coote’s Paradise, is definitely more colourful and appealing.
That’s partly because, against the wishes of most of the inhabitants, Dundas lost its autonomy and was absorbed into the City of Hamilton in a forced “amalgamation” in 2000. 
Dundas is older than Hamilton and is a self-contained historic valley town. To treat it as a mere suburb of a much larger post-industrial city shows a lack of historical understanding and respect.
Thus Dundas people are careful to assert the town’s independence, and the retention of Dundas’s name in postal addresses, road signs, etc, testifies to this popular sentiment. The name of the town thus carries a very positive meaning for the townspeople. 
The progress of the renaming debate will be very interesting to follow.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Hey, Nick, I've read about this in the media in my country just this morning, they were covering the events in Scontland and one thought just flashed in my mind - like, wait a minute, there is a town in Canada named Dundas. 

I hope everything will be resolved in the best interest of all people, especially those who live there.


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Nick!
In your neighborhood there are very beautiful houses.

I don't think it's easy to rename Dundas Street. First because it is a fairly well-known street and second because, in general, people are reluctant to change.
Some years ago, the name of my city was taken from "Distrito Federal" and only Mexico City was left. Still some people keep saying "Federal District".
Anyway, I hope that most people will be happy with the decision that will be made regarding the name.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your views on renaming, *George* and *Roberto*. 
It's a very emotive subject. People strongly resist renaming familiar places.
Perhaps that's because they feel that, as everything else in the landscape changes, names ought to remain the same. 
I'll report if and when further renaming initiatives occur.
In the meantime, a final set from locked-down Dundas ...

*Dundas: Around Town 4*

DAT136 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Old Stone Cottage*


DAT206 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Holy Family*


DAT208 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*New Paint Job*


DAT209 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Valley Town Mall*


DAT214 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Helicopter Landing Area*


DAT216 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Innocence*


DAT227 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Experience*


DAT218 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Fishing the Creek*


DAT222 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*In Her Wake*


DAT223 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
*Evening Reflection*


----------



## Gratteciel

What a lovely set, Nick! Thank you!


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice photo updates; well done


----------



## Taller Better

Romashka01 said:


> Up till today I thought - only in Ukraine people know the myth that storks deliver babies
> 
> Great pics, Nick!


LOL! And apparently you would find babies in the cabbage patch, under a big cabbage leaf!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your comments, *Roberto*, *christos*, and *TB*. 
As the lockdown has eased slightly here, it's time to wander farther afield.
Here's a first set from the shore of Lake Ontario west of downtown Toronto:

*Toronto Humber Bay Park East 1*

TMC031 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
In Etobicoke, about 10 km west of downtown Toronto, a forest of towers stands along the Ontario Lakeshore. 


Humber Bay by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
We're in Humber Bay Park East, at the bottom left corner of the map.
This park is not actually on the Humber River, which debouches into Lake Ontario 1 km to the northeast.
Instead it flanks the smaller Mimico Creek. 


TMC001 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
From the Gardiner Expressway or the Lakeshore West GO Train, this area looks like a callow construction site.
Developers are throwing up as many condominium towers as the small area allows.
But from the Lakeshore itself things look rather better. 
Ignoring the misspelling on the sign, let's follow the arrow down to the water’s edge …


TMC002 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… past architecture that is … well, I’m lost for words! 
(Are those chimney pots on that highrise for real?) 
It helps that the sky today is a Mediterranean blue. 


TMC003 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Once we’ve reached the water, we can relax along a generous, nicely developed promenade.
(The large public car parks are closed for the lockdown, so the relatively few pedestrians will be locals.) 


TMC004 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
This fellow suns himself on a rock no more than two metres from the promenade. 
A very urbane Midland painted turtle!


TMC025 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
We’re in Condoland, where developers outdo each other with height, density, and fanciful names! 
At left is the Sky Tower Eau du Soleil (2019, 228 m, 66 storeys, 750 units), currently the tenth tallest tower in Toronto.
It’s Canada’s tallest skyscraper outside a central business district, at least for the moment.
It’s connected at podium level to the Water Tower Eau du Soleil (2019, 179 m, 49 storeys, 330 units).


TMC030 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The three condos with pointed roofs on Lake Shore Boulevard are the Beyond the Sea and Star Towers. 
They comprise a total of 831 units and were completed in 2012. 
The tallest is the Star Tower (151 m, 44 storeys).
On the right are the four Westlake condos, the tallest of which boasts 48 storeys (153m, 2015).


TMC045 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The round tower is the Waterscapes at 80 Marine Parade (2014, 30 storeys, 344 units).
Each of its units is described as a “sizable” 645 square feet (60 sq m) … 
… but if you’re tempted by such generosity of space, too late, they’re sold out. 
Look carefully at the tall square-topped tower to its left … 


TMC044 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
… it offers a verbal thanks to medical staff on the front lines during the COVID-19 pandemic. A nice touch. 

The waterfront park, which we’ll explore more fully soon, has been in place since 1984. 
That's fortunate, as if it hadn’t been, the condos would probably have colonized the water’s edge by now.

[To be continued]


----------



## yansa

Sleepy-Time Mural, The Pride of Baltimore, Bi-Level Picnic, Little Rock Garden, Old Stone Cottage, In Her Wake, the turtle... - just some of my favourites, Nick! You always find so nice and witty picture descriptions!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great buildings, parks and everything!


----------



## Romashka01

I like _Sky Tower Eau du Soleil.. _
Nice and interesting pics,Nick!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Why-Why

Always great to hear from you, *Silvia*, *Roberto*, *Roman*, and *christos*. 
Let's continue our exploration of Humber Bay Park on the next page ...


----------



## Why-Why

*Toronto Humber Bay Park East 2*

TMC023 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
In one of the Park’s quiet bays, you could almost forget where you are.
This set suggests that the natural world, if given sufficient space, can coexist with high-density urbanization. 


TMC020 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A promontory allows an unobstructed view to the northeast of Toronto’s downtown skyline. 


TMC032 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A red-winged blackbird fledgling lets me get much closer than an adult would. 


TMC017 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Hard to imagine the downtown skyline without the iconic CN Tower (1976, 553 m). 
It seems to looms over BMO Field, home of Toronto FC of the MLS and the Toronto Argonauts of the CFL.
Toronto’s tallest skyscraper is still First Canadian Place (1975, 298 m) at left …
… though it’s due to be surpassed by at least two towers currently under construction. 
The building on the left of the CN Tower topped by a “cross” is the TD Canada Trust Tower (1990, 261 m). 
The cross is actually a spire with the bank’s logo across it. 


TMC062 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr 
A swan nests among the reeds not 100 m from the wall of condos.


TMC011 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A fishing boat disturbs a flight of cormorants.


TMC043 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A robin disapproves of my trespassing on its territory. 


TMC051 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A long boardwalk crosses a quiet inlet under the Eau du Soleil condo complex. 


TMC058 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A faux-antique birdhouse has a condo tower as backdrop. 


TMC060 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The pedestrian bridge over the mouth of Mimico Creek, with Lake Ontario behind. 

[To be concluded]


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## openlyJane

Yes, the CN tower is the defining element of the cityscape.

Love that faux bird box. I want one. It would make a great tree house for kids.


----------



## christos-greece

I would like to see more photos if it possible


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful update, Nick! 
The CN Tower is the absolute icon of the Toronto skyline.


----------



## Romashka01

Superb pics! 
Interesting mix: old birdhouse and glassed condo


----------



## Why-Why

Good to hear from you, *christos*, *Jane*, *Roberto*, and *Roman*.
A final set from the Ontario lakefront about 10 km west of downtown Toronto ...

*Toronto Humber Bay Park East 3*

TMC040 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The view east from the pedestrian bridge over the mouth of Mimico Creek (see TMC060 above).


TMC042 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The Eau du Soleil Complex.
Looming between its two towers is the Jade Waterfront Condos (2016, 381 units, 41 storeys, 138 m).


TMC054 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The wall of condos overlooking the Park.


TMC028 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A grackle has found a tasty morsel.


TMC056 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Condolandia.


TMC033 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Sea-Doo Trio.


TMC057 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Condolandia II.


TMC059 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A sculptural bird serves as a nesting box for a real bird.


TMC041 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Flying the flag.


TMC046 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The bridge over the Humber River, about 1 km to the east.
We’ll visit that area in due course.


----------



## Gratteciel

This update is just great as is the city!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

You are not a big fan of those residential towers, Nick, I can feel that


----------



## Why-Why

Absolutely right, *George*! The best that can be said of them is that they look impressive from a distance.

And now, back to (somewhat enhanced) Nature:

*Laking Garden, RBG 1*

LG002 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The Royal Botanical Gardens of Ontario (RBG) recently reopened to the public with distancing protocols in place. 
On the Burlington side of its border with Hamilton, the Laking Garden is the smallest of the main sites of the RBG.
It occupies an elevated terrace above the mouth of Grindstone Creek where it empties into Hamilton Harbour.
The Laking Garden opened in 1947 on the site of an orchard and market garden. 


LG004 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
On entry, you can overlook almost the whole garden from a pergola. 


LG008 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Clustered bellflowers (_Campanula glomerata_).


LG009 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Be Smart! Stay 6 Feet Apart! (But the peonies ignore distancing guidelines). 


LG007 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
One of the wild roses has a visitor. 


LG024 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A mourning dove forages on a sandy pathway. 


LG010 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The Laking Garden currently features its peony collection, which dates back to the late 1940s. 


LG011 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A groundhog in a flowerbed observes us humans with understandable caution.


LG001 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
“Blue Ice” bluestar (_Amsonia_), a North American native. 


LG012 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The Laking gazebo, with irises and peonies in the foreground. 

[To be continued]


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Gratteciel

The Royal Botanical Gardens are wonderful!
Great set again, Nick!


----------



## Taller Better

Why-Why said:


> Absolutely right, *George*! The best that can be said of them is that they look impressive from a distance.



Etobicoke! hehe..  Looks a bit like Dubai in that photo. When I moved to Toronto in 1985, absolutely none of those towers existed; most are from the past 10 years.
I'm glad you have more Botanical Garden photos coming up!


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely summer pics!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks, *christos*, *Roberto*, *TB*, and *Roman*!
When I first came to Toronto, neither the CN Tower nor the Eaton Centre had been built yet.
I guess that makes me ... old.

Now for a second set from the Royal Botanical Gardens ...

*Laking Garden, RBG 2*

LG006 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A detail of the Laking knot garden.


LG023 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The Laking Garden specializes in herbaceous peonies including single, Japanese, anemone, semi-double, bomb, and double-flower types.


LG019 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Perennial Sage “Salvia Blauhügel.”


LG022 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A northern cardinal poses on a rocky path. The males like this one are territorial, marking out their territory with a loud, clear, whistling song.


LG014 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
An anonymous climber. Clematis montana?


LG021 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The Laking gazebo with the tower of the former Convent of the Sisters of St. Joseph in the background.


LG033 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Some late irises. The Laking iris collection dates back to 1946 and currently contains more than a thousand varieties. 


LG034 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
An extremely well-equipped artist wonders where to start.


LG017 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Large-flowered Clematis (“The President”).


LG032 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Clouds start to build up in the afternoon heat. 

[To be concluded]


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## elliot

Why why follow this photo thread? Because because it's just so damn beautiful. Thank you (thank you). 📷


----------



## Gratteciel

What a wonderful new set, Nick! 
I love every single picture.


----------



## Leongname

beautiful garden and skyscrapers on the waterfront of lake Ontario.


----------



## openlyJane

That bird really does look like a cardinal.

Did you ever watch _'The Young Pope'_? ( Jude Law, Dianne Keaton).


----------



## elliot

This could be my mother. Taught herself water-colours and acrylics in her late '70s, still covered in paint in her '90s. Much of her vast framed and floral inventory, stems (sorry ;-) from her astonishing array of willing backyard subjects, that I've nick-named the Vineland Royal Botanical Gardens.


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for your feedback, *christos*, *Roberto*, *Leon*, *Jane*, and (especially) *Elliot*. 
I haven't seen _The Young Pope_, *Jane*, but I can recommend _The Two Popes_, which has lots of cardinals in it. 
Your mother sounds like a truly remarkable woman, *Elliot*. That's the best way to grow old!

And now, a final set from Laking ...

*Laking Garden, RBG 3*

LG046 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A cloud looms over the gazebo.


LG038 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Gas plants (_Dictamnus albus_), a.k.a. fraxinella, dittany, and burning bush. 
The oils produced by this plant can catch fire on hot days. 


LG035 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The view from the Laking over Sunfish Pond and Carroll’s Bay. 


LG031 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
White peonies.


LG040 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Bloody cranesbill (_Geranium sanguineum_). 


LG043 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Between the peony beds.


LG045 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The pergola from the main flower beds.


LG056 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Sunlight on an evergreen border.


LG049 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Claude Monet, where are you?


LG051 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A thunderstorm is brewing. Time to leave.


LG005 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
A farewell glance.


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful and colorful new set, Nick!
It is true that Monet would be very inspired by that beautiful scenario.


----------



## Why-Why

Thanks for your kind comments, *christos* and *Roberto*!
Back into urban mode ...

*Toronto King and Yonge 1*
This set was taken from in and around a highrise hotel at King Street West and Yonge Street in downtown Toronto.

TKY007 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
This is the view to the east, with King Street East the street at centre heading towards the distant Lake. 
The tall copper spire belongs to St. James Anglican Cathedral. 
The green cupola opposite sits atop St. Lawrence Hall (1850), once Toronto’s prime meeting hall, now chiefly a conference and wedding venue. 
The blue square badge marks the St. James Campus of George Brown College, a Toronto institute of applied arts and technology with more than 25,000 students. 
The 17-storey building housing the _Globe & Mail_, Canada’s national newspaper, is to the right of centre. 
King East then turns northeast to meet with Queen Street East, out of the picture. 


TKY004 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The view northeast towards lowrise Cabbagetown, the Rosedale Ravine, and the Upper Don Valley.
At left is one of the innumerable downtown highrise condo buildings nearing completion. 
Left of centre you can just make out the red spire of the converted church housing the Winchester Street Theatre in Cabbagetown.


TKY003 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
To the southeast, the elevated Gardiner Expressway curves near where it meets the northbound Don Valley Parkway. 
Traffic was unusually light during this early stage of the pandemic. 
The main train tracks into Union Station from the east are visible in the foreground. 


TKY005 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The view north up Yonge Street, the divider between East and West for Toronto’s lateral streets. 
The highrise on the extreme right is Massey Tower (2019; 208 m) opposite the Eaton Centre. 
The tall central tower is Aura (2014; 272 m); the distant highrise with a crane on top is One Bloor (2017; 257 m).


TKY006 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Looking north: reflections in the Dynamic Funds Tower (1991; 129 m) at Adelaide East and Yonge.


TKY008 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Yonge Street at Dundas Square, showing a topical large illuminated sign.


TKY009 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The view west: First Canadian Place (1976; 298 m) at back right is still Toronto’s tallest skyscraper. 
“BMO” stands for “Bank of Montreal,” of which this is the global HQ. 
The older Art Deco skyscraper is Commerce Court North (1931; 145 m). 
From 1931 to 1962 it was the tallest building in the British Empire/Commonwealth. 
At left is part of Commerce Court West (1972; 287 m).


TKY010 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
These giant heads are among the sixteen that adorn the 32nd floor observation deck of Commerce Court North.
This deck has been long closed to the public. 
Once it boasted glimpses of distant Niagara Falls, but today the view in all directions is almost entirely obscured by highrises.


TKY013 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr

TKY012 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
The opulent entrance of Commerce Court North.
This building was formerly the HQ of what was then called the Canadian Bank of Commerce.
In the 1970s the HQ of what is now the CIBC was expanded by the addition of three towers designed by I.M. Pei.
The bank plans to move its HQ to a new tower in the next few years. 
The fate of the current buildings is uncertain.


----------



## elliot

Great set! The interiors/ceilings of the Bank of Commerce alone are worth a trip to T.O. As to its future fate, this one is safe* (despite the city's terrible preservation track record).

*ironically, while safe from the wrecking ball, it may be further hidden from view by another CommerceCourt tower - a proposed supertall immediately to the south. With the recent topping out of CIBC Square Phase One (with phase two to follow), "Commerce" could eventually adorn 5 towers within a few blocks. That's a lot of commerce...


----------



## Romashka01

So many skycrapers.. I loved that Art Deco Commerce Court North. Great update,thank you Nick!


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates, Nickolas


----------



## Gratteciel

Great update, Nick! 
A wonderful and cosmopolitan megalopolis!


----------



## Why-Why

Many thanks for that reassurance, *Elliot*, and for the feedback, *Roman*, *christos*, and *Roberto*. 

Some more scenes from in and around a highrise hotel at King Street West and Yonge Street in downtown Toronto ...

*Toronto King and Yonge 2*

TKY011 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Looking southwest: the gold-tinted windows of Royal Bank Plaza, the taller South Tower at left (1979; 180 m) and the shorter North Tower at right (1976; 114 m). Between them is a small section of the east side of the Royal York Hotel on Front Street opposite Union Station. 


TKY016 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
As the sun dips on King West, the North tower of Royal Bank Plaza glows between two dark-clad towers of the TD Bank. 


TKY017 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr

TKY018 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Details of the portal of Commerce Court North on King West (see previous set above). 


TKY019 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Looking north: dusk comes to Yonge Street.


TKY021 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr

TKY025 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr

TKY024 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Zooming in on a digital billboard at Yonge-Dundas Square.


TKY028 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
Night falls on Yonge at street level ...


TKY029 by Nicholas Ruddick, on Flickr
... and above.
As my camera is being repaired, a process that has so far taken 7 weeks, and I have no up-to-date images to post, I’ll take a leave of absence from the forum.
Hope to see you again in the not-too-distant future. Nick


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## elliot

Great shots Nick. That shot of RBC gold framed by 2 of the Mies TD towers is hang-on-the-wall beautiful. After viewing a hundred thousand or so shots of the financial district, I would have thought I'd have seen this angle before, but nope ;-)

Also loved the dialogue of night-lighting between Massey Tower's _horizonal_ crown lights and Aura's _vertical_ icicles.


----------



## Gratteciel

Another beautiful and interesting update, Nick!
I hope your camera will be repaired soon so that we can enjoy your pictures again.


----------



## paul62

Hope all is well with you, Nick.👍


----------



## Gratteciel

Hopefully you'll have your camera back soon, Nick. We miss you on the forum.


----------

